# Sticky  Show off Your Urban/Park/Dj Bike!



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

Title says it all...

this forum needs some pics so post up your bike and any action shots you got of you riding it!

Ill Start, Just got new double track laced to an xt hub and a new bb7

UPDATE NOVEMBER 25, 2022: so glad so many people replied to this now legendary MTBR thread!!! My internet peak! Haha I thought it would be helpful to update the pictures so u can see the version of my bike I (think) I posted all those years ago! I ride a 2022 Commencal clash and live in Montana now but I still have my Evil… it’s a piece of bike history!


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

*chase*

here is my chase frame i just got. i painted it gold because ive never seen someone paint there bike gold, and i wanted to be different...it turned out nice i must say.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

https://x3d.xanga.com/038b61113923539855187/b27219870.jpg





































Both are spare parts builds.










And a Surly Instigator.


----------



## inkdwheels (Apr 14, 2005)

*Here She Is*

I finally found a replacement for my Morhpine. This bike kills. I think it came out before its time, so not alot of people bought them. Plus they look like crap on Banshee's website.

Banhsee Scratch medium
Marzocchi Z1fr3 80mm
Fsa Headset
Turvativ stem
Deity bars
Primo grips
Shimano hydro have been replaced by Tektro V
DK chopstix cranks
Speedplay pedals
Fly 30t sproket
13t Cog
Primo seat (custom by me)
24" Rhynolites laced to 20mm front hub and 10mm bolt on ss cassette rear
Maxxis Holy rolers


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

cmon, y'all know mine.


----------



## crazy55 (Jun 20, 2005)

Dont post that often, but here is mine. Love the bike but would like to eventually lose the Gold Label fork for one of the custom Nemesis Project Marz forks.


----------



## synkronized23 (Apr 12, 2004)

*my rig.*

santa cruz chameleon. last pic of my friend and i at our homeground skatepark at dusk. enjoy.


----------



## ANdRewLIu6294 (Sep 16, 2005)

heres mine:








except with a ton more upgrades cuz this pic is real old.

and yes, the reflectors i took off


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Mine. Largely a spare parts build.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

I'll post a newer picture later. Maybe.


----------



## MxFlyer43 (Mar 20, 2004)

nothin special.


----------



## twhatmor (Nov 21, 2005)

*My D.O.C.*

Here's my D.O.C.


----------



## HOFFMAN223 (Aug 24, 2004)

My Gack single-speeder.


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

i'll play 

heres me stp from a few months back, a few things have changed, not much though, mostly jsut a butt load of scartches...and i dented my down tube yesterday just dicking around at school...i got all sad for the rest of the day


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

You've probably seen mine before, but here it is again....








Sinister DNA
Marzocchi DJ1 (2006)
Singlespeed
Hope mono Mini w/ 2 piece rotors
Hone Cranks
Hope Bulb Hubs
Syncros DPS32 Rims
Maxxis Holy Rollers

Still hasn't seen any dirtjumps.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

That is sooooo sweet looking. Now you need to go get it dirty!


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

i like downhill said:


> here is my chase frame i just got. i painted it gold because ive never seen someone paint there bike gold, and i wanted to be different...it turned out nice i must say.


That gold paintjob looks hella sweet (in my best Eric Cartman voice.) How and what did you use to make the paint come out that nice?


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Some times I sit here and wonder what drugs you guys are dealing to afford all of those bikes and stuf...any way I aint got a camera but have GF opie in matte red with race face evolve dh cranks(x type bb) and dk iron cross pedals


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Epschoenly said:


> Some times I sit here and wonder what drugs you guys are dealing to afford all of those bikes and stuf...


Hehehe.... I sell the aluminum/steel/titanuium/carbon fiber kind. I work in a bike shop.


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

mb3designs said:


> That gold paintjob looks hella sweet (in my best Eric Cartman voice.) How and what did you use to make the paint come out that nice?


i just painted it very carefully with no drips in this order: sand,primer,gold,clearcoat,spray on glitter, clearcoat.


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

i like downhill said:


> i just painted it very carefully with no drips in this order: sand,primer,gold,clearcoat,spray on glitter, clearcoat.


Thanks for info, I have a frame I am wanting to paint, what grit sandpaper did you use? Any wetsanding? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

RobsterCraw said:


> Still hasn't seen any dirtjumps.


your bike doesn't like you that much then....!!!


----------



## Dnovick104 (Aug 27, 2005)

Question...
why do some of you have a back and front hydraulic brake on a dj/urban hardtail...?
wouldnt a single back one be just fine...?

BTW...
how do u like the avid mechanichal


----------



## Dnovick104 (Aug 27, 2005)

Question...
why do some of you have a back and front hydraulic brake on a dj/urban hardtail...?
wouldnt a single back one be just fine...?

BTW...
how do u like the avid mechanical


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Why not? It's their bike, they can set it up however they want. Some people run brakeless. Same in BMX, some people run front and rear, some people only run a rear, some run brakeless.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Dnovick104 said:


> Question...
> BTW...
> how do u like the avid mechanical


Was that to me?

Well, they make the bike stop. The have nice lever feel. They're fairly easy to set up. They're durable. I like them a lot. I just wish I'd gotten 8" rotors, at least up front.


----------



## Dnovick104 (Aug 27, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Why not? It's their bike, they can set it up however they want. Some people run brakeless. Same in BMX, some people run front and rear, some people only run a rear, some run brakeless.


im not mocking them... im just saking... why do you need 2 hydraulics on a street hardtail...?


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Dnovick104 said:


> im not mocking them... im just saking... why do you need 2 hydraulics on a street hardtail...?


I have two brakes on mine because it isn't strictly an urban bike. It sees trail use too.


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

Dnovick104 said:


> Question...
> why do some of you have a back and front hydraulic brake on a dj/urban hardtail...?
> wouldnt a single back one be just fine...?
> 
> ...


so i can do more. i ride it like a trials bike alot too. it doesnt hurt antyhign being there. i dont undertsand why people dont run a front brake alot of times....


----------



## MxFlyer43 (Mar 20, 2004)

I like knowing that I can stop anytime I want.


----------



## DAvo (Jun 8, 2004)

Nicolai 2MXTB baby! booyah!


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

crazy55 said:


> Dont post that often, but here is mine. Love the bike but would like to eventually lose the Gold Label fork for one of the custom Nemesis Project Marz forks.


yo Crazy, you ARE going to sell me that gold label when you get yer nemesis aren't you? you ever get a peg mounted on that thing??


----------



## free-rider_down-hiller (Jun 1, 2005)

My urban/fr HT

























New Pics^


----------



## mtbidwell (Apr 7, 2005)

Never noticed this part of the forum before....  
Sweet rides


----------



## mtbidwell (Apr 7, 2005)

i like downhill said:


> here is my chase frame i just got. i painted it gold because ive never seen someone paint there bike gold, and i wanted to be different...it turned out nice i must say.


Nice Chase- Gold looks good.


----------



## Smiffman (Jan 1, 2005)

My haggard, ghetto ride! Probably the least pretty bike on this thread but i love it and it's lasted longer than any of my other bikes!


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

DAvo said:


> Nicolai 2MXTB baby! booyah!


   That's beautiful. I'm jealous.


----------



## HoldMyBeer (Sep 19, 2005)

Here's my Kona Stuff. Pretty much stock except for the wheels. XT/ WTB Dual Duty FR. Don't have the loot to upgrade to a 20mm fork yet, but that's next.


----------



## oneder (Apr 4, 2006)

Here are my two dj/street rides.


----------



## spunger (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

so vanillas do come in 24.....


----------



## chris27 (Apr 24, 2006)

spunger said:


>


i think that looks well nice. what size chainring have you got on it?


----------



## spunger (Apr 14, 2004)

chris27 said:


> i think that looks well nice. what size chainring have you got on it?


The only thing changed from that pic is I added a 12-27 cassette out back because the 11-32 was too funky of a spread for anything dirt related on a hardtail.

Here's a quick build spec

2005 Long P1 frame
2004 Minute 1:00 fork
FSA Pig DH headset/FSA BB/FSA V-drive xtreme cranks/FSA seatpost
Sic LL stem and Protaper bars
Shimano 105 12-27 cassette/Shimano 105 short cage rear derailuer/XT shifter
XT disc hubs laced to Singletrack rims
Atom labs trailking pedals
E.13 SRS guide with a 38t (or 40t) bashguard with a 36T guidering
Hayes MAG brakes front & rear 6" rotors

It's really light. Really snappy. I was very happy with the way the build came together. I had gotten a killer deal on the frame brand new (sub $170). I had the frame prepped correctly and went ahead and put everything together. So far so good!


----------



## crazy55 (Jun 20, 2005)

namaSSte said:


> yo Crazy, you ARE going to sell me that gold label when you get yer nemesis aren't you? you ever get a peg mounted on that thing??


If I decide to pull the tigger on the namesis I will keep you in mind. I had a peg on the back for a little while but never tapped one into the front.


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

Hey bidwell, how do you like those Crank Bros 50/50 pedals? I was thinking of buying a pair to swap on my bike for when I want to play around on it off of the trail. 

Normally I run clipless since I'm mainly an all-mountain kinda guy, but I figure I can swap them out since it doesn't take more than a minute to get the pedals off and put new ones on. My roommate mentioned that swapping pedals like this is bad for the threads and can wear em out, does anyone know if theres any truth in this? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

bedheadben said:


> so vanillas do come in 24.....


Uhhh, no they don't.


----------



## bikerdave52 (Aug 14, 2005)

heres my toy4 freshly rebuilt for this year.... and then an action pic

Toy4: S-type wheels on saint hubs..Pike race ti springs....Profile crankset..Saint deral...Sram x9 shifter...holyrollers..hayes rear hfx...funn bars and stem..E 13 srs...other crap


----------



## spunger (Apr 14, 2004)

Judd97 said:


> Hey bidwell, how do you like those Crank Bros 50/50 pedals? I was thinking of buying a pair to swap on my bike for when I want to play around on it off of the trail.
> 
> Normally I run clipless since I'm mainly an all-mountain kinda guy, but I figure I can swap them out since it doesn't take more than a minute to get the pedals off and put new ones on. My roommate mentioned that swapping pedals like this is bad for the threads and can wear em out, does anyone know if theres any truth in this?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


I have the 5050xx's on my DH bike. They are super smooth, the pins are so-so, and the feel is excellent for my feet. Crank Bro's now offers allen head pins (like normal pedals have) so that should help a bit. I use regular skate shoes but people with the 5050's and 5.10 shoes report they grip very well. I'd get the sealed bearing ones, not the regular ones. It's just worth it to have something super solid.

If you use a pedal wrench and tighten things down correctly (not over torquing the pedals AND putting some grease on the threads) you can change them all you want. Just make sure the pedal washers are there on the crank arms OR if the pedal is an insert on the crank (like alot of DH cranks now have) you're fine. The newer crank arms it's a steel insert instead of just cut into the aluminum. I've changed pedals many many times with never having an issue or problem. With the pedal wrench you can get enough leverage to tighten them fine. No need to crank way way down on them. I think I go snug and like 1/4-1/2 turn and that's it. Never had a pedal loosen either going by that standard.


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

Proof fat, white boys CAN jump.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Heres mine. I'm not sure how much longer i'll have it. also the stance's steerer tube is bending out really fast. I do love it though  not the most glamour of bikes, but ohh well.


----------



## mxrider489 (Nov 3, 2004)

Heres my frame. Getting to keep it after all so happy. I'll post mucho pics after build is finished and get some rides in.

Nemesis Project Streetfighter-


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

bikerdave52 said:


> heres my toy4 freshly rebuilt for this year.... and then an action pic
> 
> ..Pike race ti springs....
> 
> ]


whered you score the Ti spring,,, i want....


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

oneder said:


> Here are my two dj/street rides.


Are those Adrenalines/Resolutions on the P3? What size are they? How you liking them for urban use? Thinking of getting 'em as back up for my Holy Rollers; certainly will be better for trails than the Maxxis I would think...

Sweet rides btw


----------



## mtbidwell (Apr 7, 2005)

Judd97 said:


> Hey bidwell, how do you like those Crank Bros 50/50 pedals? I was thinking of buying a pair to swap on my bike for when I want to play around on it off of the trail.
> 
> Normally I run clipless since I'm mainly an all-mountain kinda guy, but I figure I can swap them out since it doesn't take more than a minute to get the pedals off and put new ones on. My roommate mentioned that swapping pedals like this is bad for the threads and can wear em out, does anyone know if theres any truth in this?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


I am a clipless guy on my xc rig but these 50/50's are pretty sweet- I did not care for the shinburger-makers that came on it though the "Grind" lettering is cool.
I have swapped pedals on different bikes it makes my head spin- Not a big deal IMO.
My son changes his monthly it seems w/ odyssey 41 thermal cranks- no problems yet..


----------



## oneder (Apr 4, 2006)

rigel said:


> Are those Adrenalines/Resolutions on the P3? What size are they? How you liking them for urban use? Thinking of getting 'em as back up for my Holy Rollers; certainly will be better for trails than the Maxxis I would think...
> 
> Sweet rides btw


Yeah they're adrenalines. I've used them for everything from street to trails and I have'nt had any complaints. The rear has lasted almost a year and needs to be replaced now, but other than that theyre cool. I think as far as size they're something like 26 x 2.3, I did'nt go look. They are probably a bit cheaper than a knobby maxxis aswell.


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

mxrider489 said:


> Heres my frame. Getting to keep it after all so happy. I'll post mucho pics after build is finished and get some rides in.
> 
> Nemesis Project Streetfighter-


SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!


----------



## bikerdave52 (Aug 14, 2005)

fiddy_ryder said:


> whered you score the Ti spring,,, i want....


Umm i bought the fork of my buddy who had it servied and re done by rockshox idk al he said was its got ti springs and i jumped for joy lol


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

ive never seen Ti for the pikes,, did he say where he got it? my guess its not really Ti then..


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

bikerdave52 said:


> Umm i bought the fork of my buddy who had it servied and re done by rockshox idk al he said was its got ti springs and i jumped for joy lol


Your friend is full of sh!t.....


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

standard235 said:


> Proof fat, white boys CAN jump.


Man, that's great.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Unless the spring was custom wound for him or something... I'm fairly certain that Ti springs for a Pike don't exist.


----------



## poopsoup (Mar 3, 2004)

not many gold labels on this thread.
great fork. been trying to break it for months now.
no luck.


----------



## crazy55 (Jun 20, 2005)

poopsoup said:


> not many gold labels on this thread.
> great fork. been trying to break it for months now.
> no luck.


Yeah I love my Gold Label, I just wish there was way to lower the travel like you could on the Shermans


----------



## J_B (Mar 29, 2004)

Here's my Chase 1. I suck at dj/urban but I guess I have to start somewhere.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

bikerdave52 said:


>


HOLY CRAP a flying Scorpion !


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> cmon, y'all know mine.


I second that ! mine looks like JJ's but only cooler :  
So I'll post action shots instead ...


----------



## crleland (Oct 19, 2005)

*Just finished Steelhead overbuilt like hell*

Just finished it last night

Steelhead Pro XL
Marzocchi D-Street
Hope Mono Trials 
Diabolus Stem/Bars/Seatpost
Halo SAS Gold 24"
Gusset Pigmy crank
Gusset Full Throttle pedals
FSA Grinder Chainwheel
Brooklyn Machine Works Saddle
rolling on Hookworms

So damned heavy yet rolls so damn smooth.


----------



## HOFFMAN223 (Aug 24, 2004)

What's up with your brake cable?!?!?!? It looks crazy long, or it might just be the picture. Nice bike either way, gotta love steel!


----------



## crleland (Oct 19, 2005)

*yeah its long ass cable*

yeah its long as hell. havent decided whether to cut them yet.
the cable is steel braided so im afraid ill crimp down the ends
rather than cut them. maybe ill have a shop do it.

Thanks man, steel is real.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

mxrider489 said:


> Heres my frame. Getting to keep it after all so happy. I'll post mucho pics after build is finished and get some rides in.
> 
> Nemesis Project Streetfighter-


SICK ! lokks like it's chilling like a KING it his thrown !
Nice shot!!!!

Ok I'll bite and post pic's of my personal StreetFighter as I havent posted pic's of it in a wile . Peep this Biatch's ( as JJ would say )


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Hey I have one of those frames sitting in my garage, I use to ride it before I bought my DK Xenia. But now the DK's gone my trail bikes gone, and I'm only left with that frame. And of course my FBM Old Boy, but I perfer it any way.

What do you think about the KHS, it Bomb proof I think, but the frames really long unless you run a 24 in the back.



atomrcrkhsbiker said:


> Title says it all...
> 
> this forum needs some pics so post up your bike and any action shots you got of you riding it!
> 
> Ill Start, Just got new double tack laced to an xt hub and a new bb7


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

jherich said:


> Hey I have one of those frames sitting in my garage, I use to ride it before I bought my DK Xenia. But now the DK's gone my trail bikes gone, and I'm only left with that frame. And of course my FBM Old Boy, but I perfer it any way.
> 
> What do you think about the KHS, it Bomb proof I think, but the frames really long unless you run a 24 in the back.


I like it OK...

My sister just got a P2 and comparing it to that it jumps like SH!T, its not smooth at all and I blow out of the dj's all the time cuz I am so unstable in the air and land all scewed up . It is bombproof because its made of good old 4130 but I think I want to get something that jumps better and is more smooth cuz this is not the right frame.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I like the USB Molly... and of course the Nemesis', they are a given, but out of my pocket's reach for now. I'm surprised the mob crew hasn't set in....

current street/dj rig... smooth movin' steel....










Pictured complete, cable guides wheeled off, some other minor mods... still want to grind the rear dropouts off some, just to lose weight, and have been debating the same about the V-brake mounts....


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

My Morphine. Nothing special and a bad pic to boot!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

my jekyll, soon with bb7s or juicy 5s


----------



## Spero (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## angus242 (Oct 7, 2004)

We've had an Instigator and a Scratch, how about my Roscoe....


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

angus242 said:


> We've had an Instigator and a Scratch, how about my Roscoe....
> 
> View attachment 162129


nice bike...but....bend those bars back !


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I think you mean to rotate them back. Bending bars is bad. Let him do whatever he wants.

By the way, are you on the Team Sally site?


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I think you mean to rotate them back. Bending bars is bad. Let him do whatever he wants.
> 
> By the way, are you on the Team Sally site?


its just easier to strip out your stem, or possibly have a failure if their that chicago style.

No, I'm not on TS ...why ?


----------



## bikenfool (Apr 30, 2006)

Here's me baby.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

bikenfool said:


> Here's me baby.


ohh lord  half link chain and everything. sick bike.


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

bikenfool said:


> Here's me baby.


thats dope


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

yeah, I like the Animal, I've got one in 28t... but I don't have the guard... might look at picking one up though. are those DHR's or normal trail pimps? I also like the Dangerboy, I have the SR71 on my Turner Rail, is that the AK47? high class build though no doubt.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I've got the 25t Animal Lite v2 on my BMX. Very nice build.


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

where did you get the new letoy frame from?!and how much was it?

anyone else no of other places to get them?


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

coma13 said:


> Your friend is full of sh!t.....


i'm gunna need to second that. also hows that X.9 shifter and saint derailleur working otu for you?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

What the h3ll are you talking about?!?!

Not you... The guy with the Roscoe.


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

bikenfool said:


> Here's me baby.


Ohhhhhhhh! So, nice....


----------



## Garson413 (Nov 29, 2005)

I just built this up on Saturday to replace my Streetfighter prototype that I've been riding since July
Frame: Nemesis Project 24" Secret Agent
Fork: Sherman Jumper lowered to about 60mm of travel
Stem: SIC LL (thanks Marty)
Headset: Some crappy sealed one that's already coming to bits. Soon to be a Solid
Bars: 25.4 Raceface Diablous
Brakes: Some ratty ass Hayes with Goodridge lines and the whole set up is falling to bits
Seat post: Thomson
Seat: Coalition
Cranks: at the moment, one is a 165mm Raceface Northshore and the other is a 170mm NSB Freelight. My other Freelight is on Adam (Tiltmode)'s prophet and I need it back
Chainring: some cheap 36t one
Bashguard: E.13 36t
Pedals: Atomlab Trailkings that are seriously about 5 years old
Front wheel: Razor Rock hub, DT spokes, Arrow DHX rim, 2.1" Comp III (best tire ever made)
Rear wheel: Woodman hub, 15t cog, DT spokes, Atomlab Trailpimp DHR rim, 1.85" Maxxis Holy Roller

I just wanted to thank Brad for everything he's done for me. I love this bike even more than my Streetfighter, which is saying quite a lot. I was so excited that 5 minutes after I built it up, the first thing I did was a lip slide on a jersey barrier (sorry, the pic was snapped just a bit early.) What can I say excpet quick adjustment time!









edit: a few more pics from yesterday

wall slap:










tire slide:










deck nosewheelie/brakeless nose pick/rolling front wheel something










pedal ice pick to over transfer on a spine that's considerably taller than I am (just learned these yesterday)


----------



## chased (Apr 4, 2006)

here's my 05 p.2 the only. it's changed to a holzfeller urban crank becuase i bent the stock hussefelt after a month and i put a bontrager earl seat on it.


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

inkdwheels said:


> I finally found a replacement for my Morhpine. This bike kills. I think it came out before its time, so not alot of people bought them. Plus they look like crap on Banshee's website.
> 
> Banhsee Scratch medium
> Marzocchi Z1fr3 80mm
> ...


That frame and build are sick! I have a couple quick questions about the frame if you don't mind...

1. Can you run a 26 in the rear?
2. How Long are the Chainstays?
3. How does it handle at the Dj's?
4. How much did the frame cost?
5. Can you run gears?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

atomrcrkhsbiker said:


> That frame and build are sick! I have a couple quick questions about the frame if you don't mind...
> 
> 1. Can you run a 26 in the rear?
> 2. How Long are the Chainstays?
> ...


1. Yes.
2. 15.75" - 17" (400- 432)
3. Not my bike
4. 355 frame only
5. Yes.

All available on the Banshee website btw...


----------



## Klymer (Feb 4, 2004)

*px*

Maybe I don't belong here? I'd say I possess a trials/street hybrid style of sorts, this is my current ride...


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Klymer said:


> Maybe I don't belong here? I'd say I possess a trials/street hybrid style of sorts, this is my current ride...


nice rig, what does it weigh ?


----------



## j77 (Oct 14, 2004)

my steelhead


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. 15.75" - 17" (400- 432)
> 3. Not my bike
> 4. 355 frame only
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Klymer (Feb 4, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> nice rig, what does it weigh ?


Thanx, just over 28 lbs...


----------



## mtbidwell (Apr 7, 2005)

Klymer said:


> Maybe I don't belong here? I'd say I possess a trials/street hybrid style of sorts, this is my current ride...


I love that bike- it belongs anywhere. We really need to get some street in again, soon.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

hey j77, is that the GI wheelset? how do you like it? seems like a killer deal, for essentially an aircorp wheelset...


----------



## j77 (Oct 14, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> hey j77, is that the GI wheelset? how do you like it? seems like a killer deal, for essentially an aircorp wheelset...


It is a GI Dirt front wheel. (rear is and old mavic 721 on an XT hub)

That pic was taken last night, on the very first shakedown run with that front wheel and front brake (BB5). I received them in the mail earlier that day so I cant really give a comprehensive review yet.

Out of the box the wheel was really nice - rim strip installed from the factory, even spoke tension and super smooth hub. On the bike its solid, laterally stiff, and the bolt on axle is tough. Atomlab puts out good product and this looks to be money well spent so far.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

That's one of the nicer Steelheads I've seen. I like those downtube graphics.


----------



## j77 (Oct 14, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> That's one of the nicer Steelheads I've seen. I like those downtube graphics.


Thanks! I love this bike. . . and it treats me well in return.


----------



## Jubberman00 (Apr 12, 2004)

Here is my ride...DK General Lee...sock except

DK Iron Cross Chain ring
Shadow Conspiracy Chain
Primo J-levers 
Added a front brake

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/830653/


----------



## iamnotemo (Oct 13, 2005)




----------



## iamnotemo (Oct 13, 2005)




----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

ToP
pike
BlkMrkt stem
chase bars
RF pig pro dh headset
hayes mags/galfer braided lines, danger boy levers, 6"
outlaw rear w/stainless king cog, dt swiss front hub.
RF cranks, goldtooth mafia bash, 32/15
shimano dx pedals
azonic post, sdg seat


----------



## ---->SWERVE76<---- (Jun 20, 2005)

Newer picture of my USB molly


----------



## hofferfish (Feb 5, 2006)

---->SWERVE76<---- said:


> Newer picture of my USB molly


how does the marz djurban ride?


----------



## ---->SWERVE76<---- (Jun 20, 2005)

hofferfish said:


> how does the marz djurban ride?


Coming from an 04 DJ2, it is lighter. The adjustable rebound is nice to have, but I dont use it much. I have the fork pumped up to about 15psi in each leg, stock oil, and spring. I lowered it to 65mm, and might go lower. This fork is perfect for me right now.


----------



## Anshwa (Oct 7, 2005)

*Here's mine...*

Hopefully nothing would break again for the next year or so. I've converted to SS, replaced the fork & wheelset w/in the last 2 months.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

fiddy_ryder said:


> ToP
> pike
> BlkMrkt stem
> chase bars
> ...


so hows the SS treatin' ya?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Anshwa said:


> Hopefully nothing would break again for the next year or so. I've converted to SS, replaced the fork & wheelset w/in the last 2 months.


Nice!
What gear is that? Looks like you could take a link out of that chain....

32/16 usually works almost perfectly on an STP, I ran mine with that gear and didnt even need the tensioner.


----------



## Z1bomber (Dec 1, 2004)

some seriously nice bikes out there ..!


----------



## Anshwa (Oct 7, 2005)

> Nice!
> What gear is that? Looks like you could take a link out of that chain....
> 
> 32/16 usually works almost perfectly on an STP, I ran mine with that gear and didnt even need the tensioner.


Thanks, Sittingduck! I just converted to SS for this bike so I have 32/18 to be conservative for now (the legs are weak). I tried taking out a link but it was too tight - it's kind'a too odd of a chainstay length for this gearing. Although I am starting to think of going 32/16 so based on what you're saying, I guess the tensioner's gonna be in the tool box for a while.  The cranks on your STP looks really nice! Pretty huge there on the second pic!

EDIT: I installed the 16t last night & I'm loving it! Yep, the tensioner's in the tool box now & I took out a link. I'll find out how it is on the trail going to the local jumps & see if it's harder to pedal. Good call, sittingduck.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 7, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I think you mean to rotate them back. Bending bars is bad. Let him do whatever he wants.
> 
> By the way, are you on the Team Sally site?


Yes I am....:thumbsup: 
who are you? will89hot guy? If so, do you want the SRAM X9 shifter? I am in Aurora, IL til Monay the 15th. I brought it with me. PM me on TS if you want it.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Anshwa said:


> Hopefully nothing would break again for the next year or so. I've converted to SS, replaced the fork & wheelset w/in the last 2 months.


Nice looking rig. Do you know (or can you check) if the chainstay/seatstay will clear a 203mm rotor? Thanks.


----------



## Anshwa (Oct 7, 2005)

> Nice looking rig. Do you know (or can you check) if the chainstay/seatstay will clear a 203mm rotor? Thanks.


I'm not really sure. I'll check it tonight & let you know.


----------



## bee-man (Jul 18, 2004)

Behold!!! My fully stock STP in XC/commute mode (high saddle)...





Anshwa:
What's up. I had to snatch this bike for the price, even though I do kinda wish the frame was large (for mental XC reasons), but thanks for your insight. BTW, nice rig...


----------



## Anshwa (Oct 7, 2005)

*Nice!*

Nice one, bee! Don't mention it. I've been helped out countless times by others here in the forums. Enjoy the new bike, man!:thumbsup:


----------



## mtbames190 (Nov 18, 2005)

hers my ride. Not that good of a pic:bluefrown:


----------



## Frankenschwinn (Jan 20, 2004)

Roscoe P. Coltrane:










Replaced this:


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

04' P3 long
sherman firefly set at 100mm now
hayes mag 
single tracks
thomson stem 
easton bars 
odi lockons
wtb saddle
kenda Krad and shaved down nokian NBX 
32-16 gearing mbx single speed 


awesome bikes every1 need some more Pseries:thumbsup:


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

Just a Hardrock comp Disc. Stock except for Bontranger Sport cranks i got for free after i warped my truvativ cranks.
I know it's not even a urban bike really, but it's still fun as hell acting like an arse and jumping off of random things.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I hope you aren't riding that fork in the lowered position. You'll break the "wings." I had one, and I've reduced the travel on 6 or 7 of them. Atleast 4 of them had broken travel adjusters, resetting them didn't work, the "wings" that clip onto the spring were deformed.


----------



## Delicious Apes (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Delicious Apes said:


>


wow, they make an STP2?


----------



## Delicious Apes (Apr 10, 2006)

Yes, have been making them for about two years, mine is the 2006 model.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

I know it is. and I know they've made them for a while, just no 2006 STP 2


----------



## MT Road (Sep 26, 2004)

*Nice Bikes... here is mine..*










Here is the only shot I have of me riding it... 
https://s59.photobucket.com/albums/g293/paddlechris/?action=view&current=3.flv


----------



## mtbames190 (Nov 18, 2005)

ya i just broke my wings on my firefly cause i alwasys rode with it down adn now its hella hard to get it out to long travel. but im sending the fork back to manipoo


----------



## chris27 (Apr 24, 2006)

i like downhill said:


> here is my chase frame i just got. i painted it gold because ive never seen someone paint there bike gold, and i wanted to be different...it turned out nice i must say.


that is amazing! where did you get the chain guard from? ive never seen one like that. love how unique it is.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

Uhh... does this count?


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

ahhh, the rocky mountain flow 2.0, and you can buy this bike from me if you like what you see

the steed








rocky mountain


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

All nice rides, if the insurance pays up for my stolen bike, I'll be able to post a pic of mine within a week or two.


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

*My Union-Street Molly*










Union-Street Bikes Frame
Sherman Jumper- Spring Mod
SIC Stem and Bars
Animal- Pegs, Chainwheel, Bar ends, Grips
Oddysey Cranks, Gyro, and Rear Hub
Hadley Front hub
Sun BFR's
Specialized Compound Tires
Shadow Conspiracy Seat
Thomson Post
Diacompe 990's
King Headset


----------



## ANdRewLIu6294 (Sep 16, 2005)

Raghavan said:


> Uhh... does this count?


i guess it should, thats kinda what i have...

...you can fit a hookworm in there?


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

hookworms are narrower than 2.5, more like 2.3.:thumbsup:


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

atomrcrkhsbiker said:


> hookworms are narrower than 2.5, more like 2.3.:thumbsup:


Actually, mine's a 2.5. A bit of a tight fit, but it goes in fine.


----------



## nightfall (Apr 28, 2006)

Frankenschwinn said:


> Roscoe P. Coltrane:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^^
Whats the second bike?


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

Raghavan said:


> Actually, mine's a 2.5. A bit of a tight fit, but it goes in fine.


Thats what I meant, its listed as 2.5, but its actual width is 2.3:thumbsup:


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

atomrcrkhsbiker said:


> Thats what I meant, its listed as 2.5, but its actual width is 2.3:thumbsup:


Really? Why? I just bought a 2.5- 3 tube also for it.:madman:


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

Raghavan said:


> Really? Why? I just bought a 2.5- 3 tube also for it.:madman:


Dont worry about it, the 2.5 tube will fit fine Its only a tiny bit narrower than a 2.5


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

atomrcrkhsbiker said:


> Dont worry about it, the 2.5 tube will fit fine Its only a tiny bit narrower than a 2.5


Yeah, the tire says 2.5, and so does the tube, so i think it's ok. 
Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

atomrcrkhsbiker said:


> hookworms are narrower than 2.5, more like 2.3.:thumbsup:


it depends what rim it's on.

and the tire is only good for stairgaps (which aren't urban as far as i am concerned) anyways...


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

haha really pushin that one today arent you jj?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Hookworms roll smooth and are nice for stair gaps, but they're overly heavy. You don't need a DH casing for urban.

Hookworms only look narrow because of the round profile. DH tubes are hardly neccesary, learn to pump up your tires and you won't pinch flat. I ditched my DH tubes for the cheap-o ones.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

i run 1.75-2.25 reg tubes and have had no probs.. i might give a light weight xc tube a go and see how they hold up.. might not last for the rear, but ill be def be running the lightest tube i can up front.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Hookworms roll smooth and are nice for stair gaps, but they're overly heavy. You don't need a DH casing for urban.
> 
> Hookworms only look narrow because of the round profile. DH tubes are hardly neccesary, learn to pump up your tires and you won't pinch flat. I ditched my DH tubes for the cheap-o ones.


Pinch flats happen when the tire is too small for the tube. Then the tube won't inflate completely and you get flats. When it's the other way around, you'll just make your tube explode.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

zerossix said:


> haha really pushin that one today arent you jj?


yep... i mean seriously, aren't they liek 1000 grams?

i am w/ fiddy on this, i am gonna run a super light xc tube up front and a 1.75-2.25 in the rear.

and i am definatly getting a smaller rear tire.


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> yep... i mean seriously, aren't they liek 1000 grams?
> 
> i am w/ fiddy on this, i am gonna run a super light xc tube up front and a 1.75-2.25 in the rear.
> 
> and i am definatly getting a smaller rear tire.


nah i was talkin about the stiar gaps not being urban. you've told like 6 people that its not urban today haha.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Stair Gaps*

I don't care to do stair gaps, and I ride street/urban, what else would you call a stair gap, it not XC, or AM. Would you call it freeride or DH? I wouldn't think so, if you can do it on a 20, and its on the street, then its Street/Urban


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Raghavan said:


> Pinch flats happen when the tire is too small for the tube. Then the tube won't inflate completely and you get flats. When it's the other way around, you'll just make your tube explode.


No... A pinchflat is when the tube is pinched and punctured. Thus the name. Like when the sidewall of the tire folds over, or if the tire fully compresses. Or when you're an idiot and try to put in your own tube with a spoon, pinch it between the rim and the bead, then come to my shop and tell me the tube is defective. You CAN pinch a tube by using one that's too big. I just realized what you were trying to say. But that's not the only way you pinch a tube. Plenty of DHers run regular tubes, they stretch quite a bit.


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Or when you're an idiot and try to put in your own tube with a spoon, pinch it between the rim and the bead, then come to my shop and tell me the tube is defective.


my favorite is the screw driver...fvckin idiots...

on a similar note though, i actually had a brand new tube today with a pinch flat already, straight out of the box, it was awesome...fvckin trek (idiots)...


----------



## Frankenschwinn (Jan 20, 2004)

nightfall said:


> ^^^^^
> Whats the second bike?


Soul Cycles Loki


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> No... A pinchflat is when the tube is pinched and punctured. Thus the name. Like when the sidewall of the tire folds over, or if the tire fully compresses. Or when you're an idiot and try to put in your own tube with a spoon, pinch it between the rim and the bead, then come to my shop and tell me the tube is defective. You CAN pinch a tube by using one that's too big. I just realized what you were trying to say. But that's not the only way you pinch a tube. Plenty of DHers run regular tubes, they stretch quite a bit.


Hehe, i just use my fingers and some soapy water to slip it on. 
Can't the tube explode though? The tire will still feel soft because it's not being hardened by the tube, so you keep pumping, and eventually the tube explodes. Is this right? Of course, if you had an air pressure meter, that shouldn't happen, but i thought they'll explode.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

If you run high PSI, tires, you need some type of lever, I like to use 90 to 110 psi tires on my 20" you can't get an S&M mainline on with out a couple of levers.



Raghavan said:


> Hehe, i just use my fingers and some soapy water to slip it on.
> Can't the tube explode though? The tire will still feel soft because it's not being hardened by the tube, so you keep pumping, and eventually the tube explodes. Is this right? Of course, if you had an air pressure meter, that shouldn't happen, but i thought they'll explode.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*heres my baby..........*

specs:
frame: 05 stp
fork:2006 Rockshox pike 426 coil
cranks: Raceface evolve dh 32t
wheel fr: Sun S-type on no name hub
wheel rr: mavic d321 on no name hub
bars: race face diablous
stem: truvative husselfelt
brakes: avid mech 6" fr and rr
and of course ODI ruffians with blue lock jaws.


----------



## djbiker516 (May 17, 2006)

tell me if this is a good start its 24"...how do i get my pics on here


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

Raghavan said:


> Hehe, i just use my fingers and some soapy water to slip it on.
> Can't the tube explode though? The tire will still feel soft because it's not being hardened by the tube, so you keep pumping, and eventually the tube explodes. Is this right? Of course, if you had an air pressure meter, that shouldn't happen, but i thought they'll explode.


a tube will not explode inside the tire unless your trying to run a skinny ass tube like a road tube in something like a hookworm. THe tubes can stretch a lot. Tires only stretch a tiny bit compared to the tube, so its the tire stopping the tube from stretching and making the psi go up. take a tube by it self and try to get it to 90 psi, if it doesnt pop, youll see how big it is compared to teh tire.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

jherich said:


> If you run high PSI, tires, you need some type of lever, I like to use 90 to 110 psi tires on my 20" you can't get an S&M mainline on with out a couple of levers.


Why would you be running that high PSI while trying to get the tire and tube onto the rim? Don't you usually just deflate the whole thing first and then inflate it once everything's on?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Spoon or butter knife is pretty funny, and pretty common around here.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Didn't your STP have v-brakes, crappy painted white hubs, and a Marzocchi DJ3 on it like a month ago? And I thought you had a black frame?


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

*Finally Dedicated*

I finally set up my Transition as a dedicated urban bike. Picked up the fork for 100, and the generic red hoops with SRAM hubs for 75 on eBay... perfect for wrecking on ledges!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

JMH said:


> I finally set up my Transition as a dedicated urban bike. Picked up the fork for 100, and the generic red hoops with SRAM hubs for 75 on eBay... perfect for wrecking on ledges!


That's actually really sick looking.

Reduce that Sherman. Don't throw down on it in the lowered position, you'll break the "wings" in the travel adjuster. Wait nevermind... I forgot. You used chapstick.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Didn't your STP have v-brakes, crappy painted white hubs, and a Marzocchi DJ3 on it like a month ago? And I thought you had a black frame?


nope, that is one of my friends bikes


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

urbanfreerider666 said:


> specs:
> frame: 05 stp
> fork:2006 Rockshox pike 426 coil
> cranks: Raceface evolve dh 32t
> ...


What Bottom bracket are you using on your STP? and What size is the seatpost?

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

My bad. But you had a go at the hubs too, didn't you?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Alright, it's my turn to bite. The insurance has finally paid up and I was able to afford a new rig to replace the '05 Kona Stuff I had, here it is!








It is stock for now, I'll replace things as they break.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I haven't ridden it yes, but I have gotten rid of the reflectors, of course


----------



## travis712 (Apr 30, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> I haven't ridden it yes, but I have gotten rid of the reflectors, of course


Haha, I was going to comment about that too. I like it though, looks like it would ride real nice.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I just gave it its maiden ride today, and although it's chilly and hella windy, it rides great.


----------



## mtbidwell (Apr 7, 2005)

JMH said:


> I finally set up my Transition as a dedicated urban bike. Picked up the fork for 100, and the generic red hoops with SRAM hubs for 75 on eBay... perfect for wrecking on ledges!


Nice setup- 
That's it I am painting my hoops this weekend.. :thumbsup:


----------



## travis712 (Apr 30, 2006)

Do you have a parts list?


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

mtbidwell said:


> Nice setup-
> That's it I am painting my hoops this weekend.. :thumbsup:


Im tempted to paint mine neon green on my white TOP.. if i dont like it just strip it since theyre ano'd anyway.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

atomrcrkhsbiker said:


> What Bottom bracket are you using on your STP? and What size is the seatpost?
> 
> Thanks:thumbsup:


im not quite sure about the bb and seatpost but im pretty sure the bottem bracket is a raceface ISIS bb and i think its just the standard size (83mm?).

o yeah and will i did have a go at the white hub thing but it came out like crap so i took apart my wheel, cleaned the hub and bought a mavic D321 rim because i had it apart anyways.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

2006 norco 416
Titec el norte bars
avid juicy 5
06 dj3 20mm
axiom 3 piece cromoly cranks
e.thirteen super street guide
sram sx-4 with x7 trigger shifter
formula rear bolt on hub laced to a sun rims s-type, axiom front hub laced to a s-type
kenda kniptions 26x2.3
hussfelt 50mm stem.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Sick bike! I saw one of those today at the LBS. It looks like a great setup.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I tried hopping on a 2' that I always hop on my way to my girlfriend's. I hopped the same way I would've with my other bike that had gotten stolen(that happened april 28th, so I hadn't ridden in all that time) and I litterally went flying over the ledge, overclearing it by at least a foot. So yeah, it rides great


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

Painted Black

Race/Face Evolve Dh Bars Stem Crank BB
Cheapo front Wheel
DMR revolver rear hub w/Rhino Lyte
MOSH pedals
Marz DJ3
Rennen Chain Tension
Hookworms

it rolls...


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

this should be made a sticky:thumbsup:


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

pictures speak for themselves...


----------



## rush340 (May 22, 2006)

My stock P.2, bought new in '04. New fork coming very soon, and does anybody know if I can fit an e.13 bash guard over the Truvativ BoxGuide? I'm surprised my chainwheel is only slightly bent for how many times I've hit it.


----------



## ihatebikes (Feb 10, 2004)

my ride:


















https://www.ihatebikes.net/pages/reviews.html


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

rush340 said:


> My stock P.2, bought new in '04. New fork coming very soon, and does anybody know if I can fit an e.13 bash guard over the Truvativ BoxGuide? I'm surprised my chainwheel is only slightly bent for how many times I've hit it.


Holy ****.. nice Mk. 1.

Oh, and nice bike too.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

JMH said:


> I finally set up my Transition as a dedicated urban bike. Picked up the fork for 100, and the generic red hoops with SRAM hubs for 75 on eBay... perfect for wrecking on ledges!


still using my favorite grips i see.:thumbsup:


----------



## Da Sandman (Sep 16, 2005)

Moved...


----------



## Da Sandman (Sep 16, 2005)

*Repost attempt...*

Here's my first DJ/Urban/Park bike. Now I just need to learn how to ride.

Phase 1 of my build:









BTW I know the brake cable is too short. I only X-Up to the left, just kidding, I'm replacing it as soon as my new lever comes in. As well as adding the E 13 bash guard, some ruffian grips with red lock rings, holy rollers, zuzu pedals, and a different seat if I find the one I like.


----------



## oneder (Apr 4, 2006)

Hmmm, GTIs and bikes...be right back!


----------



## nightfall (Apr 28, 2006)

Heres my 04 dr.jekyll:



















I know, the fork sucks, but I don't have enough money to replace it yet.


----------



## rush340 (May 22, 2006)

oneder said:


> Hmmm, GTIs and bikes...be right back!


Ooh, another?


----------



## oneder (Apr 4, 2006)

Having issues, be up soon!


----------



## oneder (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## rush340 (May 22, 2006)

Cool mk3 :thumbsup:

I like the bikes too. You should match the sherman on that P bike with some urban camo MTX rims.


----------



## oneder (Apr 4, 2006)

thats not a bad idea at all!


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

Here's mine, I waited for an extra sunny day to enhance the bling factor of the gold.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Sick MK3 :thumbsup: come on guys this really isnt fair as my .:R32 has been at the flipping dealer for the past 3 weeks :eekster: with a spun first cylnder rod bearing :madman: :nono: :madmax: and I have been forced to drive the loner Jetta from the dealer 

Thoes pic's are killing me , so much so I migh just go intot he shop and build myself a new bike wainting for the .:R's return :thumbsup: Hello new motor


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

I just noticed this forum!

Here's my urban/park playbikey. She's fun:


----------



## Hosehead (May 4, 2005)

pbr said:


> my ride:


The new P. bikes look like crap on the Specailized website, but your pic makes it look really good.


----------



## travis712 (Apr 30, 2006)

zahgurim said:


> I just noticed this forum!
> 
> Here's my urban/park playbikey. She's fun:


i wanna check that bike out more, do you got a link to the manufactor or the like? THX


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2006)

My Molly...


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

rush340 said:


> My stock P.2, bought new in '04. New fork coming very soon, and does anybody know if I can fit an e.13 bash guard over the Truvativ BoxGuide? I'm surprised my chainwheel is only slightly bent for how many times I've hit it.


you cant, unless you take off the upper "box" part. just make it into a SS, thats what i'm going to do. dont have to deal w/ gears and could have a bashguard


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

travis712 said:


> i wanna check that bike out more, do you got a link to the manufactor or the like? THX


www.identitibikes.com

There's a great thing called google.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Molly's hot.... too bad I can't find one... what hub are you rocking? why don't you go left hand drive since you grind on the right?


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

*tires*

Hi. What tires are those? I can see the front one is a Kenda, but which model? The rear one looks interesting...



[email protected] said:


> My Molly...


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> Molly's hot.... too bad I can't find one... what hub are you rocking? why don't you go left hand drive since you grind on the right?


There are two on the left side :thumbsup: Just can't see them in the pic. The rear hub is an Odyssey.

The front tire is a Kenda Kinipion the rear is a Specialized Comp....


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

front is a Kenda Kiniption 2.3, sweet urban tire, I have one in the back since it has tread on the sidewall so I don't have to worry about the sidewall when grinding or on wallrides... reminds me of the old snafu rimjob a bit.... I have no clue what that back one was, I was wondering the same thing actually, maybe a bmx cruiser 24X1.9 or something... I'm still drooling over that rig.


----------



## travis712 (Apr 30, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> www.identitibikes.com
> 
> There's a great thing called google.


wow your my hero


----------



## aljonn (Feb 25, 2006)

free-rider_down-hiller said:


> My urban/fr HT


what size? how does it ride?


----------



## razzin idiot (Feb 10, 2006)

zahgurim said:


> I just noticed this forum!
> 
> Here's my urban/park playbikey. She's fun:


dude sweet ride! what fork is that? shiver? how does it ride?

cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## 56Bulldogs (May 1, 2006)

Here's my pretty much stock 05 P.2. It's got Maxxis Hookworms and odi lock-ons. This pic was from the day I got it.


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

Here's my 04' p.2, and a couple pics in action


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

RYAN E said:


> Here's my 04' p.2, and a couple pics in action


dude, what size cog are you running in the back, what size in the front ? I'm thinking of dropping my P.2 into a SS. right now I have a 36 up front, but will change it out to a 32 tooth. what should I run in back ?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

See what gear you're mashing in the most, calculate the gear ratio, recalculate with the 32t ring.

Most people start with a 2:1 and work from there.


----------



## 56Bulldogs (May 1, 2006)

I was thinking of doing the same thing. RYAN E, are you not using a chain tensioner? I would love to go singlespeed, but I dont like the look of tensioners and wouldn't mind dismissing the extra cost associated with them if it is at all possible.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

56Bulldogs said:


> I was thinking of doing the same thing. RYAN E, are you not using a chain tensioner? I would love to go singlespeed, but I dont like the look of tensioners and wouldn't mind dismissing the extra cost associated with them if it is at all possible.


P.bikes have horizontal drops. No need for those crappy spring loaded tensioners. If you don't have horizontal dropouts, get a Shadow Conspiracy Interloc v2 half-link chain. It really lets you dial in the chain length.


----------



## ATLRider (May 12, 2004)

*My Soul Cycle*

Here is my Soul Cycles Titan and my kids DK ripper.


----------



## japollner (May 8, 2006)

haha, that mini general lee is sick


----------



## travis712 (Apr 30, 2006)

japollner said:


> haha, that mini general lee is sick


Agreed.


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

I went with an atomlab SS kit it works perfect.It came with an 18 tooth cog but i put a 16 on it.I run 32-16


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> Sick MK3 :thumbsup: come on guys this really isnt fair as my .:R32 has been at the flipping dealer for the past 3 weeks :eekster: with a spun first cylnder rod bearing :madman: :nono: :madmax: and I have been forced to drive the loner Jetta from the dealer
> 
> Thoes pic's are killing me , so much so I migh just go intot he shop and build myself a new bike wainting for the .:R's return :thumbsup: Hello new motor


i hope you upgraded. i'd never spend money on motor repairs that were expensive unless i was upgrading, but then again idk if you are getting it done under warrenty. if i had an r32 and i had those failures it would me its time for a set of forged pistons and a big turbo!!


----------



## noPHEAR (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

noPHEAR said:


>


Damn man, that frame and fork both look custom painted, sweet!!!!!!1111!!!!1111!!!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

atomrcrkhsbiker said:


> Damn man, that frame and fork both look custom painted, sweet!!!!!!1111!!!!1111!!!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


looks like stickers on the fork. but i do like the red on the brakes, i think that is the first jackal that i have ever liked. congratulations.


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

JBsoxB said:


> looks like stickers on the fork. but i do like the red on the brakes, i think that is the first jackal that i have ever liked. congratulations.


yah, now that I look again, they are stickers

The red hubs and brakes are sweet too:thumbsup:


----------



## oneder (Apr 4, 2006)

ibanezrg520kid said:


> i hope you upgraded. i'd never spend money on motor repairs that were expensive unless i was upgrading, but then again idk if you are getting it done under warrenty. if i had an r32 and i had those failures it would me its time for a set of forged pistons and a big turbo!!


yup, a BIG K4 turbo, full exhaust and a chip! :skep:



Evil4bc said:


> Sick MK3 :thumbsup: come on guys this really isnt fair as my .:R32 has been at the flipping dealer for the past 3 weeks :eekster: with a spun first cylnder rod bearing :madman: :nono: :madmax: and I have been forced to drive the loner Jetta from the dealer
> 
> Thoes pic's are killing me , so much so I migh just go intot he shop and build myself a new bike wainting for the .:R's return :thumbsup: Hello new motor


Touche´...thats exactly what you need is another bike! Sorry, I just had to be a hater for a sec. We should start a cars/bikes thread, not necessarily just v-dubs (well we could), but a thread for people to post their bikes on the rack or next to their rides.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

*Thanks*



[email protected] said:


> The front tire is a Kenda Kinipion the rear is a Specialized Comp....


Thanks [email protected] I've wondered what the Spec Comp looked liked... first time I've seen it mounted on a bike... Sweet!


----------



## noPHEAR (Oct 27, 2005)

atomrcrkhsbiker said:


> yah, now that I look again, they are stickers
> 
> The red hubs and brakes are sweet too:thumbsup:


Thanks guys :].

Yup, stickers on the fork.. and a homemade sticker on the frame.


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

My $22 urban/DJ/park beater. Built with only spares and donated parts from friends.










She may be a peice, but I bet my smile is as big as your at the park.


----------



## Ride_MD (Jan 25, 2005)

My Voodoo

Some highlights-Funn Triple box rear rim on surly hub
Saint crank
Big earl stem/bar
juic7 5 front/avid sd ultimate rear


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

oneder said:


> yup, a BIG K4 turbo, full exhaust and a chip! :skep:
> 
> Touche´...thats exactly what you need is another bike! Sorry, I just had to be a hater for a sec. We should start a cars/bikes thread, not necessarily just v-dubs (well we could), but a thread for people to post their bikes on the rack or next to their rides.


YEs .. it getting covered under warrenty ... but I this is what I had in mind when she comes back with a new motor ..........:madmax:

StreetWerke 480 turbo system
Garrett GT35R dual ball-bearing & water-cooled GT Series turbocharger with 3" V-band downpipe connection
Stainless steel braided Teflon oil and coolant lines with AN fittings
Aircraft grade -10AN oil return fitting assembly
Heatshielding and thermal protection
OEM Exhaust manifold gaskets
Streetwerke proprietary cast turbo exhaust manifold with integrated dual primary oxygen sensor ports and wastegate flange boss
TiAl external 38mm wastegate, return vented into exhaust stream as standard (for quiet operation)
Front mounted intercooler assembly with efficient Garrett bar & plate design and cast end tanks (same unit used on GT480-GT620)
Streetwerke proprietary software (reprogrammed factory ECU), tuned by APR
APR's EMCS FlipSwitch technology that enables multiple software programs to be stored in the ECU with driver program selection by simply using the cruise control stalk (91 octane, 93 octane, 100 octane, Valet, Anti-Theft)
Mandrel-bent stainless steel and aluminum charge air piping with bead rolls, matte Black powder coated (available in polished as an option)
Custom wrapped silicone hose connectors and associated "T-bolt" stainless steel clamps
Streetwerke proprietary high-flow fuel injectors with electrical connectors
High-flow turbo intake filter
High-flow Greddy RS adjustable turbo bypass valve (recirculating configuration with all hoses and hardware included)
3" diameter stainless steel turbo downpipe with flex section and V-band clamps
3" diameter high-flow metal matrix "race" catalytic converter section with V-band clamps, connects to stock exhaust
Streetwerke proprietary auxiliary high-flow fuel pump (plug-n-play) with 12v+ power relay and electrical wiring
Larger diameter Bosch high-flow Mass Air Flow sensor assembly
Streetwerke multi-layer composite head gasket assembly (lowers static compression ratio)
Raceware high-tensile R32 specific head studs
Software upgrade
Aftermarket exhaust is mandatory (not included), clutch upgrade is recommended
2 year unlimited mileage warranty is standard on all kit components
Available for installation at Streetwerke and our network of certified dealers throughout geographic regions in the US
24 hours estimated installation time (not included in the price of the kit)
480hp/400lb-ft
18.85psi boost


----------



## oneder (Apr 4, 2006)

Evil4bc said:


> YEs .. it getting covered under warrenty ... but I this is what I had in mind when she comes back with a new motor ..........:madmax:
> 
> StreetWerke 480 turbo system
> Garrett GT35R dual ball-bearing & water-cooled GT Series turbocharger with 3" V-band downpipe connection
> ...


Oh, thats ALL you have in mind? Fahk, I would get myself into soooo much trouble with that motor, scratch that, car. If you get that built you should be able to run with just about anything on the street and then some. I have seen you and garsons bikes, so I am really not surprised, at all.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

oneder said:


> Oh, thats ALL you have in mind? Fahk, I would get myself into soooo much trouble with that motor, scratch that, car. If you get that built you should be able to run with just about anything on the street and then some. I have seen you and garsons bikes, so I am really not surprised, at all.


Thanks :thumbsup: 
Faster than most cars on some superbikes is what I'm shooting for 0-60 in under 3.2sec !!
Should be a fun little car once I'm done with her , just gotta remember to keep it under 100mph:nono:  

Thanks for the great compliments on our bikes too , were pleased on how they have been coming out ! Stay tuned got some new stuff ready to show off in the next week or so !!


----------



## oneder (Apr 4, 2006)

Evil4bc said:


> Thanks :thumbsup:
> Faster than most cars on some superbikes is what I'm shooting for 0-60 in under 3.2sec !!
> Should be a fun little car once I'm done with her , just gotta remember to keep it under 100mph:nono:
> 
> Thanks for the great compliments on our bikes too , were pleased on how they have been coming out ! Stay tuned got some new stuff ready to show off in the next week or so !!


Under 100, the way you're building it, it would be a shame to run it below 100mph! :skep: AWD should definitely help yourealize your superbike aspirations too. Must go tend to BBQ and fat tire ale now! :thumbsup:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Anodized hub?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Why is that so surprising?


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

Anodizing is the new brakeless. Everthing old is new, just wait until I bust out my 24" Skyway Tuff II mags.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

i used to have a pretty cool steel head i painted it camo and than put shivers on it, it had azonic otlaws and a race face stem/ bars, and azonic 454 cranks, 
i sold it and missed it so i built this up for $100.00 !!! not to bad for 100 $$ 

access frame
marzocchi fork
anti snake bit front rims 
hayes hydro rear disc
and other parts


----------



## noPHEAR (Oct 27, 2005)

Heh, red Hadley hub.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

ok, no more stickers.

it's very clean and fixed now (no noise at all!) and very solid feeling.:thumbsup:


----------



## DAvo (Jun 8, 2004)

yes, i am a Nicolai brand whore


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

JB,, what seat you got der?


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

DAvo said:


> yes, i am a Nicolai brand whore


wtf you have two nicolais:eekster: :eekster: :madmax: :madmax:


----------



## DAvo (Jun 8, 2004)

atomrcrkhsbiker said:


> wtf you have two nicolais:eekster: :eekster: :madmax: :madmax:


lol nah i wish. changed from the 2mxtb to the BMXTB


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

oneder said:


> Under 100, the way you're building it, it would be a shame to run it below 100mph! :skep: AWD should definitely help yourealize your superbike aspirations too. Must go tend to BBQ and fat tire ale now! :thumbsup:


No no dont get me wrong I'll run her flat out when I can jsut need to remember to keep it under 100mph around town , that the new go straight to jail speed in Cali now :madman: 
So fun is going to be limited to twisty back roads !

Funny I was BBQing all weekend as well :madmax: :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperBad (Jan 5, 2004)

Here is my Chase 4, singlespeed. I replaced the Dirt Jam Comp with a DLR2 lefty, and the BB5 with a set of Magura Louise FR's in 180mm.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Now THAT is some sickness.


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

Chase 3
Manitou Sherman Flick 130-90mm
single speed conversion - best decision Ive made in a while, although the chain is kind of slack... between the number of teeth on the cogs and the number of male/female chain links + vertical dropouts = slack, but I dont mind, it works flawlessly.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

That's REALLY slack. Get a Shadow Conspiracy Interloc v2 half-link chain. You'll REALLY be able to dial in the chain length. One of the best investments for an abuse-worthy SS rig.


----------



## minus9 (Oct 7, 2005)

Jackal currently set up as a singlespeed.


----------



## theg1ant (Oct 21, 2005)

Picked it up this morning


----------



## rblove65 (Feb 22, 2006)

Black Market MOB (FOR SALE)
Profile Madera cranks 175/euro (FOR SALE)
Hope Mini hydro (FOR SALE)
Manitou Gold Label Series 2 80mm
Atom Lab 24's
DK 30t sprocket
14t rear cog
Shadow seat
Shadow interlock chain
Deity bars sprayed flat black (FOR SALE)
Danger Boy stem (FOR SALE)
I'd sell the entire package for the right price. I am working on another build right now and could use the $$$$.

DAMN. I cannot get my pics to load for some reason. I will keep working at it.

[email protected]


----------



## rblove65 (Feb 22, 2006)

Leethal said:


> Union-Street Bikes Frame
> Sherman Jumper- Spring Mod
> SIC Stem and Bars
> Animal- Pegs, Chainwheel, Bar ends, Grips
> ...


What is the spring mod everyone is doing on their Manitou forks? Just lowering the fork or doing something more???? I have a Gold Label Series 2 (06 model) with the stiff spring sitting at 80. I'd like to get it around 65-70.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

*New bike and loner car pic's*

Ok been working on this side project latley , I wanted to do a production frame overseas so people could get the feel of a Nemesis Project bike with all the cool features at a bargin price and make these bikes availible so people dont have to wait months at a time for one of my frames ! I also wanted to make them "cheep " enough so pretty much anyone could get one . I got the first sample in last week and I'm very pleased :thumbsup: 
it's going to be a production frame built in Taiwan by the same people who built the frames for the BMX company FLY http://www.flybikes.com 
The frames will be spec'd with my angles :thumbsup: and a few new features I had in mind that the people overseas could make very easily !!! 
We designed the frames here in the U.S. and specd all the tubes materials then worked with the engineers in Taiwan to best utilize there manufactoring capibilties .
I am super impressed with the quaility of the samples and other than a few little changes these first samples are very close to the frames we will be selling :eekster:

Here are a few pic's of one of the samples chilling next to the loner Jetta 
sorry for the pixleflouge ... gotta wait untill interbike to see the whole thing !:madman:


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

heres mine for 1 more week


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Where did you get a pink chain??? I want one.


----------



## minus9 (Oct 7, 2005)

*Funky chains*



Hardtails Are Better said:


> Where did you get a pink chain??? I want one.


KMC. They are making a number of colors.

*Here* is a link to a shop. Not the best prices, but they seem to have most of the colors.

I had a blue one on a bike that I sold back in Aprll, and I still have a pink one that I put on *this* fixed gear I built this spring. The powdercoat seems to last on them. I saw one of the red ones that looked almost like a metallic flake finish.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

Evil,, what gear ratio and rear hub you runnin?


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

The rear hub is a Sun-Ringle 10/12mm through axle hub with a piece of toptub material 31.8mm cut to make a single speed spacer , in the rear I have a 12T cog , up front I'm running a 23T Animal sprocket :thumbsup: 

I got the PINK chain at Interbike from the Tip-Plus guys !!


----------



## samalter (Jun 13, 2004)

My mob. I got a new seat(shadow slim/thomson post) coming for it, im selling the ibeam.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Samalter, you have a sweet bike!!!

I'll post my DOC soon, I may get a Tonic Fab Fall Guy soon here instead, we'll see what happens...


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> The rear hub is a Sun-Ringle 10/12mm through axle hub with a piece of toptub material 31.8mm cut to make a single speed spacer , in the rear I have a 12T cog , up front I'm running a 23T Animal sprocket :thumbsup:
> 
> I got the PINK chain at Interbike from the Tip-Plus guys !!


you should consider selling single speed spacer kits, there are ones out there that are ok, like gusset, but dont give you that much adjustability for your chain line. then theres the Fabonici thats like $30 for just spacers. I have some spacers from wheels mfg. but they werent the cheapest, and i still needed to use the plastic cassette spacers. maybe offer a kit with a couple of thicker ones and a few thinner ones to adjust the chain line. Throw in teh fact that they are from *Nemesis* and they should sell like hot cakes.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey fiddy_ryder... check out the Quamen bikes SS kit for an mtb cassette hub... talk about adjustable! that is genius, I'm surpised it took this long to see something like that though. I'd imagine it's pricey... (I'm just glad I could get my hands on a 135mm SS cassette hub, no kits for me, and zero-dish on top too...)


----------



## bee-man (Jul 18, 2004)

*Part 2*


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> Hey fiddy_ryder... check out the Quamen bikes SS kit for an mtb cassette hub... talk about adjustable! that is genius, I'm surpised it took this long to see something like that though. I'd imagine it's pricey... (I'm just glad I could get my hands on a 135mm SS cassette hub, no kits for me, and zero-dish on top too...)


i saw that, but im figuring out what SS hub i want, and i figured a pimp semi custom steel spacer kit would do for now.

what hub you runnin? im thinkin hadley or hope but the damn hubs cost half as much as my frame


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

fiddy_ryder said:


> you should consider selling single speed spacer kits, there are ones out there that are ok, like gusset, but dont give you that much adjustability for your chain line. then theres the Fabonici thats like $30 for just spacers. I have some spacers from wheels mfg. but they werent the cheapest, and i still needed to use the plastic cassette spacers. maybe offer a kit with a couple of thicker ones and a few thinner ones to adjust the chain line. Throw in teh fact that they are from *Nemesis* and they should sell like hot cakes.


Haaaahahahah that's kinda a good idea .... not too sure I could make them any better ??
But I can always make them cooler :thumbsup: i was going to but a set of the Fibanochi spacers untill Marshell told me that there jsut 1 1/2 material cut on a lathe .

I went out tot he shop and made a spacer in about 2 min ..... finally got my chainline ajsuted today so the chain doesnt ride off the cog .... next thing to do is to get the spacer powder coated to match my frame :thumbsup:


----------



## JM01 (Mar 29, 2005)

Mrs. M.'s 2004 Fuji Panic Pro


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

> what hub you runnin? im thinkin hadley or hope but the damn hubs cost half as much as my frame


yeah, those hadley, CK, hope, whatever SS hubs are Ridonkulously overpriced... it's insane... I'm running an Eastern SS 14mm X 135mm disc cassette hub, which is about 1/3 the cost of those, but still has the clicks! (you would need a frame that could accept, or be dremeled for a 14mm axle, but you can run pegs easier this way too...)


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

ic ,,, the 14mm axle....id prefer just to get 10mm axle'd hub, i wouldnt try and take a dremel to a steel frame, compressor and die grinder w/cut off wheel maybe, but not a dremel.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> Ok been working on this side project latley , I wanted to do a production frame overseas so people could get the feel of a Nemesis Project bike with all the cool features at a bargin price and make these bikes availible so people dont have to wait months at a time for one of my frames ! I also wanted to make them "cheep " enough so pretty much anyone could get one . I got the first sample in last week and I'm very pleased :thumbsup:
> it's going to be a production frame built in Taiwan by the same people who built the frames for the BMX company FLY http://www.flybikes.com
> The frames will be spec'd with my angles :thumbsup: and a few new features I had in mind that the people overseas could make very easily !!!
> We designed the frames here in the U.S. and specd all the tubes materials then worked with the engineers in Taiwan to best utilize there manufactoring capibilties .
> ...


Brad, what fork is that? Looks nice, as does the new bike!


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> Brad, what fork is that? Looks nice, as does the new bike!


It's my tuned 90mm 66vf2 .. that's the bike the scooter kid hit me on yesterday :madmax: ... thanks for the complments on the bike BTW:thumbsup:  

We jsut did a S load of updates ont he website .... always remember to check www.nemesisproject.com daily for updates


----------



## VEN (Oct 19, 2005)

I wish I had a P3 or a cowan but here is mine....










Hardrock Sport '05
Radical pedals
Hookworm in the back larson tt in front
single speed
super light...everyone in my school is amazed when i care it up the stairs above my head with one hand lol....i guess thats nothing new on this forum though


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Here's my DOC:

It's not a good pic at all but you get the idea.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

fiddy_ryder said:


> i saw that, but im figuring out what SS hub i want, and i figured a pimp semi custom steel spacer kit would do for now.
> 
> what hub you runnin? im thinkin hadley or hope but the damn hubs cost half as much as my frame


https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=158876
These hubs are pimp, and still only $35. Mine is holding up very well.


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

sittingduck said:


> https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=158876
> These hubs are pimp, and still only $35. Mine is holding up very well.


Ya I sencond this hub. I am running a 24" Bombshell Fat Boy with it and it has been 100% solid for the last 4 months.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

but its a fycking tank at 650g....


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

fiddy_ryder said:


> but its a fycking tank at 650g....


Oh I don't care I ride a little SS Evil DOC.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

im on a ToP.. i was trying to shed as much un-needed weight as possible. I got it down to a bit over 33 lbs. planning to throw on a set of profiles too. the hadley's and hopes are about half that, but around $300 a pop.. i should just say fyck the weight and get the nashbar hub.... decisions..

does anyone know if its possible to run a 12t on the nashbar?


----------



## psyber_0ptix (May 18, 2006)

how do you guys size up frames for these bikes? is it just the same as other mountain bikes? or all based on preference (i.e smaller because it feels better, larger because ??...etc)


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

psyber_0ptix said:


> how do you guys size up frames for these bikes? is it just the same as other mountain bikes? or all based on preference (i.e smaller because it feels better, larger because ??...etc)


Whatever feels good. I usually size people up by top tube lengths for these kind of rides. Kindof like BMX.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

I generally run the smallest size possible w/o having too much toe overlap. Works out to be about a 22-23" TT.


----------



## ---->SWERVE76<---- (Jun 20, 2005)

fiddy_ryder said:


> im on a ToP.. i was trying to shed as much un-needed weight as possible. I got it down to a bit over 33 lbs. planning to throw on a set of profiles too. the hadley's and hopes are about half that, but around $300 a pop.. i should just say fyck the weight and get the nashbar hub.... decisions..
> 
> does anyone know if its possible to run a 12t on the nashbar?


I was running a 12 tooth odyssey cog on my woodman hub. They are the same thing so it will work.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

theg1ant said:


> Picked it up this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, is that the pink-ish looking STP on the giant website ? on their website it looks like a maroon-pink color, how's it ride ? dare I say it....its _sick_


----------



## psyber_0ptix (May 18, 2006)

coming from a cannondale (superv) with no toptube, hows sizing done exactly?


----------



## Canyon'er (May 27, 2004)

*My P1*

Just need to get a new fork and ill be really happy with it.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Yo FIDDY...

i am runnign a coalition seat, and ask Ricky about his spacers, if you haven't already... he did something like flipping the gussett kit so it is like \I/ not /I\

and are you sure you want the profiles??? they are crazy heavy...


but your bike is looking nice SS now:thumbsup:


----------



## samalter (Jun 13, 2004)

damn, i didnt know those hubs were a pound and a half...its a really solid hub, great sounding...im running one(rebranded specialized).


----------



## asuperstar103 (May 31, 2006)

This is for bikerdave52. WOW, what a pic. That is so cool to be able to catch a pic like that in midair. Cool shot. Great action pic.

http://www.superflysunglasses.com


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

heres my 03 or 04 jamis haha. with just a little bit of custom work to it


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## BascoRider (Jul 12, 2005)

This is my urban/dj/little bit of free ride bike. I'm lovin it so far. Only payed 250 for the frame. Its got an 04 DJ 3 on it, truvativ cranks, hayes mx brakes.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

BascoRider said:


> This is my urban/dj/little bit of free ride bike. I'm lovin it so far. Only payed 250 for the frame. Its got an 04 DJ 3 on it, truvativ cranks, hayes mx brakes.


haha, looks like it needs a some assembly required stiker

haha, looks like free rider made yet another bad joke ...again


----------



## BascoRider (Jul 12, 2005)

hahaha, indeed...well, you saw the full build today.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

BascoRider said:


> hahaha, indeed...well, you saw the full build today.


haha, too bad i didnt see it hit anything....that makes 3


----------



## BascoRider (Jul 12, 2005)

Haha, next time...I promise. I just wasnt feelin the biking yesterday at all. Matt and I headed up to the jumps after building with you, and stuck around for like 20 mins and just headed home for the night. 

But after Rabbit on Saturday, I will be so insanely stoked on riding that I'll be up for anything.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

BascoRider said:


> Haha, next time...I promise. I just wasnt feelin the biking yesterday at all. Matt and I headed up to the jumps after building with you, and stuck around for like 20 mins and just headed home for the night.
> 
> But after Rabbit on Saturday, I will be so insanely stoked on riding that I'll be up for anything.


**** im so excited, i cant wait

im not goin to school tommorow and ill be thinking about it all day

ill be there right at 10 am but i hope it doesnt rain


----------



## BascoRider (Jul 12, 2005)

Yeah, me and matt will be there right at 10 as well. Forecast says no rain, just cloudy and 22 degrees. So thats not too bad of biking weather. I just hope its not too muddy and stuff so that the trails dont get too chewed up. I guess we will just have to be the first ones to hit em all so that we have nice smooth groomed trails to ride


----------



## j77 (Oct 14, 2004)

Thought this was a thread for PICTURES OF BIKES not "Hey! lets have a tea party tomorrow!" :madman:


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

j77 said:


> Thought this was a thread for PICTURES OF BIKES not "Hey! lets have a tea party tomorrow!" :madman:


Easy killer, just the forum go where it may. We don't to start any flame wars. And guys please stay of course with posts.


----------



## 56Bulldogs (May 1, 2006)

I posted my bike earlier in the thread, but my parts came in today. I went from 8 speed to Single Speed. I got an e.thirteen Supercharger, a Blackspire DH chainring, a Gusset 1er spacer kit, and a KMC Pintle half link chain. I love it so far, I just wish I would have done it sooner. I'm running 32:16.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

One speed is all you need! Welcome to the clan. SS rocks.


----------



## loco-gringo (Sep 29, 2005)

Can it be a street/trail/park bike? 
https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e318/loco-******/IMG_1123.jpg
Mods for a guide on it. 
https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e318/loco-******/IMG_1112.jpg
Pulley instead of roller.
https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e318/loco-******/IMG_1117.jpg


----------



## lux (Feb 10, 2004)

Why yes it can.


----------



## lux (Feb 10, 2004)

*I got a new one, too, Loco*

Here's my recent MOB, pre-ride pics. Hope nobody comes in here and busts me.


----------



## loco-gringo (Sep 29, 2005)

lux said:


> Why yes it can.


Good to see you on here. :thumbsup:

Here's the tiny frame I stripped to build the STP. I will be selling it soon I guess. Peeps may want to see a Roscoe built up though.

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e318/loco-******/seatpost003.jpg


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)

loco-****** said:


> Good to see you on here. :thumbsup:


What about me? :rofl:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

That fork is crazy tall.


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> That fork is crazy tall.


Why thank you.:winker:


----------



## loco-gringo (Sep 29, 2005)

phxartboy said:


> What about me? :rofl:


I almost tinkled I was so excited.


----------



## hofferfish (Feb 5, 2006)

phxartboy said:


> Why thank you.:winker:


you have the creepyest icon ever:eekster: its sorta scary


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Well, I bought this Addict Cycles DJ frame. It's super nice. Lot's of machining, good welds, good tubing. Frame weight is a hair under 5 pounds. It's anodized black. I got a real good deal on it. Right after I got it built up, I saw a bunch of them show up on eBay. That kind of bothered me. I thought I was special. Oh well, I'm still the only one in Illinois to have one.

Still minus some bling. I was supposed to get a silver King headset, but they sent me black. Whatever, it was free. Was going to get one of those KMC x9 gold chains and other bits of gold, but huzzah! I found a new Wipperman 9x1 in my parts box, and I know how well they work, so I used that.

Chris King headset
Koski Stronghold Deluxe stem
Titec Hellbent DH bars
Rockshox Pike fork
ODI Rogue lock-on grips
Avid Juicy 7 brakes mated to 203mm Hayes V8 rotors
Hope QR seat collar
Thomson 27.2x330 seatpost
Halo SAS wheelset, bolt-on rear
Truvativ DHLT bb
Bontrager Big Earl cranks
Blackspire Lexan 1/2" c4 bashguard
e13 36t Guide Ring
e13 SRS chainguide
XT Cassette
Wipperman Connex 1x9 chain
SRAM x.9 shifter
SRAM x.9 mid cage rear derailleur
Shimano XTR housing

Real solid build, not much that I want to change. Might change the bar/stem setup and I want a SRAM PG990 cassette. Kidd is helping me out with some laser cut aluminum rotors to try out. I'm skeptical since aluminum has a lower friction coefficient than steel.









Addict Cycles









Nice machining on a lot of parts.









Integrated tensioners with optional derailleur hanger/grind guard (can be bolted on both sides).









Nice machined headtube, came faced/reamed and ready to go. Wrong color CK headset, and some carbon bits.










Pike at 95mm travel for urban/DJ









Pike at 140 for freeride and downhill. Yes, it can be done.









Dropout/disc mount

I'm thinking about modding the Pike so that I can drop it even lower than 95mm and so I can extend it to about 160mm travel. I know it can be done, and I figured out how to do it, but it can be time consuming. I'll have to get a metal sleeve machined for the extension, and I'll need to heat up and spread to spring to reduce it. I'm also thinking about getting rid of the Firm spring and picking up the X-firm.https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a284/will8is9hot/2b57d2fe.jpg


----------



## hofferfish (Feb 5, 2006)

^^^ nice bike...... i love the idea of a 160mm to sub 95 mm pike it would make for a great all around do everything bike.


----------



## Chip Henderson (May 22, 2006)

Revell 300s frame
Manitoof Gold Label w/xxx firm spring
Atomlab GI Street wheels and hubs
Anchor Freeride Kingpin prototype stem
Anchor Freeride Holdfast chainring and bar ends
Profile cranks
Primo mag pedals
Kenda K-Rad tires
Avid BB7 mech and LX lever
We The People seat
Thomson post
Chicago Freeride sticker





































Chip


----------



## defconfour (Sep 30, 2004)

Chip - I usually don't comment, but that is one bada$$ looking ride.

Questions:

- What's the deal w/ Anchor? Haven't heard of them and that stem and sprocket look pretty good.
- What kind of bars are those?
- Is the rear tire a 2.3 K-Rad? It looks a bit smaller than the front (which is a good thing). I'd love to see a 2.2 or 2.15 K-Rad available.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Chip Henderson - did you paint your GI's? I have the same ones in 24" (but the rear is mounted to an Eastern 14mm cassette hub), and anyway, my rims are grey/silver.... I didn't know they came in black....

nice looking rig, I like the vader look, kind of like my fr bike, flat black like an old duece coupe and no ridiculous "billboard advertisement" all over the frickin' place.... what is the chainstay length on that frame?


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Chip, that bike is sex. It's not sexy, it literally _is_ sex. WOW.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm pretty sure you can get some like 1.95 Krads... as well as 1.95 Holy Rollers, Tioga's, and many others... but only in 24" since they are used for BMX cruiser applications. :thumbsup:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Chip Henderson said:


> Revell 300s frame
> Manitoof Gold Label w/xxx firm spring
> Atomlab GI Street wheels and hubs
> Anchor Freeride Kingpin prototype stem
> ...


Escobar told me about the Anchor Freeride stuff, said he'd try to find out if he could hook me up with one of those stems. I'm in Naperville, any chance I can get my hands on one?


----------



## Chip Henderson (May 22, 2006)

defconfour said:


> Chip - I usually don't comment, but that is one bada$$ looking ride.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...


Thanks man, I love the bike. I just built it up last week. The bars are Kona Cowan bars. A little tall, but I love the minimal back sweep and more upsweep. Flipping the stem gets them in a good position. I'm pretty sure the rear Kenda is a 1.95, and yes, a 2.2 or 2.15 would be perfect. Like a lot of smaller street frames, the Revell has tire clearance issues (same on my Molly).

Anchor Freeride is my parts company. It's something I've been working on for a while, and this week is the official launch. I don't know if it's cool to post links here, so I'll PM or email you the info...

Chip


----------



## SuspectDevice (Apr 12, 2004)

'07 Sinister DNA
Float RLC 100 or 80mm depending on track
LG-1
mid cage X9, 8speed x7 shifter
Lg-1 guide, 36 tooth G-ring Lx cranks
SIC race bars and classic stem
521's on Hope XC disc hubs
hayes mag brakes

This bike is a total race machine that is built to slay trails in between motos. The new DNA frame is down to 5 pounds, putting my complete build around a sturdy 26 pounds.


----------



## topboy (Jun 21, 2006)

nice bike bro i like your frame i think it fits me


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Kinda late for me to ask about it, but earlier in the topic that XSL guy mentioned that some people go brakeless. Why on earth would you go brakeless?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Why wouldn't you go brakeless? Makes things even less complicated, less weight. You have feet to slow you down. Plenty of BMXers run brakeless. It's all up to preference.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

There do come situations where your feet just aren't a good idea for stopping. 

Large, steep hills with lots of rocks and crud spewn around come to mind.


----------



## defconfour (Sep 30, 2004)

Chip - thanks for the info. I found on Kenda's site that they make the K-Rad in a 24x1.95 size. I might have to try it out. Thanks for the PM about Anchor - best of luck w/ it. Stuff looks good.

Mikey - beauty Sinister. I just picked up a used Splinter MXS that I'll start putting together tonight. The Sinister stuff is a work of art.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

They're DJ/Urban bikes, NOT downhill bikes.


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)

This man REALLY loves his bike...

:nono:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

It happens. That's actually Pedro's synthetic grease though.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> It happens. That's actually Pedro's synthetic grease though.


Sure it is. :lol:


----------



## rumble (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

I rode brakeless for street on my 20 and it ruled. You learn control and commitment. You just gotta have balls.


----------



## kinghope696 (Jun 30, 2006)

*yo*



Spero said:


>


hey im just wondering, what size is your frame?


----------



## kinghope696 (Jun 30, 2006)

Spero said:


>


yeah man im thinking of gettin this frame but i dunno wat size r looks like a nice size wat is it?S, M, L?:thumbsup:


----------



## kinghope696 (Jun 30, 2006)

standard235 said:


> Proof fat, white boys CAN jump.


yo ur front rotor is put on backwards! wrong way bro lol


----------



## kinghope696 (Jun 30, 2006)

bikenfool said:


> Here's me baby.


dude that is amazingly beautiful i had those animal pedals too but when ever i did pedal grinds, the pins came off really easily. now i have kona jackshift pedals there really nice for pedal grinds:thumbsup:


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

kinghope696 said:


> yo ur front rotor is put on backwards! wrong way bro lol


Good call. :thumbsup:


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)

Hey, let's have a tea party tomorrow!


----------



## rblove65 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Nemesis Project Street Fighter*

I've got a brand new Street Fighter for sale if any of you are interested. It's never had a component mounted on it. BRAND NEW. Drop me a line...

[email protected]


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

wow not one ds rig, youd think one of you guys would be a rich snob and show up with a norco vps or nikolai...gotta love you dirtjumpers not like those stupid freeride downhill "that bike isnt strong enough" people a few forums over


----------



## cooper5 (Jul 8, 2006)

New toy. More for drops and stunts and DH than for park or DJ.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

potvinwannab said:


> wow not one ds rig, youd think one of you guys would be a rich snob and show up with a norco vps or nikolai...gotta love you dirtjumpers not like those stupid freeride downhill "that bike isnt strong enough" people a few forums over


A Norco VPS or a Nikolai is NOT a urban/DJ rig.

Very few squish bikes make for good urban rides. My Kona Coiler didn't even qualify with dual 24s and the Pike at 95mm.

Besides, some of these rides are surpassing the cost of squish rigs posted in the DH/FR forum.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

really i thought that the best dirtjump bikes would be the most durable comfortable ride as apposed to a durable one with less shock absorption, ofcourse i dont know dj, well i have a ds and after hearing that guess i wont be doing dj...looks like xc for me. and seriously some of these cost more then dh rigs? i doubt it vps' are like 6000 cad and i dont even wanna know how much a nikolai is


----------



## konaclump91 (Jan 15, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> A Norco VPS or a Nikolai is NOT a urban/DJ rig.
> 
> Very few squish bikes make for good urban rides. My Kona Coiler didn't even qualify with dual 24s and the Pike at 95mm.
> 
> Besides, some of these rides are surpassing the cost of squish rigs posted in the DH/FR forum.


do you like your coiler. i was thinking about getting the stinky but i think ill save up for the coiler and just upgrade it


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Pimp ride, but I wanted a hardtail for 4x racing and fcuking around in general. The Coiler is less fat than the Stinky. You're not wallowing in the travel. It's lighter and more nimble, but just as burly with the quality of travel being very similar. The TT is about an inch longer, which will make it easier to pedal around, but not neccesarily as easy to throw around. I'm about 5'8" and rode a medium. I think that a small might have been more fun on some of the stuff I rode.

Look up in the thread a bit for my new ride. 3200+ USD for the build at retail. Plenty of things that can upgraded even further.










Warmup pics from the last ride with the Coiler. Photographer sucks. Haha.


----------



## TXhucker (Jul 7, 2006)

Felt Straight Shot.....pretty much stock right now. Put on Ringle ZuZu pedals, Kenda K-Rad tires for teh parks and street, and Race Face chainring in the front.

Pic from Felt website
https://www.feltracing.com/06/06_shot/straight_shot/

Action pics


----------



## konaclump91 (Jan 15, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Pimp ride, but I wanted a hardtail for 4x racing and fcuking around in general. The Coiler is less fat than the Stinky. You're not wallowing in the travel. It's lighter and more nimble, but just as burly with the quality of travel being very similar. The TT is about an inch longer, which will make it easier to pedal around, but not neccesarily as easy to throw around. I'm about 5'8" and rode a medium. I think that a small might have been more fun on some of the stuff I rode.


would you recomend the coiler over a stinky if i wanted to do singletrack, free ride, and downhill....i plan on upgrading it if i get it


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

konaclump91 said:


> would you recomend the coiler over a stinky if i wanted to do singletrack, free ride, and downhill....i plan on upgrading it if i get it


I'd say that depends on which of those is the highest priority. The Coiler will be way more fun on singletrack, and both are pretty capable freeride bikes, but the Stinky will be a better full on DH rig. Your call, depending on what you want to do with the bike.


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Pimp ride, but I wanted a hardtail for 4x racing and fcuking around in general. The Coiler is less fat than the Stinky. You're not wallowing in the travel. It's lighter and more nimble, but just as burly with the quality of travel being very similar. The TT is about an inch longer, which will make it easier to pedal around, but not neccesarily as easy to throw around. I'm about 5'8" and rode a medium. I think that a small might have been more fun on some of the stuff I rode.
> 
> Look up in the thread a bit for my new ride. 3200+ USD for the build at retail. Plenty of things that can upgraded even further.
> 
> ...


wow, you are lean. how much do you weigh?

btw i have a diamondback assault '05, bone stock. no pics yet either.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Buck thirty. Fat composition is something like 4%. Bench pressing about 160. Bicep lift 45 with the right, 40 with the left. Leg press is something outrageous.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

holy ****, Im the 350 poster and this is probably the biggest thread i have ever seen...there should be a prize or something given out to whoever started this thread. now to go back and read what everybodys talking about cause XSL_WILLs post is about fitness...i missed something

#350 = 8 pages = more than the western canada forum total :nonod:

oh and tea party saturday at rabbit if that will piss anybody off (jk...but tea party at rabbit saturday)


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Actually you're #351. And if I remember right, this still isn't anywhere close to being as long as the thread about pot smoking while riding.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> Actually you're #351. And if I remember right, this still isn't anywhere close to being as long as the thread about pot smoking while riding.


actually, i was 350...and now 352. that is if you can count right, or read a number:thumbsup:

and i havent seen that one...musta been zachdanks thread. im goin to find it now


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

free rider said:


> holy ****, Im the 350 poster and this is probably the biggest thread i have ever seen...there should be a prize or something given out to whoever started this thread. now to go back and read what everybodys talking about cause XSL_WILLs post is about fitness...i missed something
> 
> #350 = 8 pages = more than the western canada forum total :nonod:
> 
> oh and tea party saturday at rabbit if that will piss anybody off (jk...but tea party at rabbit saturday)


aznsnap asked how much I weighed, which is why I started talking about fitness.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> aznsnap asked how much I weighed, which is why I started talking about fitness.


cool cool, even reading through i stil missed that but...great :thumbsup:


----------



## 56Bulldogs (May 1, 2006)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> Actually you're #351.





free rider said:


> actually, i was 350...and now 352. that is if you can count right, or read a number:thumbsup:


Ehhh...free rider, you were the 350th reply, but post number 351 including the original post. The number at the top of your reply disagrees with you.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

56Bulldogs said:


> Ehhh...free rider, you were the 350th reply, but post number 351 including the original post. The number at the top of your reply disagrees with you.


Well, right. It depends how you look at it.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

I think people get different #s depending on which display mode they have on.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

56Bulldogs said:


> Ehhh...free rider, you were the 350th reply, but post number 351 including the original post. The number at the top of your reply disagrees with you.


hey hey hey...who asked you:madmax:

i started the 8th page to this thread meaning i was 351 but that iincludes the first post...how ever the number on the forum display says i was 350...my post says im the 350th poster or my reply was number 350

but who gives a fyck, its a big thread and thats all that matters:thumbsup:


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

free rider said:


> how ever the number on the forum display says i was 350...


Not if you have the display mode set to linear. Then it says #351. But really, like you said, who cares?


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

diamondback assault '05. no mods yet and probably not for a while. i'm a newbie and pretty much just started riding this summer, so forgive me if i ask stupid questions. i'm also open to any advice from you guys on gettin started.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

aznsap said:


> diamondback assault '05. no mods yet and probably not for a while. i'm a newbie and pretty much just started riding this summer, so forgive me if i ask stupid questions. i'm also open to any advice from you guys on gettin started.


good bike to start with :thumbsup:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Good solid bike in general.


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

i'm glad to hear that and it's very reassuring. so you guys have any advice for a nooB? i can bunny hop onto curbs, but it's really hard to get much higher. i'm trying to practice manualing and trackstanding, but i don't have those down yet.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

One little setup tip: lower that stem by a spacer or two so you can yerk up on those bars a bit better.


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> One little setup tip: lower that stem by a spacer or two so you can yerk up on those bars a bit better.


oh good call. how do i do that? do i need to remove the handlebars to do that? maybe i'll take a pic later to get clarification.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Unthread the compression cap, loosen the two stem bolts, slide the stem off, take off a couple spacers, put the stem back on, put the spacers back on top of the stem, tighten the compression cap to preload the bearings (don't make it too tight that the bearings feel rough), make sure the stem is straight, then tighten up the pinch bolts.


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Unthread the compression cap, loosen the two stem bolts, slide the stem off, take off a couple spacers, put the stem back on, put the spacers back on top of the stem, tighten the compression cap to preload the bearings (don't make it too tight that the bearings feel rough), make sure the stem is straight, then tighten up the pinch bolts.


thanks will. would you guys recommend that i take off all the spacers and move them above the stem? and will it cause any problems with that extra stuff sticking above the stem afterwards? i've seen other people's bikes and it doesn't look like theirs stick up as high as mine looks like it will after i move the spacers.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

No it's not a problem, go ahead and don't worry.


----------



## cmb2874 (Jul 5, 2006)

My Dirt Jumper: 05 Hardrock SS Disc. Chris King Headset, Marz shitter up front, avid bb on the rear.










My FR/DH bike: Home built 03 Kona Stinky Dee Lux + Shiver.










cmb


----------



## hardrockinG20 (Mar 16, 2004)

For all the Molly Maguire owners: Does your headtube ever seem too steep? The head tube angle just wierds me out a bit. Also, what wheels are you guys usually running. One more question: What is the widest tire you can fit inside those u brakes?


----------



## xc-ss'er (Jul 11, 2006)

*GT Moto*

Well, its a work in progress i guess. Getting a 4-5" travel frame and x.9 stuff in the near future. She's my uav right now. A blast to ride, though she's not too pretty...oh well


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

aznsap said:


> diamondback assault '05. no mods yet and probably not for a while. i'm a newbie and pretty much just started riding this summer, so forgive me if i ask stupid questions. i'm also open to any advice from you guys on gettin started.


quick question, i have something above and below my chain around the crank that i don't see on a lot of other people's bikes. the one on the bottom looks like a small floating pulley.

what are those things for and why do i need them? i don't see them on other people's bikes.


----------



## TXhucker (Jul 7, 2006)

Chain guide. Keeps the chain from coming off the ring when you're doing Evel Kneviel stunts. Or riding across bumpy ground.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Chain guide. People riding single speed or with a front derailleur don't have them because they don't need them as much. It keeps the chain from dropping.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

xc-ss'er said:


> Well, its a work in progress i guess. Getting a 4-5" travel frame and x.9 stuff in the near future. She's my uav right now. A blast to ride, though she's not too pretty...oh well


actually, thats a pretty cool bike. sure it isnt _pretty_ but thats what I think makes it really cool. nice ride :thumbsup:


----------



## goridewrx (Mar 9, 2005)

bikes stock. just gettgin started with this stuff! hoping to put a tensioner on it and keep improving..

holla

:thumbsup:


----------



## t-dawg (Jul 26, 2006)

that nicolai is pimp I am so pumped to be getting one.


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=212805

started a thread with mine in it


----------



## ThePlanet (Jul 31, 2006)

my bike
give opinion!
























just sold to buy this


----------



## hofferfish (Feb 5, 2006)

omg i want an sx trail soo bad


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

that norco's bad ass and that full suspension looks pretty bad ass as well (not a full guy, have no clue wtf that is, other than an sx trail. thanks hofferfish!!!)


----------



## ThePlanet (Jul 31, 2006)

the norco is forsale 1000 shipped


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

im looking for a new fork rim brake combo, but for around the same price i can snag i norco. i would purchase it, but im short of funds and will probably wait till around october for everything anyways. im waiting for prices to drop on some stuff and i need to save up some serious cash. a lot of useless info but im bored...


----------



## ThePlanet (Jul 31, 2006)

yeah that norcos super light, hollow chain!
ahah but i want that sx trail a lot more!


----------



## Jon_Durham (Aug 7, 2006)

here is mine. Upgrades not pictured include new pedals, cranks, seat, tires



















riding pics:




























sorry for huge pics


----------



## tonas (Aug 8, 2006)

*Dedicated to Street*

Norco 416

frame: norco 416
fork: rockshox psylo 20mm - slammed to 85mm
headset: fsa intergrated
cranks/BB: fsa tubular cromo 3pce
chainring: e-13 bashy w/26tooth ring (chainguide removed)
rims: sun s-type rims
front hub: axiom 20mm
rear hub: dmr SS kit on formula disc bolt-up w/13t surly cog
tires: kenda kniption (choice rubber rings)
saddle and s/post: pivotal capital bmx
pedals: dmr v8
stem: atomlab aircorp 35mm
bar: chopped down protaper 2" (625mm wide in sweet ti satin finish)
grips: snafu black yellow (they're more black than yellow now)

Updated pics:
https://img146.imageshack.us/img146/427/img1044fc1.jpg
https://img220.imageshack.us/img220/295/img1031rz5.jpg
https://img146.imageshack.us/img146/8098/img1036xk2.jpg

And a 'Wookie'
https://img220.imageshack.us/img220/3382/img1035da7.jpg

Brakeless, its the new black. 

Andy.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

w00t! just scored anew profile 6" Ti spindle for $60!! ill get some updated pics with the new cranks and seat when i get my damn camera back..


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

fiddy_ryder said:


> w00t! just scored anew profile 6" Ti spindle for $60!! ill get some updated pics with the new cranks and seat when i get my damn camera back..


hey, b_montalban, good deal! what cranks and seat did you pick up?


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

bwhahaha.. you saw the ebay listing huh?? profile 170's.. s&m euro bearings (actually enduro cartridges) with teh hop up kit cone spacers and flush bolts for $150 shipped  .. homie took almost a month to get em to me so he threw in a shadow slim seat for free... i made out like a bandit...


----------



## flatmatt (Aug 9, 2006)

here is my ride
https://s60.photobucket.com/albums/...rent=mybike2.jpg&refPage=20&imgAnch=imgAnch27


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

I would post a pic of mine. But I have no recent ones, and I have a Drop Off Triple mounted on my P.1 Cro-Mo right now.


That's right. Come to me, 66-67 degree head angle. Muahahaaa.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

I bet that handles well.:skep:


----------



## cmb2874 (Jul 5, 2006)

My Kandy P.2


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

Actually HAB, it handles a lot better than expected. When I stand on the pedals, it sags to about 140mm. It has about a 67 degree headangle so it's nice for steep stuff.

I'll still run my Pike. I just have to order some ball bearings and springs for the U Turn...


----------



## JustFuzzIt (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

standard235 said:


> Actually HAB, it handles a lot better than expected. When I stand on the pedals, it sags to about 140mm. It has about a 67 degree headangle so it's nice for steep stuff.
> 
> I'll still run my Pike. I just have to order some ball bearings and springs for the U Turn...


67* isn't so horrible. And if you have two forks to switch between it should be cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## norcalgrenadier (Jul 30, 2006)

*hola*

heres my 03 kona stuff you can pretty much figure out what's stock and what's not, what i really need help on is parts, i need new wheels etc, a little help 





i was thinking about getting some mavic 729's idk, thanks for the help :thumbsup:


----------



## chris27 (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

cmb2874 said:


> My Kandy P.2


CMB, your P2 looks dope. Did you have someone powder coat it?


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Okay, for the 400th post, it had to be something special :thumbsup: 

check it out, my F****** sweet park bike ! I can air out like 20 feet with this bad boy  

Got it at a good price too ! only $2500.00 !!!

if you dont realize this is massive sarcasm ... you need to be shot.


----------



## hofferfish (Feb 5, 2006)

^^^ dude look how short the chainstays are!!! i bet you could manual it forever


----------



## psyber_0ptix (May 18, 2006)

photobucket is being real crappy right now, its pixelating some pictures for no reason, i cant figure out why and i've reuploaded several times.

in any case:


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

what fork are you running ? looks like the newer SR suntour forks or maybe an older psylo ?


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Looks like a Judy or maybe an MZ Comp to me.


----------



## psyber_0ptix (May 18, 2006)

actually is just a Rock Shox J4 set at 85mm

nothing too special, but i'm not bombing off crazy cliffs/ 10+ footers (...yet?).

Trying to get into trials (poploc helps), yet its enough to have fun around town.

Fork would definately be on my XMAS list. otherwise until this one fails (strapped for cash)

cranks were priority

i am looking into an anglegrinder to set a nice light grind on the rear rim. Have some Heatsink v-pads ready to go in. for 1 finger rear lockup.

however i just had the rear wheel built, and supports disk. If i can land a cheapo disk, it would be easy to swap lines and bolt on for a rear disk around town. then pop the cable out of the lever (one large housing) and replace with vbrake cable/housing..... i know, sounds ghetto; i just wouldnt trust my disc tabs for trialsing (if i ever get that good)


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

psyber_0ptix said:


> actually is just a Rock Shox J4 set at 85mm
> 
> nothing too special, but i'm not bombing off crazy cliffs yet.
> 
> ...


cool, how does it feel ? does it have any annoying topout or anything ? I've been thinking of getting a J4 with every feature possible, even the 80-125 adjustable travel or whatever.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

psyber_0ptix said:


> photobucket is being real crappy right now, its pixelating some pictures for no reason, i cant figure out why and i've reuploaded several times.
> 
> in any case:


you don't get any hopping chains with the open front like that??! I would put some sort of retention on there.
also, looks like you have the mount on that to put on the lower bash/balance plate, what happened to it? might be nice.


----------



## psyber_0ptix (May 18, 2006)

the J4 has been great to me so far, i havent bottomed it or anything. However at anything taller than 85mm it just feelsa bit too soft for me (for what i'm doing). i'm arond 200 lbs. The j4 is top o'the line for the J series. Really good budget fork, but i dunno how it'll do DJing.

J4 is standard with poploc ('lockout') by remote, and adjustable travel using the uturn feature (just rotate the dial and watch the fork get shorter and taller)

















while the fork is "locked out" it has a blowby feature where if you happen to take a hit, it will allow for the fork to compress, but then stiffen up/lock under light loads again. just so it wont frag itself.


----------



## psyber_0ptix (May 18, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> you don't get any hopping chains with the open front like that??! I would put some sort of retention on there.
> also, looks like you have the mount on that to put on the lower bash/balance plate, what happened to it? might be nice.


actually, to get rid of my chain hopping issue, i took many links out of the chain.

notice its position in the picture you quoted, thats on the smallest cog, so that is the lowest it will ever get.

in granny, its stretched much more never bouncing.

however i AM still looking into a chain guide or retention system should i experience any freak chain hop.

either the truvativ or the bling e13. but we will see....

i may pick up new tires, for some reason i'm not taking a liking to these hookworms. maybe the holy rollers and a light xc front. These hook's are heavy as balls


----------



## Ginger Ninja (May 12, 2006)




----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

That looks like a bmx with dirtjumpers attached 

is it cromo? looks wicked for trials


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Ginger Ninja said:


>


Extremely nice build, I'm drooling over the fork. I have the hamilton's as well, did you get the sealed ones?
I'm interested to hear the geometry of that frame, looks to be a 110mmX14mm rear hub.
nice build, somewhat reminds me of my eastern, but my fork/grips/pedals are brown and the rest is grey.

potvin, I have to ask, do you have any idea what you are talking about? trials?


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

it looks fesible to do trials on that bike does it not?


----------



## Ginger Ninja (May 12, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> Extremely nice build, I'm drooling over the fork. I have the hamilton's as well, did you get the sealed ones?
> I'm interested to hear the geometry of that frame, looks to be a 110mmX14mm rear hub.
> nice build, somewhat reminds me of my eastern, but my fork/grips/pedals are brown and the rest is grey.


The geometry is 71 degree head and seat angles, TT is 540mm (centre to centre), bb height 315 (with the 65mm Nemesis fork) and I'm running the chain stays at 374 (14.7") although they can go slightly shorter. Rear hub spacing is 110 x 14mm. The bike pictured weighs 12.8kg (28.1 pounds).

The Hamilton pedals are great, although I didn't get the sealed ones as my pedals seem to get smashed up pretty quick. I built this bike for DJ/street/park... I don't reckon it would be much good for trials.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> it looks fesible to do trials on that bike does it not?


no, you wrong...again


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Ginger Ninja said:


> The geometry is 71 degree head and seat angles, TT is 540mm (centre to centre), bb height 315 (with the 65mm Nemesis fork) and I'm running the chain stays at 374 (14.7") although they can go slightly shorter. Rear hub spacing is 110 x 14mm. The bike pictured weighs 12.8kg (28.1 pounds).
> 
> The Hamilton pedals are great, although I didn't get the sealed ones as my pedals seem to get smashed up pretty quick. I built this bike for DJ/street/park... I don't reckon it would be much good for trials.


Bike looks sick !!
Hows the fork working for you ??


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Ginger Ninja said:


> The geometry is 71 degree head and seat angles, TT is 540mm (centre to centre), bb height 315 (with the 65mm Nemesis fork) and I'm running the chain stays at 374 (14.7") although they can go slightly shorter. Rear hub spacing is 110 x 14mm. The bike pictured weighs 12.8kg (28.1 pounds).
> 
> The Hamilton pedals are great, although I didn't get the sealed ones as my pedals seem to get smashed up pretty quick. I built this bike for DJ/street/park... I don't reckon it would be much good for trials.


wow, nice numbers, I like the chainstays and steep ha... but [email protected]! that is one TALL bb height, especially when considering it's with a super short a2c 65mm fork!!! It's almost like 2.4cm or so taller than mine...
I like it though, but did you consider the chromo smith? 12.8kg is superlight though, so alu has its benefits. It's not too often a bike on these forums stirs me up, but I dig this one. I'm assuming you are from somewhere in Europe, just from the moto lever. nice.


----------



## Ginger Ninja (May 12, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> wow, nice numbers, I like the chainstays and steep ha... but [email protected]! that is one TALL bb height, especially when considering it's with a super short a2c 65mm fork!!! It's almost like 2.4cm or so taller than mine...
> I like it though, but did you consider the chromo smith? 12.8kg is superlight though, so alu has its benefits. It's not too often a bike on these forums stirs me up, but I dig this one. I'm assuming you are from somewhere in Europe, just from the moto lever. nice.


The bb height is a little high I suppose, although my favourite 24" specific frames are around the 310mm range (USB & Tonic). I'm not that fussy though, and all the other numbers looked good so I went with this frame. Also, the axel to crown height on the fork is a little over 460mm, so not really super short compared to 80mm Gold Label at 455mm. I would have prefered something cromo and I really wanted a Molly or Fall Guy but the price and availability in Australia made that difficult. I'm pretty light on my bikes so hopefully the aluminium lasts for a while. It's no coincidence that all the parts are a straight swap onto one of the afore mentioned cromo frames.



Evil4bc said:


> Hows the fork working for you ??


Awesome, it's got a few battle scars now but still going strong. I've had a few "oh $h!t.. this is going to hurt" moments but it's great at soaking up the really big hits that usually have me eating concrete. Cheap insurance for sure.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Never mind, my images screwed up. I'll have to fix that . . .


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

S&M Stricker


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Brooklyn Machine Works Park, 26/24


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Vlad said:


> Brooklyn Machine Works Park, 26/24


That thing is raked out to all hell. Reduce that Sherman or go dual 24/26.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

That bike is fun as is. It doesn't really ride like a BMX bike--I have the BMX bike for that. In looking at this forum, I see a lot of people that want their bikes to be nice and nimble. Why not buy the right bike for the job, a BMX bike?


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

*My DOC*


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

this pic was taken with a cell phone in the middle of one of my favorite trails, so the quality sucks.










Specialized P.2


----------



## bitterrider (Sep 21, 2006)

06 gf bitter, made in taiwan!


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

*My Molly, still going strong!*

Actually I'm proud to say that this is the first Molly to be ridden taht didn't belong to the company owners. Lee and I put her together the day after they picked up the frames from the first run and I have honestly loved every day on this bike. Thinking about throwing some paint on her just to change things up.


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

Now that is a pretty bike...


----------



## yules (Jul 7, 2006)

*Chase 4 SS*

Here it is...









I've put a BB7 in front, Fox Vanilla 100mm fork.
Love the finish, the grinded gussets are top notch. The bike is a hoot to ride, will take it to the DJ park as soon as I feel more confident.

Future upgrades - 
Rims (The black eyes won't last that long)
If the breaks won't be strong enough after break in, maybe replace the brakes to hydros.


----------



## Crotaline (Apr 12, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> Okay, for the 400th post, it had to be something special :thumbsup:
> 
> check it out, my F****** sweet park bike ! I can air out like 20 feet with this bad boy
> 
> ...


wrong forum... that should be in the 29'er section. >laughs...<


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

namaSSte said:


> Actually I'm proud to say that this is the first Molly to be ridden taht didn't belong to the company owners. Lee and I put her together the day after they picked up the frames from the first run and I have honestly loved every day on this bike. Thinking about throwing some paint on her just to change things up.


Quite a sexy bike you have there.


----------



## rob43ball (Oct 4, 2006)

Smiffman said:


> My haggard, ghetto ride! Probably the least pretty bike on this thread but i love it and it's lasted longer than any of my other bikes!


Looks doesn't matter as long as it is maximized as you've shown on your post. nice one man!

here's mine ..KHS DJ 300 paired with Marz DJ3. pix on my avatar.. hehe


----------



## rob43ball (Oct 4, 2006)

mine is a KHS 300 paired with a marz DJ3...


----------



## GetDirty (Jul 12, 2006)

Specialized p.2

The pic sucks, but here are the specs:
26"/24", Sun Single Track, Primo Super Tenderizers, Pinner Pro front, Stout rear, Kona saddle, Roox torque bar, Race face grips, Sigma computer.


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

My DK Dayton BMX'er...

* Frame: DK Dayton 
* Forks: DK Chromoly
* Headset: FSA Integrated
* Stem: DK Trail
* Bars: Fit Flow Series
* Grips: ODI Rogue Lock On
* Bar Ends: Stolen Bikes
* Gyro: SST ORYG
* Brakes: Tektro U Brake
* Lever: Tektro FX-3
* Seat: MacNeil SL
* Seat Post: MacNeil Pivotal
* Seat Clamp: DK
* Cranks: DK Chop Stix
* Bottom Bracket: DK Spanish
* Pedals: Animal Hamilton
* Sprocket: DK Iron Cross 33T
* Chain: KMC Z-510H
* Rear Hub: DK Sealed 48h
* Rear Rim: Sun Big City 48h
* Front Hub: DK Sealed 48h 14mm
* Front Rim: Sun City Lite 48h
* Tires: Maxxis Miracle
* Pegs: DK Peg Bundy's

Next up...lighter front fork and front rim/hub, plus maybe some Eastern titanium cranks ;-)


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

*My Kona Cowan...*

Frame: 2006 Kona Cowan
Fork: Manitou Gold Series 2 w/20mm thru axle (80mm travel)
Headset: FSA Pig Pro DH
Cranks: TruVativ Hussefelt (small chainring removed)
Chainring: Single E13 Components 32T
Chainguide: E13 Components 32 Special
B/B: TruVativ Giga Pipe Team DH ISIS (118mm spindle)
Pedals: Animal Hamilton
Chain: SRAM PG-991
Freewheel: SRAM PG-990 (11-34t, 9-speed)
Front Derailleur: None
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.7
Shifters: SRAM X.7 Trigger (right side only)
Handlebar: TruVativ Hussefelt OS Riser
Stem: TruVativ Hussefelt OS
Grips: ODI Oury Lock-on
Saddle: WTB Power V
Seatpost: TruVativ Hussefelt
Seat clamp: Kona QR
Brakes: Hayes HFX-9 w/ Hayes HFX-9 Levers 
Brake Rotors:	Hayes 6" front, 6" rear
Rims: Azonic Outlaw
Front hub: Azonic Outlaw disc 20mm
Rear hub: Azonic Outlaw disc 
Tires: Kenda Kinetics 26x2.35 front and rear

I'll be replacing the Truvativ stem, bars, and seatpost at some point. This bike is primarily used to ride a pump track in my backyard.


----------



## yules (Jul 7, 2006)

Cool bike... 
That's pretty pimp for a pump track...
Wouldn't you like a lighter bike for it? (Like no gears/ fr breaks etc.)


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

yules said:


> Cool bike...
> That's pretty pimp for a pump track...
> Wouldn't you like a lighter bike for it? (Like no gears/ fr breaks etc.)


I'll definitely keep the gears because I do use it for some occasional trail use. I might ditch the front brake at some point. The bike is a little heavy, but its not too bad.


----------



## jer1522 (Feb 14, 2006)

*Jack Flash slow build*

Here is my urban play bike. Started with components off an old raleigh, and have been slowly replacing things to get closer to what I want.

Here it is before I lowered the front end:









And after lowering:









10/21 ride in Providence RI (if any of you are from here, send me a message! I just started riding urban a year ago and am 24 years old. I moved here for grad school, and havent seen too many urban bikes around. I'm not the best rider, but would really like to find some people to ride with.)









Build is:
Jack Flash
Old old Z1 lowered to about 65mm
Race Face evolve cranks (1x8 setup)
Rhino-Lite XLs on xt hubs
Deore hydraulic brakes
and the rest is still a mess of various cheap-ish parts to try and pull it all together.


----------



## E3DMP (May 30, 2006)




----------



## GIANT2 (Oct 29, 2006)

my thermo 2


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

guy with the addict, nice bike! and jumps. where are they?


----------



## E3DMP (May 30, 2006)

J-dogg thanks for the compliment.... I sent you a PM 
PM me back if you need more info...


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

*26 biaches*

26" Biaches


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> 26" Biaches


in my opinion it looks way better with the 24's........and when the hell are you goin to get a real site


----------



## Watson605 (Sep 30, 2006)

That Evil DOC is basically my dream rig.


----------



## madmike1 (Nov 10, 2006)

Im new here, Just thought id start my first post by posting my pride any joy, Its a 2006 Scott YZ0 Limited Timo Pritzel's Signiture bike, and signd  here she is. Plz rate it


----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

madmike...sick bike man, i run a scott voltge as well, its one of the lower models with some upgrades. You have the first scott ive seen on here besides mine, I dig it.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> 26" Biaches


BRAD THIS BIKE IS SUCH A C*CKTEASE!!! :madman:


----------



## zaefod (Apr 8, 2005)

Dooooooooooope.


----------



## Watson605 (Sep 30, 2006)

madmike1 said:


> Im new here, Just thought id start my first post by posting my pride any joy, Its a 2006 Scott YZ0 Limited Timo Pritzel's Signiture bike, and signd  here she is. Plz rate it


Hows she ride, my buddy was thinkin about pickin one up
btw, rating is for pinkbike :thumbsup:


----------



## madmike1 (Nov 10, 2006)

Watson605 said:


> Hows she ride, my buddy was thinkin about pickin one up
> btw, rating is for pinkbike :thumbsup:


shes awsom mate, make sure you get the small, large is a bit big for me for park im 5 11" are you getting the 07 or 06?, Buy it then post it on her!


----------



## Danish (Nov 12, 2006)

*Iraq*















Operation Iraqi Freeride


----------



## zaefod (Apr 8, 2005)

Yeah, I suppose no one says anything to you about riding yer favorite spots with an M4 on yer back!


----------



## theg1ant (Oct 21, 2005)

Well its been a while since i posted my bike last so here is it since upgrades

Gold label 2 80mm
Removed front brake (might put it on again)









*PS* i know the chain is slack in the pic. And the front rotor came off right after the pic too


----------



## dhallilama (Oct 10, 2006)

*my hooptie:*










*frame:* '05 Haro Zero
*fork:*'02 Marzocchi MXR, x-firm springs, 10w oil
 *front wheel* rim:Sun Single Track, 32hhub:REAL disc hub. best damn $12 hub ever.spokes:Primo 14g stainless, 3 cross non-interlaced, red alloy Wheelsmith nipples
 *rear wheel* rim:Sun Single Track, 32hhub:DMR Revolver single speedspokes:Primo 14g stainless, 3 cross interlaced, red alloy Wheelsmith nipples
 *tires:* Kenda K-rad, 2.3" f/r
 *brakes:*Avid BB5, 160mm*brake lever:*"G-brand". think the "G" stands for Ghetto.*brake cable:*Odyssey linear
 *stem:*Azonic Aggro 50mm*headset:*FSA Pig*bar:*Bontrager Crowbar, 1" rise*grips:*Animal Edwin
 *pedals:*Odyssey Cielencki, aluminum, unsealed*cranks:*Bontrager RaceLite SingleSpeed, 170mm*bottom bracket:*Truvativ ISIS Overdrive... the only one that'll fit the huge bb shell*chainring:*32t piece of crap*chain:*ACS*sprocket/freewheel:*ACS Claws 16t... might go to 15t
 *seat:*Odyssey Senior Kevlar. makes my ass hurt when i use it, but at least its out of the way.*seat post:*Kalloy. could beat a baby seal with it, it's so damn heavy.

built it over the past 6 weeks or so... total cost of just over $600. most all the parts were new from speedgoat, danscomp and universal cycles (lots of price-matching). the frame came from a bike shop, on clearance. the forks and cranks were the only things bought used, from eBay. a few new parts from eBay, too. tried to spec it as close to what i wanted, as possible... while keeping it cheap (i have 2 kids and a wife who's a grad student... "cheap" is important  ).
i'll see how it goes... got the frame 'cause it was so cheap... but i generally like 4130. rode a transition trail-or-park, the geometry felt nearly perfect. might have to get one, eventually.

until about 2 months ago, i hadn't been on a bike much in a good 5 years. one day decided to fix my '92 mongoose rockadile, and promply broke it real good (snapped a crank). cracked the frame on another bike i had, the week later, going off the same 3 foot drop.
decided i needed something that suited me better... this was the result. lost a lot of skills, but suppose it'll come back. any case, i'm having fun...

used to be really into BMX, lots of street, downhill mtb. still have an '84 Redline that i'll eventually get around to restoring... also have a fixed gear track bike, a '78 Fuji, that i recently built.


----------



## rblove65 (Feb 22, 2006)

Sexual Chocolate


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Nicest Molly ever, save for maybe Mr Tiles'!


----------



## rblove65 (Feb 22, 2006)

My Molly disappeared.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Slowly step away from the crack pipe.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

rblove65 said:


> My Molly disappeared.


MAN! rblove65, you just keep building up sick street bikes by the dozens huh??? holy smokes....

I saw the pics of this under the new batch on the USB site, didn't know it was yours. Also, saw one of your ebay auctions or classified (I forgot) awhile ago, where you comment on how you are too old to keep riding these bikes so you must sell, but you just keep on building, eh? hate to sound like a stalker I guess, but when somebody continuously builds bikes with no end of budget in site, I notice, and I must say, good taste tends to catch my eye everytime. :thumbsup: 
very nice bike my friend.


----------



## rblove65 (Feb 22, 2006)

I cannot seem to get away from these bikes. This one will be sticking around (I promise). It's dialed in pretty nicely. Just working on the fork compression and height. The bike rides really good.


----------



## chris27 (Apr 24, 2006)

posted before but had a few small upgrades since then and that pic is a bit better


----------



## PALMEJ1 (Nov 24, 2005)

I own my dream bike-
MOB frame
2006 PIKE 426
24" Arrow wheels
Answer pro taper bars
Juicy 5
SDG seat/post combo
29.5lbs


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

PALMEJ1 said:


> I own my dream bike-
> MOB frame
> 2006 PIKE 426
> 24" Arrow wheels
> ...


get ready for a few people here to attempt to annihalate you with ridicule... 
but I'm seriously curious, how does it ride with 24"s??? a lot of pedal scrappage? are you running 175mm cranks? I run a low bb as well with 24's, not quite as low as a mob on duecequads (a pike isn't super low, so it could be worse), but I dig it actually. very stable! I get pedal scrapage, but once you adjust, it is hardly a prob... 29.5 is nice, especially with a fat wheelset and tires you have!
actually, what is your measurement from level ground up to the center of the bottom bracket? around 11.2-25.. ?


----------



## PALMEJ1 (Nov 24, 2005)

The cranks are 170mm. Of course the pedals scrape but not enough to bother me. I has 26" on to begin with and I felt cramped so I swapped for 24's and have enjoyed it ever since. The arrow wheels are not the DHX, they are the FRX @ 540g per hoop. I do not know the exact bb hight, I will have to measure when I get home from work.


----------



## Seanbike (Mar 23, 2004)

Frame- '04 Specialized P3, size - Long 
Fork- '05 Marz DJ1
Headset-Dia-Comp Mallet
Stem-Thomson 50mm
Bar-Bontrager Crow Bar 1"rise
Grips-Oury bmx, purple=free grips
Brake lever-Altek Sharktooth 
Cable-long ass cable for those barspins I'll never do
Brake-Avid BB7 6" rotor
Crank-Raceface Turbine 5 bolt 32t ring
Bash-E13 supercharger
BB-hunk o'junk that came with frame
Pedals-Sun Zuzu's pedals
Seatpost-cheap p.o.s.
Seat-circa 1996 Selle Italia Homegrown oem saddle
Chain-Sram 8spd
Ghetto SS conversion 16t removed from disected 7spd cassette with green cassette spacers 
Wheelset-Sun S.O.S. laced to a DT Swiss 240 Rr and Scott 20MM Ft
Tires-Maxxis 26x2.4 Hollyrollers

I've put a ft brake on since the pics, bb7 with another rear Altek lever flipped upside down(the results of a so-so warrenty experience 5 years ago,broke a ft lever got a rear as replacement). I also took about 1/2" off each side of the bars.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I was looking at it and thinking... Huh... a pair of SOS rims to a DT rear and a Scott front... Didn't I just sell a set of those? Then I realized that it was you! Nice looking build. Go ride. It's getting cold.


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

Hello, I'm new here. Here's my bike:



















Whatchthink?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

cholo said:


> Hello, I'm new here. Here's my bike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very smooth, got the low-key darth vader thing goin' on that I dig... not ridiculous stickers or racer boy look...
have fun.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

ok since i finely got a frame i like i'll post a pic









i know shes not the prettiest but i love her just can wait to get some 26s or at least a proper set of 24s.
by the way its a 2005 Planet X Hammerhead(i think bought frame off friend)


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Still riding the Addict. Just took it out in the snow this morning. A few little changes.

x9 super short
Saint cranks
Trailpimps to Hadleys
Tubeless Holy Rollers


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Still riding the Addict. Just took it out in the snow this morning. A few little changes.
> 
> x9 super short
> Saint cranks
> ...


oh yes, very nicely done my friend.

I have been looking at the SS X.9 for my FS build for some time now, but a little skeptical it can take up enough slack on an 11-34 combined with the little bit of chain-growth on my frame... probably could work it out but don't want to snap off a hanger just to see... in your pics, it's hard to tell, but does look shorter than my old XT short... that thing is a beauty though, isn't the SS cage carbon weave? was looking at a right-side-only shifter as well, nice stuff sram pumped out with this season.

edit: oh yeah, just had to ask... don't you ever dent, or feel you are coming close to denting your rims when running the tubeless? I've never run it, but seems that since stan the man says only a max of something like 35-40psi with the solution, you wouldn't be able to get up to a high enough psi for street?? although, it's with tubes, I'm running almost double that in the rear, and a bit less in the front...


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> oh yes, very nicely done my friend.
> 
> I have been looking at the SS X.9 for my FS build for some time now, but a little skeptical it can take up enough slack on an 11-34 combined with the little bit of chain-growth on my frame... probably could work it out but don't want to snap off a hanger just to see... in your pics, it's hard to tell, but does look shorter than my old XT short... that thing is a beauty though, isn't the SS cage carbon weave? was looking at a right-side-only shifter as well, nice stuff sram pumped out with this season.
> 
> edit: oh yeah, just had to ask... don't you ever dent, or feel you are coming close to denting your rims when running the tubeless? I've never run it, but seems that since stan the man says only a max of something like 35-40psi with the solution, you wouldn't be able to get up to a high enough psi for street?? although, it's with tubes, I'm running almost double that in the rear, and a bit less in the front...


Thanks man.

Nope, no carbon on the x.9. It's a composite. It's Dupont something. Great stuff. Very very strong. It does get a little brittle in the cold though. I've worked with it before.

I'm currently running it with a 11-34t cassette. I'd think that it would be okay if there isn't significant chain growth. Or maybe try an 11-32 cassette?

I burped occasionally at first, but it seems to not do that anymore. Stans recommends 40max, but I've run them at 65 before. Never dented the rims. I would prefer to run them at higher pressures. I used to put 80 to 90 in my tubes. My only concern is messing up 180s or 360s on concrete. The bike is mostly going to be a 4x/slalom and DJ rig, but I wanted it to be able to take some urban abuse.


----------



## bumcobra (Feb 14, 2006)

DAvo said:


> yes, i am a Nicolai brand whore


hey where did u get that frame?

im really interested in nicolai where can i buy there products


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

crleland said:


> Just finished it last night
> 
> Steelhead Pro XL
> Marzocchi D-Street
> ...


Wow nice job man! I liked mine when I had it. The steelhead is a great gateway bike, lol.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

well it aint no hardcore DJer but i love it and it is working great
got it about a month or so ago


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Sex.


----------



## ufdff15 (Apr 15, 2004)

Here is my new park bike just finished it up Wednesday night
















Sinister DNA-short
Nemesis Project tuned Marzocchi Z1 Sport-65mm
Atomlab DHR wheels (20/12 w/ NYC freeride adapter)
Kenda K-rad( 2.2 holy rollers or 2.1 Arrow Launch soon)
SIC Classic stem 
Race Face bars 1" rise 23" wide
Macneil Capital pivotal(soon)
Profile 165 cranks w/Ti spindle 
Fly Bikes Euro-Spanish conversion
Demolition Team pedals
28-12 now, 30-14 next week
Avid BB7 rear disc


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> Sex.


Yes indeed.


----------



## kroonspeed (Nov 13, 2006)

psyber_0ptix said:


> photobucket is being real crappy right now, its pixelating some pictures for no reason, i cant figure out why and i've reuploaded several times.
> 
> in any case:


holy crap, that's providence, I didn't know there was anyone who rides something other then a bmx bike.

I live right around the corner and find myself down by the river almost every night.


----------



## psyber_0ptix (May 18, 2006)

awesome 

i just built up a replacement jackflash (this blue one pictured died) 



....but i see all the bmxers out all the time. But never had the courage to say hey. that 
and i'm not anywhere near their level of riding. but very occationally there is a group of 4 risd students who ride, another guy from jwu and jackson who works at 'the hub'

when/where do you ride usually?


----------



## kroonspeed (Nov 13, 2006)

Usually, i'm down around either side of the river, maybe near rodger williams park.
Usually i ride somewhere between 5-10pm.

I ride an orange and blue bontrager, i'm not that good but trying to get better.

I'm a JWU'er, btw.


----------



## skinnyhippy (Jun 29, 2004)

*mine....*

built up during the rain & snow storms w/ parts robbed from everywhere. hasn't stopped storming so she's not seen beyond my cul-de-sac. tragic.

But the weatherman says that skinnyhippy can take his new ride out this weekend so that's very pleasing.

Fairly unique Scratch, it was originally built up as a dedicated urban/dj ss bike and weighed 0.5 lbs. less than now (42.5). I've never really been an even okay urban guy, and I always end up hurt....but love dj & freeride so I swiped **** off my old Bullit and from some guys at the LBS and voila!...Steel freeride hardtail.


----------



## BottomFeeder (Apr 3, 2005)

*My Spooky Metalhead*

Here's mine. No cables/housing on it, as i was in the middle of putting fresh new ones on. Just built my hadley bolt on hub and mavic ex721 CD rim. I really like this thing, cheaper than king, and has the same quick engagement. Also don't need a super expensive toolset that i had to buy for my other king hubs to work on it.

*CLICK THE PICTURES, they get bigger*


----------



## psyber_0ptix (May 18, 2006)

kroonspeed said:


> Usually, i'm down around either side of the river, maybe near rodger williams park.
> Usually i ride somewhere between 5-10pm.
> 
> I ride an orange and blue bontrager, i'm not that good but trying to get better.
> ...


nice, i just finished up my round at JWU (in cad program) i'm planning on attending URI come jan. But maybe i'll see you round. i have a black jack flash now 

bikernobuyuki = my AIM name if you are ever on.


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

Just got back from a fun herb 'n' assault ride :ihih: and thought I would post a pic of my shred vehicle of choice. Also, one of my awesome dog guarding said vehicle.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice ride. Bears colors! Haha, spent all day watching the Bears game at work today.

Are those the Hamilton pedals? How do you like them? Good grip? Do they have a slight concave shape to them?


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

The Hamilton pedals are the hotness. They already have a bit of concave to them, and they also come with different length pins (easily replaceable with an included allen wrench). I put the longer pins only on the ends of the pedals to give them even more of a concave feel...works perfect for my bigass size 14 sasquatch feet). The grip out of the box is good, with the shin perforator pins, it is REALLY good.

Parts to be added soon-Shadow Penumbra Byron Anderson crow seat (i think it will look badass, my buddies are giving me sh!t) and possibly some orange Dangerboy mechanical levers/stem. I'm also fiercely (although internally) debating painting the spokes orange.


----------



## TheProphet (May 31, 2005)

P.1

Upgrades since this photo:

Maxxis Holy Rollers
Green CK Headset
Hadley SS Rear laced to Sun Singletrack Urban Camo
DMR Revolver 20 mm laced to a Sun Singletrack Urban Camo

Thinking about upgrading to:
Shimano Saint Crankset
Specialized Lo Mag Pedals


----------



## BottomFeeder (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice P1, that's such a cool color. Nice clean bike.


----------



## dakilla (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

dakilla said:


>


Personally, I'm not a fan of the RS stickers all over the crown, but other than that, you've got yourself one AMAZING looking (and riding, I'm sure) bike.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Sexy bike Dakilla.


----------



## Bats (Dec 10, 2006)

My shiny new stp.


----------



## theoxymoron (Jul 23, 2006)

very nice brodie bruzza dk iron cross pedals hfx 9 brakes with 8" rotors hopefully getting 24" rims with hookworms soon


----------



## Phillip McKrack (Sep 5, 2006)

my latest rig


----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

*my bike*

I'll play too, here's my Scott Voltage. I bought it with the intent of simple trail riding and judt to ride around town on but a few of my friends got me into the urban/dj style. It does alright, one day Ill upgrade but until then this is what i roll with.

Eventually Ill add on a pike and some outlaws and it will be about set. Until then I 'll ride her until she breaks. Peace.


----------



## minus9 (Oct 7, 2005)

My new street and trials build-up.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

minus9 said:


> My new street and trials build-up.


im digging that planet x dude, thoes bikes rock,

ps- 500th post


----------



## 56Bulldogs (May 1, 2006)

My bike, I haven't posted it in a while and it's had a few changes.


----------



## TheProphet (May 31, 2005)

Heres my P.1 with its current upgrades. The flash makes the bike look white but its the sand color.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Why do you have a chain tensioner? The bike has horizontal dropouts...


----------



## TheProphet (May 31, 2005)

I know. Im going to run it until it breaks. I dont have real long horizontals. And I can get a nice short wheelbase with the wheel up in the dropouts.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

*shrug* Whatever works. Is it spring loaded? I really don't see any benefit to running a SS with a spring loaded tensioner.

Anyways, drop some weight without the tensioner. Half link chain will let you adjust the wheel position by 1/4" increments.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

The P.2 is nice, Pike and hadleys, you put some dough onto that frame.


----------



## TheProphet (May 31, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> The P.2 is nice, Pike and hadleys, you put some dough onto that frame.


Thanks. Actually its a P.1. Between the Pike 454, Hadley SS, Chris King Headset, Juicy 5's, and Saint Cranks, yea I've put some money into this frame.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

It looks awesome.


----------



## TheProphet (May 31, 2005)

Thank you. Heres a better picture in the sunlight.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Looks nicer that way. I like the green king headset.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i just bought a brand new eastern traildigger today, the thing is awesome. 25-9 gearing, hollow axles, good looks and other bomber parts.
i rode it at the park today and it felt so smooth compared to a 26 in, suspended and gear mtb. just so simple

i cant upload my pics of it but you can check it here, http://www.easternbikes.com/

(i got the oarngish one)


----------



## cowdung69 (Oct 16, 2006)

me on my crappy mongoose crmo


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

cowdung69 said:


> me on my crappy mongoose crmo


Nice riding. I wish I was that good at your age, oh well, I can still improve, I'm only 18. Save up dude, you'll end up with a nice bike sooner than you know. Mow some lawns or something.


----------



## Phillip McKrack (Sep 5, 2006)

Well I got her put together but not all the bling has arrived yet as well as my means to run a front peg. Gold DangerBoy mechanical levers, gold nipples, gold headset, and bar ends will top it off.


















































Specs:
-BMW Park Bike
-Funn Stiffy Rigid Fork
-Alex DM 24in rear wheel
-Halo Tornado 24in front wheel
-FSA Nasty Boy 3 pc crankset with Eastern BB
-Profile Imperial 25t sprocket(gold) 10t rear cog
-KMC SS chain (gold)
-Profile Slim Jim Seat Clamp(gold)
-Thompson Seat post
-Shadow Conspiracy Crow Seat(black/white)
-Shadow Con. grips
-Shadow Con. bar ends
-Deity Handlebars (black)
-DangerBoy Stem
-Avid BB7 brakes
-FSA pig HS

Those are the parts that are on the bike as of now, when my new stuff comes in I will post up some new pics.


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

your bike makes me hard :thumbsup:


----------



## zrider (Jan 4, 2007)

2006 specialized hardrock sport with 22"top tube
marzocchi lowest model fork 100mm travel
soon to have tank headset
mobius stem specialized riser bar
shimano deore hubs 
azonic fusion pedals

i traded my gary fisher joshuaz for it after reading about the joshua frames breaking i love specialized bikes i had an old one of these and loved it


----------



## revmonkey (Jun 5, 2005)

next upgrades: 
- Hayes HFX-9's
- Cranks (Truvativ Ruktion or Hussefelts)
- Chainguide (Truvativ Boxguide)
- Wheels (Rhynolite XL's laced to Deore Disc)










































and my skid lid


----------



## Dangerous Crew (Sep 18, 2006)

The cash Cow. It needs to be ridden more!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Dangerous Crew said:


> The cash Cow. It needs to be ridden more!


what wheelset is that?


----------



## Dangerous Crew (Sep 18, 2006)

Kore speed rim. I picked them up from Cambria for about 250 for the set. The are phat, realy wide. I have ridden about four or five times now and the rims are still kinda round, I guess thats good? Rear axle is bent.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Dangerous Crew said:


> Kore speed rim. I picked them up from Cambria for about 250 for the set. The are phat, realy wide. I have ridden about four or five times now and the rims are still kinda round, I guess thats good? Rear axle is bent.


Already?


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

with all the P. series bikes on this page, I thought I'd add mine. heres a much more recient pic. this is with my new front wheel. also different tires.


----------



## duck_rider (Nov 12, 2005)

**

hm... here is my ... the one in *pink* .. sorry I know the picture isn't clear and big. . .


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nicolai? Nice bike!


----------



## Rip (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Phillip McKrack (Sep 5, 2006)

tha nicolai is f'n sick


----------



## chickenchewey (Dec 1, 2006)

I'll add mine.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

100% love


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

*Urban German - NS Suburban*

*Spec:*
Frame: '06 NS Suburban in pearlesent white
Fork: '07 24 Bicycles SanKuKai black rigids
Bars: NS Lil-Sista in black (nice & wide)
Stem: NS Moto Pro in pearl white 
Front Hub: NS Roller QR
Rear Hub: NS Coaster SS
Rims: Mavic EX721, hand built with Sapim SS spokes
Tyres: Maxxis Holy Roller 60a 2.4" 
Brakes: (temporary) Hayes HFX9 rear, looking at Saint/XT combo Fr & Rr
Crankset: '06 Shimano XT hollowtech II, BBB CNC machined 32t sprocket
Pedals: '06 NS Legeater sealed catridge pedals
Freewheel: ACS
Chain: KMC Cool Chain
Seat: WTB Laser-V Titanium (light as!)
Seat Post: Avenir Racepost w micro-adjust (cut)
*Weight: ~11.5kg (~25lbs)*

Full thread with more pics etc: https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=2648486




























Cheers,


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

*One more for the list...*


























Frame: Simple Bicycle Company - custom geo - 22.5" TT (23 effective), 15.5" chain stay, 13" BB, 9.75" BB to TT/ST intersection, 70 HT angle, Spanish BB, integrated headset, integrated seat clamp

Frame Weight: 5 lbs 5 oz with the BB bearings and spacer installed
Total Bike Weight: 28.4 lbs

Forks: Manitou Gold Label Series 2
Cranks: Odyssey Wombolts
Hubs: Atomlab Aircorp SS
Rims: Mavic 721s
Tires: DMR Motos
Bars: SIC Chase 3"
Stem: SIC Classic
Seat/Seat Post: MacNeil
Pedals: Drive Pro Sealed
Brakes: Hayes
Chainwheel: FBM Wurlitzer
Chain: Shadow Interlock 2
Grips: Demolition Missile


----------



## goosy (Oct 25, 2006)

My 2006 specialised p2


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


> [Frame Weight: 5 lbs 5 oz with the BB bearings and spacer installed
> Total Bike Weight: 28.4 lbs


came out light eh? im hoping my build will be close to 28,, maybe a cun7 hair under if im lucky


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

fiddy_ryder said:


> came out light eh? im hoping my build will be close to 28,, maybe a cun7 hair under if im lucky


Yeah, I was suprised how light mine ended up. I'm sure I could get it under 28 if I just cut the seat post and got a different chain. But, I'm not too worried about it... it's hella light as is. Got your frame yet?


----------



## KennyO (Apr 21, 2004)

*It's an experiment...*

Here is my little project. Notice the split twin top tubes, inspired by Evil's Imperial, Nicolai, etc. It's Cro-mo, weighs in at 5lb 3 oz, but I think I'm going to weld a couple of gussets on, so that will raise the weight a little more. I've been doing a bit of trials and urban on it, since the trails are buried in snow right now. Whatever it takes to get through winter.


----------



## revmonkey (Jun 5, 2005)

^^ that is sweet.

anyways, here's mine updated.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

KennyO said:


> Here is my little project. Notice the split twin top tubes, inspired by Evil's Imperial, Nicolai, etc. It's Cro-mo, weighs in at 5lb 3 oz, but I think I'm going to weld a couple of gussets on, so that will raise the weight a little more. I've been doing a bit of trials and urban on it, since the trails are buried in snow right now. Whatever it takes to get through winter.


Props on connecting your own stuff! excellent! :thumbsup:

but the split twin top-tubes have been around a lot longer than evil and nicolai have even been companies.  look to some now vintage bmx... 
And, especially since you're runnin' 8'er on the back, I'd throw a little gusset between that dropout/disc mount plate & seatstay weld and connect to the chainstay... keep it from stressin' that long seatstay/downtube on the little weld. and dayum 5.3lb is LIGHT for that much metal! those tires are mondo gargantuan on there too! :eekster: but if you're ridin' in snow, props to you my friend. keep us updated on the progression!


----------



## cully (Jan 4, 2006)

so what the hell I'll put something up here
















05 blackmarket mob 21.5 tt custom v-brake mounts
05 pike with replaced lowers
rear wheel eastern26 hub/atomlab gi dirt- tioga fs100 tire
front wheel dimension hub/salsa rim - holly roller
profile cranks
anchor freeride 30t ring
showen with blackmarket stem (has anchor freeride stem now)
showen with demolition pedals (has animal hamaliton's now)


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

*2007 specialized p.1*

here is my 2007 p.1 . i just got it today and i'm reallly excited! all stock as of now, but later, i might get new pedals


----------



## zrider (Jan 4, 2007)

06 specialized hardrock

marzocchi drop off forks

truvativ hussefelt crank

front wheel alex xt16 with sealed hope hub

rear wheel alex specialized

fsa maximus handlebar 31.8

bulletproof sealed pedals

front brake avid bb5


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

damn theres a lot of P. series bikes on this page!


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

Just got mine today after over a month of waiting! 07 Giant STP mostly stock accept the Race Face Diablous bars and stem. And my STP came stock w/ Holzfeller cranks and BB instead of the Hussefelt's it was listed with. One less upgrade to do!


----------



## goosy (Oct 25, 2006)

i was actualy looking at the giant STP1 ....very nice bike but just liked the look of the p2 .......


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

I just like the simple, clean look of the new STP. It's a sick deal on the new ones. I got mine for $750.00.


----------



## CMEPTb (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice bike dude


----------



## CMEPTb (Feb 3, 2007)

Frame : DC COCK 05'
Fork : Marzocchi Dirt Jam Comp
Rims : 26" Sun Rims DOUBLE TRACK 36H
Hubs : [front NS Roller] [rear Da Bomb HS-R12 12mm]
Handlebar : NS Bad Mama 670mm
Cracks/BB : none/Truvativ bashring
Chain : KMC Kool Chain
Pedals : NS
Brakes : [support] Shimano non-series [rotor] 6" disc [lever] Hayes HML-1
Tyres : Maxxis Hookworm 26 x 2.5
Stem : FSA DH300, 6cm, 10° rise
Headset: VP
Seat : Velo
Seat tube : Da Bomb Dalux
Grips : Lizard Skins


































These photos are older because now my fork is different and i don't have front brakes.


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

CMEPTb said:


> Nice bike dude


If it was directed at me...... Thanks!


----------



## NOVA4X (Sep 21, 2006)

old pic of the bmx bike, I'll try to get new pics soon.
and the Yeti DJ I just finished building, more of a jumping/4x race bike than street.


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

My GF GED:
SS
Holy Rollers
HFX 9 brakes
Shimano DX pedals
Race lite set back seatpost, not on pic
Cut an inch off each end of bar


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

just finished building her up........too much snow to ride for now........


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

hydro front brake bar spin set up......


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

buckoW said:


> just finished building her up........too much snow to ride for now........


what is that Float set at? looks like you have a nice view there...


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

It's a Talas at the lowest setting, 100 or 110, I'm not sure.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

buckoW said:


> It's a Talas at the lowest setting, 100 or 110, I'm not sure.


oh ok, gotcha... looked lower, that's why I assumed it was a lowered 36Float...


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

heres mine.

















new pedals soon.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm digggin it dude, how much does it weigh?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

it weighs about 27 or 28. i used a crapy scale and the crapy stand on the scale holding the bike method.


----------



## hofferfish (Feb 5, 2006)

buckoW said:


> just finished building her up........too much snow to ride for now........


i cant figure out if i like the bike or the view more nice build:thumbsup:


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

Here is my updated DOC.
First year run frame
24" synchros 32 rim laced to DMR revolver hub
24" Bombshell 36 rim laced to 10mm SS novatech hub
28x12 gearing
BLKMKRT chainwheel
45mm 2004 Marzocchi DJ1
Shimano Deore hydro brake
Deity cranks
Deity seat post clamp
Deity bar end caps
Deity first year run seat
Deity first year run (small clamp) stem and bars
thompson seatpost
DK iron cross pedals
Kenda Kiniption tires
ODI BMX ruffian grips
Shadow halflink chain

I love this bike! I have had it for almost 3 seasons and it has survived everything!


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

Just added some Deity bars and new lock on grips.


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

My bike, lowered Marzocchi Dirt Jumper /// (done by me because im so unbelievably smart), SS, Holy Rollers, Avid brakes, Sun Ditch witch front wheel, um the other spec is kinda not so well known.

Sweet to ride, pretty light and very strong.


----------



## basikbiker (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

basikbiker said:


>


danny kass shreds the dirt?


----------



## basikbiker (Sep 24, 2005)

hell yeah he does


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

*The dragon bike*

This is a project I've been working on little by little for over a year. I've never owned a dirt jump bike before, never ridden one either. But I wanted to try something new, so I decided to build one. I started with a used Azonic Evolution frame, spent a long time stripping the decals and snading the frame down, then painted it gloss black and added my own reflective decals. I finally finished this bike a couple of weeks ago... now I'm trying to learn how to bunny hop 

- Jen.

Frame : Azonic Evolution
Fork : Kona Jump Fork
Rims : 26" Sun Rhyno Lite
Hubs : Shimano XT
Handlebar : Answer Pro Taper
Cranks : FSA V-Drive Extreme w/ Salsa 34T chainring
Chain : Sram 8-speed
Pedals : MSHBKS
Brakes : Avid Single Digit 7 w/ Speed Dial 7 levers
Tyres : Kenda K-rad 2.3
Stem : 50mm no-name
Headset: FSA Pig
Seat : SDG I-beam
Seat tube : SDG I-beam
Grips : Yeti


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

basikbiker said:


>


What frame is that?


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

mahgnillig said:


> This is a project I've been working on little by little for over a year. I've never owned a dirt jump bike before, never ridden one either. But I wanted to try something new, so I decided to build one. I started with a used Azonic Evolution frame, spent a long time stripping the decals and snading the frame down, then painted it gloss black and added my own reflective decals. I finally finished this bike a couple of weeks ago... now I'm trying to learn how to bunny hop
> 
> - Jen.
> 
> ...


thats an , "interesting" looking bike. how much did it cost you?


----------



## revmonkey (Jun 5, 2005)

Vinny A said:


> What frame is that?


looks a hell of a lot like a p. cromo.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

ontario_bike said:


> thats an , "interesting" looking bike. how much did it cost you?


I'm not sure really... some of the parts were used, some came off other bikes. Probably under $500. The real cost was the time


----------



## 97 ATX 2.0L (Jun 29, 2006)

revmonkey said:


> looks a hell of a lot like a p. cromo.


Its definately a 2005 P1 chromo, looks great. Heres mine:










https://www.supermotors.net/getfile/479177/original/img_0949.jpg


----------



## AmPb100 (Jul 13, 2006)

enjoy your new bike!

just please check your chain tension!!!


----------



## joshie (Apr 3, 2006)

pdc racing kingpin.

what do u guys think? i think she looks sweet! =)


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

Here's mine. Whatcha think?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

cholo said:


> Here's mine. Whatcha think?


Looks HOT!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

cholo said:


> Here's mine. Whatcha think?


low-key is high profile... it's got that thing that make's 'em wanna shout, got somethin' that tells ya' what it's awlll' about... it's got what? it's got soouuul, and it's super bad... gotta jump back and let it allll out!

alright a little exageration, just too much james brown floatin' through this room right now.


----------



## brian_404 (Jan 28, 2007)

AWESOME, AWESOME, AWESOME... i received my dj/sk8 park frame today... i know it's just the frame for now, but it's a start of a beautiful relationship... i'm SO STOKED!!! , i can't wait to build my dj/sk8 park bike up now... my wife is going to be pissed though... LOL!!! :eekster:


----------



## Dave Moore (Apr 15, 2004)

Bone stock 07 STP SS. Just picked it up last Friday.:thumbsup:


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

Dave Moore said:


> Bone stock 07 STP SS. Just picked it up last Friday.:thumbsup:


I'm going to go hit up some Urban on mine today. I got mine Middle of last month and still haven't had much of a chance to ride it, since all the snow and Ice hit here!

My friend got the same one you have, and I got the mint green STP, and love it so far!:thumbsup:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

brian_404 said:


> AWESOME, AWESOME, AWESOME... i received my dj/sk8 park frame today... i know it's just the frame for now, but it's a start of a beautiful relationship... i'm SO STOKED!!! , i can't wait to build my dj/sk8 park bike up now... my wife is going to be pissed though... LOL!!! :eekster:


The wife's gonna be pissed? Let her. Tell her if she keeps complaining you'll ride the bike more than her.

Very cool frame btw, I'm looking forward to seeing her built up! :thumbsup:


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

Those new Rumbles are Sick!


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

Kona Cowan, will be SS, not sure on the parts list yet.

Some items I picked so far:
Avid BB5 f/r
Marz DJ3
RF EvolveDH Crank/Stem/Bar


----------



## bumcobra (Feb 14, 2006)

Prime8 said:


> Kona Cowan, will be SS, not sure on the parts list yet.
> 
> Some items I picked so far:
> Avid BB5 f/r
> ...


How much did you pay for the frame NICE my friend is looking for one ???????


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

came to just under 1500 CDN.


----------



## Tom_uk (Aug 16, 2006)

My Dmr Sidekick


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

brian_404 said:


> AWESOME, AWESOME, AWESOME... i received my dj/sk8 park frame today... i know it's just the frame for now, but it's a start of a beautiful relationship... i'm SO STOKED!!! , i can't wait to build my dj/sk8 park bike up now... my wife is going to be pissed though... LOL!!! :eekster:


Dude that is sick, it is honestly the only Mountain Cycle that doesn't look like a Walmart bike. I really like that, how much did it run you if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## brian_404 (Jan 28, 2007)

hey thanks for the comments. yes, i was a little shocked too. i bought it from (i go threw Cambria, and greenfish alot) Cambria Bicycle on ebay, with usps priority shipping insured to AK, it was $218.00 and some change... the one i got is a small S/1. it's a single speed frame. the top tube is 22ins. about the same as a reg. stp.
heres a link to just like the one i won for $189.99 plus shipping...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Mountain-Cycle-04-Rumble-BIKE-Single-Sd-Frame-SM-NEW_W0QQitemZ150095703584QQihZ005QQcategoryZ98083QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## brian_404 (Jan 28, 2007)

that Kona Cowan fs would be SICK as an s.s. didn't kona have another fs that was an s.s.? something like a kona "A"?


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

That cowan DS is SS only.. there is NO deraileur hanger! sweet


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

I think your wrong, I believe that you can run a saint derailleur b/c it bolts onto the axle. and I think you can get an adapter for it to run a derailleur. Correct me if Im wrong please.


----------



## brian_404 (Jan 28, 2007)

well... change of plan... i picked up a new 2007 specialized p1 chro-moly complete kit... so, to help pay for this specialized bike number 3 (i have a bighit, etc...) i put the MC up on eBay. it has a new fsa bigballed bmx headset installed (by LBS) too... if i could aford it, i would keep it... but, got to keep the wife happy... :thumbsup: starting bid of only .99 cents... :yikes: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=012&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=220089881452&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

No, you can definitely run it with gears.


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

you can run it geared, but it's intended for SS. Compramized actually. It'll bob like cazy in the trails. The extra weight (suspended) would mess it up too. You can't run a front deraileur.

I found a possible crack in the frame. And it's not very well aligned in the BB area. i'm pretty disapointed at this point.

pics: 





and the BB alignment.






so.. yeah... now what?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Prime8 said:


> you can run it geared, but it's intended for SS. Compramized actually. It'll bob like cazy in the trails. The extra weight (suspended) would mess it up too. You can't run a front deraileur.
> 
> I found a possible crack in the frame. And it's not very well aligned in the BB area. i'm pretty disapointed at this point.
> 
> ...


Did you buy it used? If so, tough luck, maybe Kona will hook you up with a crash replacement but never a full warranty.


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

it's brand new, never had any parts installed at all. :madman:


----------



## SmilMick (Apr 9, 2006)

Now THAT is something that you should have absolutly NO trouble sending in for a new frame. I mean, brand new, never installed parts on it, not a single way that could have been caused by you? Yea, you'll get a new one FOR SURE.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Unless he didn't buy it from a Kona dealer.

I'm thinking that realligning the BB wouldn't be a big issue. But I'm wary of those cracks. It's possible that it's just paint. But still. It's kind of weird that a brand new frame would already be cracked.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


>


I usually don't like BMXs, but I'd hit that.


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

cholo said:


> Here's mine. Whatcha think?


I dig this forsure. What cranks are those?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

ojai, you just pwned my bmx.


----------



## AzonicNick (Mar 10, 2007)

Here is my Azonic with its new wheels..



















Frame: Azonic DS1 horozontial drop-outs
Forks: Sherman Fireflys 20mm
Brakes: Deore 535s
Cranks: Truvative Urban
Wheels: 2007 321 rims on AtomLab GI hubs
Tyres: DMR Motos
Seat: Funn camo
Post: generic
Clamp: Hope gold qr
Bars: Funn
Stem: Thompson
Grips ODI Lock-ons


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

I guess that's what happens when you work at a shop and have money burning a hole in your pocket.


----------



## cdnryder (Aug 1, 2004)

there some majorly kicka$$ sleds here boys and girls. hopefully mine's up to par

'02 Norco Reynolds 853 TT
'06 Pike 426 (95 - 140)
rw: atomlab GI 26" / dmr revolver SS hub
fw: alex supra bh 
FSA afterburners
Funn/Easton cockpit
Shadow Conspiracy halflink chain
~ 27.5 lbs

super clean bike that rips skateparks like no other. action shots will follow when the 2'+ of snow melts :madman:


----------



## DeathBeforeDishonor (Jan 18, 2007)

DMR Rhythm
Custom Manitou Black Elite 
Shimano Saint Cranks
Race Face Diablous Stem / Titec Hell Bent DH Bars
Blah, Blah, Blah....
Usually with some platforms, but I threw a set of clips on to go race some BMX.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

DeathBeforeDishonor said:


> DMR Rhythm
> Custom Manitou Black Elite
> Shimano Saint Cranks
> Race Face Diablous Stem / Titec Hell Bent DH Bars
> ...


Nice bike, Death Before Dishonor is a kickass band.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

nice bike!
wikid bike park! where is that! it looks like a pro track!


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Heres my DJ oh Im loving it the feel of steel again is awesome

Tranisition _Trailor or Park_ steel frame
Argle 318 fork
Single speed
FSA comps cranks bar setm transition labelled
Atomlab Aircorp pedals


----------



## Jim Darling (Dec 5, 2006)

I have updated My STP alittle lately and thought I would show the Progress. JIM


----------



## TheProphet (May 31, 2005)

Here is my newly upgraded P.1.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

*I can finally join the club*

Here's my new Dobermann Pinscher:band:


----------



## TheProphet (May 31, 2005)

Wow. Thats a sweet color combo! I like.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

TheProphet said:


> Wow. Thats a sweet color combo! I like.


Thanks man:thumbsup:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

TheProphet said:


> Here is my newly upgraded P.1.


Why did you stick a Dj2 on there instead of the pike?


----------



## TheProphet (May 31, 2005)

The Pike was Dual Air with a hollow crown and very plush. This bike is my urban bike and I abuse it pretty good. The DJ2 can take it more and I needed something that was much firmer. And also, I decided to put my Pike on my trailbike, where it really belongs.


----------



## link712 (Mar 6, 2007)

Here's mine.. Pretty much all stock for now.... This was one of the hardest decisions to get this or a mullet, I couldnt be happier with this thing!!!:thumbsup:





































By the way... Im a Ford dealer ..hence the Ford Stickies...


----------



## NOVA4X (Sep 21, 2006)

painted the bmx bike


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You could've atleast taken the wheel off and taped some parts...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

NOVA4X said:


> painted the bmx bike


BWAAHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH!!!!

BWAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAAHAhahahahaaaa.... oh man...

please tell me you carefully lined up some stickers first, then painted over everything! did you make sure to get some drip in the bottom bracket and headset too? j/k bro, I've actually thought of doing that recently, not that extreme, more just like just around hubs/tip of forks/spoke fade... and def. not on the main bike either... more the barhopper or possibly the street bike... never seen it on susp. fork lowers before  the tire is a little too much for me though.

very "bmx"! I almost dig it to a point actually. It's not necessarily the paint itself, but the ideals that lie underneath the thick overspray... so careless it's great.


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

Here's mine now with new wheels.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

that's a pretty sweet looking bike. a little clean for my tastes...


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

nova4x nows whats up. ugly bikes is straight up HAAWT!!!


----------



## NOVA4X (Sep 21, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> You could've atleast taken the wheel off and taped some parts...


It's just going to get scratched to hell the first time I ride it again anyway. The wheels are only temp, as soon as the new Reverse freecoaster comes out new wheels are being built. BTW, I did tape off everything important to me, like the bb and headset.
*edit* This is the final product. So BMX it's not even funny


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

pavement_hurts said:


> that's a pretty sweet looking bike. a little clean for my tastes...


There's dirt still on the chain, and bottom bracket area. I like mine clean most of the time. Kind of a new look for me also, since both my other bikes are mostly all black.


----------



## ColoradoBigMountainMTB (Jul 3, 2006)

*647*

Here is my Versus 647 - 4X, DS, and DJ. I love it.  Just got my new fork, bars and stem. Lets ride! Steel soon for my DJ.


----------



## Sutherland416 (Mar 25, 2007)

this is my frist time postin i just wanted to get everyones idea on this i wanted to no if it would be a better idea to just go single spped or stick wioth the gears im thinkin single speed but i dont wat would be easyer to do either like just get a new hub or take off the cassest and buy a sprocket and spaces and take links out the chain or wat would be the best thing to do?


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

If it's for Park, Urban, or DJ SS is the way to go. I just used my normal hub w/ spacers and a chain tensioner.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Sutherland416 said:


> this is my frist time postin i just wanted to get everyones idea on this i wanted to no if it would be a better idea to just go single spped or stick wioth the gears im thinkin single speed but i dont wat would be easyer to do either like just get a new hub or take off the cassest and buy a sprocket and spaces and take links out the chain or wat would be the best thing to do?


hey threadjacker, do a search theres 50 threads about ss.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Finally, I can add my new baby!


----------



## brian_404 (Jan 28, 2007)

yeah, i changed my mind about building one. i've been working two jobs to support my MTB habit... i picked this baby up... it's an 07 p2 chro-moly. i think i'll like it much better... :thumbsup: it was going to cost me ten times more to build one...plus, i'm a big specialized fan... I can't WAIT for the snow to melt...


----------



## fmf (Jun 30, 2006)

trailadvent said:


> Heres my DJ oh Im loving it the feel of steel again is awesome
> 
> Tranisition _Trailor or Park_ steel frame
> Argle 318 fork
> ...


Nice bike! What kinda pedals are those?


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

> Nice bike! What kinda pedals are those?


Cheers its a sweet ride been riding her heaps shes in my truck all the time in case i find something to pop off or some sweet line:thumbsup:

Pedals are:
Atomlab Aircorp pedals


----------



## fmf (Jun 30, 2006)

trailadvent said:


> Cheers its a sweet ride been riding her heaps shes in my truck all the time in case i find something to pop off or some sweet line:thumbsup:
> 
> Pedals are:
> Atomlab Aircorp pedals


Thanks for the info. The pedals look slimmer than regular pedals. How do you like them?


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

yep they are thats by design, absolutely love em very comfy and grippy seem tp be perfect for the bike, I'ds go with em on the FR bike as well

check em out here *atomlab ac

:thumbsup:
*


----------



## dafi88 (Mar 30, 2007)

> yeah, i changed my mind about building one. i've been working two jobs to support my MTB habit... i picked this baby up... it's an 07 p2 chro-moly. i think i'll like it much better... it was going to cost me ten times more to build one...plus, i'm a big specialized fan... I can't WAIT for the snow to melt...
> 
> __________________
> RIDE HARD, AND KEEP IT REAL!!!
> http://www.myspace.com/brian_404


Dude I was just wondering how heavy is that P.2 Cr-Mo frame, I want to get one, too.


----------



## brian_404 (Jan 28, 2007)

compared to what? i have an 04 bighit. i weighted it a month ago. it came in at 45.5lbs... :eekster: plus i have alot of upgrades on it... so this p2 is pretty light... it's not that bad. i think it's lighter that a p1-2-3 alloy. but some people say it's heavier... you should go check one out... the s.s is only green, you have to get a geared bike to get the white one...


----------



## KONA4LYFE (Mar 26, 2007)

*mar biatch*

my much luved ****!!!


----------



## Fox787 (Jun 2, 2005)




----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Okay i updated my traildigger awhile back and finaly got pics.

Here are my hamiltons, i have half long pins/half short. very sticky.









shadow lil dirtys.









This im really proud of, premium C-clamp, it wieghs 8.4 oz and was 50 bucks.

















shadow mean lite post.









these were added while throwin down some feebles.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

aggiebiker said:


> Okay i updated my traildigger awhile back and finaly got pics.
> 
> Here are my hamiltons, i have half long pins/half short. very sticky.
> 
> ...


nice mods bro...

but DAYUM, your chain hates you with a passion!!! if you're riding on the cog/hub like that during grinds, you REALLY need a grind guard. You can get them combined with a chain tug as well, I had one on my WTP, but I forgot who it was made by... check it out, just a piece of metal that bends in at an angle under the cassette and aims the grindage at the peg instead of your cog/chain.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i only have a 9 tooth in the back so its not hiting there during grinds, the chain only gets hit when the sprocket hits stuff.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Dat's clean...


----------



## ---->SWERVE76<---- (Jun 20, 2005)

Aggie
How is that stem working out? Is it stiff at all? I was looking at getting one of those.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

*Banshee Scratch*

Well, I've been waiting till I got my bike dialed to post. So her she be.
Quick Specs:
Frame : Banshee Scratch
Fork: Gold Label
Wheels: Pimps on Atomlab front. and eastern 14mm rear.
Cranks: Wombolts
Stem/Bar: Animal w/ Atomlab GI


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Cru Jones said:


> Dat's clean...


metaphoricaly or literaly?

and the stem feels really solid.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## quickfeet18 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Addict Cycles*


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

quickfeet18 said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v333/quickfeet18/addict.jpg[\img][/QUOTE]
> 
> your image tag has the slash going in the wrong direction on the closing end, so i took the liberty of checking it out. what a sweet pimped out ride.
> 
> [img]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v333/quickfeet18/addict.jpg


----------



## quickfeet18 (Feb 13, 2007)

hey thanks man I couldn't figurte out why it wasn't showing up, I appreciate the props


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Very nice, reminds me of mine.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

quickfeet18 said:


> hey thanks man I couldn't figurte out why it wasn't showing up, I appreciate the props


I dig your ride as well, black bikes rock(mine is too).


----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

Heres my black bike with the new fork, well new since i posted last time. 

Its pretty rough on the wrists but its good fun. My bike is about 50% for commuting to school anyways so the rigid works out well.


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

Sick dude... I am building a ToP with that fork right now. Is your front Holy Roller a 2.2 or a 2.4? Looks like it barely clears. I bought some 2.4's, so I'm curious...


----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks man, its a 2.4". The picture does not show it really well, there is actually about 3/4" clearance on each side which is plenty. I like the fork though, it seems like it will hold up, i just need some new wheels to stay true now.


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

What gear ratio are you running btw?


----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

Its at 34x13 right now. Its a little steep but I havent really had a whole lotta time to ride, mostly just to school and around town. For jumping and urban riding 34x15 was about perfect for me.


----------



## mamoi (Jul 25, 2004)

Transition ToP with rockshox argyle 318, raceface bar/stem/cranks. titec seat,avid juicy five rear brake, old wheelset that was kicking around with 2.4 maxxis holy rollers,
only been out once but seems pretty sweet!


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Mamoi

Welcome to the TnP club buddy thats a sweet looking ride!

So we up for transition saturdays at the pump track, just add the big guy and where sweet more the merrier dosent need to be a T but 3 of em out there is hawt:thumbsup:


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

b4 da paint








after da paint


----------



## Bansheeboy11 (Aug 10, 2006)

Kewl, lol...What kind of paint did you use?


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

just some regular ppg laquer and some cheap clear coat


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

Finally finished the Cowan DS...

Pretty much Race/Face all over
Avid BB5 f/r
Mosh pedals
S-type rims w/Shitmano hubs (settled for cheapies, for now)
Specialized tires
05 DJ3


Going for a ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## stp0 (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## stp0 (Apr 23, 2007)

how do u download images what is the image url?


----------



## TheProphet (May 31, 2005)

Use a photohosting site like www.photobucket.com and upload your photos and then use their IMG tag and just copy/paste.


----------



## stp0 (Apr 23, 2007)

this is my 0


----------



## stp0 (Apr 23, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

A lil update, now I can stop.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> A lil update, now I can stop.


any updates? your seat bugs the hell out of me. nice bike I'm jealous. I forgot, did you go M7 front? what rim/hub combo out back? hazard lite? and?


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

A brake and no stickers on the fork are the updates.

I'm still waiting on my Macneil SL to arrive, I've already got my Stump. It's not like I use it anyways though, it's slammed. 

Yeah, M7 front with an Odyssey Hazard light rear wheel. That's the Hazard Rim on an Ody hub. 10t driver. 36 H front and rear.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Ojai got a spec list on that bike?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

dang it why isnt my bike that smooth.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

She's finished enough to be perfectly rideable, just not quite where I want her to be in terms of a couple parts.

05 Azonic Steelhead Uber-grande (Mongoose inc custom paint)
04 Sherman Firefly
Raceface DH cranks + e13 bashguard (bashie way bigger than it needs to be)
Bling Bling KMC blue chain (prolly going to swap for SC interlock V2 though)
Easton stem
FSA DH headset
Kona seatpost clamp
Unidentified hayes hydros (6 inches in back, 8 up front)
.243 racing sparkly blue seat
Animal Hamilton sealed platforms (swanky orange)
seatpost off of early 90's trek rigid MTB

sorry for poor quality of pics.

























Plans:
Smaller bashguard for more clearance. (and/or real SS drivetrain stuff)
SC chain perhaps.
Urban tire for the front, currently sitting on some beastly DH tire.

Anyway, just wanted to share with y'all, tip my hat at all the other rides posted here.
Sorry about the poor pics, no sweet photoshoot for you guys this time.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

yo snow, im diggin the 2tone w/ the blue chain. and it look like those brake mounts are removeable, am i correct?


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

yeah, I just haven't bothered yet.
treid to take her for a spin today, got halfway down the block before I hammered on it, and the chain parted ways with the rest of the drivetrain...
and I got to meet the sidewalk.
thankfully I had knee/shinguards on, or my legs would be a mess...
just a bruised hand and scuffed up hip.
chaintugs are next on the list.


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

my stp.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

atomrcrkhsbiker said:


> my stp.


hey, whaddya' know, the originator of this long stickied thread got a new ride! 

very nice, like the green. Interesting ghetto cog spacers next to the chain, haha. Was the Interlock rubbing on that Gusset kit? I don't understand why you have duct tape around your Rennen though... 

I like it though, but maybe you should look into dropping that fork some.


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> hey, whaddya' know, the originator of this long stickied thread got a new ride!
> 
> very nice, like the green. Interesting ghetto cog spacers next to the chain, haha. Was the Interlock rubbing on that Gusset kit? I don't understand why you have duct tape around your Rennen though...
> 
> I like it though, but maybe you should look into dropping that fork some.


The chain wasn't aligned properly with the gusset kit and that led to it skipping alot and I had to have an extra link it the chain so it was super loose and the tensioner was slipping too . I switched out half the kit for the random ghetto crap and now it works perfectly and the tensioner doesn't slip since its so tight.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jon_Durham (Aug 7, 2006)

heres my rig










just waiting on a new chain


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

nice bike


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

jon, i dig everthing about that bike except the color and the rim stickers.


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

not usually a pink guy. but i like wat you got! especially the cranks...niiice dude


----------



## KonaStinky05 (Dec 18, 2004)

Got her today:










Anyone have any suggestions for a fork? I'm deciding between the argyle 318 and the gold label 2. I also need a new hub and am looking at the hope pro 2...anything better for the price or anything bad about it (suggestions)?


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

My Pumptrack/park/dj beastie....

'07 Gang Green Jackal
Fox Talas RL 
Mavic 819's (hope Pro IIs...front in pic is my spare)
Kenda K Rads
Hussefelts w/ 32t Blackspire ring
Answer Protapers
Diablous Stem and post
FSA Pig DH headset
Fizik Flash seat
X9 rear derailleur/X7 shifter
Hope Mono 6-ti brake (hey it was on the bench....)

Most of the parts found there way here because they're what I had, but the fork was chosen because I needed the bike to be semi-versatile....from teh pumptrack, to minor trails to Rye Airfield. The TALAS lets me dial in what height and how stiff...not bad. I have an e13 SRS that I'm procrastinating putting on. The chain walks a bit on the granny gear out back but not bad. Considering there won't be much shifting, I'm not worried.


----------



## Jon_Durham (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm looking for a new rear wheel. Does anyone have one that is laced to an Eastern26 hub that they would like to sell? Shoot me a pm or email as I am in dire need


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

^^ try posting that in the wanted classifieds....


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

^^^^try bikesatori. Im pretty sure he's tryin to sell some stuff.


----------



## weatherbee_16 (Jul 29, 2006)

i like it but i want a P1 ive put about 200 into the bike and still putting more into it


----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

I posted it up in another thread but I figured I'd put it in here too...


----------



## mynameisalex29 (Aug 3, 2006)

my kona scrap all stock except for the single speed


----------



## revmonkey (Jun 5, 2005)

itz finally done.

Bike Check!


















before anyone says it, no i'm not going single speed.

Specs:
Frame: Specialized P.2 Cromo
Fork: Manitou Stance Flow
Headset: Aheadset Mallet
Stem: Truvativ Hussefelt
Handlebar: Titec El Norte Comp
Grips: ODI Ruffian Lock-on
Rear Brake: Hayes HFX-9
Chainguide: DMR Speed Guide
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Acera
Shift Lever: Shimano Alivio
Cassette: SRAM PG-830
Chain: SRAM PC-48
Crankset: Truvativ Hussefelt
Chainring: Truvativ 32T
Bottom Bracket: Truvativ Gigapipe
Pedals: Shimano DX
Rims: SUN Rhynolite
Hubs: Shimano Deore
Tires: Specialized Enduro Sport
Saddle: Specialized BG Sport ATB

BRRRAT!









https://www.flickr.com/photos/al_wong/


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

it was raining the other day so i unpainted my seatclamp. its about to rain all week so any suggestions on what else to unpaint would be apreciated.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Vinny A said:


> Ojai got a spec list on that bike?


A bit updated since pic, here's the new spec:

-Fly 3amigos, 21", 13,75"
-Fly cranks
-Fly Ruben pedals
-Fly Ruben grips
-Fly BB
-Drive Light fork, 3/8"
-Odyssey M7 front wheel, 36h
-Odyssey Hazard Light rear wheel, 36h, 10t driver
-KHE Street tires, 2.1"
-Specialized light tubes
-FBM Ape Hanger bars
-Odyssey Elemental V2 stem
-FSA Impact headset
-Odyssey Intac post
-Odyssey Jr. Seat
-Fly 28t sprocket
-KMC chain, generic
-No brakes again

I've got a Stump post and I'm waiting for my SL seat.

I want to build some wheels and maybe get a new frame. I'm thinking Rhyno Lite XLs/Profile Mini/Nankai and Profile shell/butted spokes/alloy nips and a Grim Reaper or a race frame or something.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Most recent setup with a (finally) good pic:


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Ojai, im already planing how im going to make my twenty better then yours.....


----------



## KonaStinky05 (Dec 18, 2004)

Here are some updated pics after the new fork and hub, and with a better camera.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

that stp would look a billion times better w/o all those reflectors. it would also look nice if you had some white bars and a white stem.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

aggiebiker said:


> Ojai, im already planing how im going to make my twenty better then yours.....


Good luck! I've got a new wheelset and maybe a frame swap planned.

I'm thinking brown or red Profile Mini hubs, ti everything, ti 9t driver, butted spokes, alloy nipples, Rhyno Lite XLs, on a rawed Grim Reaper with a Seawright 25t sprocket and KMC light chain. Also, I've got a Stump post waiting for an SL seat. I want some Lumberjack bars too.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

oh ya? well im ordering some powdercoated innertubes and drilled out tires!
but seriously your bike is going to ooz awesomness.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't know if I'll be able to sell my baby though. Maybe I'll just do wheels/sprocket/chain/bars.


----------



## bisikleta (May 9, 2007)

*new b.*

my china bike.


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

china bike?. and man...that tire fits TIGHT in the front. still prdy nice though


----------



## revmonkey (Jun 5, 2005)

bisikleta said:


> my china bike.


pretty neat


----------



## bisikleta (May 9, 2007)

thanks asianprideryder. i currently work here in beijing thats why its ma china ride! lol


----------



## jonny290 (May 8, 2007)

Built my first DJ ride - i've got a history on roads and XC, so this is new to me.
and yeah, the living room needs cleaning


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

your wheels are doomed jonny.


----------



## jonny290 (May 8, 2007)

Back's already 2mm off true after 2 weeks, deore hubs + rhyno lites are coming on Monday.
S'ok, was only 40 bucks for the set - figured I'd see how they took my 140 lbs. Learning as I go


----------



## ovadahill (May 25, 2007)

My first DJ/urban build - completed September 2006:
NS Suburban, Vanilla RLC forks, Atomlab Bars, Odyssey Elementary stem, Hope XC4 brakes with 130mm rear rotor. MTX rims. Shadow conspiracy saddle, Koolchain lite


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

ovadahill - are you british?? just wondering bec. you run your rear brake on the left side. Often times implying your either a.) british, or b.) a heavy mx racer or motorcycle rider...


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Hes an aussie 

Sick bike though, I love the chrome on it. Did you hand polish the atom lab bars?


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

wow that bike is awesome looking!


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

that chrome is sick with them clear edwins.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

ovadahill said:


> My first DJ/urban build - completed September 2006:
> NS Suburban, Vanilla RLC forks, Atomlab Bars, Odyssey Elementary stem, Hope XC4 brakes with 130mm rear rotor. MTX rims. Shadow conspiracy saddle, Koolchain lite


yeah, I saw this posted elsewhere quite a few months ago... I remember the 130mm rear rotor, I wanted that bad when I ran discs before...

Not a big fan of chrome actually, but I dig it just as something different...

that wheelbase looks SOOOOO short.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Very very nice ovadahill


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

^^^ now thats a bike i'd definitely like to see some action pics wit


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

ovadahill said:


> My first DJ/urban build - completed September 2006:


What tires are those? Looks great!


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

ovadahill- i really like that frame, looks like that bike would be easier to mess around on


----------



## ovadahill (May 25, 2007)

Vinny A said:


> Hes an aussie
> 
> Sick bike though, I love the chrome on it. Did you hand polish the atom lab bars?


The bars are Daytona stainless steel that come with a beadblasted then clearcoated finish. I just stripped the clearcoat, sanded, hand polished them, then finally I had them electropolished. The brakes are also polished. The only chrome on the bike is on the cranks.

Tires are Geax Tattoos 2.4"


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Thats my sh!t 20, soon to be replaced by my Fit Hawk

Frame: GT Bump
Fork: GT
Stem: GT
Bars: GT
Headset: Cane Creek
Cranks: GT
Sprocket: GT
Pedals: Odyssey Jim C's in fluroscent yellow (only salvageable part from my Grim Reaper)
Wheels: Alex rim something or others laced to GT hubs 
Seat, Post, and Clamp: GT
Brakes: Size 14 Elements

Mods: Cut and slammed seatpost, removed brakes, cut off cable mounts


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

what tires you runnin vinny?


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Umm... whatever ones came with the bike. The rear is pretty slick with a little bit of tread and the front is kind of knobby, the tires arent terrible so I guess thats a plus. 

I cant stand to think about my new build, I just cant friggen wait!


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

if you have any parts you dont want when you build your new bike up, shoot me a pm. i might be interested.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2007)

NS Suburban '05(black)
Da bomb 450mm(black-white)
-----------------------------
NS Pure 4130 '06 600mm(white)
NS Moto(white)
Primo Corey Martines(black)
We The People(alum.)(white)
FSA Pig DH Pro+FSA 5mm spacer(black)
-----------------------------
Hayes Mag'06+Hope(Rotor'04 160mm) 
-----------------------------
We The People Slim(white)
Spank 27.2mm
Primo Slim Clamp 28.6mm
-----------------------------
Fly Bikes 28(white)
Primo Euro BB
Titan 22mm*160mm
Primo Power Bite
KMC K710 super light gold
F.U.N.N. SVF
Dicta 14t(silver)
-----------------------------
Atomlab pimp lite 24 36
DT champion 2.0(black)
Torque 28 мм.(silver)
Ns Roller Simple 36 '07/NS Coaster SS 36 '07(black)
Maxxis welter weight 24*1.95-2.125
Kenda kiniption 24*2.3


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

hot.


----------



## madmike1 (Nov 10, 2006)

My bike, u like?rissy.  Its an 06 scott voltage yz0 ltd.














































fell free to comment and tell me what else i should do to it.


----------



## da_eddio (Sep 23, 2006)

ovadahill, did you hand polish those rims? cus they look frickin awesome and now you've put ideas in my head


----------



## Ozza (Mar 4, 2007)

Gimme another month and hopefully my bike will be on here too, the fourth NS suburban (popular rarity here in australia, probably only 20 NS riders I know of on our entire east coast)


----------



## ovadahill (May 25, 2007)

da_eddio said:


> ovadahill, did you hand polish those rims? cus they look frickin awesome and now you've put ideas in my head


Nope... I bought the polished Sun MTX rims like that.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

WTF is that? Looks like a flatland BMX bike meant for stair hucks, but for some reason I really like it.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

A grove that is a pretty cool looking bike what is it?


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Me and my pops made the frame by my request. Its a urban/dirtjumping rig.


----------



## poppy (Jan 24, 2006)

dakilla said:


>


# 1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Jon_Durham (Aug 7, 2006)

shes yummy


----------



## SuspectDevice (Apr 12, 2004)

TXneedmountain said:


> A grove that is a pretty cool looking bike what is it?


Holy ****. A new Grove Innovations bike. For all you kiddies out there, Grove built some of the very first real aggresive use mountainbikes back in the mid-80's and on until the 90's built really kickass bikes like EWR's. Rad


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Here is my new 2007 Haro Thread 1. All stock for now!

































































Thats my sweet bike. How do you guys like it!


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

Finally some, "sort of" action shots from today at Rye Airfield and some from a few weeks back at the Sinister Pumptrack...


----------



## 181 (Mar 25, 2007)

Here's my *****...I'm thinking of putting a squish fork on her though as my back isn't in the greatest of shape


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

tozovr said:


> Finally some, "sort of" action shots from today at Rye Airfield and some from a few weeks back at the Sinister Pumptrack...


Yay for action shots!

Nice bike Pantelis!

Nice bike 181. So how do you like the Transition?


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

TXneedmountain said:


> Yay for action shots!
> 
> Nice bike Pantelis!
> 
> Nice bike 181. So how do you like the Transition?


Thanks TXneedmountain. I'll get some action shots a bit later.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

181 what chain tensioners u running there cheers


----------



## 181 (Mar 25, 2007)

*TXneedmountain*: I'm loving the bike, I've only had it a week so I haven't gotten to really push her yet. Plus I'm not that comfortable on a rigind fork, but I just ordered an Argyle so I'll have a better feel for the bike once I get the new fork on her and really get some seat time in

*Trailadvent*: They are 3/8" Redline tensioners. They were only $12 for the pair at the LBS, but they are working surprisingly well. I'll plan on getting a good half-link and snugging the axle up against the droupout so I wont need them, but for now they are doing the job.


----------



## TrikeKid (Sep 1, 2006)

Mine's a little smaller than most of ya'll's.

Specs:
Frame: Volume Deathwish 20.625
Fork: Mosh Brass (brake mounts cut off)
Bars/Grips/Bar Ends: Snafu Swinger/Fly Rubens (short both sides)/Fly Nylon
Stem: Mosh Digital
Front Wheel: Sun Rhyno Lite/Premium Hub
Rear Wheel: Sun Black Box/Mosh freewheel hub
Tires F/R: Kenda Kutlas/Primo Taj
Brakes (lever/cable/brake/pads): Diatech Gold Finger/Odyssey Slic/Diatech Fiesta/Kool Stop Eagle 2
Crank/Sprocket/Pedal/Chain: Demolition Aluminum/Animal 36T/Odyssey Twisted PC/KMC basic
Seat: Shadow Conspiracy Slim w/ Green stitching
Seat Post: Odyssey Intac
Seat Clamp: S&M XLT
It's sitting right around 29.5 pounds


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

that's a clean looking bike Trikekid I like your back brake that stands out from the bike.


----------



## TrikeKid (Sep 1, 2006)

TXneedmountain said:


> that's a clean looking bike Trikekid I like your back brake that stands out from the bike.


Thanks, it's funny you should say that, usually people's first comment is telling me to wash my bike, but I have more fun riding than primping and polishing.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

TrikeKid said:


> but I have more fun riding than primping and polishing.


Word.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

My rumble...










That's somewhat old...

Changes since then:

* Saint r/d + road cassette
* WTB Pure V SLT white/grey


----------



## da_eddio (Sep 23, 2006)

*heres mine*

2003 24seven darkangel v3.0 (so im told)


----------



## burtonboarder18 (Jun 28, 2007)

This is my fully stock P2 except for new white sunline lock-on grips


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

^^^^ reflectors! ewww!


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Heh, That P2 looks awesome. I have one question also, i was looking at a lot of the bikes in the bike check thread today, and i noticed that a lot of the forks didn't have stickers on them like mine says Marzzochi Dirt Jumper 4's, how would i take that off without ruining the fork, i mean making it all the sticky and stuff. Thanks.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Well ive updated my traildigger a bit. i found some 50 dollar slams at the lbs, switched to straight cable, and unpainted my brake lever.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

ive updated my traildigger a bit, new slams, straight cable, striped my brake lever.


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Aggiebiker get some pictures up.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Pantelis said:


> Aggiebiker get some pictures up.


i did. i geuss there not working. ill try again.
https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o51/aggiebiker/bike009.jpg
https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o51/aggiebiker/bike003.jpg
https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o51/aggiebiker/bike002.jpg


----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

Brake lever looks cool, did you use paint stripper or just sand it down?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i sanded it.


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

heres some crummy cellphone pics of my p.1 while i was waiting for a shower to pass over at the jumps


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

nice P1 i like that color


----------



## rockcity01 (Jun 26, 2007)

heres my ride 
05 specialized p1 all stock for now, just a few minor adjustments.


----------



## rockcity01 (Jun 26, 2007)

wow sorry there so big


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

good looking bike!How do you like it?


----------



## rockcity01 (Jun 26, 2007)

^^ i absolutly love it. the geo fits me very well. i took it to the trails yesturday to see if it could handle "trail riding", felt great to my suprise im alot faster on this bike than a gear bike. really nice djer too, built like a tank. the only thing is the stock grips are really bad rip really easy and arnt great when there wet.


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Rockcity01. That's awesome. What kind of grips did you order. Did you return your STP, also how much did you get it for? Awesome P1 sealclubber, i was thinking about getting that a while back but they didn't have any my size.


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

Pantelis said:


> Rockcity01. That's awesome. What kind of grips did you order. Did you return your STP, also how much did you get it for? Awesome P1 sealclubber, i was thinking about getting that a while back but they didn't have any my size.


bah, size schmize... im 6'6" and just dont give a **** enough anymore to find a bike that actually fits me anymore, rather i make myself fit the bike

but thanks


----------



## OrangeMaple (Jul 21, 2007)

Rockcity thats hell of a nice.

Heres my new build:


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

newer ride. some old parts, some new.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

OrangeMaple said:


> Rockcity thats hell of a nice.
> 
> Heres my new build:


Very clean looking lines on your ToP

Sweet ride:thumbsup:


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice ToP!


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

gracias


----------



## Evanr13 (Jul 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: I will pos mine soon. Just waiting for my 24" Double Track to arrive.


----------



## OrangeMaple (Jul 21, 2007)

thanks for the compliments, but what does ToP stand for?


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

OrangeMaple said:


> thanks for the compliments, but what does ToP stand for?


as it says on the frame
trail or park


----------



## OrangeMaple (Jul 21, 2007)

oh right

yeah that ToP is nice, plus it looks really fast and light


----------



## CD6 (Jul 21, 2007)

My 07 P2 Chromo with a few upgrades


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

nice p2 and nice bike AGrove!


----------



## pumaone (Jun 30, 2007)

My GT Chucker..sort of a beginner..just picked up these nice cream tires..


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

ooh peta pan ice cream tires! are them dubs 26s? dayng


----------



## pumaone (Jun 30, 2007)

you bet mann..these shits look sweeter in person..


----------



## rockcity01 (Jun 26, 2007)

pumaone, whhat type of tires are they? and where did you get them. im lookin for a new set and those would look sooo sick on my creme 05 p1. let me know


----------



## pumaone (Jun 30, 2007)

Sup..These are the shwalbe fat franks (creme-reflex)..i got mines directly from them which is prob the cheapest..They are made for cruisers but are great for some street riding..nice and bulky..

http://schwalbetires.com/node/104/ok


----------



## Evanr13 (Jul 19, 2007)

2007 Specailized p.2 cr-mo
24" Double Track on Kenda K-rads
DMR Single speed
Sorry for the blurry pictures.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

^^

Marzocchi up front with a RockShox sticker.

/bad


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

new home made chain tensioner, 100mm 36 float, 3" bar and one finger formula brake.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

here is my haro zero, all i want to it now is get a new frame lol


















https://montana.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=31216697&id=43809195


----------



## yzracer141 (Oct 3, 2006)

Here's my Haro Thread 8. It was flawless till I hopped up a 5 set the other night and cased a little. Now I have a sweet dent in the back rim.

Other than that, I love my bicycle.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

This is how my steed looks at the moment.. Gear ratio is completely wrong sine I had to fit a 16T to the rear hub (doh!)...

but still fun to ride.. accelerates fast! just can't get any decent speed on it hahaha


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Frame: Fetish Cycles Obsession
Fork: '02 Marzocchi DJ2, looking to upgrade next month
Headset: FSA Pig BMX
Wheels: Nashbar/Novatech singlespeed rear hub with 16 t cog & Mavic 325 rim, front Formula 32h hub with Mavic 325 rim
Handlebar: Hussefelt
Stem: Danger Boy
Cranks and bottom bracket: Hussefelt and Race Face Evolve FR
Pedals: Animal
Drivetrain: 32 t front with RF bash guard, SRAM PC-1 chain, Redline chain tensioners
Brakes: Hayes Sole, soon to be HFX or Mag 7s, depending on which bike gets new brakes
Tires: Maxxis Holy Roller 2.4
Saddle: Nashbar DJ
Seat post: Nashbar
Grips: ODI Ruffian


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

yzracer141 said:


> Here's my Haro Thread 8. It was flawless till I hopped up a 5 set the other night and cased a little. Now I have a sweet dent in the back rim.
> 
> Other than that, I love my bicycle.


nice setup! ya, i love this frame...wish it had a tad shorter tt, but im only 5'4"or so, so i need to grow a lil lol

edit: also, wat size is ur seat clamp/seat post?


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

yzracer141 said:


> Here's my Haro Thread 8. It was flawless till I hopped up a 5 set the other night and cased a little. Now I have a sweet dent in the back rim.
> 
> Other than that, I love my bicycle.


might i ask how you like the bizhouse grip rings? do they slip a lot? seems as if even tho they're backed on both sides that they'd want to actually "roll" on the bar....


----------



## yzracer141 (Oct 3, 2006)

A Grove said:


> might i ask how you like the bizhouse grip rings? do they slip a lot? seems as if even tho they're backed on both sides that they'd want to actually "roll" on the bar....


They're actually the Eastern grip stops. I haven't used a type of grip glue for months, I always just clean out the grip and clean the bar with a cleaner that won't leave any residue, then install the grip using only alcohol. The grips would never spin, but the right side kept sliding down the bar. I got the grip stop and they haven't spun or slid since.


----------



## yzracer141 (Oct 3, 2006)

asianprideryder said:


> nice setup! ya, i love this frame...wish it had a tad shorter tt, but im only 5'4"or so, so i need to grow a lil lol
> 
> edit: also, wat size is ur seat clamp/seat post?


Thanks! Yeah, I love the frame. I always hated aluminum when I rode BMX, but for some reason it just feels right on this bike.

The seat post is actually a Snafu J Bar, 25.4mm. I have a shim to shim it up to I think 30.9.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

My new Voltage.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

My new Voltage.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

sorry (double post).


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

that is one good looking voltage!


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Do you like the fork?


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Thats my 07 stp2 made singlespeed


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> Do you like the fork?


If you are talking about mine, then, yes I love it. I like having a stiffer/beefier front end to not worry about and just give 'er. The air spring is cool to dial; it in for exactly what I am riding.


----------



## SublimeJason (Jul 31, 2007)

My 07 STP-1, 
Pretty much All Stock as I just got back into Bikes..........
I did Change the Grips & put on a Lizard Skin and my Cateye Enduro 8 .....
(Ohh & I just Peeled the Stickers off the Forks tonight...Guess I should have got some new pics as it looks much better with All White Forks)


----------



## rockcity01 (Jun 26, 2007)

man thats so clean i love the colors


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Sub nice STP what pedals are u running? (DMRs)?


----------



## SublimeJason (Jul 31, 2007)

rockcity01 said:


> man thats so clean i love the colors


Thanks! 
I spend a Couple Hours Cleaning it.........



trailadvent said:


> Sub nice STP what pedals are u running? (DMRs)?


They are Wellgo's not sure on the model as they came Stock.......


----------



## wako29 (Apr 3, 2007)

'05 p.2
Azonic Outlaw wheels
Holy Rollers
F & R Avid Codes
Lo Pro Mag pedals

and in the mail ready to bolt on:
3/8" bolt on axle kit for rear wheel (I hate horizontal dropouts)
Holzfeller OCT 1:1 crank and Team Howitzer BB
Speed V seat

and with my next paycheck (hopefully):
RockShox Argyle 409 fork


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Codes and the rear rotor are u flippin mad

I have those brakes on my FR bike theyre almost too strong for that bike lucky they mod so well.

On DJ bike front and rear holy cow batman ya better get the Argly soon otherwise theyre gona brake that fork ya got at the mo


----------



## wako29 (Apr 3, 2007)

trailadvent said:


> Codes and the rear rotor are u flippin mad
> 
> I have those brakes on my FR bike theyre almost too strong for that bike lucky they mod so well.
> 
> On DJ bike front and rear holy cow batman ya better get the Argly soon otherwise theyre gona brake that fork ya got at the mo


ya in hindsight I would have rather gotten Juicy Ultimates, but ya they do modulate amazingly well
and I love that rear rotor! I have one for the front too, just been lazy putting it on. I'm pretty sure that I've broken the Dirt Jam already, poor thing is just barely holding on right now.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

wako29 said:


> ya in hindsight I would have rather gotten Juicy Ultimates, but ya they do modulate amazingly well
> and I love that rear rotor! I have one for the front too, just been lazy putting it on. I'm pretty sure that I've broken the Dirt Jam already, poor thing is just barely holding on right now.


haha yup I'd be too scared to run my codes on there even one so dam strong, good to here its working for ya.

That disc is hot insanely mean wouldn't wann land on it though

Enjoy shes a mean puppy:thumbsup:


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

My trials rig-
Czar Ivan.














































Dents, tons of colors from missed rails, ledges, trash cans and whatever else Ive put my bike on...


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Yep, there it is again, nice bike.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

pic of USB Molly with rebate and nempro wide rides.. sorry, it's blurry... the irish lady is too fast for lenses. ~11.8-12kg.


----------



## wako29 (Apr 3, 2007)

holy crap man, what's the head angle on that thing? It looks like its damn near vertical. Really nice looking bike though, super clean. Looks stupid light too. Oh, and your chain is on the wrong side


----------



## da_eddio (Sep 23, 2006)

you always have the pretty bikes hehe


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> pic of USB Molly with rebate and nempro wide rides.. sorry, it's blurry... the irish lady is too fast for lenses. ~11.8-12kg.


Hot man, just hot.


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> pic of USB Molly with rebate and nempro wide rides.. sorry, it's blurry... the irish lady is too fast for lenses. ~11.8-12kg.


Clean looking rig. Im diggin on the green and brown, very outdoorsie.


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

My new bike:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

cholo said:


> My new bike:


Your Holy rollers are on backwards, and your valves don't line up with the logos. The blue/white Holy Roller logo should be on the drive side. A lot of people have it on wrong. Look at the side knobs, it'll make sense.


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

You are correct. You are the second person to notice this within a week. I have it this way on purpose because I don't give a F%@K and it is funny that people notice.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

cholo said:


> You are correct. You are the second person to notice this within a week. I have it this way on purpose because I don't give a F%@K and it is funny that people notice.


I just find it funny, because I've never laid the bike on it's side enough to actually use the side knobs, and squares are squares aren't they?


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

> and squares are squares aren't they?


There is a slight difference in placement of the cross section between the knobs; anyone who says they can feel the difference in for/aft direction of a Holy Roller is full of S%@T.

The difference, in my opinion, is purely asthetic.


----------



## madmike1 (Nov 10, 2006)

my scott yz0 ltd, wat u think?


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

madmike1 said:


> my scott yz0 ltd, wat u think?


Nice bike, i don't see to many brakless MTBers out there. A few at my local park but thats it.

Nice bike though


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

*New bikes all around*


















Above are pics of the Rocky Mountain Flow I just finished building up for my wife, it came together pretty nicely.

Now I need to get off the interwebs and finish building this up for me:


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm liking that Flow. I'm sure the TOP will look great built up too.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks! Here it is, just got done:


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

carbuncle said:


> Thanks! Here it is, just got done:


How does she ride? Im probably going to build one of those up someday. Depends on how long I can deal with my 1 ton ritual, lol. I just got it and barely ridden it, I will feel guilty If I dont beat it up some before building a different bike.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

looks hot!


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

bringdoom said:


> How does she ride? Im probably going to build one of those up someday. Depends on how long I can deal with my 1 ton ritual, lol. I just got it and barely ridden it, I will feel guilty If I dont beat it up some before building a different bike.


orange hamiltons, nice choice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

bringdoom said:


> How does she ride? Im probably going to build one of those up someday. Depends on how long I can deal with my 1 ton ritual, lol. I just got it and barely ridden it, I will feel guilty If I dont beat it up some before building a different bike.


As seen here it's 34.5 pounds. I've only got a parking lot test ride on it so far, becasue it's been raining buckets here all week but it was nice and whippy and bunny hops super smooth and high. It has a nicely balanced feel to it too, my old bike had a light frame and a heavy fork and it made for some entertaining jumping!


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

derfernerf said:


> orange hamiltons, nice choice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Great minds think alike!


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

carbuncle said:


> Thanks! Here it is, just got done:


Gee... Someone likes spacers :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

Here is my tank. It the one with the blown fork. It will do the job for a while. Probably add to it until im ready to swap frames.

06 ritual stock as fvck


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

Specs:

Frame: Evil DOC (drug of choice)
Fork: Manitou Sherman flick lowered to 80mm by XSL_WILL (thanks man!)
F Wheel: Atomlab Aircorp laced to trailpimp Dhr
R Wheel: Saint laced to trailpimp DHR
Bars: Protaper OS 28in 
Stem: Truvativ Holzfeller
Cranks: eastern Pro 170mm
BB: Eastern Pro
Pedals: Green animal Hamilton
Seat: Demolition D1
Post: Thompson Elite
Grips: Shadow Conspiracy lil dirty
Brake: rear only avid bb7
Lever: avid
Chainwheel: Shadow Crowgora
Headset: FSA pig, chrome
Tires: Maxxis Holyrollers
Tubes: XC ones


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Nice rig, and I like the pedal/grip/sprocket combo. Nicely done. And another vote for the Hamiltons: great pedals if they can stand up to my fat @ss and hackery, and they come in colors!


----------



## dalton8 (Aug 15, 2007)

*my kona stuff 07*

gap cranks replaced under warranty bigger rotors for better stopping power and the front one is for bling, e thirteen chain guide, dabomb holy sh*t grips, azonic camo seat, deore derailler as the alivio broke.

excuse the cock in the last picture


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

nice chicken


----------



## dalton8 (Aug 15, 2007)

> nice chicken


thanks, i just finished building her up, gettin ready to eat it soon


----------



## TheProphet (May 31, 2005)

Updated:










Can you guess the bike? What do you guys think? Sorry for the weird lighting.


----------



## dalton8 (Aug 15, 2007)

nope, all i know is you need white pedals, saddle, and handlebars


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

nice raw p now go to wal mart and buy som mothers mag and aluminum and make that sucker shiny. and maybe paint your fork lowers black then she'll be really clean


----------



## Pastor D (May 30, 2007)

A Gary fisher of some sort?


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

i think its a scott because of the top tube


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

It's a p1... The one he had before... Just stripped.

A little bit of elbow grease and mag polish will make that sucker SHINE like chrome.


----------



## TheProphet (May 31, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> It's a p1... The one he had before... Just stripped.
> 
> A little bit of elbow grease and mag polish will make that sucker SHINE like chrome.


You got it! Aircraft grade stripper took that crappy paint right off.

I dig the raw alum look, not into chrome...but thanks for the advice.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

my x new ride coming soon


----------



## BostonStreetRider (Sep 21, 2007)

I know it's a bit late, but I love the Evil, atomrcrkhsbiker. Hailing from Boston, I aspire to riding one someday. First guy I ever saw urban MTBing was at my local skatepark on an Evil when I was about ten. The green/black/grey is awesome, love the details.


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

thanks man!

Same thing with me....first real riding I saw was a friend on a evil, and I was hooked! Always wanted one and then had the opportunity to get one and went for it!


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

is that a wakeboearding boot i spot by any chance?


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

yes yes it is. wakeboarding and snowboarding are my life. biking keeps me sane in the off water time.

NEW BIKE!


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

boyfromthelak said:


> yes yes it is. wakeboarding and snowboarding are my life. biking keeps me sane in the off water time.
> 
> NEW BIKE!


Thats it, Im buying an ns. After reading some reviews and checking out the site, I think I like that company. I tried going to there us distributor but couldnt find a price for the suburban frame. How much do those go for?


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

399-499 i think not 100% sure as my bike shop bud got mine for me. Look on www.bti-usa.com and find a shop near you that uses them but you better hurry up as of when mine was ordered last week only 9 more where in stock and when they go outta stock it takes months for them to come back


----------



## bmxracer_2 (Oct 8, 2007)

Heres mine:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=3655877#post3655877


----------



## dervishboy05 (Jun 28, 2007)

my shity db not really i love this thing .. but no one likes db for some reason...

what do you think about me running a 24" rear .... pm me or somthing


----------



## ElBandito (May 18, 2007)

07 P2


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice!


saints are sweet


----------



## cream.soda (May 18, 2006)

ElBandito said:


> 07 P2


08 p2










https://creamsoda89.pinkbike.com/ for more


----------



## cream.soda (May 18, 2006)

https://creamsoda89.pinkbike.com/


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

p2 + SS = good p2


----------



## cream.soda (May 18, 2006)

bbrz4 said:


> p2 + SS = good p2


if i was looking for ss, then i would've gone with a p1... i need the gears cuz i don't do just urban/street/park


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

yeah...but i'd prefer the P2 crmo...no offence though! =)


----------



## ElBandito (May 18, 2007)

cream.soda said:


> if i was looking for ss, then i would've gone with a p1... i need the gears cuz i don't do just urban/street/park


yeah i should have gone with a cro-mo or p1 but live and learn. i love my p2 none the less.


----------



## kevkor (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

i likey your TOP


----------



## strengthcycle (Sep 27, 2007)

here's my xenia


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

my ride







</a>"]<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/mattwoodphotos/BikeStuff/photo#5123957271511230690">


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

My new bike...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

buckoW said:


> My new bike...


man, if there ever was one frame out there that could make a fox 36 look like it has 25.4mm stanchions, it would be the scott voltage...

nice dent in the ol' hoop too, ouch.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> man, if there ever was one frame out there that could make a fox 36 look like it has 25.4mm stanchions, it would be the scott voltage...
> 
> nice dent in the ol' hoop too, ouch.


Hey Bike Satori

Yeah, I like the 36 on the Voltage. I used to run a 32 float then a 32 Vanilla but I like the extra stiffness with the 36 when I land a bit nose heavy on 3`s.

I ride a lot more lifts/mountain stuff on my Gambler and Slopestyle Nitrous so the tired but not quite dead parts get handed down to the hardtail and finish out their lives there. The rear wheel was dying on the nitrous and now he has a new life rollin the smoother stuff. The Saint cranks have some mean play in the axle/crankarm interface so they too are in retirement.


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

what type of chainguide is that you have on the front? I could really use one of em.


----------



## dalton8 (Aug 15, 2007)

dpspac3 said:


> what type of chainguide is that you have on the front? I could really use one of em.


u should get an e thirteen srs or sts or if you want 2 front chainrings a drs. just google search them


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

I don`t have one. I made a tensioner on the inside of the chainstay with a derailler cage, a bearing and the arm from a DMR tensioner and the chain is tight enough so I don`t need a chain guide. But like the guy above me said E13`s are very good and so is the new MRP G2.


----------



## jd9483 (Sep 28, 2005)

heres my kona piece


ps cell phone pics blow


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

A guy at LBS offered to conver my 8spdcassette, dial ring set up with existing shadow derailleur, but i like the look of the dmr simplicity. anyway stripped away the shifter and front derailleur, sounds that much better at the park and on the street.


----------



## weihl165 (Oct 23, 2007)

Chip Henderson said:


> Revell 300s frame
> Manitoof Gold Label w/xxx firm spring
> Atomlab GI Street wheels and hubs
> Anchor Freeride Kingpin prototype stem
> ...


What bars are those? I really like the bend and height


----------



## karmapolice (Sep 1, 2007)

The franken bike


----------



## cully (Jan 4, 2006)

weihl165 said:


> What bars are those? I really like the bend and height


If I know chip, those are Kona Cowan bars, cut ridiculously short mind you, but yeah, he has them on ALL of his bikes.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

haha where's the back brake? nice bike overall though but looks a little different


----------



## Woodvale (Nov 2, 2007)

Hers my Bike


----------



## karmapolice (Sep 1, 2007)

-.---.- said:


> haha where's the back brake? nice bike overall though but looks a little different


Yeah the wheels aren brake set up was on a diff bike and this frame is older and doesnt have disc tabs but I got it for a song so. I have diffrent wheels on it now with the rear brake actually set up. I will have some updated pics once I get all my parts in.


----------



## weihl165 (Oct 23, 2007)

cully said:


> If I know chip, those are Kona Cowan bars, cut ridiculously short mind you, but yeah, he has them on ALL of his bikes.


Cool thanks. When you guys say cut short...Your cutting the bar ends to fit you better? Sorry I am new to the sport.


----------



## ETBA (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's my Ride
DK Xenia

Mods:
Shadow Lil Dirty Grips
Eastern Barends
Oddyssey Linear Cable
VG Spur Tensioners
Primo Stricker Pedals
Fit Seatpost
Odyssey Clamp
Metal Bikes Spade Seat
KMC Pintle Half Link Chain

I rode 20" before I got this. I am really enjoying it so far, been riding street and park mostly.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

*Update ToP*

ToP updates been like this for awhile just felt like posting it since I still subxrsibe to this thread good to see all the new bikes

For this ride I had a front and rear saint brake 160mm otors and a 2.35 Neegal up front and a Larsen TT in the rear , larsen was great Nevagal not so good on the DJ bike another larsen will add to the list, still like prefer the Holy rollers when dry..


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Doesn't look like your rear caliper is grabbing a whole lot of rotor...


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

Here's my DMR Sidekick.
Very sweet bike, unfortunately it's for sale as I'm sitting here with my leg in a cast until Christmas. On the upside by spring I should have my Specialized P.3 done


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Doesn't look like your rear caliper is grabbing a whole lot of rotor...


yeah I know can't find the right size adaptor in my box of spares need to put the 180 back on bugga it until I can get a 160mm saint adaptor

cheers well spotted:thumbsup:

Edit:
well couldn't find an adaptor in my kit so easy wack a 180mm rotor on the rear which is what I removed, except I used Magura Venti rotors this time front n rear, go nice with the saint brakes.






















































thats better..


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

trailadvent said:


> ToP updates been like this for awhile just felt like posting it since I still subxrsibe to this thread good to see all the new bikes
> 
> For this ride I had a front and rear saint brake 160mm otors and a 2.35 Neegal up front and a Larsen TT in the rear , larsen was great Nevagal not so good on the DJ bike another larsen will add to the list, still like prefer the Holy rollers when dry..


Nice looking ride. How do those wheels hold up, they look sweet and I always find good deals on them when im looking around ebay.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Cheers bringdoom, my fav ride in the stable soo much fun.

Im 210 plus of lean paid for beef, so pretty hard but always get good life outta my gear, wheels get a trashing on this beasty and have held up no probs they are the 32mm width and spoke model not the 36 thank gawd those are ruddy heavy, these haven't needed a tweak or anything, so am impressed and would get em again for sure esspecially for the DJ, looking at gettting a white ToP for the Mizz as when shes riding mine it neva comes back could get sticky in future, the price ya pay to keep em happy


----------



## karmapolice (Sep 1, 2007)

Some updated pics of my dj with some new parts and my friends bike


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

WTF is he trying to accomplish with that rear der./front chainrings... theres not even enough slack in the chain to make it up the entire casset!


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

A Grove said:


> WTF is he trying to accomplish with that rear der./front chainrings... theres not even enough slack in the chain to make it up the entire casset!


considering a ss kit is cheap, maybe he is to cheap to buy one or is waiting for one to come in the mail? That or he is to lazy to take off the cassette.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

That's like a 44-11... steep ass ratio.


----------



## Bost (Sep 1, 2007)

lol its my bike, and well i just ghetto fab'd up the chain and d'rail to work as a singlespeed. it works and its no problems at all. plus yea the 42-12 setup sucks but it works for the ds/4x crap we've been riding


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

trailadvent- you can use your 180mm front adapter on the rear to run 160mm.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

trailadvent said:


> Cheers bringdoom, my fav ride in the stable soo much fun.
> 
> Im 210 plus of lean paid for beef, so pretty hard but always get good life outta my gear, wheels get a trashing on this beasty and have held up no probs they are the 32mm width and spoke model not the 36 thank gawd those are ruddy heavy, these haven't needed a tweak or anything, so am impressed and would get em again for sure esspecially for the DJ, looking at gettting a white ToP for the Mizz as when shes riding mine it neva comes back could get sticky in future, the price ya pay to keep em happy


pardon my stupidity, but what wheels are those exactly?


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

A Grove said:


> pardon my stupidity, but what wheels are those exactly?


Transition revolution wheelset.


----------



## Jim Darling (Dec 5, 2006)

Here is some updated pictures of my Nighttrain 24. I mainly Race BMX in a Cruiser class, But it has been on the trails, Street and Dirt jumps. It excells at all of them. Too bad they do not make these anymore.


----------



## briank10 (Sep 20, 2007)

Just picked her up last week on sale. Very happy.


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

The P.1 really looks like the funnest bike in the line; the others look overbuilt sorta, and this one has every thing you want anyway. I think for $800 that bikes a steal, and its the only single speed option!


----------



## briank10 (Sep 20, 2007)

dpspac3 said:


> The P.1 really looks like the funnest bike in the line; the others look overbuilt sorta, and this one has every thing you want anyway. I think for $800 that bikes a steal, and its the only single speed option!


$800?  Try $685.00 on year end sale! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I love the bike.


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

shops here are closed now, the local specialized dealer didn't even HAVE a single P - bike in the store the whole season, so so much for any year end specials. In fact, you'd be hard pressed to even find a DJ bike here, save for at one shop that carries Norco, hence my Sasquatch, bought on sale as a left over from 06 at the beginning of 07. We're basically starting from scratch here. Anyway, your a happy lucky owner of a sick bike.


----------



## Pastor D (May 30, 2007)

My Suburban.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

holy spacers batman!


----------



## kylen721 (Oct 10, 2007)

Here is my do everything bike. I got it about a week ago and so far all it has seen is urban riding, but eventually it will meet some trails and jumps.

08 GF Mullet


----------



## TheProphet (May 31, 2005)

Here is my new DJ/Urban bike...08' Cannondale Chase...


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

Similar set up to my sasquatch. Thought about putting a Bashguard on that or chain retention? I'm sure the chain doesn't go anywhere now...And hows that fork? I just got a 07 marz. DJ3, and its really stiff. I really want to go singlspeed, just low on cash at the moment even though it'll only cost about 70 bucks.


----------



## *micke* (Aug 8, 2005)

My P.2 cr-mo in the snow (hence the knobby tires) outside my garage:


----------



## karmapolice (Sep 1, 2007)

New DJ in Progress



















Big Shout out to every one at Black Market for taking care of me (Carter, Adam, Mondo) especially Adam but they are all awesome guys and can with confidence recommend them to anyone and do.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

TheProphet said:


> Here is my new DJ/Urban bike...08' Cannondale Chase...


God damn you c'dale for having the hugest, ugliest, most un-appealing welds ive ever seen...

because Other than that, the bike is the absolute SEX! How are you liking your pro2 ss rear?


----------



## kroonspeed (Nov 13, 2006)

Could i like make love to you or something for that?

beautiful photos too...


----------



## karmapolice (Sep 1, 2007)

who are you talking too


----------



## TheProphet (May 31, 2005)

A Grove said:


> God damn you c'dale for having the hugest, ugliest, most un-appealing welds ive ever seen...
> 
> because Other than that, the bike is the absolute SEX! How are you liking your pro2 ss rear?


To each his own...

Thanks. Its actually a Hadley SS rear and its been great. Good noise too!


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

TheProphet said:


> To each his own...
> 
> Thanks. Its actually a Hadley SS rear and its been great. Good noise too!


Dont get me wrong, the spec list and overall look of the frame is badass, the welds just turn me off :yawn:


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

A Grove said:


> Dont get me wrong, the spec list and overall look of the frame is badass, the welds just turn me off :yawn:


agreed,


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

heres my norco sasquatch. Its now set up with a Marz. dj3 07, 1x8 soon to be ss, and soon to be one 185mm rotor in back.


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

View attachment 312028
heres my norco sasquatch. Its now set up with a Marz. dj3 07, 1x8 soon to be ss, and soon to be one 185mm rotor in back. and now I have a mavic deemax 05 on front and a deetraks on back, instead of that halo 24" which was weird, except it killed the singletrack with tight, flowy berms.


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

Jim Darling said:


> Here is some updated pictures of my Nighttrain 24. I mainly Race BMX in a Cruiser class, But it has been on the trails, Street and Dirt jumps. It excells at all of them. Too bad they do not make these anymore.
> 
> Id be interested to know your gearing, especially if yer riding bmx tracks? is it 16/32?


----------



## mtnbiker0316 (Nov 17, 2007)

does any one know of any suspension corrected rigid mountain bike forks that have a 20mm thru axel


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

dmr trailblade is the only rigid fork with 20mm drop outs i know of


----------



## ---->SWERVE76<---- (Jun 20, 2005)

identiti 1420, funn stiffy if you can find one, doberman is coming out with one...


----------



## XC Only (Jul 9, 2007)

Just finished building it two days ago from stuff I had lying around. Frame is a cheap J&B Importers cro-mo monstrosity with 14mm rear dropouts.


----------



## quickfeet18 (Feb 13, 2007)

here's my newly rebuilt addict...


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

And I just thought I would post this here too,
My S&M:

(click on them)


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

2008 devinci district 2


----------



## Jim Darling (Dec 5, 2006)

dpspac3 said:


> Jim Darling said:
> 
> 
> > Here is some updated pictures of my Nighttrain 24. I mainly Race BMX in a Cruiser class, But it has been on the trails, Street and Dirt jumps. It excells at all of them. Too bad they do not make these anymore.
> ...


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

whats the wheel base like; is it longish? sick bike, like the downtube and clearance low slung geo. Are those little oil rings I see on fork stanchions in the first two photos? My DJ3 07 does the same thing, is that bad, and do Marz DJs do that when breaking in, do ya know?


----------



## konabob (Jun 13, 2006)

My 2008 P1

100mm/street mode








160mm/Huck mode


----------



## konabob (Jun 13, 2006)

double post


----------



## konabob (Jun 13, 2006)

My 2008 P1. Just got the forks today they are sooooooo nice   

100mm/street mode








160mm/Huck mode


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

dpspac3 said:


> whats the wheel base like; is it longish? sick bike, like the downtube and clearance low slung geo. Are those little oil rings I see on fork stanchions in the first two photos? My DJ3 07 does the same thing, is that bad, and do Marz DJs do that when breaking in, do ya know?


might be assembly lube, from when the fork was put together, that will go away . I had a dart1 on my old iron horse and I had assembly lube leak out, after wiping the stantions it was all gone.


----------



## Jim Darling (Dec 5, 2006)

dpspac3 said:


> whats the wheel base like; is it longish? sick bike, like the downtube and clearance low slung geo. Are those little oil rings I see on fork stanchions in the first two photos? My DJ3 07 does the same thing, is that bad, and do Marz DJs do that when breaking in, do ya know?


 It Has a 22.5tt, 15.5 CS. It Manual's very easy. It is by far the best riding Bike that I have ever had. And I am known for getting a new bike when I wear out the tires. This one will be staying around for awhile. I just put some lube on the Fork stansions not to long before taking the picture. That is why there are some oil rings on the tubes. JIM


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

My Eastern Warthog:


----------



## karmapolice (Sep 1, 2007)

Pay no attention to the fork on the bike right now it will be gone here when my dj1 gets in, its the only low travel fork I had laying around.

Any who here is some pics of the frame built up with all but the two items that need to go on one of which hasn't come in yet



















Spec list: 
Black Market Riot Frame
Truvativ Hussefelt Cranks
Truvativ Howitzer XR BB
Deity Components Stem
Transition TBC revolution 32 rear hub
Sun Ringle Rhyno Lite rims
Avid Juicy 5 rear brake
Turvativ Hussefelt os bars
ODI Rogue lock on grips
Crank Brothers 50/50x
KMC SS chain
Maxis Holy Roller tires
Black Market Riot Stick 
Black Market Brass Knuckle Saddle
E-13 38tooth front chain ring
Single Speed set up in the rear with 16t cog
Surly Seat Clamp
Colony BMX CO integrated head set

Parts to be put on:
08 Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 1
Transiton TBC revolution front hub

I will do a full write up once its complete with all the intended parts.


----------



## ripcord (Oct 15, 2007)

karmapolice said:


> New DJ in Progress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you frame come with a bottom bracket?


----------



## karmapolice (Sep 1, 2007)

no it did not come with the bottom bracket, I had one allready that worked in it


----------



## d_m_b (Jun 8, 2007)

finished the LONG build a few weeks ago. extremely happy with the build, especially since it's my first. bike is solid, and quite heavy thanks to the fork. probably switch it out in the future. also probably switch to 24" rims for ease of handling, but that won't be for a while. running both brakes becase i like to do trials type stuff too. big thanks to donald at avalon cycles for helping me out and putting up with me.

specs:
frame: '05 atomlab trailpimp
fork: marz DJ3
rims: rhynolite xl
front hub: atomlab
rear hub: hope pro II SS/trials
crank/bb: shimano hone
bashguard: ethirteen 36t ...might turn it down on a lathe 'cause i'm running 32:16
pedals: wellgo MG-1 magnesium
stem/seatpost: thomson 
seatpost clamp: profile
seat: wtb something from performance...already bent the right rail!
bars: easton monkeybar mid-rise ea70
headset: king
front brake: avid bb7
rear brake: avid single digit 7
holy roller 2.2's


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

wtf... I didn't know you could run a press-fit King headset on the Trailpimp...

And I own one.


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice atom lab, I was not aware of the lack of disc mounts on those bikes. cool build.


----------



## d_m_b (Jun 8, 2007)

thanks. yeah both the non-internal headset and the lack of disc mounts in the rear seem peculiar to the '05. i got the frame on clearance from atomlab...it must have been a low-number run and they were trying to get rid of them or something. or maybe just an old design. the new ones have disc mounts and internal headsets.


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

*d_m_b* your bike is really P.I.M.P


----------



## stoich eg2 (Oct 31, 2007)

just got this a couple weeks ago. new to the scene :thumbsup:


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

stoich eg2 said:


> just got this a couple weeks ago. new to the scene :thumbsup:


remove the pedal reflectors and your sweet, lol.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

some minor changes....


----------



## AmPb100 (Jul 13, 2006)

She's for saaaaalllleeee.


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

how much did you pay for it? and did it come stock with that type of singlespeed setup, or did you or someone else do that for you (I'm assuming you've got an 8 or 9 speed cassette hub on there?) Really cool, I like how its a little burly looking, like you could ride a bit of trail with it, but its got those street-style short chainstays. I might like to get one of those frames...


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

AmPb100 said:


> She's for saaaaalllleeee.


Looks nice, what is she?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

bringdoom said:


> Looks nice, what is she?


I believe it's a Geekhouse Wormtown.


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I believe it's a Geekhouse Wormtown.


I was never even aware of a such bike.


----------



## gregtheripper (Dec 29, 2005)

AmPb100 said:


> She's for saaaaalllleeee.


ah man, that bike is so bad. but seriously, those brand new deity cranks are quite nice. you should just keep that and turn your bmx into a pipebomb or some other useful device...

seriously though, i've ridden this bike and its very nice.

dspac3, the geekhouse dropouts are designed for 14 mil axles, so no. if you want to use a respaced cassette or normal single speed hub you need to use the adaptors included with the frame. these adaptors also have a derailer hanger, i believe. this frame is oriented more in the park/urban/jumpy direction so i wouldn't really go through the effort of converting it into a trailbike. also, its (generally) designed around a 80-100mm travel manitou gold label fork.

but as far as frames from small time builders go, they are pretty inexpensive! i personally know the builder and he is a good dude. you should check it out here, though lately hes been focusing on FG/SS stuff..


----------



## TheProphet (May 31, 2005)

AmPb100 said:


> She's for saaaaalllleeee.


Is that a smooth as balls sticker on the downtube?


----------



## AmPb100 (Jul 13, 2006)

Haha. Yes it is a I've got smooth balls sticker. The Cannondale rep dropped a bunch off.

It is a Geekhouse Wormtown.

http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/280404/


----------



## d_m_b (Jun 8, 2007)

check out my rad custom! extra long chainstays so i can do SUPER gnar manuals! MAN they're hard to pull off though... don't worry; chainstays are beefy enough for me to huck the 55 footers at whistler! AND do super slow flips! :thumbsup:


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

nah, that aint funny, the chain ruined the photoshop


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

my rmb flowwww


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

heres my beautiful bike


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Finally took some new shots of mine:

2007 Mob in red, 22in TT
2007 Rock Shox Argyle 409, reduced to 3in travel, Campy headset
BlkMrkt Underboss (flipped) with 3in rise BadaBing Bars
Brown Macneil Houndstooth grips, Saint brakes 
Profile cranks with 28t S&M Tuff Man sproket, new Atomlab Aircorp pedals
Macneil Fat Capital with Ceneca Pivotal seat post
Hadley SS rear and 20mm front hubs 36h laced to TrailPimp rims. (removed stickers)
Maxxis Holy Rollers


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

Nice bike! Looks clean.

what about bleeding your front brake through the steerer. You can do it without the hollow star nut. Here's mine










or a more protected way to do it.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

buckoW said:


> Nice bike! Looks clean.
> 
> what about bleeding your front brake through the steerer.


I know, but I don't even have the skills to spin this bike yet... The front brake is on there so I can practice roll-backs/fakie's. I love the feel of this bike. They really are amazing, but I've had to adjust my style (lack of) jumping because it's so light and quick. When I dial the rollback thing, I'll probably ditch the front brake as I prefer cleaner brake-less front wheel. Good ideas on routing though. :thumbsup:


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

buckoW said:


> Nice bike! Looks clean.
> 
> what about bleeding your front brake through the steerer. You can do it without the hollow star nut. Here's mine
> 
> ...


May be a dumb question... But with the second one, the cable is still going to get wrapped up around the stem, no?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

No...


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Well excuse me. How does that effect a mech disk?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

That's a hydraulic... And no... it's not going to get wrapped around the headtube. It's routed through the stem. and down the steer tube. It works the same was a hollow star fangled nut would.

Even if you didn't run it through the steer tube, the hose wouldn't wrap around the stem. It'd just hit the TT and prevent it from rotating any further.

Yes, the REAR hose will get wrapped around.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

A Grove said:


> Well excuse me. How does that effect a mech disk?


For a mechanical disk brake it would be optimal just to get a star nut instead of putting it though the side to reduce friction on the brake cable.

if your rear brake cable gets wrapped around a few times it will probly reduce the amount of braking power.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Braking power would not so much be reduced, rather it would either actuate the brake or make the lever feel like poop.

You are quite right about the additional friction.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Uncle Clifffy, your mob is absolute Hotness!!!!


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

i mob .:yesnod: :yesnod:


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

here's my '08 devinci district 2...still have a few things to do to it like put on some black odi clamps, bar ends, trim cables, and ss it...changes so far are deity bar/stem, odi ruffian grips, stroker ryde brakes, painted seat collar and brake mount...didn't need to make any changes but wanted to...


----------



## sin/p3 (Oct 27, 2005)

heres my *****:thumbsup: dirt,street,park


----------



## Tucker101 (Dec 23, 2007)

I got a Norco 125 stock but soon will be upgrading to some stronger and more blingier parts 

Pictures soon!


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

just got this for riding park. 24" wheels!!


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

new pedals and seatpost for christmas.
gold label early next year, new wheelset by spring, possibly new brake by summer


----------



## bikerkid91 (Dec 24, 2007)

*P.2 all day*









just my 06 p2 
dont worry that was a year ago ive moved on to bigger and better things


----------



## bikerkid91 (Dec 24, 2007)

thast sick is that a p1 cro-mo


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

bikerkid91 said:


> thast sick is that a p1 cro-mo


2008 p1


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

Windowlicker said:


> new pedals and seatpost for christmas.
> gold label early next year, new wheelset by spring, possibly new brake by summer


i need to change my shorts


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

update #2:


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, it started out life as a DJ, then I turned it into an urban ride. Nowdays it does duty as my 4x race bike. My favorite bike out of the bunch:


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

Windowlicker said:


> update #2:


hamilton pedals?
how you like em?

very sweet ride btw....

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

zephyr11 said:


> hamilton pedals?
> how you like em?
> 
> very sweet ride btw....
> ...


they are very grippy and i love them
sweet colors too


----------



## phydeaux37 (Aug 7, 2007)

Here's my 07 p.2 cromo. Upgrades are juicy 5 brakes (185f/160r), holzfeller cranks, and I just blew some xmas cash on some lo pro mag 2 pedals and rouge lock ons.


















And I saw a few bmx's posted in here, so I thought I'd share mine.









87 Schwinn predator ex. Yeah I know, its hot. :bluefrown: I've owned it for 20 years and it's till going, though the plastic mags gave out when I got back into biking 2 years or so ago. It lost some of its old school coolness with the aluminum rims, but it's got a roller seat (wtf was that roller for anyway). I consider it brakeless since the old brakes don't grab the rims for sh*t, and I'm sure that rotor doesn't help. The original ad you old heads may get a laugh out of it.

andy


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

phydeaux37 said:


> 87 Schwinn predator ex. Yeah I know, its hot. :bluefrown: I've owned it for 20 years and it's till going, though the plastic mags gave out when I got back into biking 2 years or so ago. It lost some of its old school coolness with the aluminum rims, but it's got a roller seat (wtf was that roller for anyway). I consider it brakeless since the old brakes don't grab the rims for sh*t, and I'm sure that rotor doesn't help. you old heads may get a laugh out of it.
> 
> andy


Yes. I remember those... Is that the Tioga rainbow chain? Had that... The roller was for a trick (can't remember it's name) where the bike is upside down with one foot on the rear peg, and the other foot scooting the rear tire. The roller was there to drag on the ground as you were "gliding" backwards...


----------



## phydeaux37 (Aug 7, 2007)

The chain is a worn out and slightly rusted old generic white chain. I was too cheap to buy a new one when I brought the bike back to life so I just soaked it in wd40 to free it up then cleaned it off and put some chain lube on it. It worked so I never got around to replacing it. I'd stopped riding it when I was 18, I'm 29 now, so it'd been sitting for a while. It's too small and harsh for me anymore, but still fun to get out and play on now and then.

andy


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

couple phone pics of my sanchez, a lil heavy, but im gonna lighten it up soon with a new stem, front wheel and fork


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

wel lif you want to lighten it up I would recommend the following=

-Stem = Leafcycles block -> simple nice and low priced with quality
-Front wheel = Sun singletrack or doubletrack, or one of the Mavic rims.
- Fork? = A rigid...or whatever...Many options.

You could also take that bashguard off if you don't need it. That would save you a couple of grams.

Very nice bike!


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

im prolly gonna go with a bmx stem, a lower fork, and im keeping the bash, i do some sprocket grinds and really dont wanna grind on my chain, but thanks for the advice. does that leaf stem come in the 22.2 variety?


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

I actually have no idea...lemme check...oh...it is 22.2. But your probably in the US right? shipping plus the original price would be more expensive then getting another stem from you local shop...


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Uh... Doubletracks aren't light...


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

If your going for a bmx stem, I would look at the kink relief stem. I got one and its nice. 8.5 ounces, no bolts on back to hit your knees on, comes with hollow clamp bolts.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

A few changes... Deity bars, Supra BH front rim, 8Track rear wheel (MTX rim laced to an Abbah hub), shaved levers, de-knobbed brakes and fork, drilled NYC freeride barends, drilled and cut post, removed headset bearing preload cap, drilled disc brake adapters, shorter bolts, etc. Going to do new tires, pedals, maybe a 140mm rear rotor, and maybe a new seat. I pulled most of the stickers off the fork.. but decided it was too bland without any... so I left "PIKE" on it.

Weighs just under 28 pounds.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> A few changes... Deity bars, Supra BH front rim, 8Track rear wheel (MTX rim laced to an Abbah hub), shaved levers, de-knobbed brakes and fork, drilled NYC freeride barends, drilled and cut post, removed headset bearing preload cap, drilled disc brake adapters, shorter bolts, etc. Going to do new tires, pedals, maybe a 140mm rear rotor, and maybe a new seat. I pulled most of the stickers off the fork.. but decided it was too bland without any... so I left "PIKE" on it.
> 
> Weighs just under 28 pounds.


very nice Will, slick. Cleanliness is next to gnarliness.

I'm curious to see some closer pics of the action. What are you meaning by the shaved levers and de-knobbed brakes? I just dremeled out some reliefs on my ODSY mono-lever actually. Drilled a few holes in the lever blade too but it looks like junk! haha, late night in the pole barn equals a wobbly drill bit on the press!

Go with the 140mm rotor out back too, you'll dig it. Looks trick all tucked up there, smaller adapter, and gives easier modulation too... at least that's how my hope monos worked out.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Eh. My drunk camera doesn't take good macro shots... And I have no idea what my ma did with the decent point and shoot.

I had the Juicy 7s... so pulled those pretty red ano knobs out. I took a dremel and a drill bit to the back of the lever blade. So it really doesn't look or feel any different.

If I can find some aluminum stock, I'm going to cut out a half-bash that'll sandwich between the BB cup and the frame... kind of like a LG-1. That'll let me ditch the poly bash and drop a bit of weight. I'm still thinking about poking some holes at the end of the bars...


----------



## D8lover (Apr 19, 2007)

This ism my 05 scott YZ0 timo ltd.... the rims is syncors ds 28 now. will take the pics and uploaded gain later.... what u think ?


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

D8lover said:


> This ism my 05 scott YZ0 timo ltd.... the rims is syncors ds 28 now. will take the pics and uploaded gain later.... what u think ?


I really like those voltage 0s and 0 ltds frames, maybe cuz i have something similar  (damn i should get 0 instead of 35 but i had limited budget:skep: )

btw, white fork would look great:thumbsup:


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

I won't be getting a proper dirtjumper by next summer... At the moment I'm riding this 6 year old 15" **** bike that was meant for tiny little kids, but the frame is actually surprising strong! Before it became cold, in september that was last year (2007 =))I bunnyhopped of my first10 stair to flat!

It FS so yeah... its like a 2002 Giant Boulder FS Aluxx lite.

Check it out on internet you'll laugj your ass off that something like that can take on torture and abuse and rape daily. It's been sitting in my shed for 3 months now lol.


----------



## kramonut (Jul 6, 2005)

My do all bike...currently w/ no front brake. Need to get a longer hose for the front.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

That's a nice looking Chameleon :thumbsup:


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

D8lover said:


> This ism my 05 scott YZ0 timo ltd.... the rims is syncors ds 28 now. will take the pics and uploaded gain later.... what u think ?


hot diggity!


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

kramonut said:


> My do all bike...currently w/ no front brake. Need to get a longer hose for the front.


new frame (08) or the old one?


----------



## D8lover (Apr 19, 2007)

teoz said:


> I really like those voltage 0s and 0 ltds frames, maybe cuz i have something similar  (damn i should get 0 instead of 35 but i had limited budget:skep: )
> 
> btw, white fork would look great:thumbsup:


Tx man. yeah white forks would look good, but I just can't get the pike in white.... thinking about painting it but it's still kinda new.... so may be I'll do it later.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

D8lover said:


> Tx man. yeah white forks would look good, but I just can't get the pike in white.... thinking about painting it but it's still kinda new.... so may be I'll do it later.


Eh... it's out of warranty anyways. Might as well paint it. Looks like the first year of Pikes... so that's what? 05? Just make sure that the arch on the lowers is the revised version... The first batch of lowers tended to crack. This was fixed and the new lowers were sent out... Most of these were caught... but figured I'd give you a heads up.


----------



## D8lover (Apr 19, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Eh... it's out of warranty anyways. Might as well paint it. Looks like the first year of Pikes... so that's what? 05? Just make sure that the arch on the lowers is the revised version... The first batch of lowers tended to crack. This was fixed and the new lowers were sent out... Most of these were caught... but figured I'd give you a heads up.


not sure what year it is as it's an OEM. could be 05 or could be 06.... thanks for the warning though. I'll check on it. Cheers


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The sticker style and color says it's an 05. Plus the model isn't a number that corresponds to the displacement of a classic motor. 454 and 409 are Chevy motors, the 426 is a Chrysler Hemi. 2005 is the only year the fork models were SL, Race, and Team. In 2006, they became the 409, 426, and 454 (respectively).

My fork also has the production year stamped/forged/whatever into it.


----------



## D8lover (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow never thought of that the numbers related to V8 engines. big blocks motor..... it must be 05 then... I never run rock shox on my bike b4, this is the 1st time. Thanks for the tip mate.


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

D8lover said:


> Wow never thought of that the numbers related to V8 engines. big blocks motor..... it must be 05 then... I never run rock shox on my bike b4, this is the 1st time. Thanks for the tip mate.


Same with the argyles, 302 (ford 5.0) 318 (chrysler smallblock) or 409 (ford bigblock, chevy had a short lived 409 also but the fords was more well known.)


----------



## D8lover (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm currently building a street machine with a 350 ZZ4 small block chevy.... it's a pick up so I can carry my bikes hehehehe... if you want to take a peek of the project here's the link http://myholden.com/gall2/v/holdenutes/1983/ sorry a bit OOT


----------



## kramonut (Jul 6, 2005)

zephyr11 said:


> new frame (08) or the old one?


'05 Frame.

Mark


----------



## ETBA (Oct 28, 2007)

This is my friend Justin's Riot.
It's super dialed, thought you guys might wanna see it.


----------



## D8lover (Apr 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thats class my friend...Love it props...


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

anyone ever have problems with Profile hub pawls slipping? Solutions?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

buckoW said:
 

> anyone ever have problems with Profile hub pawls slipping? Solutions?


Haven't had any problems with my profile slipping, but just looking at the driver, I can see how if you packed it with too much grease that may effect pawl spring return... or it could be just weak springs or worn pawls... Simple design, those are the only probs I could think of that reasonably could occur.

ETBA, for how many blkmrkts there are out there today that one is spec'ed out very nicely, I like it.


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

DAvo said:


> Nicolai 2MXTB baby! booyah!


that's a sweet ride!!!


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

ETBA said:


> This is my friend Justin's Riot.
> It's super dialed, thought you guys might wanna see it.


that bike looks better than some women


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

update

















swapped out the fork, a 60mm DJ4


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

here's the updated pics of my '08 devinci district 2...i added some stroker rydes and deity bars/stem


----------



## p2Baller (Aug 10, 2007)

ETBA said:


> This is my friend Justin's Riot.
> It's super dialed, thought you guys might wanna see it.


very sweet bike there!

what tires are those?? are they suitable for dirt jumping? thanks!


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> Haven't had any problems with my profile slipping, but just looking at the driver, I can see how if you packed it with too much grease that may effect pawl spring return... or it could be just weak springs or worn pawls... Simple design, those are the only probs I could think of that reasonably could occur.
> 
> Not an issue with the grease being too thick. It is almost like the pawls wore down the teeth on the inside of the shell. It has happened to 3 profile different hubs. One 6 speed and 2 nine speed. I might have had a grease that was too thin? I tried everything I could after it started but then it was too late. They didn't have an easy life. Another one broke inside at the aluminum axle where the axle studs thread into. I still like Profile though. I might try and make one out of all the parts.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

buckoW said:


> BikeSATORI said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't had any problems with my profile slipping, but just looking at the driver, I can see how if you packed it with too much grease that may effect pawl spring return... or it could be just weak springs or worn pawls... Simple design, those are the only probs I could think of that reasonably could occur.
> ...


That is rough man. 
I've never run any of the multi-speed Profile stuff so I'm not sure if the internals are much different. If they weren't modified or beefed up any over the SS stuff, the extra width on the cassette body might be tweaking the teeth/engagement in hub body.... but that's a lame excuse. 
I would think Profile might help you out on this, but being over the atlantic there, might be hard to get much done with them in florida. 
Also, I've heard a lot about avoiding their 3pc axle designs... weakspot in the design. You could go full chromoly internals, even the 3pc chromo might be stronger. But, not sure of availability for 135mm spaced hubs. I know you could probably get their 3/8" outer chromo axle studs to fit a 10mm mtb dropout with little modification. Which part of the axle did you break? 
Good luck with that.


----------



## ETBA (Oct 28, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> ETBA, for how many blkmrkts there are out there today that one is spec'ed out very nicely, I like it.


Yeah, he always has the most dialed bikes, I'm going to East Texas to ride with him next week. I'm gonna be putting all my new stuff on my bike then too, so I'll try to get some more updated pics for you guys.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> That is rough man.
> I've never run any of the multi-speed Profile stuff so I'm not sure if the internals are much different. If they weren't modified or beefed up any over the SS stuff, the extra width on the cassette body might be tweaking the teeth/engagement in hub body.... but that's a lame excuse.
> I would think Profile might help you out on this, but being over the atlantic there, might be hard to get much done with them in florida.
> Also, I've heard a lot about avoiding their 3pc axle designs... weakspot in the design. You could go full chromoly internals, even the 3pc chromo might be stronger. But, not sure of availability for 135mm spaced hubs. I know you could probably get their 3/8" outer chromo axle studs to fit a 10mm mtb dropout with little modification. Which part of the axle did you break?
> Good luck with that.


Hey Bike Satori
I ripped the hub almost in half. I drifted into a berm and then slingshotted out the other side and the tire started rubbing on the frame. I thought it was the rim or spoke tension but the hub split in 2 and the cassette fell off with the body and half of the alu axle and the axle stud still inside. The aluminum axle broke at the end of the threads for the axle studs or between the cassette and hub shell if you will. This hub didn't have any slippage yet and I want to salvage the body because the teeth are still good but the axle is so mangled inside there that, that project is on hold for a very rainy day. I have moved on and have been having other problems with other hubs but I still haven't given up hope on the Profile hubs. The fronts are still running strong though. I would try and get parts from profile but I don't want to pay to find other problems. It is more how, how much and where I ride that is the problem not theirs. The DT Swiss hubs with their ratchet ring is working ok for now. If you want to see pics I have to upload them so just ask othwise I don't like to post broken stuff. Thinking about the single speed stuff....you might be right about the length of the cassette body on the multi geared hubs flexing the aluminum axle leading to shell tooth wear. They worked well for a long time so I am not disappointed.
Sorry for the derail. Back to the topic at hand.


----------



## minus9 (Oct 7, 2005)

Update on stem, bars, pedals, and some other stuff


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

I don't really like jackal frame because of that "hump" it has but this looks really niiiccceee!!! well done!


----------



## ETBA (Oct 28, 2007)

Those dropouts look pretty crazy too.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

minus9 said:


> Update on stem, bars, pedals, and some other stuff


Jackals have never been my thing.. But if you lost the front brake, got a "taco" style bash, and a pivital seat/post, that thing would be so dialed. It looks like she rides well on the DJ's... Street may be another story. Nice ride.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

27 lbs


















Notable changes from before:

1. I re-laced/built the Halo SAS up front with alloy nips and DT Supercomps to save a little weight. (I know, I have too much time/patience.)
2. plastic pedals (probably the best 12 bucks I've spent on my bike in recent memory)
3. Panaracer 2.1 UST XCPro in the rear
4. XT 4-piston rear with 140mm rotor

I can shave even more weight in the future with a different front wheel (the rebuilt SAS front still weighs 2 lbs and change), tubeless front, and a new fork (somebody buy my 4x). But none of that will probably happen because a) I don't care enough and b) money is tight.

But all in all, this thing hauls ass.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

RB whats the front tire and does wrenchscience actuly have a store??? might want to come by some day


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

paintballeerXC said:


> RB whats the front tire and does wrenchscience actuly have a store??? might want to come by some day


It's a smallblock 8.

Yes, we do have a store.

1022 Murray St.
Berkeley, CA 94703

Drop by sometime and I'll give you da tour. Because of the way our business works (EVERY bike is a custom one-of), we keep a constantly-rotating stock and there isn't always necessarily *cool* stuff to look at. (don't expect a bunch of 303s hangin' on the wall...) But if you drop by when the riding season starts to ramp up, I can promise you'll never see so much X.0, XTR, Dura-Ace, and Red under one roof again.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

haahah ya ill stop by sometime you doing that underground race in B town tomrrow night?


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

paintballeerXC said:


> haahah ya ill stop by sometime you doing that underground race in B town tomrrow night?


No. I called it off. (check the rideSFO forums if you have an account there...)

Somebody narc'ed to the pigs. :madman:


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Rb said:


> 27 lbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, looks fast man. Original build, that's for sure. I kinda like the tractor tire out back, just for roost points, haha, not my thing though.
I see you are moto too...
Never seen the twisty pc's on a 4X style bike either... most racer heads are out there droppin' benji's on the high dollar plats. Loved the old XT m755 brakes too... one of the only mineral fluid brakes that I actually wish I didn't sell off.

by the way, your shop has got the mojo! most I've ever seen in one room together, haha.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

Rb said:


> No. I called it off. (check the rideSFO forums if you have an account there...)
> 
> Somebody narc'ed to the pigs. :madman:


damnnnnnnnn will inform my fools we should ride some time man


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> yeah, looks fast man. Original build, that's for sure. I kinda like the tractor tire out back, just for roost points, haha, not my thing though.
> I see you are moto too...
> Never seen the twisty pc's on a 4X style bike either... most racer heads are out there droppin' benji's on the high dollar plats. Loved the old XT m755 brakes too... one of the only mineral fluid brakes that I actually wish I didn't sell off.
> 
> by the way, your shop has got the mojo! most I've ever seen in one room together, haha.


Thought somebody would say something about my seemingly 'off' rear tire choice... I needed something cheap, tubeless, and narrow, with bite for the dirt around here.

Ody plastic pedals are the real deal. I can't see myself buying an expensive pair of boutique pedals when these work just as well, if not better, paired with just about ANY shoe.

We sold nearly 100 Mojo's last year. Seems everybody wants to get their hands on one -- including myself. Should've seen the 13 Mojo SL's we had here last week....


----------



## kash$ (Mar 30, 2006)

*Versus Jab*


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

kash$ said:


>


That yoke looks.... mehh. And the BB looks incredibly lowwww. Just my opinionn.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

A Grove said:


> That yoke looks.... mehh. And the BB looks incredibly lowwww. Just my opinionn.


haha, I thought that chainstay yoke was the best part on the whole frame! I just like that style... reminds me of my molly just a hair. But this one here looks like a big wrap-around, almost like you have to deflate the tire just to put it on if you run a fatty out back...

But yeah, bb does look low, that's what I was questioning in the other thread on this bike...


----------



## ETBA (Oct 28, 2007)

*upgraded Xenia*

I posted a seperate thread with more pics, but thought I would post a couple pics in here as well. I can't say enough good about the Argyles, so smooth.


----------



## hellbilly (Apr 18, 2006)

My Mob and a lowered Pike 70mm travel


----------



## hellbilly (Apr 18, 2006)

My Mob and a lowered Pike 70mm


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

^^^ dope colors. i like alot


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

That's a great looking bike... Love the matching frame and fork colours...


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

that's a nice bike!!!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

hellbilly said:


> My Mob and a lowered Pike 70mm


what is the foundry bike co sticker? why on the mob? 
The simple color looks pretty cool, clean, but you should have shaved the forks disc tabs before you painted. Rat-can it?
Looks like a lightweight build, like the twisty pc's.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

hellbilly said:


> My Mob and a lowered Pike 70mm


First gen. Mob? It doesn't have the disk brace between chainstay and seatstay...


----------



## hellbilly (Apr 18, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> what is the foundry bike co sticker? why on the mob?
> The simple color looks pretty cool, clean, but you should have shaved the forks disc tabs before you painted. Rat-can it?
> Looks like a lightweight build, like the twisty pc's.


Foundry Bike Co is my bike shop in Euless TX. Why on the Mob i love this bike its the best feeling frame ive ridden. i thought about shaving the disc tabs and yes it is spray paint. There is no TI on it and it weights 29.5lb


----------



## BikeDude823 (Jan 2, 2008)

That bike is sweet. What kind of paint did you use? It looks pretty cool.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

Rb said:


> 27 lbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can we have more pics of that sweet lookin bike in the front in white pls...
looks wicked!


----------



## DickieJones33 (Apr 19, 2006)

My Identiti P-45 "Omen"



















Bigger pics and more info here: www.arfreeriders.com

The Build:

* Frame: Identiti P-45
* Forks: Rock Shox Pike 454
* Headset: FSA Pig Unsealed
* Rims: Rhyno Lite 24"
* Rear Hub: KHE Reverse Freecoaster 36 hole, 14mm axle, 9 tooth
* Front Hub: Marzocchi 20mm 32 hole
* Tires: Kenda K-Rad 24"
* BB: Profile 19mm
* Cranks: Deity Vendetta
* Sprocket: Odyssey MDS
* Chain: KHE Collapse w/halflink
* Pedals: Atomlab Aircorp
* Seat Clamp: Identiti
* Seat Post: Identiti
* Seat: Deity
* Stem: Deity
* Bars: Deity
* Bar Ends: Deity
* Grips: ODI Longneck
* Levers: Avid Speed Dial 7
* Rear Brake: Avid Single Digit 7
* Front Brake: Avid BB7 08
* Peg: Odyssey JPG Light with Gland MkIII hub guard


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Brad @ Nempro - Why would you lower the old 66's? That fork is like 8 pounds, its heavier than your frame >.>

XSL_WiLL, STP frames can't clear 203mm rotors.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Wow... that question was asked like 2 years ago when I was thinking about buying one. And it actually does clear a 203mm rotor.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

ilikemybike011 said:


> Brad @ Nempro - Why would you lower the old 66's? That fork is like 8 pounds, its heavier than your frame >.>
> 
> XSL_WiLL, STP frames can't clear 203mm rotors.


Not exactly sure what you are replying too here..... but, 
...Brad slammed 66's before you were probably even pondering riding a big bike in the park. He was pretty ahead of his time on what he was doing back then. I'm pretty sure he must have realized how overkill that fork was, even at that time of bomb-proof trends, but it gets attention, no doubt about it... it spread some word.

People wanted more and more and more travel at that time, putting dual-crown forks on hardtails while he was busy slamming forks for shorter A-C lengths and steeper head-angles, more bmx like, where most other huckers were aiming at choppers. And look where we are now.  slamming your Fox XC fork to keep the weight down and make it handle more like a bmx...


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

zephyr11 said:


> can we have more pics of that sweet lookin bike in the front in white pls...
> looks wicked!


it's an Ellsworth Ride.....


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

this will be my dj/4x/ss bike....this is her all built up in the shop...it should be shipped to me by next week sometime (hopefully)


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

pipes10 said:


> this will be my dj/4x/ss bike....this is her all built up in the shop...it should be shipped to me by next week sometime (hopefully)


did you buy it as a complete?
...they completely assembled your bike before shipping?


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> did you buy it as a complete?
> ...they completely assembled your bike before shipping?


yes i bought it as a complete...transition gives u many options and i chose their freeride single ring kit, rp23, and pike 454 air u-turn....transition sent all the parts and the shop had to assemble it....they could have just sent me everything and i could have assembled it myself but they decided they would assemble it and ship it like all complete bikes are sent (handlebars off, front wheel off, front caliper off, pedals off, etc...) so i will just have a quick 5 min setup and i'm good to go


----------



## brian242 (Jan 26, 2008)

there it be


----------



## spzero (Jan 15, 2008)

Pics from today 
















just messing in the park flatlanding


----------



## V-Dub (Jan 27, 2004)

SuperCo Charger. Just a frame so far. All the parts are on the way.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

good pics of my bike here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=377328


----------



## EggsnBacon (Mar 12, 2007)

This is my new urban/ss/dj bike, This setup weighs 34.59 lbs. (150mm spacing) With some further light weight modifications, (SLR saddle, Ti spring, wellgo pedals, mono mini pro brakes, xtr cranks) She could easily get down to 31-&-change


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

EggsnBacon said:


> This is my new urban/ss/dj bike, This setup weighs 34.59 lbs. (150mm spacing) With some further light weight modifications, (SLR saddle, Ti spring, wellgo pedals, mono mini pro brakes, *xtr cranks)* She could easily get down to 31-&-change


Thank god you're getting lighter cranks. I was scrolling down and I saw the top of your bike then the middle and was like shitttttttttttttt thats ****ing nice.... and then I saw the cranks. Buzzkill. Amazing build though, specially when you get the new parts


----------



## EggsnBacon (Mar 12, 2007)

ilikemybike011 said:


> Thank god you're getting lighter cranks. I was scrolling down and I saw the top of your bike then the middle and was like shitttttttttttttt thats ****ing nice.... and then I saw the cranks. Buzzkill. Amazing build though, specially when you get the new parts


Haha, thanks. I built it up for DH riding first, and it originally weighed in at 40lbs  So all this new stuff will be the light side of the spectrum, for AM, urban, and DJ type riding. I already ordered the spring and the pedals, the next upgrade will be the cranks for sure.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

EggsnBacon said:


> This is my new urban/*ss*/dj bike, This setup weighs 34.59 lbs. (150mm spacing) With some further light weight modifications, (SLR saddle, Ti spring, wellgo pedals, mono mini pro brakes, xtr cranks) She could easily get down to 31-&-change


I don't know why those cranks would be a "buzzkill", they are a staple item in this area of biking, unlike this bike as a whole, haha.

The only buzzkill I would find is the fact that it has a few too many gears to make it an "ss", haha... maybe you mistyped?
edit: I'm an idiot... been in this forum too long. Didn't realize you meant SS = slopestyle, I was thinking SingleSpeed, my bad. In that case, you're right on point with that one, no doubt about it.
...a bit too much squish for "urban" riding too IMO.  :skep: ...urban, man I dislike that word, almost as useful here as it is in referring to "urban" music. 

Intense bike though, that's for sure.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

wow dude, thats intense.
haha


----------



## EggsnBacon (Mar 12, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> I don't know why those cranks would be a "buzzkill", they are a staple item in this area of biking, unlike this bike as a whole, haha.
> 
> The only buzzkill I would find is the fact that it has a few too many gears to make it an "ss", haha... maybe you mistyped?
> ...a bit too much squish for "urban" riding too.  :skep: ...urban, man I dislike that word, almost as useful here as it is in referring to "urban" music.
> ...


You know the name of the bike is SS (as in slopestyle) right? My bad, I must've forgotten this isn't the Intense forum, where SS refers to the slopestyle, instead of single speed  

"Urban" does suck as a term, but its the only way to be broad enough to cover all the types of riding people do in an urban setting. I prefer the ability to do more free-riding whilst riding on an "URBAN ASSAULT!!!!" (inside joke I guess), where as a lot of you guys posting here seem to enjoy the bmx style more. Its all personal preference, and how you use the (lame-ish) word 'urban'.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

EggsnBacon said:


> You know the name of the bike is SS (as in slopestyle) right? My bad, I must've forgotten this isn't the Intense forum, where SS refers to the slopestyle, instead of single speed
> 
> "Urban" does suck as a term, but its the only way to be broad enough to cover all the types of riding people do in an urban setting. I prefer the ability to do more free-riding whilst riding on an "URBAN ASSAULT!!!!" (inside joke I guess), where as a lot of you guys posting here seem to enjoy the bmx style more. Its all personal preference, and how you use the (lame-ish) word 'urban'.


I'll be honest, I haven't paid much attention to the Intense offerings since the days of the mighty M1. They have always been out of my pocketbooks reach, and a bit too "racerboy" for me anyway. Always great products I'm sure though.
And while it sho' ain't no SS SuperSport with a Bigblock LS6, it does look fun as hell.



EggsnBacon said:


> Its all personal preference


respect.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Mmmm... LS6. My new whip was supposed to be a LS1 powered TransAm. Same basic block architecture as the LS6, was going to do long tube headers and LS6 intake manifold... Then I decided to run it by my insurance agent... Well... it's now out of the question. I might have to get an import... Can't find a clean s14 240sx... might have to settle for a Teggy or a Lude... I would love another Celica All-Trac... but they're not easy to find. And I'm not a fan of the Subaru... some of the stuff isn't thought out too well... I guess I could get an LT powered Camaro or TA... Insurance is about what I'm paying on the daily driver right now... But I prefer the newer styling.

The LS is small block design though... The Camaro SS is the only SS that got an LS motor. Well... the 06+ Monte Carlo and Impala SS got the LS4... but it's still a transvserse FWD.

The Impala SS had an LT1 motor. And the LT is still a small block.

Both motors are brilliant, I love them.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Mmmm... LS6. My new whip was supposed to be a LS1 powered TransAm. Same basic block architecture as the LS6, was going to do long tube headers and LS6 intake manifold... Then I decided to run it by my insurance agent... Well... it's now out of the question. I might have to get an import... Can't find a clean s14 240sx... might have to settle for a Teggy or a Lude... I would love another Celica All-Trac... but they're not easy to find. And I'm not a fan of the Subaru... some of the stuff isn't thought out too well... I guess I could get an LT powered Camaro or TA... Insurance is about what I'm paying on the daily driver right now... But I prefer the newer styling.
> 
> The LS is small block design though... The Camaro SS is the only SS that got an LS motor. Well... the 06+ Monte Carlo and Impala SS got the LS4... but it's still a transvserse FWD.
> 
> ...


you're thinking too recent my friend.

69/70 Chevelle SS had option for the legendary LS6 454. My father had one as a crate engine, re-built it in his bath-tub and put it in his 69' vette (after blowing the stock 427) and ran mid 10's on street tires, and this was in the early 70's mind you. Would torque the whole frame over and lift the front off the ground, he called it the leapin' frog since it was dark green.

I also had a '96 Impala SS, all black with blue ghost flames... fun car, but it was a boat, actually glad I got rid of that when I did.

My brother had one of the last TransAm WS6's ever built.... sold it off for some cash for another investment... he now has a pristine '01 Z06. I think he regrets selling the TA though.


----------



## EggsnBacon (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah definitely should've held on the WS6, especially since it was one of last ones. Much less 'racerboy' than a vette too... jk


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

EggsnBacon said:


> Yeah definitely should've held on the WS6, especially since it was one of last ones. Much less 'racerboy' than a vette too... jk


haha, agreed... but then again, this Z06 is from the first model year of it's new return. :thumbsup: this is the only reason it still remains stock, no exhaust or cam, etc...
I've still got some unused brand new full leather seats from that WS6 sitting in my barn too. My bro worked for Lear, so he had extra seating for just about every vehicle we've ever owned just because it was free... gonna hit ebay soon... got some for an 02 z71 sierra too if anybody's interested. 

...neither car is really my style, but hey, I don't complain about the vette being "racerboy", even if I did agree, it's currently parked in my garage and I can take it out any time I want! only problem is, it doesn't do well in snow here.  haha, but seriously, everytime I drive the vette, I just get all these ridiculous nasty looks from people, looks of either hatred for burning extra fossil fuels, or looks of pure jealousy (not to mention cop magnet)... but either way, it just makes me feel like an as$hole even if I'm not driving like one... I don't dig it. Low-key sleeper is more my style.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> you're thinking too recent my friend.
> 
> 69/70 Chevelle SS had option for the legendary LS6 454. My father had one as a crate engine, re-built it in his bath-tub and put it in his 69' vette (after blowing the stock 427) and ran mid 10's on street tires, and this was in the early 70's mind you. Would torque the whole frame over and lift the front off the ground, he called it the leapin' frog since it was dark green.
> 
> ...


Ha... yeah... I am thinking a little too recent. You're right.

I loved those Impala SS. My buddy's ran 13 seconds with all of his audio gear loading down the back.

I'm not a big fan of the C5 Corvette. The C6 is a different story though...


----------



## bobbyOCR (Feb 11, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> did you buy it as a complete?
> ...they completely assembled your bike before shipping?


standard practice. Assemble it, test it so everything works, disconnect the bars, pedals, seatpost and front wheel and ship.


----------



## Matago (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## minus9 (Oct 7, 2005)

Street machine


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

minus9 said:


> Street machine


That looks like a trials bike that got fooled into thinking its a street machine


----------



## minus9 (Oct 7, 2005)

ilikemybike011 said:


> That looks like a trials bike that got fooled into thinking its a street machine


Well shhhhhhhhhh....

Don't tell it!

It works fine the way it is


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

ilikemybike011 said:


> That looks like a trials bike that got fooled into thinking its a street machine


Thats 'cuz thats what it is my friend....


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

I vomited the moment I saw those tires.


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

*Lenosky STP!!*

Finally finished up my build! Comes in at a hefty 25.6lbs. This will also be my dedicated SS, so don't mind the front brake and the Candy's they will come off when DJing.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

floorguy724 said:


> Finally finished up my build! Comes in at a hefty 25.6lbs. This will also be my dedicated SS, so don't mind the front brake and the Candy's they will come off when DJing.


A "hefty" 25.6, haha! :skep:

Last I time I weighed my Molly she was around that with a rigid front fork and no front brake. :thumbsup:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

He is running XC wheels, tires, clipless pedals, and a Pike 454.


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> He is running XC wheels, tires, clipless pedals, and a Pike 454.


Ya your right Will, I have SB8's but very muddy around here right now so the MotoRaptors will due. The pedals will come off on the days when I go DJing. Can you imagine the weight if I were to put my Float 100rl and Crossmax's on this thing. Please don't flame me on the Mavics, it's the only QR wheels I have sitting around.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

floorguy724 said:


>


That totally beat mine, but Ill put it up anyway ahah










Also, what ratio are you running on yours?


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Whoa....25 lb XC'ed out STPs...?

I might have to put my hardtail on a further diet...


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

ilikemybike011 said:


> Also, what ratio are you running on yours?


Yeah I know it's light, but this is also my SS for xc/am. I am running a 23/13 ratio because I am going to be riding on the trails around here (Fort Ord) and I wanted a micro drive and this was the closest that i could find to a 32/18 which I normally run. I should'nt be posting this in this forum but.......I know I could drop another pound or two without sacrificing durability.


----------



## minus9 (Oct 7, 2005)

Now this one is the pure trials bike...


----------



## mikesier (Jan 19, 2008)

Here's my bike!


----------



## GravityWins (Dec 18, 2005)

My P bike and I at the greatest place on earth


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

Cleveland rocks!!!!


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Rb said:


> Whoa....25 lb XC'ed out STPs...?
> 
> I might have to put my hardtail on a further diet...


Yeah you will  as long as theres no carbon, ur good


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

I was actually wondering about carbon for fro applications [cruiser, dh, 4x]


----------



## karmapolice (Sep 1, 2007)

recent pic, haven't ridden much if at all lately due to cold weather and rain and school. I want to get a stationary trainer just got no money for one.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Booo on the zero tolerance sign! Slightly ironic that you're riding a BlkMrkt and there's a zero tolerance sign in the background.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

I believe it says "school safety zone." Redundant in many ways.. best is that my guess is he was shredding the school


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

my jackal in the cozey confines of the gondola at mammoth. haven't gotten around to extracting the front brake. lazy? yes.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

mild beast said:


> my jackal in the cozey confines of the gondola at mammoth. haven't gotten around to extracting the front brake. lazy? yes.


That at Mammoth ?

- wow my bad, didn't read the caption


----------



## karmapolice (Sep 1, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Booo on the zero tolerance sign! Slightly ironic that you're riding a BlkMrkt and there's a zero tolerance sign in the background.


yeah thats why I took it there


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

karmapolice said:


> recent pic, haven't ridden much if at all lately due to cold weather and rain and school. I want to get a stationary trainer just got no money for one.


Most raddest picture yet.

So simply sick.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

karmapolice said:


> recent pic, haven't ridden much if at all lately due to cold weather and rain and school. I want to get a stationary trainer just got no money for one.


lovin it...
was it yours that was with a dart before?


----------



## karmapolice (Sep 1, 2007)

yeah I put the dart on it to mock it up while I was waiting for the dj1 to come from ups


----------



## dhmtb7 (May 27, 2005)

that is my baby
















that beauty is for sale, [email protected]


----------



## 97 ATX 2.0L (Jun 29, 2006)

My p1:
Just switched from rigid to a Sherman Jumper.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

holy slack angle there bud....


----------



## gkenshin (Jan 20, 2008)

http://www.bebo.com/PhotoAlbumBig.j...41&PhotoAlbumId=4623794370&PhotoId=6774873678


----------



## dhwes87 (Sep 27, 2005)

*bicycle*

Here is my STP


----------



## gkenshin (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## off_road (Jul 7, 2007)

brand new gaint stp ss. cant wait to ride it at the indoor track this week.


----------



## BikeDude823 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's my DJ/Trail bike. It's an '07 P. All Mountain, and pretty much stock because I spent all my money buying it.


----------



## V-Dub (Jan 27, 2004)

Just finished it up tonight. 27.2 lbs, and no whack XC parts. Well, maybe the tires...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

25lb 5oz of enlightenment.









































































thread


----------



## V-Dub (Jan 27, 2004)

Wow, blacked out to the limit...


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

so many sick bikes!!!


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

last two bikes are amazing super co is getting around alot and therer clean same with the blackbeastofblackdeath


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

V-Dub said:


> Just finished it up tonight. 27.2 lbs, and no whack XC parts. Well, maybe the tires...


Impressive!... Most impressive. (Darth Vader voice.)


----------



## EggsnBacon (Mar 12, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> 25lb 5oz of enlightenment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So does that stem clamp to the steerer tube when you tighten the headset? I.E. does it flex?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

EggsnBacon said:


> So does that stem clamp to the steerer tube when you tighten the headset? I.E. does it flex?


I believe it's an internal piston, so it clamps onto the steer tube as you tighten the faceplate.


----------



## Castle (Jul 13, 2003)

v-dub that's tight! 

what gearing are you running?


----------



## V-Dub (Jan 27, 2004)

Castle said:


> v-dub that's tight!
> 
> what gearing are you running?


28 x 14 with 165mm cranks.


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

V-Dub said:


> ...27.2 lbs, .


that's about 10#'s lighter than my rig. wow.

what kind of 
- fork
- rims (double wall?)
- frame


----------



## TheProphet (May 31, 2005)

Upgrades since last time: 
White KMC Chain
Rennen Tensioner because the Surly ones suck...


----------



## BikeDude823 (Jan 2, 2008)

love the chain!


----------



## KeithxCourage (Jan 31, 2008)

Thought my first post should be my first urban/park rig. I'm still in the dark about this particular school of cycling. Been riding trials for the past 2 and a half years. XC for 2 years prior to that.
Enough banter here it is:









DDG Sting. Its a hodge podge of crap really.
After I got it I put in a 26" rear, made it SS, and took off the rear brake. Threw on a cheap front V brake so I don't smash pedestrians or traffic because V mounts in the rear are set up for a 24". 
Lost the lame Bel-Air and slapped on some random Odyssey mini my buddy gave me. 
saving for a TBC Revolution wheelset and rear brake. Also new bars and stem coming.

I think I'm trading in pedal kicks for fufanu's.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

EggsnBacon said:


> So does that stem clamp to the steerer tube when you tighten the headset? I.E. does it flex?


not flexy one bit. Will got it, it's like an internal piston that compresses on the steerer clamp the more you tighten the bars. Similar in concept to the Profile Racing H.I.P. stem.
it's all magnets...

just kidding, hate to throw you off... it's actually Mighty Putty.

that superco is lookin' oh so petite and smooth too. you could easily get that well below the weight of my bike I'm sure... but MAN?!? 165 cranks, are you riding flatland on it?


----------



## V-Dub (Jan 27, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> that superco is lookin' oh so petite and smooth too. you could easily get that well below the weight of my bike I'm sure... but MAN?!? 165 cranks, are you riding flatland on it?


Well, 2 reasons for those, 1 - I already had the cranks, 2 - the bike is pretty short, and I wanted as much toe clearance as possible for x-ups/barspins.

Fork is a 2007 Marzocchi 4X. I painted the lowers.

With a lighter fork and cranks it could be under 25 lbs pretty easy. Bars and post are still full length, I might end up cutting them both down a bit.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Swap that seat, change cranks/chain, slam/chop post, and cut ure bars to desired length and that thing would already get hella light. Not to mention if you went rigid....


----------



## EggsnBacon (Mar 12, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> not flexy one bit. Will got it, it's like an internal piston that compresses on the steerer clamp the more you tighten the bars. Similar in concept to the Profile Racing H.I.P. stem.
> it's all magnets...
> 
> just kidding, hate to throw you off... it's actually Mighty Putty.


Oh you are just too funny.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

EggsnBacon said:


> Oh you are just too funny.


ha, sorry, the idiocy was flowing freely that day. Just look up the kink relief stem.

V-dub, that's too bad you gotta run super short cranks on that bike in order to get foot clearance. 
Also just curious, how did you go about painting the lowers on your 4X? I may paint the lowers on my old DJ2 one of these days but I know rat-can won't hold up long...


----------



## V-Dub (Jan 27, 2004)

I think I could have got away with 170's, but already had the 65's.

I took the whole thing apart, took seals out and everything. Used paint stripper to get off old paint, than sanded them super smooth. I used some automotive paint I got at Checker, primer, paint, and clearcoat. It's the first time I've tried this kind of paint, so I am curious to see if it holds up.


----------



## EggsnBacon (Mar 12, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> Just look up the kink relief stem.
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks, much appreciated.
> ...


----------



## minus9 (Oct 7, 2005)

A Grove said:


> Swap that seat, change cranks/chain, slam/chop post, and cut ure bars to desired length and that thing would already get hella light. Not to mention if you went rigid....


Wrong, wrong, wrong

Just paint it purple and add some streamers


----------



## V-Dub (Jan 27, 2004)

minus9 said:


> Wrong, wrong, wrong
> 
> Just paint it purple and add some streamers


Alright, you asked for it...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

V-Dub said:


> Alright, you asked for it...


rock & roll. The purple patriot coming to let loose.


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

changed it up again, back to 26" rear
Vermont 28t sprocket
Ringle Mag Pedals just about ground to the spindle


----------



## the-ultimate-cyclist (Jan 8, 2008)

*cycle*

:???:


----------



## massSCENE (Nov 19, 2007)

My Evil.








she has changed some. new cranks, new sattle, new pedals, next will be the revolution wheelset.


----------



## gomuckafoose (Feb 11, 2008)

i like downhill said:


> here is my chase frame i just got. i painted it gold because ive never seen someone paint there bike gold, and i wanted to be different...it turned out nice i must say.


hey,im prety new to this site,so sry if im doing something wrong,but u seem like a guy who knows what he's talking about.i just have one question...
if u have a bike that came with a 100mm fork,do you think you would be able to put a bigger fork on it,such as a fork with 160mm travel,and be able to ride it without any problems??

i dont exatly know much about this whole forum buisness but,if this does end up being in the wrong place,someone plz respond to this... hopefully ill get it b/ im kinda new to this whole thing...ty!


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

what frame is it you speak of? some you can some you can't. regardless your head angle will be slackened immensely. You should be able to ride it just fine, but most frames you would drastically limiting the lifespan on


----------



## gomuckafoose (Feb 11, 2008)

BikeSATORI said:


> I like the USB Molly... and of course the Nemesis', they are a given, but out of my pocket's reach for now. I'm surprised the mob crew hasn't set in....
> 
> current street/dj rig... smooth movin' steel....
> 
> ...


is that the 2006 marzocchi DJ 2? if it is plz tell me how it performs.

ty


----------



## bobbyOCR (Feb 11, 2007)

Does everything. DH/DJ/street (to an extent. I'm too **** to whip out anything that needs burlier parts/SS/rear only).

26.95lb. with 350mm seatpost. man its fast downhill (26.95 is with real tyres. with those it's like 26.3)


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

man that is a lot lighter than I would of thought it would be. Nice!


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2005)

*Sealclubber*

Dude I'm not sure what I like better the wall or the bike!

Both look good.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2005)

*Here's mine*

It's a few year old STP, pretty much everything has been upgraded, made into single speed, 24" wheels, Hayes brakes, PIKE, Twenty6 pedals w/ homemade grind plate, Twenty6 levers, Syncros bar and stem, it's been thrashed and ghost ridden and she's still going strong- just can't seem to kill the damn thing- might take a silver bullit to get it one .


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Holy ****..... Thats...... interesting.


----------



## EggsnBacon (Mar 12, 2007)

Damn you and your twenty6 pedals E2!  How do you like the furry? Wouldn't it be a biatch to keep clean?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2005)

EggsnBacon said:


> Damn you and your twenty6 pedals E2!  How do you like the furry? Wouldn't it be a biatch to keep clean?


It's REALLY temporary get it dirty a few times and peel it off- I have done it to bikes in the past for fun once with some tony the tiger orange stripes, then I've done some Blue fur that came out looking like Cookie Monster, and I guess this one could qualify as "scuzzelbutt" 
Love the Twenty6 pedals i run those on both my bikes, a blue set on the SS, and red ones on this beast, the flat profile made it easy to mock up a grind plate and not have to worry about getting it done concave and wrestle with numerous prototypes.


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

*My Thread 1, at long last*

well, just picked it up today. $700 with bmx cranks, micro drive, super short chainstays. I love it already. once snows gone, II rode it around the parking lot here, the only place with no snow, and it felt awesome. I cant believe I finally got one of these bikes. the guy that sold it to me had it nice and pimped out, andhere I almost bought the stock '08 model for a mere $100 less(not even). I lucked out, even if it is aluminum. .


----------



## EggsnBacon (Mar 12, 2007)

My buddy bought a stock one of those Haros last year for 650 or something, it was his first 'mountain bike', and totally fell in love with it immediately. The chainstays are awesomely short. Looks like you snagged a good one! (Aluminium isn't _that_ bad anyway...)


----------



## deacon (Feb 17, 2008)

what do you mean small bike what size top tube do you recommend?


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

yo, [email protected], did that beast you'r riding escaped from that cage in the back? cuz its opened, lol. anyway, its awsome.


----------



## Castle (Jul 13, 2003)

diggin the Fur ride!


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

My first DJ bike. I come from a dh background with over 10 years in spd(xc, enduro and dh) so it feels very strange but as I live far from the hills I have to do sth when I'm in the city. Still waiting for the training jumps to be at least semi dry.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Very slick.. .What frame is that?


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Duncon Pus.sy Dirt (stupid auto censor)


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Never even heard of that frame... or company. What are the specs (geo) on that badboy?


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

It's a Polish company. Got it from an ex team rider. Wanted the bike build cheap as I will probably kill it during learning anyway. 

Don't remember if the geo is the same as one posted on the site but here it is:
14.95''-15.7'' CS
40.5''-41.25'' WB
68 HA
22.75'' TT
70 SA


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi guys, rider from Singapore. Here's the only pic I have of my ride. Hope you like it.










Specs:

Frame: Woodman Components D
Handlebar: Answer Pro Taper
Grips: Imperial Lock On
Stem: Thomson X4 50mm
Headset: FSA Zero Stack
Levers: Avid SD7
Brakes: Avid BB7
Fork: RST Gila Plus (Can't decide on a fork. It's either going to be a RS Argyle, or a RS Pike)	
Rims: Alex/Specialized 36H (Soon to be changed to Spank Subrosas)
Hubs: Crappy Shimano ones (Soon to be changed to Hope Pro IIs)
Spokes: Unknown at the moment (Soon to be changed to DT Swiss Comps)
Tires: Da Bomb Dirt Reapers (Soon to be changed to Maxxis Holy Rollers)	
Pedals: Specialized Lo Pro Mag II	
Crank: Truvativ Holzfeller Urban
Chain Ring: Truvativ 36T
Chain: KMC
Rear Cogs: Surly 16T
Bottom Bracket: Truvativ (Model unknown)
Saddle: Charge Stool
Seatpost: Thomson Elite 30.9

Notes:
Frame has built-in chain tensioners and horizontal dropouts.


----------



## remember1453 (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## BobBurnes (Feb 12, 2008)

*Dialled Bikes Holeshot*














































Hey, hey! My name's Bob Burnes and I ride 4X (Mountain Cross), dual slalom, and BMX for USAF/Dialled Bikes/Manitou out of Las Vegas, Nevada

This is my 2008 Dialled Bikes Holeshot with:

Forks: 100mm Manitou MRD Minute forks with Absolute Dampner
Frame: Dialled Bikes Holeshot (www.dialledbikes.com)
Brakes: Hayes Disc Brakes Stroker Carbon's with the new 5" disc for the back wheel
Wheels: Sun Ringle Charger wheel sets with 20mm Jumping Flea front hub and a Dirty Flea rear hub
Cockpit: Sunline V-One 50mm stem with V-One OS bars (28") and Sunline Thin grips
Headset: Chris King
Pedals: Pictured are Easton Flatboys, but the bike's now equipped with Sunline V-One
Crank: Race Face Evolve DH
Drivetrain: 38 e-thirteen front ring coupled with Shimano Ultegra 12-26 road casset. E.thirteen LG1 chainguide making sure the Shimano chain doesn't float away. 
Tires: Intense System 4 EX/DC's

Cheers, guys!


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

NOICE - weight?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

BobBurnes said:


> Hey, hey! My name's Bob Burnes and I ride 4X (Mountain Cross), dual slalom, and BMX for USAF/Dialled Bikes/Manitou out of Las Vegas, Nevada
> 
> This is my 2008 Dialled Bikes Holeshot with:
> 
> ...


very slick ripper there Bob, welcome to the forums. :thumbsup:

Haven't heard of Dialled bikes before, but it looks pretty cool, nice dropouts. What's the geo.?
That MRD fork looks very trick too.


----------



## BobBurnes (Feb 12, 2008)

BikeSATORI said:


> very slick ripper there Bob, welcome to the forums. :thumbsup:
> 
> Haven't heard of Dialled bikes before, but it looks pretty cool, nice dropouts. What's the geo.?
> That MRD fork looks very trick too.


Cheers, BikeSATOR! I appreciate the comments and the welcome to the forum. Dialled Bikes are from the UK and have only been around since 2003, but they make the sickest of BMX and 4X race bikes. Super simple lines, perfect lines. Very nice to ride.

The specs for the frame are:

Reynolds 525 steel
Head angle: 69 degrees
TT: (short) 21" (long) 22.3"
Seat tube: 13"
Chainstays: 16.2"
Weight for the frame: 5.1 lbs

and to answer A Groove's question: The total build weight is 25.0 lbs. Very light.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

holy ****.... 25.0... You can even LOOSE weight in that build too!


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

BobBurnes said:


> Hey, hey! My name's Bob Burnes and I ride 4X (Mountain Cross), dual slalom, and BMX for USAF/Dialled Bikes/Manitou out of Las Vegas, Nevada
> 
> This is my 2008 Dialled Bikes Holeshot with:
> 
> ...


That's a crazy nice bike:thumbsup:. How are you liking the Minute?


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

BobBurnes said:


> Hey, hey! My name's Bob Burnes and I ride 4X (Mountain Cross), dual slalom, and BMX for USAF/Dialled Bikes/Manitou out of Las Vegas, Nevada
> 
> This is my 2008 Dialled Bikes Holeshot with:
> 
> ...


how do you like the stroker carbons? i have a set on the way right now


----------



## BobBurnes (Feb 12, 2008)

A-Grove: Yeah, it can lose some weight. I'm going with a much lighter crank set soon and my tires, I'm no longer sponsored by Intense (good company-they just wanted to go a direction I couldn't go), and my new tire company, Schwalbe Tires, are very very light. 

This bike is already lighter than my BMX cruiser and only 2.3 pounds heavier than my XC bike, but it's all crazy strong! 

Which brings me to the Minute. The new Minute MRD from Manitou is made in the USA again and the quality is WAY up! I've had forks come out of the box feeling good-but they went south in a month. These forks felt awesome from the box and it's been two months of me slapping them around constantly and tossing them down the race course. I've bottomed them out, topped them out, and ran them on all the wrong adjustments in my attempts to test them to failure-but I'm the only one who did. I couldn't hurt 'em and I'm a 205 pound, 6'1" 4X wrecker. 

Manitou is back! For the jumpers in this forum, these forks not only rock the 4X and dual slalom, but they're perfect for some DJ as well. Want them locked out? Flip a switch. Done deal. 

The Strokers are the perfect brake. I have to admit-I've always been a Hayes fan, but these brakes have it dialed. From the lever pull to how the brakes grab-I love 'em. The 5" rear disc is AWESEOM!. They stop you like an 8", but save a lot of weight. I think the 5" disc is on the money for DJ, 4X, DS, XC, and touring.

I've no doubt you'll dig on your Strokers! :thumbsup:


----------



## gkenshin (Jan 20, 2008)

how do u put your pics of your bikes on?


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

go to photo bucket, start an account, then put your pictures there, then click on the add photo tab on the reply menu and put the URL of the location of your photo (from photo bucket) in the space for that. Confusing? You have to establish a url location for your photo, then you can put it in this reply spot.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Bob,

Your race bike is SICK!!!! Mad props. That new Minute looks very promising!


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Update mangers: 








Yum Hope Pro2 SS


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

BobBurnes said:


>


I recognize that start gate

Nice frame, where do you get Dialled frames? Who is thier importer?


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

remember1453 said:


>


 That thing looks like as much of a tank as my Steelhead. What's it weigh?


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

I think over at ridemonkey he said something around 35? dont quote me on that one though....


----------



## BobBurnes (Feb 12, 2008)

Rover Nick said:


> I recognize that start gate
> 
> Nice frame, where do you get Dialled frames? Who is thier importer?


Thanks for the props, Rover! I appreciate it. I got my Dialled Holeshot from Dialled Bikes themselves. They're located in England and they've got an importer that you can contact at:

[email protected]

and you can check out there products at:

www.dialledbikes.com
www.dialledbikesusa.com

Such a great frame! I love the lines and color.


----------



## BobBurnes (Feb 12, 2008)

Rb said:


> Bob,
> 
> Your race bike is SICK!!!! Mad props. That new Minute looks very promising!


Cheers, Rb! The new Minute rocks. I can't believe how well this fork performs on the track. I'd always been a Manitou fan and I was so sad to see the brand take a nose dive over the past few years. After their buy-out and Hayes taken over and bringing everything back to the USA, it looks like it's a bright future for Manitou!

I got this fork from the Hayes guys about two months ago and after hours and hours of riding-no maintenance required, nothing's come off, and everything still rocks the track.

I highly recommend Minutes!


----------



## remember1453 (Aug 20, 2007)

A Grove said:


> I think over at ridemonkey he said something around 35? dont quote me on that one though....


on my scale it said around 28 or 29 pounds. It runs over anything I screw up on like a champ.


----------



## mbnickel (Mar 3, 2007)

My Addict on 24's:










Just finished it last night. I swapped over a bunch of crap that I had from my Kona Scrap to finish it. 31.8 lbs on my scale. Need to get her on a diet ASAP!

Work on that this week, I guess.


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

ilikemybike011 said:


> Update mangers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what gearing are you running?


----------



## scorpionsf (Nov 16, 2006)

Zomg!!! That Things So ****ing Crazyyy Cooolll!!! Dude I Want Anul With Ittttttt


----------



## specialist (Jun 12, 2007)

*here's mine*

Just built when I took this pic so it looks pretty clean, but it's dirty now. Still some things I want to mod but basically this is the setup.


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

specialist said:


> Just built when I took this pic so it looks pretty clean, but it's dirty now. Still some things I want to mod but basically this is the setup.


Very cool :thumbsup:

You don't see too many of these out there. I saw one with a flame paint job once, looked pretty cool. Where did you get the frame?


----------



## specialist (Jun 12, 2007)

*Reply*

I had to special order it from an Ellsworth dealer in Key West. No one in Miami was selling them at the time. I like it a lot. The frame is pretty light for it's geometry but the overall build came out a little on the high side I'd like to lower it just a bit. It's about 28# any suggestions?


----------



## EggsnBacon (Mar 12, 2007)

specialist said:


> I had to special order it from an Ellsworth dealer in Key West. No one in Miami was selling them at the time. I like it a lot. The frame is pretty light for it's geometry but the overall build came out a little on the high side I'd like to lower it just a bit. It's about 28# any suggestions?


It looks like a pretty lightweight build already, what kind of cranks are those? The only things I can think of would be lighter handlebars, saddle, and maybe pedals. I'm sure you've already considered this, but obviously going single speed could shed some poundage.


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

specialist said:


> I had to special order it from an Ellsworth dealer in Key West. No one in Miami was selling them at the time. I like it a lot. The frame is pretty light for it's geometry but the overall build came out a little on the high side I'd like to lower it just a bit. It's about 28# any suggestions?


How much does that seat and post weight? Switching over to something like a Macneil SL Pivotal seat and Pivotal post could save you some weight. Also, what wheelset are you running?


----------



## specialist (Jun 12, 2007)

The cranks are Hone by shimano, 2.0 lbs with the bb but now I'm really digging those eastern titanium cranks. Those pedals are magnesium so they are pretty light. The saddle weighs a lot and the seatpost still needs to be chopped. I thought about the ss option but I think I want to build a dedicated 24" for a ss. 
Something like a tonic fall guy maybe. I'll take suggies on that too. Crossmax sx is the wheelset they werent too heavy for what they are and they are pretty strong. Right now I'm running with tubes but I was thinking about running tubeless but wasn't sure they would be strong enough for jumping or that the weightloss be that beneficial.


----------



## specialist (Jun 12, 2007)

I Like the Macneil suggesion. A lot of the weight is in the front end. I'd like to balance it out a little.


----------



## hofferfish (Feb 5, 2006)

specialist said:


> I had to special order it from an Ellsworth dealer in Key West. No one in Miami was selling them at the time. I like it a lot. The frame is pretty light for it's geometry but the overall build came out a little on the high side I'd like to lower it just a bit. It's about 28# any suggestions?


if you went single speed you could shed a bunch of weight


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

05 Chase 3


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

an update on my sanchez, i think it's lost 3 lbs between the seat, bars, stem, and brakes, with the gain of a front brake to be at a portly 34lbs, i think a new wheelset and some lighter tires will help will help with my bike's weight issues lol.








I heart the Shadow Conspiracy for this seat graphic lol








stroker carbons with a really long front hose for no apparent reason








and just so you know what kind of clearance issuse arise when you run a 5" rear rotor


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

Like that you can run the front hose through the steerer tube.


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

you could drop some weight by swaping that fork, djs are pretty heavy. Is that 140mm rotor on the back? how do you like stroker brakes?


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

after breaking them in the strokers kill the mags i had before, and i could run the front hose through my steerer twice right now and still barspin, but yeah, I love those brakes.


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

any help for me to loose weight on my chase


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

I heard a lot of complains about long front hose that comes with stroker, both ryde and trail.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

teoz said:


> I heard a lot of complains about long front hose that comes with stroker, both ryde and trail.


Change the cranks and seat and that will help a lot.


----------



## Jon_Durham (Aug 7, 2006)

With brake









Without









I personally like no brakes better.


----------



## GravityWins (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice Pinscher man, its like strawberry shortcake, berries and cream! :thumbsup: Where did you find the Fire Eye bars, and how much where they?


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

I've seen your Pinscher on pinkbike before, and I still think it's one of the nicest builds on the internet :thumbsup:


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

what the weight on the Dobe?


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

buckoW said:


> Change the cranks and seat and that will help a lot.


planned, waiting on funds and vendettas to be in stock


----------



## brian_404 (Jan 28, 2007)

*Update: P2 Git "R" Done!!!*

UPDATE: 
Well, I installed my new parts last night. Newly installed 08 Marzocchi DJ 3 Fork; Deity 31.8 white stem and bar. Some I installed last year. WTB Jackson V DJ camo race seat; Yeti lock on grips; Raceface DH EVO crank kit; Maxxis Holyrollers 26x2.40 tires; Avid SL brake levelers...

My NEW SEXY legs... 









Raceface DH EVO kit. 









Completed project.









Completed project.


----------



## DRT-JUMP (Aug 8, 2007)

new stp

[img=https://img152.imageshack.us/img152/613/hpim0319in0.th.jpg]

[img=https://img86.imageshack.us/img86/3995/hpim0320bv2.th.jpg]

[img=https://img86.imageshack.us/img86/9572/hpim0321ix1.th.jpg]

[img=https://img156.imageshack.us/img156/4350/hpim0322lm3.th.jpg]

[img=https://img229.imageshack.us/img229/3616/hpim0323mf3.th.jpg]


----------



## Jon_Durham (Aug 7, 2006)

My Dob weighs in at about 27 pounds. 

Fireye bars were 60 Canadian


----------



## brian_404 (Jan 28, 2007)

SWEEET!!! STP. :thumbsup:
I almost bought an STP last spring. But for a urban bike. I wanted a chrome molly frame. I like the alum. frame on my bighit. But chrome molly is more forgiving. I LOVE how my P2 rides...


----------



## Hasan (Jun 10, 2007)

A!B Smith


----------



## mtb_crzd47 (Jan 3, 2008)

here is my 05 mountain cycle rumble and a couple action shots







shes in the single speed forum as well but she really belongs here 
























cool wall ride








PIMPED WALLY!


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

very nice action shots!


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

you should photoshop yourself like 5 more feet up teh wall and then it will be pimped


----------



## mtbnomad (Nov 4, 2005)

*07 giant stp ...*

been sitting on this frame for a year ... just built up.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

Hasan said:


> A!B Smith


whats the front wheel you have spokes look wicked


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

thats an awesome paint job you got, whats the frame


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=4275922&posted=1#post4275922


----------



## robIH2006 (May 14, 2007)

2008 Eastern Thunderbird




























planned upgrades are - seat post (mainly to get rid of the old skool seat guts), white Atomlab GI pedals, White Atomlab Aircorp saddle, white DMR cro-moly wing handlebars, Fork eventually (gotta save up a bit more) undecided between DJ1 or Atomlab GI60.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

robIH2006 said:


> 2008 Eastern Thunderbird


How does the Space feel?


----------



## robIH2006 (May 14, 2007)

the Space is a little soft for me but I'm 215lbs. I haven't bottomed it out yet though. the lateral stiffness is good, and it feels really stable cornering. I don't have much experience with RST forks but I've noticed that it's been leaving oil on the stanchions, I'm not sure if this is normal for these forks. I'm still planing on replacing it. the Atomlab GI60 looks like the winner, $250 and super simple coil- elastomer design sounds like there's not much to go wrong. it looks cool too.


----------



## adease1787 (Apr 7, 2008)

*khs dj 200 upgraded*

KHS DJ200 frame: size M
RST fork
FSA PIG headset
Titec Big Al' stem: 60mm
Azonic Worldforce bar: ~2" rise
24" Sun Doublewide rims: 36H
Hayes Elite rear hub: sealed cartridge bearings
DT/ Onyx front hub: sealed cartridge bearings
Shimano Deore Hollowtech cranks & BB: 170mm
Wellgo platform pedals
32 & 36T rings w/ Truvativ bashguard
Specialized Fuse seat: Ultralite
Promax brake lever
Avid rear mechanical disc brake: 6"
DMR STS chain tensioner


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

I can relieve you of the Space if you want :thumbsup:


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

Cove Sanchez
Pike 426
Stroker Carbons
E13 chainwheel/bash
Sunline v1 dh HS
sunline V2 bars
Sunline V1 AM stem
Ruffians
Small Block Eights
ADD rear, Singletrack front
FSA Nasty boy cranks
shadow penumbra seat
thompson post
eastern plastic pedals

im thining of getting some chrome profile arms for it, bt idk, it weighs 32 last i weighed it, but that was b4 the new front end so im wondering what difference it made.


----------



## Gingersaurus (Apr 8, 2008)

Spec here: https://ukmb.net/index.php?topic=17749.0


----------



## spzero (Jan 15, 2008)

sweet 24/7 dude i like!!


----------



## Gingersaurus (Apr 8, 2008)

Cheers, getting a new front wheel and cranks in a few weeks.


----------



## JSAUL (Dec 20, 2007)

...


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

JSAUL said:


> ...


you feed it too


----------



## miguel ep (Dec 16, 2007)

my ns


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Man I love NS bikes...Sweet pic too!


----------



## freestyle_joey1 (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## freestyle_joey1 (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## 14D (Mar 14, 2008)

Finally got the 20" back together, can't wait to get hit some jumps tomorrow. Shoulder's still a little stiff, but i should be ok, just gonna take it easy. Heres a phone pict, I'll find the cord and get some dirtjump and action shots tomorrow.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

My Komodo.

Mind the state the bike is in the pictures, I tend to slam the fork down and pull the front brake for dedicated park and urban.

I have since added:
-E.13 STS
-X9 Shifter
-X9 Short Cage
-PG970DH Cassette (26-11)
-5050XX
-Salsa Skewer
-Salsa Lip Lock

And I'm waiting for the following parts to arrive:
-TrailPimp Rims
-Hope Pro II Hubs

And the frame is getting powdercoated too.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

you have kept that bike up very nice! It looks good!


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

TXneedmountain said:


> you have kept that bike up very nice! It looks good!


Thanks! It feels pretty good to have it. I'm 15 and got no financial aid from my parents. I'm proud. Haha.


----------



## TrancedGiant (Jul 31, 2007)

Looks good. What color you gonna powdercoat it?


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

TrancedGiant said:


> Looks good. What color you gonna powdercoat it?


Thanks. I'm trying to match a little bit toned down color of the Commencal Furious.

Little bit less than this:


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Either that, or I'm contemplating a glossy black and getting some pinstriping done. Gotta decide soon though, frames goin in tomorrow.


----------



## TrancedGiant (Jul 31, 2007)

I vote for that blue for the frame with brown components, but it's probably too late for my vote


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

TrancedGiant said:


> I vote for that blue for the frame with brown components, but it's probably too late for my vote


Haha not too late. The guy wasn't there today actually.

I'm pretty set on the blue, but you are too late on the components. I already got in almost all my other new parts.

Hope Pro II Hubs in Red
TrailPimp Rims in White
Salsa Skewer and Seat Collar in Red
PG970DH Cassette which has a bit of red
New 5050XX's in Red are on the way, I'm sellin the silver and blacks to a friend

The Gold King headset is stayin though.

Maybe I'll take pics of the new parts tomorrow and post up. The wheels are still in transit.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

If you're getting lots of red/white stuff paint your bike the glossy black. that would be sick


----------



## b-40 (May 15, 2007)

ok boys and girls heres my fresh rebuild.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

b-40 said:


> ok boys and girls heres my fresh rebuild.


Wow that looks so amazing. Green and Black combo is really nice. Good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## b-40 (May 15, 2007)

Heals120 said:


> Wow that looks so amazing. Green and Black combo is really nice. Good work. :thumbsup:


thanks.

originally the only thing green was the atom lab pimp wheels so i just ran with the green


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

b-40 said:


> thanks.
> 
> originally the only thing green was the atom lab pimp wheels so i just ran with the green


Yeah it looks real good.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

She's so purttyy


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

supa dope


----------



## GravityWins (Dec 18, 2005)

Gave my .243sl a lil face lift today. New Eastern pledals, Shadow conspiracy lime green grips, Eastern pinner seat in purple, and white Fly bar ends. Liking it more then the red scheme I had before.


----------



## bigv (May 2, 2008)

*my chase lookin smooth*

well, im sellin my chase and i thought id post some pics of it before its gone. i love the white. im gonna buy a nemesis secret agent or a transition double in red, should turn out pretty sweet.


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

wheres the pinner seat available from finally?


----------



## GravityWins (Dec 18, 2005)

sealclubber said:


> wheres the pinner seat available from finally?


Got it from Danscomp.com for $25.


----------



## Matt850T (Apr 27, 2007)

Here's my 4130 DMR Trailstar build... these were taken a while ago, I am now running only one 36t chainring, holy rollers on both wheels (tubeless up front), and DMR V8 pedals...



















I'm hoping to race some DS in the ECCC next fall....I mostly use my bike for urban and unfortunately I have to pedal up lots of hills around here, hopefully hit up the dirt jumps this summer.

Here's one from last winter


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

That DMR is sweet! Looks really nice and I like the snow shot too. Haha

What rims are those?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Heals120 said:


> That DMR is sweet! Looks really nice and I like the snow shot too. Haha
> 
> What rims are those?


Looks like those RhynoLite/Saint setups that are being blown out for dirt cheap.


----------



## Matt850T (Apr 27, 2007)

yep... I've already had to true the rear rim twice lol. The holy rollers did pretty well in the snow it was amazing! well, before the tread clogged that is


----------



## Free Agent HellCat 24 (May 10, 2008)

*Free Agent HellCat "Hybrid" its GREEN too!!!*

This bike has a Marzocchi bomber fork, 20mm through axle Gsport hubs, all components have cartridge bearings, pedals, cranks, hubs and head set. has Maxxis hookworms 2.5 x 24. it weighs 48lbs. its a beast and takes a serious beating. has a good 4,00 miles on it.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

48 LBS?!

Oh myy.....


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

the bike the 40-year--old-virgin would ride if he ever got into DJ/street. Lose the pump, packs, slam the seat and lose the bars and you'll be down with the cool kids


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Well, I got my frame back.

And at a last minute decision, I decided not to go with the blue. It was really difficult trying to find the tone of blue I wanted and looking through a catalog I found this green. Got it made with tons of pearl in it so it has a really nice shine and fine glitter to it in person. Got it all done for $100 flat.

All the parts are here except the hubs and they should be in on Monday. I'll post pictures when it's all built up.

-Here's how it was a week ago:









Here's how it is today:


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

wow thats a sick green


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

That Komodo is lookin' sick!


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks! It'll be rideable at the weekend, and fully finished with new stuff by next week Friday.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

WOW! That thing is so nice. That's bape **** right there. I love the color transfer used in the components too. High five.


----------



## Rip (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## 1.8tDJ (May 22, 2008)

*my bike*

i got it used so i am just now starting to make it how i want it
le toy 3 frame halo rims .243 barsand stem mar dj 2 fork


----------



## khardak (Mar 17, 2008)

my first post!

my bike: it used to be a normal 2007 cube but now it has a custom paint job double tracks and a hope M4 brake


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

that frame is just a lil beefy.


----------



## minus9 (Oct 7, 2005)

Old links weren't working, so I'll repost...


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Wow that Jackal is so sick. Always have loved those frames.

I've seen alot of those Le Toy's lately, looks really nice. Where'd you get it?

That Cube is really sweet too. Haven't ever seen one of them before.


As for my bike, it's really close to being done. Just waiting on the brakes. It's currently a more downhillish build but once I get my second bike it'll be dedicated street. Coming together. Be done Tuesday night.


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

My Bike:


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

colourclassic said:


> My Bike:


Um stealth black COOL mang


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Ok so it's a bit later than expected, and is setup as more of a trail machine right now, but I took it out and hit our new step down today, I'm estimating 6x4 foot stepdown, nothing big but it's all we have built so far. The bike turned out really really nice and I routed the front hose through the fork, along with super long derailleur and rear brake cables and hoses.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## mattman122 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

I got my NS suburban yesterday. The picture just doesn't do this frame justice.


----------



## BostonStreetRider (Sep 21, 2007)

Heals120 and DJSkeet, that sorta lime color is soo sweet. If I'm not mistaken I think that color is on the ups, with Shadow and Demolition having full lines of parts in it. I have "electric lime" Shadow 11B bars in that color, they look sweet with my grey frame. May I humbly suggest some grey/raw components to go with those dope frames?
Also what paint did you use, Heals120? I assume that DJSkeet's frame came that color but if you painted it too, I'd like to know. Job well done to both of you.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Ya mine came that color, its mutch brighter in person though, like bright neon green.

my color scheem is green frame, white fork, white seat, white cranks, and everything else black.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

My frame was originally an Anodized Copper color that came stock from Jamis. I got my friends dad to paint it this spring. He used a good old Daimler Chrysler color out of a catalog. It's called Sublime Green. My build is all White and Red stuff. The rims are white, red hubs, pedals, seat collar, qr, Straitline levers, and I got my red King headset in today.


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

*Old Cowan DS,*

New parts:

Deity Crank - Pimp Wheels - 08 DJ1 - Code 5 Brakes - Kona pedals

I'm Lovin it™


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Looks great! How are you liking the new Kona pedals?


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

They are really awesome, smooth and very grippy, nice large platform.
no complaints at all, till they hit me in the shin I guess


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Now with a Reba, sunline grips (horrible don't buy them), e13 bash and juicy ultimate


----------



## Minden (Mar 15, 2008)

I really like my Sunline grips on my downhill bike, but the thick ones suck hard! I'm not sure which you have but you gotta get the thin ones.... and IMO they work better if you wear gloves, so go with something else if you ride gloveless.

Thats just my opinion though, some people may hate Sunline grips as much as BMXers hate MTBers  

Cheers!
Zack


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

My thin sunline grips wore out in less than 2 months


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

i see my sx trail in the back..

jkjkjk

my stickers though.. minus the avid and i heart berms.


----------



## RockItOnACannondale (May 18, 2008)

A Grove said:


>


What is that???
it is stunning!!!!!


----------



## RockItOnACannondale (May 18, 2008)

my Chase, i love it.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

RockItOnACannondale said:


> my Chase, i love it.


I'm so jealous I've wanted that frame for so long. Looks beautiful. Eddie would be proud. I painted my helmet the other day to match the Van Halen design. Is it just me or is your rear rim a bit flat spotted? And what's your front rim?


----------



## scorpionsf (Nov 16, 2006)

RockItOnACannondale said:


> What is that???
> it is stunning!!!!!


if you havent figured it out

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=415156


----------



## RockItOnACannondale (May 18, 2008)

Heals120 said:


> I'm so jealous I've wanted that frame for so long. Looks beautiful. Eddie would be proud. I painted my helmet the other day to match the Van Halen design. Is it just me or is your rear rim a bit flat spotted? And what's your front rim?


hahahaha yea
but apparently cannondale can't make them anymore.
apparently Eddie has a copyright on the design.
thats why it's changed...

nope, it's not you. it is indeed


----------



## IrOn_MaN (Aug 21, 2006)

Here is my stp, in the making atleast


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

RockItOnACannondale said:


> my Chase, i love it.


I was considering that frame but the vertical drop outs turned me off. Nice build though.


----------



## carfreak35041 (Oct 15, 2007)

Heals120 said:


> Ok so it's a bit later than expected, and is setup as more of a trail machine right now, but I took it out and hit our new step down today, I'm estimating 6x4 foot stepdown, nothing big but it's all we have built so far. The bike turned out really really nice and I routed the front hose through the fork, along with super long derailleur and rear brake cables and hoses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

carfreak35041 said:


> Is the jamis komodo good for urban rides because i heard it was mainly aimed just for DJing


I wouldn't say it's so specific. I've found that this is such a great bike for everything. The build can make all the difference. Really, it can handle freeride trails and drops, all mountain rides, urban riding, skate park riding, as well as dirt jumps.

I've been able to take this bike to a local freeride park and hit 15+ foot drops, as well as in the same day take it to the local dirt jumps and rip there no problem. I've taken it to the local skate park and it takes that great too.

The adjustability of your build really helps though. The Pike is a great fork for a do everything hardtail like this because I can slam it down to 95mm if I wanna hit DJs or Urban one day, and I can crank it up to 140mm if I wanna go hit drops and trails. The adjustment of the forks compression does a great deal too. I can stiffen it up to almost complete lock out when I'm jumping. Or I can set it to be completely plush or anywhere in between for trails. Tires help too. I have a pair of Holy Rollers when I'm riding street and urban or Minions for Trail.

It is a really versitile bike. The high range of travel the frame accepts makes it very easy to have this be my 'one' bike. The frame is designed to be able to accept anywhere upto a 160mm travel fork. And the geometry feels good at the travel settings too. It is nice and flickable at the 95mm travel, and slacked out enough to be comfortable at the 140mm travel setting.


----------



## hopex0 (May 4, 2008)

Danish said:


> Operation Iraqi Freeride


did you hull the entire bike in pieces from denmark?


----------



## carfreak35041 (Oct 15, 2007)

Would you recommend that bike to a beginner like me?


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

carfreak35041 said:


> Would you recommend that bike to a beginner like me?


Yes I would. Without a doubt. I snapped my Hardrock last July and couldn't do a single trick, except for some lame wheelies. And I built it up within the week after the frame snapped, and I rode the Komodo since July last year to November, and then I just started riding again this May. And really, it has helped me progress from being a beginner to being an intermediate rider. It's a very confidence inspiring bike. I can now manual for just about as long as I want, bar spin, almost got supermans, tire grab, no hander, 360, flat 180s, and I wanna get backflips by the end of the year. And this is how much I've progressed in the last year. I rode the Hardrock regularly for 3 years prior to breaking it and didn't progress at all. I give alot of credit on my progression to having a good bike, the Komodo.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Heals120 said:


> I can now manual for just about as long as I want, bar spin, almost got supermans, tire grab, no hander, 360, flat 180s, and I wanna get backflips by the end of the year. And this is how much I've progressed in the last year.


Dude, you're a machine . I'd love to see some action pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

R1D3R said:


> Dude, you're a machine . I'd love to see some action pics :thumbsup:


Yeah I'm trying to get my friend to take some for me soon. I learned 3's on a super small jump and I was working on getting them on bigger jumps today, almost got it. I just gotta build more jumps though. The big one I have is more of a sender than a booter. And I need a booter.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

My new bike.

It is a 2009 Voltage.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

OH ****. 15mil thru front???  That looks SO sexxxy. Aluminum is usually a big turn-off for me, but scotts are always uber hot.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Did that fork come stock with the voltage?


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

doutful. i do believe he's "factory" with scott/fox. Could be wrong tho..


----------



## carfreak35041 (Oct 15, 2007)

Anyone have a urban/Dj mtb suggestion for a 13 year old noob?


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Price range? Build up or complete?


----------



## carfreak35041 (Oct 15, 2007)

complete bike, bout 1000 dollars.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Look at the Giant STP's, decent builds for the price :thumbsup:


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

integrated pivotal on the scott, sweet!


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

A Grove said:


> doutful. i do believe he's "factory" with scott/fox. Could be wrong tho..


Hey AGrove
You were right about the Scott part but the Fox stuff is from a Swiss distributer. And the fork is a 36 Float cut down a bit. http://www.scott-sports.com/gb_en/team_rider/192/ben_walker


----------



## guntherk (Apr 29, 2008)

heres mine its in the process of being built
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2147551/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2147548/

i dont know how to do the pic thing, it didnt work


----------



## f2f4 (Aug 10, 2007)

Not much... I run it with the fork on lockout and the preload maxed... it still compresses, but only on the big hits. Doesn't compress on my pump...or dampen out chatter at all.
Just a Dart 3, but seems to be holding up very well through the medium jumps I have done so far.

Plans:
-1x9 (bash, guide, short rear der, anything else?)
- Fatter tires than the 2.1s I have on there now.
- What else?

I realize this isn't a real DJ frame, just regular hardtail that I use for DJ.
What can I say, it's fun.  I'll wait until I am good before I buy a dedicated DJ rig.
I still use this thing for xC by changing the stem back to the 100 -10*, raising saddle, unlocking the fork, and throwing the SPDs back on.


----------



## RockItOnACannondale (May 18, 2008)

went out for a ride yesterday.
and saw that i've somehow cracked my 4 month old frame.


----------



## TheSamurai (May 13, 2008)

^ hope it has a life time warrenty!


----------



## RockItOnACannondale (May 18, 2008)

TheSamurai said:


> ^ hope it has a life time warrenty!


yea it does.
but i don't really want another chase now...


----------



## TheSamurai (May 13, 2008)

you don't want another one? because of the crack? it's most likely one of those rare 
cases. if it's because of the geo or you just want something different then sell it after you get it replaces!


----------



## RockItOnACannondale (May 18, 2008)

TheSamurai said:


> you don't want another one? because of the crack? it's most likely one of those rare
> cases. if it's because of the geo or you just want something different then sell it after you get it replaces!


no i love the bike.
the crack i know is probably just a rare thing.
i've had a gemini and raced dh on it for over 3yrs now with no problems and i've recently bought a second hand judge frame.
I love a Cannondale
but i was planning on riding this for a year or two, then getting a tonic fab or a superco.
now i really have my heart set on one of those as my next bike.
and i really dislike the new paintjob the chase frame comes in. i only want it if i can get in in a Van Halen design like mine do i want it again.


----------



## TheSamurai (May 13, 2008)

well, if you can't get the design just sell the frame and put the money towards your new one.


----------



## Snarz (Jun 28, 2008)

I found a 2006 Specialized P2 with a single speed kit and a BB7 disc brake on the back forsale. Says to give him an offer.How much should I offer him? The bike is in great condition.


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

Finally took some shots of er


----------



## Snarz (Jun 28, 2008)

Awesome bikes guys.


----------



## dakarider (May 24, 2008)

Here mine:


----------



## bcknthsdl (May 7, 2008)

*"Thumper" the Thunderbird*

...


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

That T-Bird is so damn sexy.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

t-birds are sex, no dout. watch your fork tho, bud.


----------



## chale141 (May 28, 2007)

Mine, currently awaiting Deity Vendetta Cranks.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

What frame is that? Looks great!



And welcome to MTBR of course :thumbsup:


----------



## carfreak35041 (Oct 15, 2007)

How does that ride in the trails? I'm having trouble deciding between that and a used giant stp.


----------



## SRacer (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## bigv (May 2, 2008)

*My NemPro Secret Agent*

i got the NemPro like a month and a half ago and i LOVE it. so easy to get used to. ive got a new set of silver DeeMaxs in the mail and after i put those on i think im buying an Argyle cause the DJ 4's BLOW!!!! i also got a set of Halo Twin Rails to replace the K-Rads.


----------



## street people bikes (Feb 19, 2008)

azonic steelhead










dmr trailstar


----------



## RockItOnACannondale (May 18, 2008)

bigv said:


> i got the NemPro like a month and a half ago and i LOVE it. so easy to get used to. ive got a new set of silver DeeMaxs in the mail and after i put those on i think im buying an Argyle cause the DJ 4's BLOW!!!! i also got a set of Halo Twin Rails to replace the K-Rads.


ooo thats quite nice...
looks like you took all the parts off a Cannondale chase?


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Nice bike, maing. I dig it for sure. Nice and simple.


----------



## bigv (May 2, 2008)

RockItOnACannondale said:


> ooo thats quite nice...
> looks like you took all the parts off a Cannondale chase?


pretty much, yeah. the chase wasnt very fun. i spent almost all my money on the new frame so i have to wait for deals on new parts. i got a 1 year old set of DeeMaxs for 250 and the chase frame, though.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

*Iron Horse Yakuza Chimpira*

The pic doesnt really do this bike justice (shadows). But I got her a while back and love it, its a bmx bike on steroids, its my first DJ bike and other then the front end (stem, fork, bars - I think there kinda weak) she's just about perfect for the sorta stuff I do. I use it as a double duty bike, urban assult/DJ stuff and just commuting and riding around on having a good time.










This aint mine and is a random googled one, but I thought I'ed throw it is because I think its a better pic.


----------



## HardLuck682 (Mar 20, 2008)

*2008 AtomLab Trailking Custom*

Trailking Frame 22.8 TT
2007 Marz DJ2
Stolen Team Cranks
Transition Revolution 36 Wheels
Maxxis Holy Rollers
36:18 Single Speed
Deity Bars and Stem 
Avid Juicy Seven Brakes


----------



## caputmundi (Jul 17, 2008)

RockItOnACannondale said:


> my Chase, i love it.


great!! van halen's guitar style


----------



## coolhyperion (Aug 15, 2007)

My Giant STP SS 32:16


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

2008 p1
dj3 [complete crap. getting a pike within the week]
hayes stroker trail
xt cranks
forte locos
shadow conspiracy mean lite post
animal hamilton pedals
maxxis larsen tts
gamut bashguard 
nemesis project weezy jeffersons[<3<3<3]
nemesis project stem
spank lock ons [super dirty, can you tell?]


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Windowlicker said:


> spank lock ons [super dirty, can you tell?]


Umm... Yeah, now that you mention it...


----------



## Bryan67 (Nov 27, 2007)

My USB WCH


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

25.3 with heavy tube :O









Cut off some seat tube


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

got the pike on
woot.
just need a stiffer spring but thats soon to be on its way


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

Completed '08 Steelhead wooo
SS 34:16 btw.


----------



## fmf (Jun 30, 2006)

nice ride.
How'd you cut the seattube? Pipe cutter (C-clamp lookin tool) hacksaw?

Been thinking of doin it on my bike too...

You have any problems with tightening the seatpost? Did you put a new slit in the seattube?

 Thanks



ilikemybike011 said:


> 25.3 with heavy tube :O
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## d_m_b (Jun 8, 2007)

HardLuck682 said:


> Trailking Frame 22.8 TT
> 2007 Marz DJ2
> Stolen Team Cranks
> Transition Revolution 36 Wheels
> ...


very nice. atomlab represent!


----------



## Rip (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

2008 Sinister DNA Candy Purple


----------



## sinkoman (Jul 2, 2008)

Are those rim brake mounts that I spy on those steelheads?


----------



## RockItOnACannondale (May 18, 2008)

sinkoman said:


> Are those rim brake mounts that I spy on those steelheads?


yes they are
rft:


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

08' DNA

















05' Chase an 08' DNA


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

2009 Revelation :thumbsup: No more pics from me I promise :thumbsup:


----------



## sinkoman (Jul 2, 2008)

RockItOnACannondale said:


> yes they are
> rft:


What's wrong with that?

Set of maggy rim brakes on a DJ frame sounds like a pretty sick mount if you ask me.


----------



## RockItOnACannondale (May 18, 2008)

sinkoman said:


> What's wrong with that?
> 
> Set of maggy rim brakes on a DJ frame sounds like a pretty sick mount if you ask me.


to each their own i guess.
i just don't like the way they look.


----------



## Stingray0123 (Jul 18, 2008)

jeffgothro said:


> *Iron Horse Yakuza Chimpira*
> 
> The pic doesnt really do this bike justice (shadows). But I got her a while back and love it, its a bmx bike on steroids, its my first DJ bike and other then the front end (stem, fork, bars - I think there kinda weak) she's just about perfect for the sorta stuff I do. I use it as a double duty bike, urban assult/DJ stuff and just commuting and riding around on having a good time.
> 
> ...


Dude, that bike looks sweet, man. How much did it cost you?


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

ilikemybike011 said:


> 2009 Revelation :thumbsup: No more pics from me I promise :thumbsup:


looks awesome man, the fork is sick and the build is light....you got a current spec list


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

dirtjumper202 said:


> looks awesome man, the fork is sick and the build is light....you got a current spec list


07 Giant STP frame
09 Revelation 426 pushloc/maxle lite
DT Swiss Oynx - Outlaw rim
Hope Pro2 SS - Outlaw rim
XT cranks, e13 bash
Thomson post, Fit seat
Sunline V-1 bars, stem, pedals
Avid Juicy Ultimate brake, Straitline lever
Kenda Small Block 8's


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

ilikemybike011 said:


> 07 Giant STP frame
> 09 Revelation 426 pushloc/maxle lite
> DT Swiss Oynx - Outlaw rim
> Hope Pro2 SS - Outlaw rim
> ...


IG,

that bike is fresh to death.


----------



## basikbiker (Sep 24, 2005)

my dj bike
















how bout them apples?


----------



## hofferfish (Feb 5, 2006)

^^^what frame is that?


----------



## sinkoman (Jul 2, 2008)

hofferfish said:


> ^^^what frame is that?


This.

That's a freaking sick mount man.


----------



## basikbiker (Sep 24, 2005)

i made the frame actually at UBI. complete wieght is about 25 pounds


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

ilikemybike011 said:


> 07 Giant STP frame
> 09 Revelation 426 pushloc/maxle lite
> DT Swiss Oynx - Outlaw rim
> Hope Pro2 SS - Outlaw rim
> ...


twenty6 lever?


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Its for sale.


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

basikbiker said:


> i made the frame actually at UBI. complete wieght is about 25 pounds


looks sick, why the wristband had no where to put it?

what are the bars and grips, and how you like them.


----------



## basikbiker (Sep 24, 2005)

dirtjumper202 said:


> looks sick, why the wristband had no where to put it?
> 
> what are the bars and grips, and how you like them.


bars are easton ea50's they were cheap, they feel good and work. yeah the wrist band had nowhere to put it but i use it to dry off my palms when theyre sweaty cause i dont ride jumps with gloves.


----------



## P1man151 (Jun 21, 2006)

just a p.1


----------



## scorpionsf (Nov 16, 2006)

how old is that p1?


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Heres my surban build, all thats left is to install the brakes (which im working on right now gotta bleed em and stuff) And the profile 6" Ti spindle is back ordered, but I have tree Splined 26 tooth sproket and odyssey PC pedals waiting till I get hte cranks.

Today I just cut the steer tube of the DMR trailblade, I still need an axle thing for the f100.

Pics:


----------



## P1man151 (Jun 21, 2006)

scorpionsf said:


> how old is that p1?


umm 4 or 5 years old...im pretty sure its an 03 model


----------



## TheSamurai (May 13, 2008)

DJskeet said:


> Heres my surban build, all thats left is to install the brakes (which im working on right now gotta bleed em and stuff) And the profile 6" Ti spindle is back ordered, but I have tree Splined 26 tooth sproket and odyssey PC pedals waiting till I get hte cranks.
> 
> Today I just cut the steer tube of the DMR trailblade, I still need an axle thing for the f100.


http://www.danscomp.com/455042.php?cat=PARTS

spindle is instock here. let me know if you want coupon codes too.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

TheSamurai said:


> http://www.danscomp.com/455042.php?cat=PARTS
> 
> spindle is instock here. let me know if you want coupon codes too.


Ya should have got it from their, but I just ordered the entire race crank set up from profile, should be here in like 20 days.


----------



## TheSamurai (May 13, 2008)

oh, gotcha. 20 days isn't too bad but it still sucks playing the waiting game


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Ya Ive already waited over a month


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

140mm rotor









Not done yet.

Specs:
Frame: NS suburban (Green)
Fork: Fox 32 F100 and DMR Trailblade 2
Wheels: Halo SAS (black)
Front Tire: Kenda Small Block 8 1.9
Rear Tire: Maxlight 310 1.9
Seat: Federal Slim SL Pivotal (white) (drilled and gutted internals)
Seat Post: Poverty Alloy Pivotal w/ shim(cut/drilled)
Headset: Chris King 1 1/8 Headset (black)
Stem: Blk Mrkt Underboss
Bars: Answer Protaper 2" rise
Grips: Animal (black)w/ drilled bar ends
Brake: juicy 7 w/ Goodridge braided steel hose and Hayze V5 rotor(putting hose in later)
Chain: KMC K710SL hollow pin (silver) w/ superstar half link
Cranks: Profile race (white) w/ titanium axle
Spindle: 26t Tree Bikes Splined drive (black) (26:12gear ratio)
Pedals: Odyssey PC plastic (black)
Single Speed: Gusset Double6 Conversion Kit 12t

Exactly 20.3 lbs as it sits
Comments?


----------



## K4m1k4z3 (Jan 5, 2007)

I wonder how will that XC Fox fork hold up. I'd personally rather go with Vanilla R, but that's just me. Otherwise it's a pretty sweet ride.


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

basikbiker said:


> my dj bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you take a link out and shorten the stays a bit?


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

K4m1k4z3 said:


> I wonder how will that XC Fox fork hold up. I'd personally rather go with Vanilla R, but that's just me. Otherwise it's a pretty sweet ride.


it will hold up fine. tons of people run f100s on their dj bikes because they are strong and way light.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

K4m1k4z3 said:


> I wonder how will that XC Fox fork hold up. I'd personally rather go with Vanilla R, but that's just me. Otherwise it's a pretty sweet ride.


ya thats why i got the rigid fork, so I could go crazy and not worry about messing up, but then be able to put the fox on and just flow the djs.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

i think he said he was going to lower it aswell?
the overlap in the fork adds stiffness, correct?


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Windowlicker said:


> i think he said he was going to lower it aswell?
> the overlap in the fork adds stiffness, correct?


Thats why people get the float and whatnot at 150 mm and lower it to 80 to get the overlap, but 20mm of overlap in my case wont be too much. Im more worried about the crown.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

you need some white grips 

that bike is very sexy!


----------



## chale141 (May 28, 2007)

R1D3R said:


> What frame is that? Looks great!
> 
> And welcome to MTBR of course :thumbsup:


2007 Devinci District, they painted it the 2008 colors so its one of a kind:thumbsup:


----------



## chale141 (May 28, 2007)

Devinci district with some new parts. Specs on request 
Mutiny grips (Thick and very comfortable) and Odyssey Linear Slic cable


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

derfernerf said:


> you need some white grips
> 
> that bike is very sexy!


I used ot have white grips back in the day, learned my lession, they get dirty as ****.


----------



## emeriska (Aug 19, 2008)

*Brodie Brat 2008 (old picture)*

This is an old pic but these are the current modifications

single speed in front 
Truvativ team box chain guide
SRAM X.0 rear derailleur
Specialized withe grips
Kona withe pedals
Halo wheels


----------



## emeriska (Aug 19, 2008)

This is an old pic but these are the current modifications

single speed in front 
Truvativ team box chain guide
SRAM X.0 rear derailleur
Specialized withe grips
Kona withe pedals
Halo wheels


----------



## AZ_Dave (Apr 20, 2006)

*My new Omen*

Bunch of unused parts laying around the garage came in handy. Kind of an Urban, DJ, Trail, FR bike. First SS/HT got some lernin 2 do :thumbsup:


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

chale141 said:


> Devinci district with some new parts. Specs on request
> Mutiny grips (Thick and very comfortable) and Odyssey Linear Slic cable
> ...


Sick! :thumbsup:


----------



## ncossey (Aug 26, 2008)

*My New whip*

So I decided to stop jumping my XC bike and bought a big boys toy. I got a DK UX-26 from the owner of my LBS. Hes done quite a bit of upgrading, unfortunately he wouldnt part with his crankbrothers pedals or avid juicy brakes, but he left me the spinner ammo shocks and his gear setup.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

I think you have some issues with your chainguide there, myfriend.


----------



## ncossey (Aug 26, 2008)

A Grove said:


> I think you have some issues with your chainguide there, myfriend.


Actually no my friend, I removed the chain so you could see the bmx chain ring on the bike. Good catch though on the chain being off.


----------



## Gingersaurus (Apr 8, 2008)

My Brooklyn Park prototype.


----------



## motts (Oct 9, 2005)

*Brooklyn*

That Brooklyn looks sick, frame almost looks aluminum, thick. Look stiff as hell.
What's the deal with the brake mount attaching to drop? Different mounts for different rotor sizes, I'd guess.


----------



## gurkankas (Sep 3, 2008)

My baby :

Sedona X11 Frame 13,5'' 
Suntour XCM 100 mm fork
Avid Juicy 3 brakes
Amoeba Borla DH handlebar
Shimano 105 rear derailleur
Shimano Deore Shift lever










my baby is crazy


----------



## ncossey (Aug 26, 2008)

gurkankas said:


> My baby :
> 
> Sedona X11 Frame 13,5''
> Suntour XCM 100 mm fork
> ...


Id replace that fork if you like your teeth and collarbone. Sick bike though, looks pretty you need to throw some dirt and water on it make it even prettier.


----------



## LongyZ (Aug 11, 2008)

sin/p3 said:


> heres my *****:thumbsup: dirt,street,park


Why is the brake on the wrong side?


----------



## mikeyradz (Sep 12, 2008)

chale141 said:


> Devinci district with some new parts. Specs on request
> Mutiny grips (Thick and very comfortable) and Odyssey Linear Slic cable


what kind of bars are those?!

they are super rad.


----------



## chale141 (May 28, 2007)

mikeyradz said:


> what kind of bars are those?!
> 
> they are super rad.


Fire Eye calibar 85:thumbsup: I got a new frame.. took 3 days and cost 100$ for the stripping of the old and building of the new:thumbsup:


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

I put a Totem on my STP but I posted my bike wayyy too many times so I'll link it up:

Driveside

Frontend


----------



## hofferfish (Feb 5, 2006)

ilikemybike011 said:


> I put a Totem on my STP but I posted my bike wayyy too many times so I'll link it up:
> 
> Driveside
> 
> Frontend


what pedals are you running they look like veggie lights


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

thats rediculous, I almost want to say it is a waist of a totem, but it looks so damn cool. How much did you lower that thing, and what did you do to lower it?


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

I lowered it to 90mm. I don't care if you think it's a waste it's been sitting in my room for over 4 months and I wanted to ride it. It's stupidly simple to lower. 

I'm running Sunline V-1 pedals.


----------



## yet_rider (Sep 19, 2008)

My Yeti DJ




Future upgrades (all parts are shipping as I post)

Shimano Saint Crank
MRP G2 Chainguide
AtomLab Hydro Twister and Twister Star nut (trying it out, not sure if it is gonna be a hit)
SDG I Beam seat post and Urban Camo I Sky Seat
X.9 Derailleur X.O shifter (commuter style)
SingleSpeed Chris King Hub 18t on a Transition Revolution Rim (when Im hitting the DJ's)
Avid Elixir Brakes 6" rotors
Chris King 1 1/8" Threadless headset
Transition Temple Lite Stem
Transition T-Bars

Hopefully I will have all the new parts installed in a week or 2 and I will post up some new pics. Also considering a 08 Fox Float 36 RC2 fork for a winter purchase. Thanks for looking. :thumbsup:


----------



## cjcc55 (May 3, 2008)

my 357, its a real bad pic.... 
Deity twenty14
avid bb7 front
holly roller 
about to get a quad dime back brake and dmr v8 peddles.


----------



## ncossey (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey ive seen that bike!!! I picked up a holy roller today and i love it, im glad you and jesse recommended it.


----------



## PimpinD (May 29, 2008)

Well after jumping my Gary Fisher HiFi Deluxe a few times, I decided it did not want to damage it. So i bought this bike off one of the guys at the local bike shop i go to. So far im really happy with it. Took it on an urban ride last night and off some high drops, handle everything just fine. It set as a single speed even though it has a derailleur, i was thinking of changing the front and getting a chain guide on it, and then doing something about the cogs in the back, but i have no clue about DJ bikes... ill be starting a new thread...


----------



## yeti_tamer (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Pkay (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## tailgunner (Feb 17, 2008)

thats a cool bike. and that bottom pic is awsome!:thumbsup:


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Pkay said:


>


Nice. Most excellent retro grade steez. Gotta have confidence in that front wheel build.


----------



## Pkay (Aug 2, 2008)

That's a Sun Rhynolite rim on an el cheapo hub that sells for 400 pesos a pair, that's about $9.00.


----------



## yeti_tamer (Jul 20, 2008)

is that rear hub only connected to the bike on one side or am i seeing shiat?


----------



## Pkay (Aug 2, 2008)

It's actually a 110mm hub on 140mm spaced dropouts, with long spacers, I ran out of funds for a proper mtb hub.


----------



## Frankenschwinn (Jan 20, 2004)

08 Transition TOP


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Frankenschwinn, looks dope!

Pkay, sick photos! :thumbsup:


----------



## yeti_tamer (Jul 20, 2008)

pkay, the boots make the pic


----------



## ncossey (Aug 26, 2008)

I think the boots PLUS the flower shorts make the pic.


----------



## Spank USA (Oct 2, 2008)

If they were girl pants with flower boxxers it would be better! oh wait that would be me lol That trick is dope!


----------



## Pkay (Aug 2, 2008)

:cornut:


----------



## RockItOnACannondale (May 18, 2008)

my bike with it's temp front wheel stolen off DH bike.
and brakeless while brake hose is being replaced.

and riding her.
4th day riding this bike.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

RockItOnACannondale said:


>


Such a rad pic!!


----------



## briank10 (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice rides everyone!


----------



## INFamous (Apr 24, 2008)

sick ass pic! mad props


----------



## SRacer (Sep 5, 2007)

my first 20"








needs a new rear tire, im gonna start matching some more stuff, thinkin black and brown with a little white

EDIT-
decided to go raw and black


----------



## Stp08 (Sep 20, 2008)

my stp1. 
added a spank stem
titec el norte bars
odi ruffian grips
gonna upgrade the setpost and seat next


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

Here's mine










2003 Jamis Eureka converted to singlespeed.


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

*rocky mountain flow*



finally got her dialed, she is a ripper. just need to drop that 120mm fork to 80mm and it will be prime.

spec:
-Fox F120 RLC Fork
-Juicy 7 Brakes
-Sun Rims SOS Wheels
-RNC 3 Peice Cranks w/ Ti Spindle
-Demolition 28t Sprocket 
-Primo Magnesium Sealed Bearing Pedals
-Syncros AM Headset
-Syncros Gain Bar
-Syncros 60mm AM Stem
-Syncros Seatpost
-BlckMrkt Seat
-ODI Rogue Grips
-Maxxis 2.1" Holy Rollers

Weight: 26.2 Lbs.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

I wish I could peel that paisley off!

Pimplites laced to stock hubs
26t revolver lite (26-12)
Azonic lock-on's
Salsa QR binder
Aitken Nightwolf seat w/chopped post
...i enjoy having a front brake...
Frame and fork are next along with a diet


----------



## Foreveralout (Jun 20, 2008)

here's mine









2005 fetish fixation just got done building. only thing left to get is a shorter stem.


----------



## SRacer (Sep 5, 2007)

i used to ride one, snapped the down tube clean through under the gusset, fun bike tho, Fetish upgraded it to the obsession for 50 bucks


----------



## erenes (Oct 26, 2008)

▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒ C A P I T A L ' 0 9 ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒

▀ NS Capital 09 (2.09kg=4.60pounds) + NS 09 Rns fork (light, low a-c, short rake) + Wtp headset with that ugly looking spacer (actually functional for mtb)
▀ Solid lite stem + NS District the wide bar 09 (3.5'x28' = 89mmx710mm) with big relaxed radius bends + Edwin/Sesason grips
▀ F: NS Rotaty hub 10mm bolt-on <200g R: 'unbranded' 3 pawls 10t LHD, Sun S-type mtx rims, DT swiss spokes. 
▀ Holly Rollers 1.85 (waiting for KHE mac2 24')
▀ straight & new Powerbites + 9th pair of OdsyPC + 510hx + ?United 23t. 
▀ Fit post, Odsy Senior_1, S&M clamp.


----------



## shortell66 (Mar 2, 2006)

*08 P1*

sooo much fun


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

looks sick, you should paint the fork lowers to match the rest of the bike


----------



## innate (Oct 1, 2007)

This is an Azonic Steelhead Pro XL. Marz 09 DJ2 fork, Hussefelt: cranks stem and bars, 185 BB7 brakes F+R, Ryno lite/XT wheels, xt derailleur, xt shifter, megarange cluster (restricted to 1-7), no name seat and post, 2.4 Holy Rollers, 50/50 pedals. Got the ebay buy it now bargains on the fork and frame, drivetrain was auctions, the rest from pricepoint. Never had a bike like this - it's easy to mess around on, tons of fun and i've got space to build some decent jumps. Heavy I guess - 35lbs.


----------



## RockItOnACannondale (May 18, 2008)

some new proper pics of my bike now that it is done


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

RockItOnACannondale said:


> some new proper pics of my bike now that it is done


sick bike, blckmrkts are always sexy


----------



## Stp08 (Sep 20, 2008)

2008 stp1


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

ncossey said:


> Actually no my friend, I removed the chain so you could see the bmx chain ring on the bike. Good catch though on the chain being off.


WAY delayed.. but i was refering to the fact that even with the chain on the ring, there still isnt hardly any pressure from the roller it looks.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Last time I post my bike because I've done it too many times.
It's finished though. 








07 Giant STP frame
09 Revelation 426 pushloc/maxle lite at around 80mm
DT Swiss Oynx - Outlaw rim
Hope Pro2 SS - Outlaw rim
XT cranks
e13 bash
Thomson post
Fit ECCD seat
Sunline V-1 bars, pedals
Point 1 Racing Split Second stem, nickel plated
Avid Juicy Ultimate brake 140mm rotor, white twenty6 lever
Kenda Small Block 8's 2.1"


----------



## Stp08 (Sep 20, 2008)

ilikemybike011 said:


> Last time I post my bike because I've done it too many times.
> It's finished though.
> 
> 
> ...


very nice.


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

How are you liking the Revelation? Also, how did you go about lowering it -- did you just adjust the negative air chambers?
I'm interested in this for a new build... thanks man. PM me if you want.

Oh yeah... what's the weight on that badboy?


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Well under 26 lbs now.

You reduce the Revelation by putting spacers inside the cartridge, not by overloading the negative air spring. 

It feels really good, my scale said it's 4.2 lbs, nice and stiff when it's lowered too.


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

Word. Yeah I've never taken apart a fork before so I'm a bit wary...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

ilikemybike011 said:


> Last time I post my bike because I've done it too many times.
> It's finished though.
> 
> 
> ...


That's probably the most effort I've ever seen put into an STP. Nice work. 
throw that kit onto a Howie or something and you'd have one primo ride.
Any particular reason for the QR on the seatclamp?

Quick question. Do you know if the Maxle Lite is retro-fittable/cross-compatible with regular Maxle 360?


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

ilikemybike011 said:


>


Damn Ig, that bike is fresh to death!!!

/saved


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Maxle Lite will work in replacement of Maxle 360. I loaned my maxle lite to my friend and he has a Pike 454 and it fit fine. 

QR on seatclamp because I'm waiting to get a Thomson seatclamp  

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Stp08 (Sep 20, 2008)

i really like your bike but did you think of getting a 2008 stp pro. the stock australian version came with pike 454s. not sure what the american and uk versions came with.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

meh//


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Stp08 said:


> i really like your bike but did you think of getting a 2008 stp pro. the stock australian version came with pike 454s. not sure what the american and uk versions came with.


Why the hell would I want to do that? I hate completes.


----------



## Stp08 (Sep 20, 2008)

ilikemybike011 said:


> Why the hell would I want to do that? I hate completes.


i was just asking because they have excellent specs and you wouldnt have had to do much to it. you probably would have saved money.

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-AU/bikes/mountain/1129/29608/zoom/?collections_id=3

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-AU/bikes/mountain/1129/29608/?collections_id=3


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

not gunna lie those completes are hideous


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Stp08 said:


> i was just asking because they have excellent specs and you wouldnt have had to do much to it. you probably would have saved money.
> 
> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-AU/bikes/mountain/1129/29608/zoom/?collections_id=3
> 
> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-AU/bikes/mountain/1129/29608/?collections_id=3


just stop. please.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Stp08 said:


> i was just asking because they have excellent specs and you wouldnt have had to do much to it. you probably would have saved money.


I would MUCH rather have my bike than a complete. My spec is quite nice and you can't quite get anything similar in any complete. And as RB said, no more complete talking it's stupid. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

p.s. nice lacing on the front wheel


----------



## Stp08 (Sep 20, 2008)

ilikemybike011 said:


> I would MUCH rather have my bike than a complete. My spec is quite nice and you can't quite get anything similar in any complete. And as RB said, no more complete talking it's stupid. :thumbsup:


well like i said i was just asking. and you do have a nice bike so dont think i was having a go at it in any way.
i bought a complete because i cant afford to spend $600+ on a frame, $600+ on a fork, $400+ on rims, 300+ on brakes and so on.
i also got it because you cant get matte black stp's with grey and silver graphics and giant written on the cs instead of the tt in frame only.
so i bought a complete that i can slowly replace the stock parts with better parts over time, i want to ride now not later.
ive already replaced the stem, handlebar and grips.
anyway....you have a very nice bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rip (Jan 12, 2004)

Mine looks bad, but I like it.


----------



## Stp08 (Sep 20, 2008)

i like thrashed looking bikes. they look more hardcore and shows that they have been ridden.


----------



## KIBZIE (Jun 30, 2007)

shortell66 said:


> sooo much fun


That bike looks awesome, but is it photoshop'd? The wheels look a bit pixelated and the reflection in the window, the bars are lumo yellow but the rest isn't.


----------



## stevo92 (May 2, 2007)




----------



## zx12rider (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

thats a really sick bike^^^

i want one.....


----------



## slugster (May 5, 2008)

*P.1*

[/attach]


----------



## hardrocker77 (Sep 7, 2008)

Here it is, new to me, old to the world, a 2001 Azonic DS-1, with Salsa gordo wheels, a FSA V drive crank, holly rollers, a 2002 dirt jumper I, and crappy v brakes(the frame is so old it doesnt have a hook up for discs!) Hopefully I'm gona get the Azonic Steelhead frame and some halo wheels for Christmas we'll see. Here she is, before I got her, now it has different pedals, different seat, and the chainstay protector is gone.


----------



## Hasan (Jun 10, 2007)

Mutantbikes evolution


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Hasan said:


> Mutantbikes evolution


Rad. I remember when these first popped up. Seemed to have quite a few quirks, like having to run a thick crown race spacer in order to clear susp. fork, etc, etc...
Looks pretty clean now though... It actually looks to me like it's built in the same Taiwan factory as Fly Bikes frames... 

I don't know why, but unconciously I've got something against crows foot lacing. Not my thing. But, slick bike regardless. :thumbsup:


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

What's with the spokes?


----------



## RockItOnACannondale (May 18, 2008)

Hasan said:


> Mutantbikes evolution


woooowie!
i like that!
i think the spoke lacing on the front looks rad!
are there any advantages over normal lacing?
sick bike.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

RockItOnACannondale said:


> are there any advantages over normal lacing?


No. Some may argue. But it doesn't allow even spoke tension between rim and hub flange. You can still true the wheel, but once it starts to run-out, then things can get wacky.
Takes a lot of work, and heavier due to longer spokes as well.


----------



## RockItOnACannondale (May 18, 2008)

BikeSATORI said:


> No. Some may argue. But it doesn't allow even spoke tension between rim and hub flange. You can still true the wheel, but once it starts to run-out, then things can get wacky.
> Takes a lot of work, and heavier due to longer spokes as well.


oh ok.
thanks man.
looks good though:thumbsup: !


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

RockItOnACannondale said:


> oh ok.
> thanks man.
> looks good though:thumbsup: !


yeah, looks pretty unique, and you can do the pattern in alternate styles to make "flower petal" designs and other pretty happy jolly things too... or you can say chicken wire design if you have low self esteem about your manhood.

But... in the end, something about twisting spokes around and around really bothers me. =disposable, IMO. :skep:


----------



## zx12rider (Nov 4, 2008)

New tires, kenda k-rad in the front, kiniption in the rear, odi longneck grips, rennon tensioner and cog spacer kit, bmx chain, and i took about 2 inches out of the seatpost collar, THE seat. Oh ya, that green monster in the back is my other two wheel obsession!


----------



## stevo92 (May 2, 2007)

zx12rider said:


> New tires, kenda k-rad in the front, kiniption in the rear, odi longneck grips, rennon tensioner and cog spacer kit, bmx chain, and i took about 2 inches out of the seatpost collar, THE seat. Oh ya, that green monster in the back is my other two wheel obsession!


I really want to cut my seat post tube down to(Been thinking about it for a couple weeks)How far from the welds did you cut it and did you use a hacksaw?


----------



## zx12rider (Nov 4, 2008)

stevo92 said:


> I really want to cut my seat post tube down to(Been thinking about it for a couple weeks)How far from the welds did you cut it and did you use a hacksaw?


a little more than the clamp, plus i cut a new slice so it would still tighten. I started with a tubing cutter and then finished with a hacksaw.


----------



## Hasan (Jun 10, 2007)

RockItOnACannondale said:


> woooowie!
> i like that!
> i think the spoke lacing on the front looks rad!
> are there any advantages over normal lacing?
> sick bike.


This Lacing is good for front kicks.... but not good for side kicks.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Rb said:


>


Nice and moto.

I was running some of the MC's most of this season on one of my 26'ers... Love those things. They get a lot of stares too. But, wish they made some in a lighter weight. I sharpie'd my logos too, can't stand that stuff on all of the Intense products.

That IS-110 headset is primo too, some uptown class.


----------



## Sars11.8 (Apr 6, 2008)

buckoW said:


>


thats SICK and i want one!


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Hmmmm...I thought I posted my DJ bike in here, but I cant find it, or mabie I didnt. (Ironhorse)










And I noticed a few people posted BMX bikes. (My custom STA)


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

jeffgothro said:


> And I noticed a few people posted BMX bikes. (My custom STA)


STRONGER THAN ALL


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

*New fork*

The bike is a Fisher GED. I have been riding the snot out of it for nearly two years. I replaced the old fork with this new Gold Label 100mm. New, chain, new grips, and new brake pads. Love a fresh bike


----------



## Sars11.8 (Apr 6, 2008)

that bike rides so sweet now! very nice


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

buckoW said:


>


Yours so lucky to live near the Alps, and you have the sick bike to ride. God I envy you so much


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Rb said:


>


What tires are you running?


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

Intense Microknobbyz


----------



## Took (Nov 27, 2008)

Just got it


----------



## Took (Nov 27, 2008)

I meant to paste this one in here


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

^^^HOLY SH!T!!!!
That has to be the nastiest quiver of bikes I have ever seen.


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

finished last night :thumbsup:


----------



## RockItOnACannondale (May 18, 2008)

Bryguy17 said:


> finished last night :thumbsup:


yay! candy apple red mob!
i got one too.
too beautiful.
nice ride man!:thumbsup:


----------



## streetstyle (Nov 28, 2008)

Building up a Simtra Psycho...
Progression.


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

heres the new one, i still would like to get brakes for it but it will be at another time.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

dirtjumper202 said:


> Yours so lucky to live near the Alps, and you have the sick bike to ride. God I envy you so much


Thanks. I feel pretty fortunate. The only problem is I have to drive down out of the mountains to ride my hardtail.


----------



## rayray74 (Sep 18, 2005)

NS Capital


----------



## streetstyle (Nov 28, 2008)

sick.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

New fork. Pike uppers, argyle lowers:


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Nice Pargyle


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Sorry about the cell pictures...

































26 pounds. Not bad at all.


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

buckoW said:


>


How's that Racing Ralph (Evo 2 by the loooks of it...) treating you up front? I'm interested in that exact combo for an upcoming build... Thanks man


----------



## INFamous (Apr 24, 2008)

rayray74 said:


> NS Capital
> View attachment 412798
> 
> View attachment 412797


what gearing are you running? nice bike


----------



## DEST (Jun 20, 2006)

*mine*

09 Giant STP ss


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

coiler8 said:


> How's that Racing Ralph (Evo 2 by the loooks of it...) treating you up front? I'm interested in that exact combo for an upcoming build... Thanks man


I really like that tire for dirt. It is very light and holds pretty well in the corners. The combo works well for me.


----------



## RockItOnACannondale (May 18, 2008)

*new bits and bobs for my mob*










few new bits and bobs.
and a very hungover me and my ride


----------



## Sars11.8 (Apr 6, 2008)

nice "jorts"


----------



## IMKITBISHES (Jan 23, 2008)

Heres my 07' Transition Double!!!


----------



## scorpionsf (Nov 16, 2006)

sick wheels and bike


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

That double wasn't cheap was it? I want those wheels and pedals


----------



## rayray74 (Sep 18, 2005)

INFamous said:


> what gearing are you running? nice bike


28/12 Thanks


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

that double is so nice, must of cost a lot of pennies


----------



## kinesiskd415 (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## IMKITBISHES (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks for the comments guys... i love this bike, was a hit to the wallet but it jumps like a dream!!

bout to get it repainted, any suggestions??


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

scorpionsf said:


> sick wheels and bike


you're obsessed with i9's bro.


----------



## IMKITBISHES (Jan 23, 2008)

it is ok to be... they are dopehlicious!!!!


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

way tooo expensive. My opinion.


----------



## IMKITBISHES (Jan 23, 2008)

i here ya, but here is a testimoney, i have had those about a year now and have NEVER taken so much as a spoke wrench to em... and i jump and drop the S*** out of that bike!!!


----------



## [K]rash (Dec 16, 2008)

Frame: DMR Transition seat tube cut lower
Fork: 09 pike 454 w/maxle lite lowered to 90mm
Headset: Fly Bmx
Bar: answer pro-taper
Stem: truvativ
Grips: shadow conspiracy 
Barends: plastic
Cranks: wethepeople royals ti axle
Chainring: odyssey mds 25t
Pedals: Outland slim sealed
Chain: khe 1/2 halflink
Seat: shadow conspiracy slim 
Post: dmr 
Brake: shimano xt v-brake, a-bike co linear, xtr leaver

Rearwheel:
Rim: dmr dv 
Hub: hope pro 2 ss
Spokes: dt swiss
Tyre: dmr moto rt

Frontwheel: 
Rim: dmr dv
Hub: hope pro 2 20mm
Spokes: dt swiss
Tyre: folding table top


----------



## Tom_uk (Aug 16, 2006)

New build


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

^ S-i-c-k!!


----------



## dibbs (Feb 23, 2008)

Tom_uk said:


> New build


What frame is that? Looks sick! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom_uk (Aug 16, 2006)

dibbs said:


> What frame is that? Looks sick! :thumbsup:


Dmr Transition 24"


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Those 24's look awesome dudes!


----------



## Stingray0123 (Jul 18, 2008)

My 06 T-O-P


----------



## Roger Serafin (Jul 31, 2008)

My Yeti DJ:


















Coming to your neighborhood for a session !!


----------



## Wulf1971 (Dec 15, 2008)

Yellow one is a Gary fisher "spike" dirt jumper. The off-white bike is a Haro f5 street/park.


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

both those dmr's look sick!!


----------



## bighit2 (Jul 17, 2007)

i have an addict that i recently upgraded and never thought this bike could ride so nicely i moved the wheel in and added 3 piece cranks bike is more ridged and made a grind plate my take on a more protective plate that addict already makes http://webmail.aol.com/41095/aim/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=1.21685781&folder=Inbox&partId=2 before upgrades http://webmail.aol.com/41095/aim/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=1.21685814&folder=Inbox&partId=2 my grind plate with protection and the deetraks http://webmail.aol.com/41095/aim/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=1.21685829&folder=Inbox&partId=2 the new eastern 3piece cranks and macneil chain ring
by the way i have no idea of how to post a pic on here


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

bighit2 said:


> i have an addict that i recently upgraded and never thought this bike could ride so nicely i moved the wheel in and added 3 piece cranks bike is more ridged and made a grind plate my take on a more protective plate that addict already makes http://webmail.aol.com/41095/aim/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=1.21685781&folder=Inbox&partId=2 before upgrades http://webmail.aol.com/41095/aim/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=1.21685814&folder=Inbox&partId=2 my grind plate with protection and the deetraks http://webmail.aol.com/41095/aim/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=1.21685829&folder=Inbox&partId=2 the new eastern 3piece cranks and macneil chain ring
> by the way i have no idea of how to post a pic on here


You can't link to attachments in your email...


----------



## RockItOnACannondale (May 18, 2008)

destickered my mob
what you guys think?


----------



## Jim Darling (Dec 5, 2006)

Here is a updated picture of my Eastern NT 24. Jim


----------



## TheDon (Oct 18, 2005)

2002 DK SOB.

It maybe old and a bit heavy but it'll outlive the earth!!!

(seat's a bit high in this photo, was just cruising around!)


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

hah sweet ^^
angle of the foto makes it look as if your pegs are angled back from the fork


----------



## TheDon (Oct 18, 2005)

I think it's the shadow on the far side peg, making it look bent back... Weird, I never noticed that in that photo before.

The rear is getting a bit bald now, holy rollers are good for street and dirt, should I stick with them or are there any better dual purpose tires now?


----------



## [K]rash (Dec 16, 2008)

**Update**








kink pivital seat and post
kink headset
schwalbe taple top kevlar
oddy team grips
oddy twited clear (glow in the dark)
profile imperial 25t 
kmc z510hx


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

that stem is terrible, the rest is wonderful.


----------



## ubertoyotax (Oct 9, 2007)

newly added transition bikes revolution 32 wheelset and blk mrkt brass knuckles seat. 

Everything else - 
Blk Mrkt Riot 22" Frame (mint green)
Rockshox Argyle 302 (lowered to 80mm)
Thompson X4 Stem
Deity Handlebars
Specialized Fuse SL Cranks
32 tooth E-thirteen Bashguard Sprocket
Specialized Tire in the Rear, Maxxis Holy Roller in Front
Odyssey Pedals
Avid BB7 Brake (140mm rotor)


----------



## JFoster (Apr 6, 2005)

Wow, thats a nice bike. I would have never picked that color but seeing it all done up it looks great. Wishing I would've went for the knuckles seat....almost did.


----------



## ScarBroTravis (Feb 1, 2009)

Heres mine, not too much, but happy,

04 Specialized Hard Rock Sport

Has a 2.35 rear, 2.00 front, rear disk. No front derailer. Took off the 3rd gear on the crank.


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

Is it me or does your chain look a bit short?


----------



## whydutchwhy (Oct 9, 2007)

Here's my Gary Fisher PHD. I know, I know, you're probably thinking WOW that looks like a wal mart girl's bike that's been painted flat green. The frame is way burly but I got a sweet deal on it. The frame design has definitely grown on me, and it definitely won't be breaking on me anytime soon. The picture is from when I first got it home, I had to send that frame back because the rear brake cable routing was welded on the wrong side of the top tube (I guess that's what happens when you buy US made heh...). Not much has changed from then until now, just more dirt and some scratches.

Oh and ignore that the chain guide wasn't set up properly, I fixed it soon after those pictures. And lowered the stem.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

I actually for the 1st time in my life find myself beyond the point of not having anything to say...speechless...! Erm...mfft


----------



## whydutchwhy (Oct 9, 2007)

I'll take that as a compliment...


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Well you have some great and snazzy parts on it mate and at the end of the day its how you use it, what you do with it and that you have fun...!? 

I just do not know what to say about the frame from any point of view, so I said nothing really. I just found myself stupified in not being able to put finger to board and push a few simple buttons that would give rise to some nice statement parading the splendor of the bike...alas, I could'nt...sorry.

Have fun though because thats the main point really, later on when you have outgrown the bike, at least you can only go up from there while taking the parts with you.


----------



## twisty32 (Sep 12, 2008)

hey guys check out my stp2 yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew


----------



## ScarBroTravis (Feb 1, 2009)

droptopchevy said:


> Is it me or does your chain look a bit short?


 Yup, gettin a new one today,


----------



## Choncey (Sep 18, 2008)

My '09 Haro Thread 8


























And with the new Seat... and bb5s










Tell me what you think


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

I dig it. Looks almost like a cruiser


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Looks like a beautiful weapon...have fun.


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

Is that a sticker on the Thread 8 or is it under the clear coat?


----------



## Choncey (Sep 18, 2008)

Under the clear coat. No stickers.. 








All my cables from when it had gears and front brakes


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

*Meh... It works*


----------



## Choncey (Sep 18, 2008)

I like it man!


----------



## AIRADDICT (Jan 29, 2009)

she's all stock for now and i know i need to lower the seat :thumbsup:


----------



## Choncey (Sep 18, 2008)

AIRADDICT said:


> she's all stock for now and i know i need to lower the seat :thumbsup:


Love the P's... great bikes IMO looking GOOD man!!!


----------



## AIRADDICT (Jan 29, 2009)

the bike is solid and the geometry makes it fell like a big bmx. thanks choncey :thumbsup:


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Rb said:


>


What fork is that??


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

looks like a gold label


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Or a sherman jumper


----------



## AIRADDICT (Jan 29, 2009)

don't know what shat 'gold label' is but thanks i think


----------



## AIRADDICT (Jan 29, 2009)

that too :lol:


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

20mm Hex bolt Manitue Minute...4 I think?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

all manitou 20mm are hex axle. that's their 'thing'


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

It's a Sherman... looks like SPV... and lowered.


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

AIRADDICT said:


> don't know what shat 'gold label' is but thanks i think


They are talking about the fork of the bike above you. I believe.


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

dakarider said:


> Here mine:


HOLY ****
!!! 
thats awesome!!!

how much did it cost to build...did you do make that orange ano paint scheme yourself, or did you find all those parts like that and then combo'd them?


----------



## # Oxygum # (Apr 3, 2008)

Mine (Deathmobile - NEMESIS PROJECT) :


----------



## Keener2.5 (May 16, 2006)

I guess the bullit being in the picture is a bit off topic of thread thread but oh well.


----------



## d_m_b (Jun 8, 2007)

Rb said:


>


very clean! is that a stripped atomlab frame?


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Keener2.5 said:


> I guess the bullit being in the picture is a bit off topic of thread thread but oh well.


**** me. Great taste in cars! I love me a clean fast GC8!! Specs?


----------



## Keener2.5 (May 16, 2006)

ZenkiS14 said:


> **** me. Great taste in cars! I love me a clean fast GC8!! Specs?


06 STi in a 98 RS body. :thumbsup:


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

# Oxygum # said:


> Mine (Deathmobile - NEMESIS PROJECT) :


Dude that's bada$$! White tires aren't going to stay white, but it's looks damn good


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Rb said:


>


There's something about this bike that makes it look really sick.. maybe it's the sweet Atomlab frame.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

ilikemybike011 said:


> There's something about this bike that makes it look really sick.. maybe it's the sweet Atomlab frame.... :thumbsup:


LOL.
I'm flattered you think it looks sick, because quite frankly....
I got sick of looking at that off-colored abomination every day, I said fug-it to color and just went with raw steel...

Currently waiting on the new BlkMrkt 24"-specific frame.........


----------



## liqwid (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm still in the process of blinging it up and making it more to my liking (need new fork, rear hub, cranks, and maybe better brakes) but here's how she sits for now.



















And here's my ghetto fix for the POS spring loaded tensioner. I spaced it out so there's enough play to move around for the "tight spot" and keep tension.


----------



## Foreveralout (Jun 20, 2008)

if stp's had horizontal dropouts i would definatley get one.


----------



## liqwid (Jan 2, 2007)

Foreveralout said:


> if stp's had horizontal dropouts i would definatley get one.


Yeah that's one of the regrets I have about that bike. When I bought it I was just getting back into bmx style riding and didn't really know what I want. The weight is right but I'd rather have horizontal dropouts and the shock absorption you get with steel.


----------



## Foreveralout (Jun 20, 2008)

even without they are an awesome bike for the price.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Keener2.5 said:


> 06 STi in a 98 RS body. :thumbsup:


Beautiful man! I love it! Here's my toy:










And my other toy (stock for now, ordering parts with next pay check)


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Erm...yeah, I know...!  But hey, thanks for the clarification upon that simple fact...:thumbsup: Hence I pointed it out for the person asking the original question.



saturnine said:


> all manitou 20mm are hex axle. that's their 'thing'


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah I thought Sherrman too, was not too sure with the decals or lack thereof, which is why I was thinking a Minute 4 minus the stickers and Manitau is not may Fav brand for shocks - although they have some nifty bits and peices.:thumbsup:



XSL_WiLL said:


> It's a Sherman... looks like SPV... and lowered.


----------



## jabberwocky (Sep 9, 2004)




----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Transition Bank = STP frame with integrated chaintensioner.

I'm getting one to replace my STP.


----------



## liqwid (Jan 2, 2007)

ilikemybike011 said:


> Transition Bank = STP frame with integrated chaintensioner.
> 
> I'm getting one to replace my STP.


Those look nice. It almost looks like if you were feeling zesty you could dremmel off that ISCG tab.


----------



## theMayor (Oct 16, 2008)

work in progress....


----------



## GravityWins (Dec 18, 2005)

Got tired of riding a plain black bike and refreshed it with a little inspiration from one of my favorite bands...

































Still trying to find a Crimson Ghost sticker for the head tube :rockon:


----------



## Foreveralout (Jun 20, 2008)

how does that 24 feel compared to a 26" with suspension or a 20".


----------



## bikinbeast (Dec 31, 2005)

*The nicest bike I have ever owned - the SuperCo Charger*










SuperCo Charger

Full bike check and more pics here.


----------



## GravityWins (Dec 18, 2005)

Foreveralout said:


> how does that 24 feel compared to a 26" with suspension or a 20".


 I love my 26 for dirt jumps but could never get the feel for it on the street or skatepark.
Not having a BMX background riding a 20 was way to twitchy, but wanting the flickable feeling they had, I took a shot in the dark and ordered the 24.

Bottom line, the cruiser is what I was looking for. Easy to maneuver in the air, stable like my trusty 26", and to my surprise not as hard on the body at the end of the day as I was expecting.


----------



## Foreveralout (Jun 20, 2008)

GravityWins said:


> I love my 26 for dirt jumps but could never get the feel for it on the street or skatepark.
> Not having a BMX background riding a 20 was way to twitchy, but wanting the flickable feeling they had, I took a shot in the dark and ordered the 24.
> 
> Bottom line, the cruiser is what I was looking for. Easy to maneuver in the air, stable like my trusty 26", and to my surprise not as hard on the body at the end of the day as I was expecting.


thanks for giving me a real answer and not just" ride what you want" like most people give you.


----------



## Seanbike (Mar 23, 2004)

My freshly powder coated Riot. It was too cold to paint the fork in my garage but once it's warm the stickers will go away for flat black.


----------



## [K]rash (Dec 16, 2008)

update again 








sprayed cranks black, united squad sprocket, thomson x4 stem, chrome ryno lite, and got a pimplite to build onto the front when i get round to it 
thoughts?
pic quality is shocking for some reason tho =[


----------



## fallingsux (Jun 20, 2008)

the street ride...im still trying to figure out what to do about my uf/dj build. im just starting out in this field...


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

Sick BMX! I love how clean and chrome it is... What frame?


----------



## fallingsux (Jun 20, 2008)

its a kink transition. it use to be gray but i stripped it and hand polished it to look all bling bling


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

got some new bars.. nempro's of course. also polished my stem/chainwheel and got a new brake..yay 4pot codes.
















my urban bike of another kind  which has also just recently been built out of spare...everyting


----------



## J-Bone (Aug 26, 2008)

my steelhead with outlaw wheels, azonic turbo cranks and the sweetest bars ever-the skull wraps


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

good 'ole sublimation on those bars.


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

New Riot woot. 

















































(yes, that's 26.50 lbs  )


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

Sinister DNA
Kovachi laced wheels (WTB Dual Duty rims to a WTB Laser DH front and Paul WORD Disc SS rear)
Deity 4130s 
Fly pedals (so orange may not look the best but I love these pedals LOL) 
Cane Creek Tank Headset
Gravity Gap Stem
Funn Fatboy bars
Avid Juicy 7 lever to a Code caliper

Currently the fork on the bike is a Black Boxed Pike, but That will be returning to my trail bike although at 95mm it is just sick on this bike at Rye Airfield. a '10 Revelation should be getting strapped on. This will be a lighter dual air so I can slap gears and knobbies on for 4x and rock. I have a new seat on there now, just no new snaps.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

A Grove said:


> my urban bike of another kind  which has also just recently been built out of spare...everyting


You put FLAT bars on a Colnago fixie?!

Get outta here with your shenanigans!! Don't come back 'til you get some real drops. Ernesto would not be stoked if he saw that bike...


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Rb said:


> You put FLAT bars on a Colnago fixie?!
> 
> Get outta here with your shenanigans!! Don't come back 'til you get some real drops. Ernesto would not be stoked if he saw that bike...


I think the bigger problem is the fact it's not even a track frame, but rather a road frame. That thing should have gears on it...

Also no toe straps.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

haha you all are just jealous you didnt have a retro colnago w/ full campy hanging in your basement


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Running 28/13. Still need to machine a bash to mount on the spider. I had to grind the adapter a bit to fit that 140mm rotor. So I polished both my brake adapters.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

why the tape on the crank-arm, will?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

It's actually a tube stretched over the arm. That way I don't rub off all the finish or gouge up the crank when I miss gaps or pedal grind.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

That is kinda what I assumed, but Its only on one arm? (i think.. cant see the pics now at school) which is why i asked.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

It's on both. You can see it pretty clearly in the pictures.


----------



## Tyralan (Mar 30, 2009)

My Dobermann Pinscher:


----------



## Nickle (Aug 23, 2006)

Take that Turner sticker off there. That's an insult to that bike. 

I have a custom geo Pinscher on the way. Looking forward to getting it in and built up.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

IMKITBISHES said:


> Heres my 07' Transition Double!!!


Just noticed the fork... You got any close-ups on how you're securing the push lock in place?
Here's how I did mine, spare shifter cable held in place by the bolt.


----------



## strengthcycle (Sep 27, 2007)

*my DK xenia*

Here is My DK xenia i think i may have posted it before i never get the chance to ride it so its still like brand new. I'm selling his bike for 400$ if anyone is intrested email me at [email protected]


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

Heres mine. Been a few changes. Ie; grips, chain, cranks, gearing


















I know, I know... lever angle has been changed, this was just during install, not set correct right


----------



## callmetheNewGuy (May 19, 2008)

dang that white chain is nasty. makes a big difference. 

I was thinking about repainting mine, but haven't ever given it thought till now. How's it done? do guys send it to custom painters, or is there a do-it-yourself way?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

you can buy them in many colours


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

Its a KMC K710SL. Comes in every color under the rainbow. I know have a red one to match my pedals. the white one is on the fixed.


----------



## jtotheostotheh (Oct 12, 2007)

Finally got it 95% done, getting the fork lowered soon.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Combo of the tall fork, and the weird seat post makes it look goofy.


----------



## jtotheostotheh (Oct 12, 2007)

A Grove said:


> Combo of the tall fork, and the weird seat post makes it look goofy.


I'm getting the fork lowered next week.

And yeah, not happy with the seat post but I went to three LBS's and it was the only one I could find that would fit. I'll order a new one eventually, but its not a priority. I have it lower than it is in the pic and it looks a little better.


----------



## Rip (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## bmx/baddy (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## bmx/baddy (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

so fresh


----------



## treetop (May 8, 2009)

Haro Thread 8 frame, built as a single speed with parts from a Zero One:


----------



## 1.8tDJ (May 22, 2008)

*my new dj bike*

Ok so my letoy 3 dj bike got stolen like a month ago, well I called my insurance company, and they said they would replace it with a new or like bike. Well I have ordered eveything and I am just waiting for it all to get here. Here are the specs, pictures soon.

Frame - Ns Majesty 09
Forks - Rock Shox Argyle 318
Handlebars - NS Bikes Habanero
Stem - NS Bikes Quark 2 Pro
Headset - Stolen internal 
Grips - ODI lock-on 
Saddle - odyssey sr pivotal 
Seat post - McNeil pivotal 
Rear brake - Avid Juicy 7
Sprocket - profile imperial 25t
Cranks - Profile racing cranks/ti spindle
Chain - shadow conspiracy half link 
Pedals - odyssey pcs
Front hub - Hope Pro2 Front 20mm
Rear hub - Hope Pro 2 Disc Single Speed
Front rim - Mavic EX721
Rear rim - Mavic EX721
Spokes - Dt revolution spokes
Nipples - brass
Tires - kenda small block 8
Tubes - maxis lightweight


----------



## motoxkfx123 (Apr 28, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

those bikes do not belong


----------



## stevo92 (May 2, 2007)

09 Suburban...Temp build till I finish it.....Fork is now at 80mm also.


----------



## gooose (Jun 6, 2009)

*my bike*

still needs a few more things. sorry for the cell phone pic


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

So freaking awesome! The S13 looks great dude! Good shot, i'll make my Car/Jump Bike contribution in a few days when i get some more parts on my bike!


----------



## 1.8tDJ (May 22, 2008)

finally some pictures of my new bike


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

sexy majesty:thumbsup:

i wish i could have 1


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

^^ That Majesty is *d i a l l e d*.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

*Updates*

Well I have some updates worth sharing, so here they are :thumbsup: 
Bar: Dobermann Guidoune
Stem: Thomson (much much shorter than before)  
Grips: Specialized lock-ons
Tires: Sharpied


----------



## TaRd (Jul 6, 2009)

My old Chase 3... never really liked how long the frame was, tried a shorter stem and it still felt too long so it basicly stayed like this till it was sold.


----------



## lilwillywilly (Jun 21, 2008)

Haro V4 everything has been shaved.
mostly cheapy components, just bought the bike, dont have cash for upgrading yet, so i pulled it apart, stripped and painted everything, with a few small changes.

Figure im still a NOOB to MTB's, just transitioning from bmx, so i'll tear up what i have now, and upgrade as i break stuff. anyway, pics..


































And this is what i rode last year:


----------



## punkbrad (Jun 10, 2009)

*09 BlkMrkt 357*

its still pretty stock 'cept for the BB7 i put on the front and i swapped the brake lever. for some reason i burn thru tubes on thing. ive learned all the shortcuts back to my house cuz i walk the mofo so much..

Ive taken it to the the Robb Field skatepark in SD a few times. it rides pretty well and i am very comfortable on it.

theres some SICK bikes in this thread, as I start bustin stuff, i will upgrade the beast...


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

frame: 2008 Azonic Steelhead w/ custom paint, cut down seat tube and shaved stops and iscg tabs
fork: 2007 Marzocchi Z1 RC2 lowered to 100mm
headset: Chris King
stem: Nemesis Project
bars: Easton EA30
grips: Specialized Rocca
brake/lever: 2008 Avid BB7/SD7
cranks: Saint 175mm w/ XTR 32t ring
pedals: Wellgo MG1 w/ custom paint
chain: KMC Z510H
seatpost: Thomson Elite cut down to 70mm
seat: Specialized BG sport
rear wheel: Chris King HD SS w/ 15t cog and Syncros DP32 w/ orange nipples
front wheel: Formula 20mm w/ Sun Single Track
tires: Schwalbe Table Top/Halo Twin Rail


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

saturnine said:


> frame: 2008 Azonic Steelhead w/ custom paint, cut down seat tube and shaved stops and iscg tabs
> fork: 2007 Marzocchi Z1 RC2 lowered to 100mm
> headset: Chris King
> stem: Nemesis Project
> ...


damn dude, you just put a whole LOT into a frame that costs less than your headset alone!!

Looks good though, nice work.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

converted a bmx stem to MTB bars:


















Primo excel cranks, Ti spindle
25/11
chainstays are 15.0"
DMR trailblade 2 fork
Nashbar hub w/odyssey driver
Hadly front hub
29lbs.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> damn dude, you just put a whole LOT into a frame that costs less than your headset alone!!
> 
> Looks good though, nice work.


less money on a frame = more money for components, a steel dj frame is pretty much the same across the board in terms of geo and looks, so why not cheap out there?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

saturnine said:


> less money on a frame = more money for components, a steel dj frame is pretty much the same across the board in terms of geo and looks, so why not cheap out there?


While that may be true of many of the frames out there, if you want really short chainstays and a long top tube, your options are pretty limited!


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here is my '08 Stolen Heist:

Demolition PA Bars
Shadow Conspiracy Grips (ODI Longnecks going on next week)
Fit DLR Stem
Odyssey CS2 Race Fork
Odyssey Monolever (white coming soon)
Odyssey Linear Slic Cable 
Odyssey Twisted-PC Pedals
Dia-Tech Box-U brakes
Custom Chain
Eastern Pro Crankset w/ Sealed bottom bracket
Demolition F1 25T Sprocket
Shadow Conspiracy Penumbra Mike Jennings Pivotal Saddle
WeThePeople 75mm Seatpost
United Seatpost clamp
Alex Double Walled Sealed wheels w/ 9T Cassette driver

Coming soon:
*ODI Longneck grips
*LTD Odyssey Monolever WHITE
*Stolen Sealed headset (gold)


----------



## punkbrad (Jun 10, 2009)

Whatup yaall...

took the 357 to Robb Field skatepark in san Diego, my buddy took some pix with the blackberry cam, they are not the best timing, but for an old dude, theyre not bad...

dont be too harsh on me - LOL..

above the coping! hahaha









better shot above the coping, but just a little late..









airing a hip









table out of the bowl









one footer out of the bowl, before i tabled it.. lol


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

punkbrad said:


>


fred durst?


----------



## punkbrad (Jun 10, 2009)

saturnine said:


> fred durst?


haha - damn dude, takin me out!

no, not fred dorkst.


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

ZenkiS14 said:


> Here is my '08 Stolen Heist:


that is the sickness...how did you come across the custom chain? pics of my 20"er once i get her.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

CaliforniaNicco said:


> that is the sickness...how did you come across the custom chain? pics of my 20"er once i get her.


probably put a bunch of coloured links together


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

saturnine said:


> probably put a bunch of coloured links together


yeah but how? don't you need a special tool? it would be tite to have a rainbow colored one with like 10 different colors.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

CaliforniaNicco said:


> yeah but how? don't you need a special tool? it would be tite to have a rainbow colored one with like 10 different colors.


you can buy them like that. kmc makes one.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

haha yea, i work at a bike shop with alot of BMX kid traffic. So every time some kid gets a new colored chain for his 25x9 bike, i have large sections and links left over, so gradually i just put them together and create these custom chains of different colors. haha. I have 4 or 5 of them now. This is just the first one that i've made that actually matches the bike so im gonna keep it for a while!


----------



## KHSkid (Jul 14, 2009)

My KHS DJ200.. i just began DJ this year really and i do al little bit of trails.

http://www.khsbicycles.com/01_dj_200_09.htm

here are the specs.

my upgrades are snafu pink grips. 
kenda blue groove tires.
odesessy pink pedals. pink front spokes. 
i have pink cables just yet to be installed. new white rims coming soon

u guys have any ideas to make the bike lighter? without going single speed?

u guys like the way it looks so far? sorry for the horrible cell pic. couldnt find my dads camera. hopefully i will get some quality shots soon

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=477669&stc=1&d=1250722355
http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=477670&stc=1&d=1250722355
http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=477671&stc=1&d=1250722355
http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=477672&stc=1&d=1250722355


----------



## punkbrad (Jun 10, 2009)

i like the pink & white combo.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

my new toy
Dobermann Le Pink
Fox Float R rear shock
Fox Float 36RC2 lowered to 80mm
Deity cranks, 26t chainring,12t rear cog
Outlaw Wheels, Small block 8 2.35 front, 2.10 rear
Diety seat clamp, McNiel pivitol post, Primo seat
Avid BB7s w/ Avid Ti levers, Primo Alyenator stem, Doberman bars cut to 28", Deity grips,King HS
Fly Bikes pink barends and pedals


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, so the Pinks are in production now eh?

What are you're thoughts on how it rides? I'd love to read a review...


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

I love it so far. Pedals, carves and rides like a ht. On drops and stair gaps it takes the harsh edge off. Jumps similar to an ht I set it up really stiff so it is easy to preload it for jumping. I still haven't gotten it to some fast flowing single track, where I will probably set the rear up a bit softer. With the 36 at 80mm up front and the Doberman bars it is setup so nice I was going to try Deity bars and the 36 at 100mm but then again why mess with it. I have a 24" Molosse also but at this rate its either going to collect dust or get sold.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Very cool, I'd love to take one for a spin sometime.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here is my new 2007 Giant STP (Frost Green)


----------



## citizenlee (Oct 5, 2009)

Some proper sick bikes in here people! 1.8tDJ - Your NS is sex on wheels! 

Here's my 06 24seven Slacker. I no longer own it as of yesterday as I traded it + my Demo 8 for an 07 SX Trail.



















The pics really don't do it justice but you get the idea.

Frame: 24seven V26 Dark Angel Slacker
Fork: 07 Dirt Jumper 2 (when they were still made in Itally)
Stem: DMR Headstock
Bars: DMR Wing Bars
Grips: Lizard Skins Loc-Ons (not pictured)
Headset: FSA Pig
Seat Post: DMR Lock Jaw Pivotal
Seat: Macneil Capital Pivotal
Seat Clamp: DMR Twin Bolt
Cranks: Odyssey 41 Thermal 175mm
Bottom Bracket: Odyssey USA
Chain Ring: Odyssey Micro 28t
Chain: Reluctant 1/2 Link
Pedals: DMR V8
Brakes: Hope Mini
F/Wheel: 24" Spank Oobah Stiffy 32h rim on Hope Pro II
R/Wheel: 24" 24seven 32h rim on 24seven cassette hub
F/Tire: DMR Moto Digger
R/Tire: DMR Moto RT


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

Transition Double


----------



## craigrobbo (Feb 5, 2008)

While we're at it i may as well post up mine.
Its my 1st and only (only been riding for about 3 weeks)


























Craig


----------



## Minx20 (Oct 4, 2009)

*2010 Haro Steel Reserve 1.3*

My first DJ bike - have lots to do and get up to speed on but so far it's been a blast to ride: :thumbsup:


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

so did some changes on my Le Pink in the pics it weighed over 33lbs

I changed the rear wheel to a Hope Pro2 ss hub 36h laced to WTB LaserDisc FR rim, used longer hex head bolts instead of the allen bolts.
Diety 31.8 Fanthom stem black and Deity twenty14 31.8 2" rise bars in black
25t Animal sprocket, xt hydrolic disc brakes f&r but will probably ditch the front.
right now it weighs 31lbs

not bad for a full cromo fs bike with a fox float 36rc2. I would love to get it at 30 or under but i am not giving up my 36.


----------



## Rip (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm confused


----------



## Rip (Jan 12, 2004)

chelboed said:


> I'm confused


It's me Ed.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Yah...I know...but red?


----------



## Rip (Jan 12, 2004)

I painted it a few weeks ago.


----------



## Enem178 (Oct 17, 2009)

I use my F4 for double duty. I'm transitioning from bmx, so I chose something I can do trails on and ride for miles. I chose a small frame because I like the geometry a lot better. Anyway here's some pics


----------



## Enem178 (Oct 17, 2009)

Forgive me for the double post


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

chelboed said:


> Yah...I know...but red?


Looks nice


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Threw together a suspension fork, going to try it out for a bit.... it's part Firefly, part Sherman Jumper. Firefly crown, steerer and stanchions, Jumper internals and lowers. 
Lowered to 60mm travel, and has an Xtra-firm spring stuffed into it.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

sittingduck said:


> Threw together a suspension fork, going to try it out for a bit.... it's part Firefly, part Sherman Jumper. Firefly crown, steerer and stanchions, Jumper internals and lowers.
> Lowered to 60mm travel, and has an Xtra-firm spring stuffed into it.


The angle makes it look super slack, even though it isn't.

As for the fork. Was there any difference between the lowers on the Firefly and Sherman? I believe they're the same. The material and design of the CSU on both is the same. The only thing I can think of is if the stanchion length any different? And the internals... same sort of damping, but are the lengths of the dampers any different? I'm actually quite curious about the differences.

I always did like those forks.

If you want it even stiffer, you can cut a die spring to length and stuff it in. You can also play with the shimstacks in the damper to create a sort of "threshold" even.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

The internals were quite a bit different, the firefly had air, a different rebound setup and a diff. spring setup. I didn't notice the stanchions when I first put it together, 
and it had about 40mm of travel and bottomed out way too soon. I was able to remove some spacers at the bottom of the lowers to get back most of the travel. I had a X firm spring and did lower the travel a bit, so it's plenty stiff.
And yeah, the lower castings are exactly the same....
Here's a side shot.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

is your pool table overclocked?


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Misfit Psycles Nummers:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

sittingduck said:


> The internals were quite a bit different, the firefly had air, a different rebound setup and a diff. spring setup. I didn't notice the stanchions when I first put it together,
> and it had about 40mm of travel and bottomed out way too soon. I was able to remove some spacers at the bottom of the lowers to get back most of the travel. I had a X firm spring and did lower the travel a bit, so it's plenty stiff.
> And yeah, the lower castings are exactly the same....
> Here's a side shot.


Sounds like you had an SPV Firefly. I had one of the TPC+ ones. It was a great fork.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

nspace said:


> Misfit Psycles Nummers:


that's pretty awesome. stays look pretty long, though.


----------



## mwayne5 (Apr 4, 2009)

First thing you'll notice is that this frame doesn't really belong. Well, when I first bought the bike it was the first bike I've owned since I was little so, I didn't really know what style of riding I liked. After riding a variety of styles...I'd have to say that Urban and DJ are my favorite. So, my next bike/frame will definitely be a DJ frame.

Picture's kinda old, ignore the clipless pedals on there...there are platforms on there now, the XC tires are gone, and I had my seat post trimmed down a bit.


----------



## Kortface (Sep 24, 2008)

New Soul Cycles Hero with Soul Cycles ridged 20mm thru axle fork.


----------



## Spdu4ia (Aug 6, 2009)

My Spank Tweet Tweet...enjoy









-








-








-


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Dig the tweet!


----------



## sdude30 (Oct 19, 2009)

Identiti 666x. My first urban/dj bike, although Ive yet to find any djs to take it on


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Yay. New parts for my STP:


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

ZenkiS14 said:


> Yay. New parts for my STP:


What pedals are those?
thanks man,
Colin


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Premium Slims:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

ZenkiS14 said:


> Yay. New parts for my STP:


killer. i LOVE that colour with white. i don't know why, but i guess it's very complentary.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you sir! Im real happy with it! Cant wait for more parts!

Should eventually have white rims, gold hubs, and black spokes. And set of Saint cranks, and eventually a set of Avid Elixir 5 brakes hopefully sooner, if I can ditch my current couple sets of brakes.


----------



## PoshJosh (Mar 30, 2007)

Only pic i have right now. Not all parts listed are pictured.
2006 Fisher Mullet
Bontrager SS crank
Truvativ Husselfelt bar
Truvativ Howitzer stem
King Earl rear wheel
Big Earl front
Kenda NPJ tires
Big earl seat
B-54 pedals
Argyle Fork
FSA Pig headset
Earl Lock on grips
BB7 brake rear only
Surly Tensioner


----------



## punkbrad (Jun 10, 2009)

Action on the BlkMrkt 357. Footjam Tailwhip. All stock but replaced the rear brake with a BB7 and my new Kiniption tires... Took the wife on a Valentine Day ride and she shapped this while i was screwin around..


----------



## punkbrad (Jun 10, 2009)

I love this bike - very cosmopolitan - ride it well mang!



Spdu4ia said:


> My Spank Tweet Tweet...enjoy


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

got this bike a month and a half ago. ive put on a new fork, cranks, pedals, grips, and brakes since i got it. 
before







after






















frame - felt jump shot
fork - 409 pike u-turn
wheels - azonic outlaws
cranks - redline device
pedals - stevem hamilton signatures
sprocket - macneil 32t
tires - front - holy roller 2.4. back - wtb velociraptor (sliced the sidewall on the holy roller and threw this on till i get a new tire)
bars - diety dirty thirty
stem - truvativ hussefelt
grips - macniel zoomers
seat - idk
seatpost - idk
brake - back only bb5 with odyssey linear cable 
chain - some random one i had laying around. with a blue halflink. (see last pic)

mods - flangeless, and rawed frame.


----------



## ineedanewbike (Oct 17, 2009)

*more freerideish but hey. its a dj bike*

2008 khs dj200 mostly stock


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

Mine:


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

Just bought myself a well looked after & very neat '05 STP1 for $400.00 Aussie dollars which to you American & other OS ppl is a complete steal.
took it for a quick 20min ride; around our in process of being built trials/skillz park & the bike felt GR8 just a few nigggly lil things that need sorting:

1. HB needed to be rolled back, previous owner must have really loved the bar forward position as the HB was ridiculously too far forward. All sorted too easy.

2. Brakes are quite sticky.

3. Front wheel feels a bit off, probably needs to be trued. Will take bike to my LBS & get this sorted asap.

4. Going to convert it to single speed.

other than that this bike rocks:thumbsup:


































& my 2 Giants 2gether


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice RPF1s.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

hehe thank you. 17x10 and 17x9


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Glad to see a s14 that's not herrafrush and useless. It looks good though. I think you may have told us before... but what motor do you have tucked in there? And how do you have the suspension set up?


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

haha, seems like your part of the car community as well. What do you drive?

Motor is an SR20DET with Garret GT28RS on it. 15psi with Basic bolt-ons for now, roughly 275whp if I had to guess.

Suspension is Tein HA coilovers, front and rear strut bars, sway bars, toe arms, traction arms, control arms, tension arms, and big brakes.

Toe is a bit off, so I need to adjust that out some more. But 2.3 degrees rear camber, probably 1.9 degrees front camber, still need some adjusting though.

This is actually a new car from the last time I posted. Same year and color, but new car actually. I totalled the last one out at the beginning of last season


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

ZenkiS14 said:


> haha, seems like your part of the car community as well. What do you drive?
> 
> Motor is an SR20DET with Garret GT28RS on it. 15psi with Basic bolt-ons for now, roughly 275whp if I had to guess.
> 
> ...


I autocross a lot of borrowed cars. Haha. I like grudge matches. I've been running faster times than Speed3s in a 2.0L automatic Mazda 3.

I have a 1984 Corvette. And I have a 2003 Malibu that's faster in a straight line and around a turn. Haha. Rear disc conversion. Dropped, stock blown struts with no compression but lots of rebound. I may buy some Bilsteins and weld on my own tabs to fit when I have the money. Front and rear strut tower braces. Marginally larger rear sway. I'll be doing some tubed rear lateral links with poly bushings everywhere in the near future. I may also be doing a Corvette big brake kit up front with a GXP/SSEi rear big brake in the rear. Started my DIY alignment, hit -2.7F/-1.8R. And it's still eating up the outside shoulder on the fronts. Notably warmer too. I'm still playing with the toe. I need to do the lateral links to get back to zero toe. The fronts need to go slightly more toe out.CAI, bigger TB, ported UIM, crappy tune. It's a daily driver that got a little out of hand because I decided I like autocross and track too much. But, I really haven't spent any money on it.

I'm currently looking at a s13 coupe. I've got a fancy LS1 with t56 trans sitting around. We'll see. I've also been contemplating Miatas, but they're entirely impractical. I can't fit any of my tools or detailing stuff in it.


----------



## Diver85 (Apr 6, 2009)

kyle...diggin the purple rim!! hope you go through with a whole new wheelset (stick with the purple). btw, how'd you get away with no chain tensioner??


----------



## tinercom (Feb 18, 2007)

My new play bike. 2009 Haro Steel Reserve


----------



## TOU93 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Frame:* 2008 NS Suburban
*Fork:* 2008 RockShox Argile 318 100mm 20m Axle
*Head Set:* Chris King Black
*Stem:* Straitline SSC 50mm Black
*Handle Bars:* Funn Fatboy 750mm
*Grips:* ODI Ruffian Black on Black
*Sprocket:* Colony BMX Guettler 23t Black
*Cranks:* Colony BMX 2.5piece Cranks 175mm
*Chain:* The Shadow conspiracy Half Link V2 Black
*BB:* Mankind BMX
*Pedals:* Colony BMX Fantastic Plastic Clear Black
*Saddle:* Deity Jump Saddle
*Seat Post:* Deity Tibia Seat Post
*Rims:* Mavic 721 with Dtswiss spokes
*Front Hub:* NS Roller Pro 20mm
*Rear Hub:* NS Coaster Single 10t
*Front Brake:* N/A
*Rear Brake:* Avid Juicy 3 160mm Black
*Front Tyre:* Kenda Small Block8 2.35
*Rear Tyre:* Kenda Small Block8 2.1

Weight is 12.28kg.


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

TOU93 said:


> *Frame:* 2008 NS Suburban
> *Fork:* 2008 RockShox Argile 318 100mm 20m Axle
> *Head Set:* Chris King Black
> *Stem:* Straitline SSC 50mm Black
> ...


so sick


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## .andreas (Jun 7, 2010)

ZenkiS14 said:


> hehe thank you. 17x10 and 17x9


Get the s14 MOAR LOWERZ. 
Also, tou, why all the colony love?









Old pic.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

haha Well, first order of business for hte S14 is building the motor, since the #2 piston gave up the ghost about a month ago. Its at the machine shop now. Should be back in the car by July. But when that happens, yes it should go lower 

And more colony love to come, my new Bloody Oath frame should be here tomorrow or friday! cant wait to build it up!


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

Some fly looking bikes on here!

You guys who are running low-rise bars and longer stems (namely the Spank and Yeti on the previous page)- How do you like it? I imagine it's a bit better in corners but don't you find it hard to get the front end up? 
I run low bars on my trail and DH bikes and love it, but recently went with a bit more rise in the bars and some spacers under the stem after dropping the fork from 100mm to 80mm on the dj bike. I likes the sharper steering of the shorter fork, but couldn't manual to save my life, so I am gonna give the new bars/stem a try.



















Here's my addition to the thread, mostly sees jump duty, but I am piecing together lighter rims,tires, and 9spd setup for the smoother slalom tracks where it would fare better than my Gruitr.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

It's my first new dj bike in years! just built her up. I've been digging the trails like mad so I have something to ride this puppy on.. enjoy


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i have the yeti. the long stem/low rise bars is just what works for me on that particular frame. my stem has a 10deg. rise and i'm using i think 30mm in spacers, so it negates the need for a high rise bar. i can't manual worth a damn anyway so it has no effect in that regard.


----------



## .andreas (Jun 7, 2010)

ZenkiS14 said:


> haha Well, first order of business for hte S14 is building the motor, since the #2 piston gave up the ghost about a month ago. Its at the machine shop now. Should be back in the car by July. But when that happens, yes it should go lower
> 
> And more colony love to come, my new Bloody Oath frame should be here tomorrow or friday! cant wait to build it up!


Nice man. Post up some pics when you get it.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

.andreas said:


> Nice man. Post up some pics when you get it.


Got it built today! Still havent taken all the stickers off like I plan on doing. But I like how it turned out.

New frame, bars, headset, bottom bracket, and chain.

22.78lbs


----------



## .andreas (Jun 7, 2010)

ZenkiS14 said:


> Got it built today! Still havent taken all the stickers off like I plan on doing. But I like how it turned out.
> 
> New frame, bars, headset, bottom bracket, and chain.
> 
> 22.78lbs


Two tone chain looks dope man! It'd look better with black grips or black bars IMO.

Also, I got a pic of my bike a few days ago.


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

Some sweet bikes in here! Well all of them are!

I just picked up a new 2010 Specialized P1...
















Some Thor Stickers from my dirt bike


----------



## PoshJosh (Mar 30, 2007)

Just finished building my Blk Mrkt Malice.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

My Eastern Traildigger 26". Tall bars are necessary with the awkwardly spec'd geometry. I'll be doing a full review about this bike on my website, soon.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

My flatland bike.


----------



## Rip (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

Just some quick shots. Hoping to make it out to the dirt jumps soon(this is just a temporary one..)


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

...


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Smasher! said:


> Just some quick shots. Hoping to make it out to the dirt jumps soon(this is just a temporary one..)


how much travel on that fork? looks like 40mm


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

I just got a 2010 P1 recently and it's a pretty sweet rig. It's stock except for the addition of some Elixer 5s.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

...


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

Brodie Heathen
First DJ/Street bike, I love it, now only if I could drop it from 33lbs to sub 30. Still deciding on what to replace the krads with.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Old School Fun:










.


----------



## PeaCeDogg (Mar 11, 2006)

Original Build:









As of now:









Frame: Atomlab Trailking (original version with the 23.5" TT)
Fork: Manitou Nixon (lowered to 80mm with Sherman Jumper internals)
Headset: Atomlab integrated (Cane Creek spec)
Stem: Gusset Lil' Sod
Bars: Black Market Bada Boom 3"
Bar ends: Animal Plastic
Grips: ODI Longneck ST
Front Wheel: Halo Spin Doctor / Mavic EN521
Rear Wheel: Hope Pro II SS Trials / Mavic EN521
Front Tire: Kenda Small Block Eight 2.35
Rear Tire: Kenda Small Block Eight 2.1
Pedals: Colony Fantastic Plastic
Crank: Shimano Hone M601
Chainring: E.13 Guiderind 32t
Chain: KMC Z610HX
Cog: Dimension 15t
Seat: Fit ECCD
Seat Post: Fit Down Low
Brake Lever: Odyssey Monolever (Medium)
Brake Caliper: Avid BBDB
Brake Rotor: Alligator Wind Cutter 140mm


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

new stuff
mrp 1.x
2.1 sb8 rear tire
homebrewed components 32t 
thomson post
haro seat
thomson stem


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

Here's my Cowan out on some trails.


----------



## toblerone (Sep 18, 2010)

Just moved up from a 20" to this.....so chuffed - feels great to finally be riding a proper sized bike!

2008 Atomlab Trailpimp frame
Identiti Rebate Jump XL fork
FSA Pig headset
Fitbikeco D.L.T stem
Gusset Open Prison bars
Primo Corey Martinez grips
Deluxe seat/post combo
Animal clamp
Primo Euro BB
Odyssey Twombolt cranks 
Proper Team 28T sprocket
Flybikes Ruben Alcantara Graphite pedals
KMC K710 chain
Halo Combat 36H front wheel
Halo SAS 48H 14T rear wheel
DMR Moto-Digger 2.35" front tyre / DMR Moto-RT 2.2" rear tyre


----------



## TheRed06 (Sep 24, 2010)

New to me P2 long:


----------



## TheRed06 (Sep 24, 2010)

double post...


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

^^^^^ nice TrailKing and TrailPimp!!


----------



## TheRed06 (Sep 24, 2010)

Uh, no more P2. Sold it and got this:









STOKED


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

It's only 80MM. I want 100MM soon.


----------



## Crow (Feb 14, 2007)

My Puff...









also my XC bike and my AM bike, Adding a front changer and an e13 DRS this weekend to open up some more possibilities.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

My STP is finally getting to where I want it to be.


----------



## krismac (May 22, 2009)

yeti dj.. just built


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

My current setup: 
2007 Black Chrome SE Racing DJ Flyer Long 23.5" tt
Planet X Knifen fork
etc.


----------



## haro: the zero one (Oct 26, 2010)

Smiffman said:


> My haggard, ghetto ride! Probably the least pretty bike on this thread but i love it and it's lasted longer than any of my other bikes!


pfff yeah right i dont even have brakes on mine. or a seatpost lol.


----------



## XCkiller (Aug 26, 2007)

Its missing its green chain, but has deity ventetta cranks and upgraded to the BB7's


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*My first DJ*

2010 Specialized P3. I got a really good deal on it, maybe because of the color scheme but I like it. I think it may be too long though. The frame has an "L" on it. I am thinking it is a long frame and I am only 5'8". If it is too long, how will that affect me? Sorry for the stupid questions, I am new to dirt jumping.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

ScottyMTB, yes, those P frames are long things. I'm 5.8" too, and an L is definitely too long for me.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey thanks for the quick response. The length is probably going to make it that much harder to manual and bunny hop. I will probably start searching for a shorter one.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

I swapped this:









For this:









So this is my bike followed by my two kids bikes...


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

ducktape, next time an anti-BMX flame war starts again on our local forum over here, I'll be sure to stick your family's example up some BMX haters' a*ses. )


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

J. Random Psycho said:


> ducktape, next time an anti-BMX flame war starts again on our local forum over here, I'll be sure to stick your family's example up some BMX haters' a*ses. )


Lol

The kids are relatively young so probably won't appreciate just how good the bikes are that they have but hey they're my bikes too and I like nice bikes!:thumbsup: It was buying the Free Agent for my Son in the first place that got me hooked, just love the responsiveness and the ease of jumping on for a pedal around at home. The daughter has outgrown the 16" kids bike pretty much so I figured we might as well make it another bmx and hand her down the Free Agent.
The STP was suffering a large dose of lack of use too and I'd been thinking of selling it off and on for a while, the only reason to keep it would have been if I ever need to get to the shop or into town (15km one way) and can't use the car for some reason.


----------



## nhltfour (Apr 19, 2010)

PeaCeDogg said:


> Original Build:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your fork is on backwards doood. DOH!!!


----------



## nhltfour (Apr 19, 2010)

new black market malice build. this bike shreds


----------



## ShooterMcGavinYo (Mar 17, 2005)

Haro Thread 8 frame repainted Dodge Flame Red
Race Face Atlas cranks
Saint rear Brake
Azonic Outlaw wheels
Bad picture...


----------



## SBT (Mar 29, 2010)

My lady says, "Hi."


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

nhltfour said:


> your fork is on backwards doood. DOH!!!


no it's not.


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

nhltfour said:


> your fork is on backwards doood. DOH!!!


Manitou's are like that buddy.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ready for park season, got a few new parts, and dropped some weight. Also have pegs going on tomorrow, gonna ride some trails one last day today.

22.1 lbs with brakes, specs on request.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

wow, that is the ugliest bike ever.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

wow really!? You think so? Thanks!


----------



## JFoster (Apr 6, 2005)

ZenkiS14 said:


> wow really!? You think so? Thanks!


Lol, it's the sidewalls. Other than that it's tight.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

PeaCeDogg said:


> As of now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dialed


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*Cannondale Chase*

Sold the LONG P3 and bought an older Cannondale Chase. It actually has about the same wheelbase, but the top tube is shorter so it feels alot better. Had money left over to buy my wife a digital SLR for Christmas and I can throw a few bucks at this, maybe a lighter fork and a hydraulic rear brake.


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

ZenkiS14 said:


> Ready for park season, got a few new parts, and dropped some weight. Also have pegs going on tomorrow, gonna ride some trails one last day today.
> 
> 22.1 lbs with brakes, specs on request.


Stop making want to get a 20 incher! I have enough bikes already!

I would have done another color for the grips and stem, probably black. Each to their own. It's a slick looking ride. It looks agile.


----------



## Ganze (Feb 3, 2004)

*my ride*

steelhead, dj3, avid discs, 36spoke rhynolit/xt, profile cranks, spare parts bike... she's heavy, fast and strong as an ox.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

just got a new ride today, so i thought i should share.

my rigid atomlab trailking with a freecoaster


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

So I just ordered a Jamis Kromo from Jenson. It should be here on Friday. Can't wait!!! Does anybody here own one? I don't feel like going all the way through the thread searching...lol. I will post pics on here once I get it.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I got it yesterday (December 23, 2010). It is my Christmas present, but you know...I had to "test" it out. :lol: Here are some pics with descriptions:

You gotta have that side shot. 









Front 3/4. (I think that's what they call this picture. Lol.)









I am sooo obsessed with the pedals. Oh my Gosh...soo nice.









26x2.3" K-Rads! Nice tires!!!!









The 28t chainwheel is sooo thick. The thing is literally 5mm thick!









The sucky (but not broken in yet) brakes. Only time will tell.









Front 160mm (6") brake.









Close up of the front caliper.









Small rotor back brake (140mm, or 5").









Rear caliper close up.









Oh dang, I didn't take a picture of the saddle. I guess that will be a task for me tomorrow.


----------



## Rip (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Nwray (Sep 22, 2010)

now fitted with juicy 7's just need to take new pictures


----------



## orange juice (Dec 11, 2009)

MxFlyer43 said:


> nothin special.


Can i use this type of bike as xc or all mountain bike?by the way im 5'4" tall


----------



## HowMaybesGo (Oct 1, 2010)

*2008 p2*

just got it a week ago. cleaned it up and here she is


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here is my STP, finally finished. I built it for racing, and dirt jumping specifically, but I will be riding urban, street, little bit of park, and everything else with it as well :thumbsup:


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

ZenkiS14, I'm running the same saddle on my do-all hardtail since spring 2010. The nose is effed up now, but it's holding well otherwise. But I've got a Tioga D-Spyder stashed for the next build. It's both shorter and lighter than SI SLR XC.

Are you going to cut excess steerer now that the build is finished?

Have you considered eccentric bottom bracket cups (e. g. Forward Components, Trickstuff), so as to ditch the tensioner?


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

The new whip. My reentry into the BMX world after a 7 year hiatus. Will be used for DJ/Park/Street. A little of everything.


----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

This is kinda dj/park bike, I just built my girlfriend a 24" bike for her to learn to BMX on:










Im changing the gearing to 30:13 and getting a new stem eventually, but the initial build had a budget of 250 dollars lol, so I had to stay under that!


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

gbosbiker...I want your stem!









See, it would match! Haha, I'm hoping to buy the FIT Rasta Front Sprocket this spring


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Blk Mrkt Looks great!

here is my collection for this season. The 24" isnt finished yet, but should be within a month or two.

20" Colony Bloody Oath custom
24" Mirraco 20-Forty custom
26" Giant STP custom


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

More pictures of the Colony!!! And a spec list please


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

Smasher! said:


> gbosbiker...I want your stem!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i traded stems with a friend. sorry bro:thumbsup: and i ended up getting new bars, seat, front tire, and pedals too.

ill try to slap up a few new pics when i decide to clean her up.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

well i decided to post pics. got motivated to clean her up a tad. shes still pretty dirty. been going on some winter riding. 25 degrees and salt/snow arent the best for her, but shes holding strong. i got new stem, pedals, front tire, grips, bars, and chain so i decided new pics are needed :thumbsup:

for those of you who noticed, yes my bars are crazy wide at 32".

























frame: atomlab trailking
fork: identiti rebate 14/20
bars: immortis oeli (5.75x32)
stem: odyssey cfl
grips: odi longneck
pedals: odyssey trailmix
headset: atomlab?
front wheel: transition revolution 32 with maxxis holy roller 2.2
back wheel: dtswiss fr600 laced to khe geisha mtb freecoaster with dt swiss spokes to a bontrager comfort tire 1.95
seat: shadow conspiracy
seatpost: idk
cranks: fsa gravity gap 
chain: cheapo kmc with spank halflink
brake lever: hayes
cable: animal linear
brake caliper: hayes mx2 (pleasantly surprised. not the best modulation, but i dont need it)


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

nightofthefleming said:


> More pictures of the Colony!!! And a spec list please


Frame: Colony Bloody Oath 21.25"
Bars: Fit Sky-High 8.25"
Grips: ODI Longnecks
Stem: Fit DLR Stem
Fork: Odyssey Director CS2
Cranks: Eastern Pro
Bottom Bracket: Colony sealed MID
Headset: Colony by Cane Creek sealed
Tires: Demolition Momentum 2.2 F, 2.0 R
Pedals: Odyssey Twisted-PC Pedals
Chain: KMC 710SL custom
Chainring: Demolition F1 25T
Saddle: Shadow Conspiracy Penumbra Pivotal
Seatpost: WeThePeople 75mm pivotal
Front hub: Primo N4
Front rim: Primo Balance 7005
Rear hub: WeThePeople Supreme Cassette 9T
Rear rim: Alienation Delinquent
Spokes: Kink Double-butted with alloy nipples
Brakes: DiaTech Box-U with Odyssey clear pads
Brake Lever: Odyssey Mono-lever White
Brake Cable: Odyssey Linear Slic Cable 
Pegs: Colony One-Ways (Park season only)
Hub Guard: G-Sport Gland (rear, with pegs only)

Final Build weight was 21.9lbs without pegs. 22.7 with pegs and hub guard :thumbsup:


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks zen, that thing is beautiful. How do you like that fork?


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Fork is great, its stiff as hell and very very light. Albeit, it looks a bit silly though.


----------



## Rip (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## DubDubMF (Sep 23, 2007)

My new BM-esque ride. 2009 Eastern Traildigger 26":




























Haven't even had a chance to ride her yet, wanted something to look at while I wait for the ice age to end. Tried to get back into BMX last summer but decided big wheels are more my speed. Mostly stock except:

Grips: Odyssey Griswald
Barends: Odyssey
Cable: Kink Linear
Brake lever: Odyssey Monolever, small
Pedals: Black Ops or something?
Chain: Sputnic Whip
Seat: Alius Pivotal
Seatpost: Stolen Thermalite Pivotal Stump (135 mm)
To be swapped eventually, but serviceable for now: bars, stem, sprocket. Also, grips and pedals that are neon orange instead of translucent.


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

DubDubMF said:


> My new BM-esque ride. 2009 Eastern Traildigger 26":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I friken LOVE the colors. I'm a suspension fork kind of rider but I won't hold that against your sweet ride


----------



## DubDubMF (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks! She's purdy, ain't she? My girlfriend's a bit jealous. I like the solid, connected feel of rigid, but maybe as I get my skills up and start going big I'll want to save my wrists with some plush up front. Who knows? I'm just starting out as far as 26" DJ goes.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

2010 Eastern Mad Dog
Upgrades include:
Primo 23t chainwheel
Shadow chain
Transition Revolution 36 wheels
Redline 13t cog
Jagwire front cable and housing
Fly grips
Maxxis and Kenda tires (2.4 and 2.35)
Odyssey brake lever
BB5 brake up front
Odyssey Pivotal seat and post
Premium Stem


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

Zenki, how much does your Giant STP weigh?


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

alexrex20 said:


> Zenki, how much does your Giant STP weigh?


Sitting at 26.5 as pictured with both front and rear brakes, heavy chain, and chain tensioner.


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

Riot is out, Octane One Void is in:










Much better.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Awesome Steve

:thumbsup:


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

some damn nice rides on here! been awhile for me to browse this thread...


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

pressed in 24mm xtr bearings into the spanish bb and i made some custom spacers to run it.


















i managed to save probably 50% of the weight of a 3-piece spanish bmx crank setup










build list is as follows:

misfit psycles nummers
dmr trailblade II 20mm rigid
avid bb7 w/ 140mm rotor
thomson seatpost
felt saddle
chris king headset
thomson x4 70mm stem
truvativ holzfeller riser bars
giant xc lock on grips
kmc chain
xtr 170mm cranks
blackspire 32t chainring
surly 17t cog
wellgo mg1 pedals
schwalbe table tops
syncros ds28 rims with abbah bolt on rear/hope pro II front


----------



## nobrakes2007 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok here is mine, nothing special but she works well for me. New fork will be the next addition but not for awhile. Originally wanted the white outlaws but found a deal on these that I couldn't pass up.

2010 Haro Thread 1.2

Extras:
Avid Juicy 3s
Deity stem
Deity 3" riser bar
Deity grips
Azonic outlaws 
Maxxis Holy Rollers


----------



## linger (Nov 10, 2010)

Intense Tazer build


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

that's pretty hot


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

Waiting on a new bottom bracket (the cranks are "installed" just so I could see what it looks l ike), but it's nearly done.

NS Suburban
Marzo DJ1
BB7s front and back
FSA 1.5" rise bar
Truvativ Hussefelt 50mm stem
Transition Revolution 36 rims
Maxxis Holy Rollers
Odyssey Trailmix pedals
Stolen Mob 175mm cranks
Stolen 28t ring
Surly 13t cog
Mechanik Half-Trac chain


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice build False!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TheAllCreator (Jan 11, 2011)

linger said:


> Intense Tazer build


WOW That's absolutely awesome! Grats on awesome build, that is now my new dream DJ bike.

/Thread
:thumbsup:


----------



## scott0482 (Apr 15, 2011)

I pretty much rode a bike every day from the time i was 7 until i was 16 years old. then i got into cars and barely touched a bike over the next 12 years.
I moved recently, and got my old mongoose freestyle out of my mom's shed and got it running again.. then got this p.1. from a guy off craigslist.










i swapped out the seat and grips.. found some in my basement from someone that used to live here.









the other night:









i am looking probably add front brakes and replace the back one so they match. and i may have to get new cranks. my right crank arm comes loose..

and me doing about the only trick i can anymore.. gotta relearn..


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

*Pros / Cons of BMX cranks*

edit


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

edit


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

To use bmx cranks on dj frames you will most likely need to buy a longer spindle..I tried using Eastern Pro cranks on an Eastern Mad Dog jump bike and the spindle was too narrow.


----------



## skaterqwertyuiop (Jul 22, 2010)

Kink Curb.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

My Transition TOP.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

That bull looks as if he has his front brake locked.


----------



## bamacrazy (May 9, 2004)

56Bulldogs said:


> I posted my bike earlier in the thread, but my parts came in today. I went from 8 speed to Single Speed. I got an e.thirteen Supercharger, a Blackspire DH chainring, a Gusset 1er spacer kit, and a KMC Pintle half link chain. I love it so far, I just wish I would have done it sooner. I'm running 32:16.


Nice Bike!

I've got a 04 HardRock Pro That I bought new.I rode it a couple of months before I switched to a Surly instagator fork. I just added Hook Worms; great tires BTW. When I bought my bike I was down to the P2 and the hr pro. The hr is a great bike for me, but I want a P or an instagator frame to build, now.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Arrow DSS*

Built over the winter as a general crusing/trials/fooling around bike.
Pictured with 24" wheels and I've also got a set of 26" wheels for it.


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

Where did you find that?


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

Here is my 24
Sunday Model C

IMG_7757 by tim_w_sage, on Flickr

IMG_7755 by tim_w_sage, on Flickr
riding shot

IMG_6630 by tim_w_sage, on Flickr

and here is my 21 in tt Terrible One Progression, only 100 ever made just finished fully restoring it


IMG_7738 by tim_w_sage, on Flickr

IMG_7730 by tim_w_sage, on Flickr


----------



## zx12rider (Nov 4, 2008)

my new build
atomalab pimp
deity cranks 
hussefelt bars/stem
kenda kiniptions
avid bb7
eastern pivitol seat/post


----------



## Caezar (Jul 17, 2010)

My NS majesty dirt.:thumbsup:


----------



## bisicklay (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for the posts, folks.
What is it about those 04/05 Special Ps...They do have staying power, no?


----------



## Breakin_ish (Jul 18, 2011)

Very Nice rides everyone! :thumbsup:


----------



## zx12rider (Nov 4, 2008)

new wheels and fork


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Should be a sweet ride at the local park...




























Steve

.


----------



## zx12rider (Nov 4, 2008)

not trying to whore here, just weird my post showed up at the top of the page???


----------



## IDRVSLO (Aug 22, 2010)

My new DJ!


----------



## bradknob (Jan 25, 2011)

in 6 more posts i will put some pics of my bike


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

bradknob said:


> in 6 more posts i will put some pics of my bike


5 more now...

My Airborne Wingman...


----------



## bradknob (Jan 25, 2011)

bradknob said:


> in 6 more posts i will put some pics of my bike


as promised. not technically a DJ, but kinda turned into one cuz thats what i had when i got into DJ more than trails............


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

^man those frames look so goofy. You played it off well with the color choices on the rest of the components. Looks nice, I like that shade of green.


----------



## TheAllCreator (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah, the frame shape is way off, but the colours and parts are great! Buy a decent frame!


----------



## KMA (Jan 19, 2004)

jhazard said:


> 5 more now...
> 
> My Airborne Wingman...


Sweet bike!


----------



## brunerune (Sep 4, 2011)

Agree!


----------



## mzorich (Mar 13, 2011)

my new yeti dj


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

**** yea, that looks like an awesome build! Very nice man! 4X/DS racing machine.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

I don't know if I'd let another man rub his junk on my bike


----------



## DOCRIGID (Sep 16, 2009)

deity cryptkeeper


----------



## KMA (Jan 19, 2004)

BTL Big Bucks

BTL Big Bucks - Review - Pinkbike.com


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

KMA said:


> BTL Big Bucks
> 
> BTL Big Bucks - Review - Pinkbike.com


Super clean build, dig those pedals too!


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Yo KMA, nice!


----------



## Kasey (Jun 25, 2011)

KMA said:


> Sweet bike!


yeah


----------



## dgirouard39 (Oct 17, 2011)

lolol


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I have some gold Azonic Outlaws coming in hopefully today.

Since this picture, I've taken the bashguard off, put silver chainring bolts on it, threw on some chain tensioners, and slammed the stem. I'm going to probably want a new seat, but I have no idea what to get.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

hardtailkid said:


> I'm going to probably want a new seat, but I have no idea what to get.


Check out a Tioga D-Spyder. It's plastic with chromoly rails, 164 g and a very good shape. That's what I can say about the rail version -- pivotal one is now being made, too.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## kitejumping (Sep 3, 2010)

Killswitch single speed with a hammerschmidt for dirt jumping and trials.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

kitejumping, I've been shown that photo a couple days ago by a buddy who frequents Pinkbike. He didn't know that I already know that you built it, and he's as impressed with your rig (and riding -- I've seen the pedal-kicks-in-bike-park video too) as I am! :thumbsup:


----------



## kitejumping (Sep 3, 2010)

J. Random Psycho said:


> kitejumping, I've been shown that photo a couple days ago by a buddy who frequents Pinkbike. He didn't know that I already know that you built it, and he's as impressed with your rig (and riding -- I've seen the pedal-kicks-in-bike-park video too) as I am! :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: on a side note I busted one of the bolts that holds the shifter cable attachment to the hammerschmidt under the bash, so occasionally it skips a tooth in overdrive. Are you still running yours with the fixed hub?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

kitejumping said:


> :thumbsup: on a side note I busted one of the bolts that holds the shifter cable attachment to the hammerschmidt under the bash, so occasionally it skips a tooth in overdrive. Are you still running yours with the fixed hub?


No, I have not yet built the wheel -- must have 2 rims to choose the heavier one for the rear.

As for the cable attachment, it's easy to damage indeed. I replaced it with the piece from Nicolai Hammerschmidt Pimp Kit. Had to file it down, and one of ISCG 05 tabs, too, because it's designed for ISCG Old. The cable now runs about 1 cm higher than stock. If you go this route, I'd advise using some pink threadlocker on the tiny bolts.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Got the wheels. The picture is on pinkbike, so feel free to fave it


----------



## burn (Jun 6, 2011)

*Deity Cryptkeeper*

Here is a pic of my recent build along with specs.

Frame: Deity Cryptkeeper - Black
Bars: Deity Villain 2 - White
Grips: ODI Rogue - Black
Stem: Fantom 25.4 - White
Headset: FSA Impact
Fork: Manitou Circus Expert 80mm - White
Crankset: Vendetta III - Black
Spindle: Deity VCR Spindle
BB kit: Deity Armada Spanish - Black
Sprocket: Transition 28t - Black
Seatpost Clamp: Deity Cinch - Black
Seat: Deity Metric - Black
Seatpost: Deity Pyston - Black
Rims and Hub: Transition Revolution 32 - white rims, black hub, black spokes
Brakes: Avid BB7
Chain: KMC Half-link
Tires: Kenda SB8
Gear Ratio: 28/13


----------



## qqfob (Jul 26, 2009)

here, my poser bike

2011 Tazer HT size medium in red and white
Fox Float 36 lowered to 120mm, RLC, enduro seals
DT swiss 1750 wheels, 20mm and 10mm 48t upgrade
WTB Graffiti UK 2.2
E13 XC crank
E13 SRS chainguide
Raceface 34t red chainring
PG990 gold cass
X-0 rear shifter and X-0 short cage rear der
Kona Wah Wah
Elixir CR brakes
Hope 160mm rotors
Easton EC70 carbon seatpost
Fizik Gobi Kium saddle
Cromag black chrome bar cut
Portland grips
Thomson 80mmx0 stem
Chris King headset, 1 1/8 steerer


----------



## ruckus222 (May 29, 2006)

NIce bike, I am thinking of picking up one of those frames and am curious on the sizing. I am 5'6" and am not sure if I should go with the sm or med. If you don't mind me asking, how tall you are and do you like the geo and sizing of the frame? Thanks


----------



## PIC1 (Feb 23, 2011)

*2011 Suburban*

Sorry for the picture quality (camera phone)

Fast, light and rides like no other ...............


----------



## liqwid (Jan 2, 2007)

PIC1 said:


> Sorry for the picture quality (camera phone)
> 
> Fast, light and rides like no other ...............


Thats a sweet build :thumbsup:


----------



## qqfob (Jul 26, 2009)

ruckus222 said:


> NIce bike, I am thinking of picking up one of those frames and am curious on the sizing. I am 5'6" and am not sure if I should go with the sm or med. If you don't mind me asking, how tall you are and do you like the geo and sizing of the frame? Thanks


im under 5'7 and the bike is a medium. however, if i can go back i would def get a small

but i'm a noob and i cant help you much with the ride


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

Just got mine Friday... Large 2011 Giant STP1
I have a set of bars pedals on the way... They will be here tomorrow in fact. Deity 2" rise black and Azonic 420's in blue.


----------



## Hanssen (Nov 11, 2011)

ctrailfreak said:


> Just got mine Friday... Large 2011 Giant STP1
> I have a set of bars pedals on the way... They will be here tomorrow in fact. Deity 2" rise black and Azonic 420's in blue.


How much did you pay for your handsome? Looks cool!


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

Hanssen said:


> How much did you pay for your handsome? Looks cool!


I picked it up for $850 in brand new condition but it had been used a couple times. It rides better than it looks!:thumbsup:


----------



## PIC1 (Feb 23, 2011)

liqwid said:


> Thats a sweet build :thumbsup:


thanks mate


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

I still don't have a camera (so those are opportunity photos) but will play anyway. This is my do-all bike, both urban and on dirt.

1








2








3









And yes, Hammerschmidt totally rocks! :thumbsup:


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

can you spin ur bars once round either way?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

No, I don't do bar spins.. it's free to rotate somewhat more than 180 degrees both ways, just so that it survives crashes.


----------



## kitejumping (Sep 3, 2010)

How's that brake working for trials?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

The brake works better than the frame, I guess )

They are both Race V2 160 mm, Hope/Monty rotors (I don't like the look of original Hope Trial rotors). I had to overfill them to get reasonable lever travel (V2 are huge volume, too big for Race levers to pump). Pads are now very close to rotors, like on Formula The One that I had on the rear previously. I faced all the mounts, and there's no rotor rub whatsoever.

The brakes combine modulation and power. More powerful than Tech M4, for instance. And still nearly as well controlled as that. Power on the rear is above Formula The One 2010 and is comparable to Saint 810 (on 160 mm rotor and sintered pads too), and modulation well exceeds the Saint.

For all-out trials the power isn't enough, but as the frame (as you have warned me) can't stand that, so I'm fine with whatever I can do like that. By the way, I emailed Transition and Kyle seemed to agree that chainstay-seatstay bridge reinforcement is something to look into on further versions of the Bank.

Failing that, I'll try my luck with Triton titanium frames. The only reason I don't ride one yet is the problematic mating of Hammerschmidt to a short-chainstay 26" Ti frame. But Dmitri of Triton Bikes works hard (even as we speak) to improve his manufacturing capabilities, so there's hope. Except HS compatibility, he's got all other features that make a great street trials frame nailed (bash plate to protect the crankset, "shark fin" rotor protection, protective plates welded on tubes in places where they can be crashed into things).


----------



## kitejumping (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah the triton frames are sweet, I think he got the HS mounts sorted out as well. If I break my killswitch too I'll get a triton. I think I would skip the shark fin though, would rather destroy a disk than part of the frame. The internal cable routing on those frames is awesome.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

His shark fins are aluminum and replaceable..
As for internal cable routing.. I thought of not going for that, but you're right, for Hammerschmidt it may just be what the doctor ordered!


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

Just added some Deity 2" rise bars, Truvativ Holzfeller Oct cranks and Straitline pedals...


----------



## TheRed06 (Sep 24, 2010)

ctrailfreak , that color is sick!


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

TheRed06 said:


> ctrailfreak , that color is sick!


Thanks... Just added some Blue ODI Lockjaws to my grips, Blue Hope Qr seat post collar,Maxxis Holy Roller tires 2.4" and a Deity Sygnal saddle to it tonight. I'll post a better picture this weekend when I have some daylight...


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

Here's a couple pictures of the new bits...


----------



## kmossco (Oct 15, 2011)

Love the frame colour  nice!


----------



## Stealthammer (Dec 24, 2009)

My Fisher Opie has three wheelsets including one SS, one urban assault, and one OR set (shown here), two sets of cranks including one triple and one single, and a compound seat post that allows full extention to full recessed so I can configure it fairly quickly for almost any role. Mostly I use it for urban assault and urban trials in the local colleges, but it also serves as my winter bike.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

that frame looks like a child's size.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

That has got to be one of the strangest things I have ever seen.

So I'm selling my '07 STP Frame. for $150+ship, it will come with: Single speed spacer kit w/ 16t cog, Rennen tensioner($50 value), headset, seat post, clamp, shimano bottom bracket, and a set of 30mm rise bars if you want them...help spread the word if you know someone who could be interested.


----------



## fuenstock (May 14, 2006)

Heres my Dj, loving it.


----------



## LIVE TO RIDE (Dec 8, 2010)

J.RANDOM PSYCHO those trails youve got there look amazing!!!

CTRAILFREAK your Giant is so freakin badass!!!


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

LIVE TO RIDE,
thanks )
Those are 95% natural landscape, and the spot was popular among local cyclists even before MTBs and BMXs came here. It's been modified since, about 4 doubles added, some berms and rollers formed.

At one time (about 7 years back) there have been some North Shore style bridges on the spot, but things like that don't stand up to drunken chavs who pick wooden trail features apart for twisted fun and for barbecue firewood.

Overall the place is very "old school", chaotic and un-flowy. But that's the way I like it, for it being under the radar, low maintenance and offering little help in getting air, just like the natural technical features encountered on XC singletrack.


----------



## Rip (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

i know this forum is mainly 26" and 24" bikes, but i got some new parts for my bmx so i thought i would share. the rims, sprocket, and pedals are new, and a few things were rawed. the bikes a little dirty, but i like it. its my ride it all bike. street, park, and some dirt (despite my freecoaster).


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Im putting my new bike together today hopefully...here is a teaser:


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

BOOM! DONE! I'll get better pics later. I still havent set the height of the stem yet, work in progress still, and the chain needs to be replaced soon.


----------



## robert w (Dec 14, 2010)

Got this 2009 P2 from mlatham here on this board as my Christmas present to myself. Added a bit of color today.


----------



## dprc (Jul 30, 2007)

Sweet! Looks brand new!


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

Here's my 2011 Yeti DJ. Built it up for some indoor park fun but need to get rid of it now. Figured I would post it up anyways.


----------



## TheYoungBikeDude (Jan 1, 2012)

I found a Haro Steel Reserve for sale near me for $100. It has RaceFace cranks and BB and it has never been ridden. I want to buy it so bad because I need a new DJ bike. Plus they built a new bike park 10 mins from me!!


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

If you don't buy it, I will. Where do you live?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

TheYoungBikeDude said:


> I doubt I'll buy it. I just bought a $999 bike... I live in south sacramento, ca and the bike is in davis, ca. here's the link to the ad. Haro Steel Reserve dirt jumper


Looks like he's only selling the frame.


----------



## TheYoungBikeDude (Jan 1, 2012)

Elisdad said:


> If you don't buy it, I will. Where do you live?


I doubt I'll buy it. I just bought a $999 bike... I live in south sacramento, ca and the bike is in davis, ca. here's the link to the ad. Haro Steel Reserve dirt jumper


----------



## TheYoungBikeDude (Jan 1, 2012)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Looks like he's only selling the frame.


I was wondering too but since he didn't say I just went off of what he said...


----------



## TheYoungBikeDude (Jan 1, 2012)

here's one that comes with everything for sure and *quick buy too because the guy wants it gone by this weekend! if you want it you better jump at it.*

Cannondale USA Dirt Jumper 26"- as close to NEW as 'used' gets! BMX


----------



## thomaslo (Dec 19, 2010)

*Quest 21 speed urban*

Hi, Quest 21 Speed urban...all stock and original, I cleaned it up and painted half of it...
Shimano 21 speed grip shifters.
Factory front shocks
check out my murray from time to time.....

Murray Biotech Bell 
Quest 21 Speed

Happy dragon new year...


----------



## briantortilla (Jun 18, 2009)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Snowdog85 (Dec 22, 2010)

Finaly builded up.
Frame: Octane One Void 3.0 (2011) 
Fork: Manitou Circus Expert 100mm (2012) 
Headset: Whethepeople 
Stem: Straitline Pinch Clamp 35mm 
Handlebar: Nuke Proof Warhead 760 (2011) 
Grips: Odi Longneck Lock-on 
Rear Brake: Hope Tech X2 EVO 
Rear Disc: Hope Mono Trials 160mm 
Cranks: DMR Cult 170mm 
Front Sproket:Odyssey Vermont 28t 
Rear Sproket: Gusset single 12t 
Pedals: Straitline SC Platform (2011) 
Chain: Gusset Bling Slink Half-Link 
Seatpost: Octane one Pivotal 
Seat: Volume V Stitch 
Tubes: Nutrak Butyl Lightweight 
Spokes: DT swiss champions 
Nipples: DT swiss ProLock 
Front Hub: Hope Pro2 Evo 20mm 
Rear Hub: Hope Pro2 Evo Trials 
Rims: Octane One Solaris 32 24'' 
Tyres: KHE Mac2 Dirt


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## thomaslo (Dec 19, 2010)

*hi happy new year*

nice silver on the santa cruz....
nice build....thanks for checking out the quest....
happy new year....

if anybody has any mtb street vids self-made i would like to see them...
thanks...

Thomas:thumbsup:


----------



## KAZU (Aug 10, 2011)

Mine just got it.


----------



## mjcutri (Jul 25, 2010)

*My DJ for Rays*

Just built this up this year to ride at Rays in CLE


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

mine:


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Are those blue zip ties or c-clips? Nice touch.

I wonder for how long polished cranks stay looking that sharp, however..


----------



## Snowdog85 (Dec 22, 2010)

is it a BlkMrkt frame? Anyways looks nice and clean!


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

Yup it's a blkmrkt riot 22"... those are just some random zip ties i had. I actually don't have any black ones thats why I used those. Thanks though, I'm glad you like! The polished slx's are coming off this bike and getting replaced with white profiles...


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

New stealth bomber makeover for my wave c. Flat black powder coat with black stickers


IMG_0835 by tim_w_sage, on Flickr


IMG_0845 by tim_w_sage, on Flickr


IMG_0848 by tim_w_sage, on Flickr


IMG_0851 by tim_w_sage, on Flickr


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

tim_w_sage said:


> New stealth bomber makeover for my wave c. Flat black powder coat with black stickers
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Unfinished Profiles? did you blast them with something/remove paint or they came that way? Either way, that's a cool effect. Nice ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

they sell raw profiles, but I was only able to find those with a traditional boss style sprocket bolt. Since I am running spline drive I bought black bossless arms and stripped the paint and clear coated them. I am super happy with how they came out.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

that is one hella nice stealth ride


----------



## Qonrad (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## thomaslo (Dec 19, 2010)

*thanks for the pics trade...*

thanks for the pics trade....
nice haro...


----------



## thomaslo (Dec 19, 2010)

i was wondering if anybody had any older cannondales...


----------



## JarExtreme (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice man...sweet looking bike!


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Needs an upgraded fork and crankset (square taper :nono, but for my lowly hops, curb jumping and leaving black rainbows on walls, it will have to do for now.


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

*Spare Parts Build*

Picked up the frame on CL and used some spare part inventory to build it.
Haven't ridden it yet..


----------



## TheAllCreator (Jan 11, 2011)

D: How could you have NOT ridden that beast yet? I would have had it outside in the driveway as soon as I'd pumped up the tires! Very nice build.


----------



## kamboo (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice! What kind of tires are those?


----------



## kamboo (Feb 8, 2012)

@ i like downhill: sweet ride...what kind of tires are those?


----------



## kamboo (Feb 8, 2012)

*chucker*

GT Chucker. Awesome bike. No mods yet. Just took a 25 mph hit from the side by a car while i was riding. Nothin but a few scratches on the bike....a hospital visit for me.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

kamboo said:


> GT Chucker. Awesome bike. No mods yet. Just took a 25 mph hit from the side by a car while i was riding. Nothin but a few scratches on the bike....a hospital visit for me.


So much for leaving the reflectors on for safety. :nono:


----------



## Motl500 (Feb 20, 2012)

DucJ said:


> Picked up the frame on CL and used some spare part inventory to build it.
> Haven't ridden it yet..


sweet frame


----------



## Motl500 (Feb 20, 2012)

Dion said:


> Needs an upgraded fork and crankset (square taper :nono, but for my lowly hops, curb jumping and leaving black rainbows on walls, it will have to do for now.
> 
> View attachment 669652


sweet build!! :thumbsup:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## zx12rider (Nov 4, 2008)

winter rebuild is almost complete, just waiting on a shipment from Deity, villian 3 bars, decoy stem, termite sprocket, and sygnal seat


----------



## Motl500 (Feb 20, 2012)

zx12rider said:


> winter rebuild is almost complete, just waiting on a shipment from Deity, villian 3 bars, decoy stem, termite sprocket, and sygnal seat


 sweet!!


----------



## zx12rider (Nov 4, 2008)

Frame 2009 Atomlab trail pimp 2
Fork 2011 manitou circus expert
Wheels stock eastern night train wheels 10t driver
Cranks Deity with profile euro outboard bb
Sprocket Deity termite
Chain kmc 710sl
Bars/stem Deity villain3 with fantom stem odi long necks
Headset acs sealed
Pedals Deity decoys
Brake Avid bb7 with talon lever
Seat/post/clamp Demilition seat, shadow post animal clamp

had the frame and cranks powder coated kawasaki green, put it all together, Then won a Deity Street sweeper on their Facebook page, so most of these parts will be switched to the street sweeper, and i will build this one with all my spare parts and the wife will ride it.


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

Dion said:


> Needs an upgraded fork and crankset (square taper :nono, but for my lowly hops, curb jumping and leaving black rainbows on walls, it will have to do for now.
> 
> View attachment 669652


Where did you get that stand, price?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

^you can make something very similar for probably 1/4 the price of buying one


----------



## zx12rider (Nov 4, 2008)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> ^you can make something very similar for probably 1/4 the price of buying one


huh?


----------



## S.Turner (Mar 7, 2012)

I personally can't imagine to run my bike completely brakeless...


----------



## ride the biscuit (Jun 4, 2009)

Here's my mob. I realize its pretty tall, but it feels much more comfortable on my back and knees.

I've ridden it a bunch at the local skatepark and I love it. I can tell its capable of lots of different types of ridng. I think im gona gear it up and try it out on singletrack for grins and giggles since I have all the DT stuff to do that


----------



## thomaslo (Dec 19, 2010)

you should put more chrome on to match the pedals....like a crank or case...nice mob.


----------



## ride the biscuit (Jun 4, 2009)

thomaslo said:


> you should put more chrome on to match the pedals....like a crank or case...nice mob.


thanks! the pedals are actually my trusty old speedplay derilliums. they were black, theyve just been worn down over the years as they served duty on my big bike

has anyone here ran their DJ on some trails? I wonder what the longest seatpost I could reasonably get on there is?? I know it would look stupid but the mob rides so nice and fun I think it would be worth trying...would make for some fun horsing around on the trail


----------



## ROSKO (Oct 11, 2009)

ride the biscuit said:


> ...has anyone here ran their DJ on some trails? I wonder what the longest seatpost I could reasonably get on there is?? I know it would look stupid but the mob rides so nice and fun I think it would be worth trying...would make for some fun horsing around on the trail


Used to run this thing DJ & singletrack- was hard to find a good middleground. Here's a few pics:

DJ mode-

and singletrack mode-
[IMG alt="rigid 26" SS"]https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3509/3942958621_370857046b_z.jpg[/IMG]

2-3 years ago I passed that one on and built this instead:
[IMG alt="new DJ/street 26" pic24"]https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4060/4566664282_fa4b8fee75_z.jpg[/IMG]
it'll do some local singletrack- but you sure ain't sitting down for it!


----------



## kitejumping (Sep 3, 2010)

I ran a raise black mamba on a dj bike, had 9" of travel and just fit slightly above slammed for dj. It was pretty sweet for single track. I cracked that frame though and my new one curves at the seatpost (killswitch). I bring it to mess around on single track every so often but not if I plan on doing more than 20 or so miles. Just ride standing the whole time, then you can do bunny manuals and stuff whenever you want without the seat getting in the way.


----------



## Mr.Crowe (Feb 29, 2012)

*Urban front suspension?*

I see a lot of people running suspension forks what are you setting your preload at? I have a spring fork on my trek 4300 disc with a lock out and i'm not sure what to set the preload at low or high? I know it isn't a dedicated urban bike but i also ride technical trails so this was a happy medium until my wallet size increases. As of now I have added a chainstay/ tensioner, odi rogue lockon grips, and had the seat post cut down to sit flat on the tubing. Any other ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Mr.Crowe said:


> I see a lot of people running suspension forks what are you setting your preload at? I have a spring fork on my trek 4300 disc with a lock out and i'm not sure what to set the preload at low or high? I know it isn't a dedicated urban bike but i also ride technical trails so this was a happy medium until my wallet size increases. As of now I have added a chainstay/ tensioner, odi rogue lockon grips, and had the seat post cut down to sit flat on the tubing. Any other ideas would be appreciated.


is the preload not externally adjustable? the happy medium would be medium. high preload makes it stiffer for urban, low makes it plusher for trail.


----------



## TheAllCreator (Jan 11, 2011)

Mr.Crowe said:


> I see a lot of people running suspension forks what are you setting your preload at? I have a spring fork on my trek 4300 disc with a lock out and i'm not sure what to set the preload at low or high? I know it isn't a dedicated urban bike but i also ride technical trails so this was a happy medium until my wallet size increases. As of now I have added a chainstay/ tensioner, odi rogue lockon grips, and had the seat post cut down to sit flat on the tubing. Any other ideas would be appreciated.


I think it depends on how good your lockout is. With most lockouts I've found that even when it's on, you still have a cm or so of travel, which is just enough to save your wrists in a cased landing. But I usually run my DJ3's at a pretty high pressure, so they feel stiff. If they don't bottom out when you nose a landing, then you've got it right.


----------



## Mr.Crowe (Feb 29, 2012)

Appreciate it I am running it as stiff as possible without locking out for now so I can get a better feel for the bike. I also heard that endo while locked can do some damage to the fork is that true?


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

I've plastered photos of this bike all over the interweb, I'm a picture whore. May as well put one here also.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

My new jackal


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

purple is the new black


----------



## TheAllCreator (Jan 11, 2011)

what a bike!! That looks great. I always wanted a jackal, but I could never find any second hand.


----------



## zx12rider (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

yeah bikes!



ROSKO said:


> Used to run this thing DJ & singletrack- was hard to find a good middleground. Here's a few pics:
> 
> DJ mode-
> 
> ...


hey, you the same Rosko that does CB350 stuff?


----------



## zx12rider (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

just finished building this up and have been riding it non stop


trailbosswoods by tim_w_sage, on Flickr

1997 Standard Trail Boss


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

*Yet another purple jump bike...*

I guess I can keep the color scheme going:


----------



## TheAllCreator (Jan 11, 2011)

pedalmunky said:


> I guess I can keep the color scheme going:


Haha, I might have to put some purple on my green dartmoor shine. It's got faded red rims. Not pink....


----------



## Mr.Crowe (Feb 29, 2012)

*My new DJ*

Giant STP 1 09 model


----------



## speederson (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## chain_slap (Aug 28, 2008)

*street ride*

2005 KHS DJ 200, street ride


----------



## Rip (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

Decided to try it with gears again.... Vinyl dyed the D on the seat to match loaded AMX wheelset and loaded stem.


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

How are you liking the Loaded products?


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

*B* said:


> How are you liking the Loaded products?


The wheels are still tru as the day I bought them and that was 3 months ago. Haven't even had to tension them up yet. Stem is nice too. N ot too much info about this wheel set online... I had to dig to find anything review wise.24 point engagement on the rear hub and the bolt on axle is freakishly stiff! I'm very happy with the stuff so far.


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

cool, yea reviews are slow so far. Good looking line though. I'm looking to go with bolt on rear as well, keep us updated on how things hold up... your bike looks sic, how did you vinyl die the seat?


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

*B* said:


> cool, yea reviews are slow so far. Good looking line though. I'm looking to go with bolt on rear as well, keep us updated on how things hold up... your bike looks sic, how did you vinyl die the seat?


Azonic step down axle works perfectly with the hubs. As far as vinyl dyeing.. I had to mask the entire seat and around the emblem and then just spray it about 4 times. Masking took about an hour and the rest was about 15 minutes dry time per coat of dye. The dye goes on like spray paint but has a flex agent mixed in so it won't crack or peel when the vinyl stretches.


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

ctrailfreak said:


> Azonic step down axle works perfectly with the hubs. As far as vinyl dyeing.. I had to mask the entire seat and around the emblem and then just spray it about 4 times. Masking took about an hour and the rest was about 15 minutes dry time per coat of dye. The dye goes on like spray paint but has a flex agent mixed in so it won't crack or peel when the vinyl stretches.


Thats cool, I would have never thought of that... it looks badass


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

Even if you look close at the seat you can't tell it used to be a pinkish purple.... Looks as good as if it came from Deity that way. I definitely think the Loaded wheelset is better than a set of Azonic outlaws because they are hand built and don't have to tighten the spokes all the time. I flat spotted my outlaws fairly quick and was always having to tru them. Not so much with these.


----------



## ctownposse (Mar 9, 2008)

http://forums.mtbr.com/ahttp://foru...nt.php?attachmentid=686552&stc=1&d=1333735565
Just built this to ride on my pumptrack.


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

ctrailfreak said:


> Azonic step down axle works perfectly with the hubs. As far as vinyl dyeing.. I had to mask the entire seat and around the emblem and then just spray it about 4 times. Masking took about an hour and the rest was about 15 minutes dry time per coat of dye. The dye goes on like spray paint but has a flex agent mixed in so it won't crack or peel when the vinyl stretches.


you should ditch the azonic axle for one of these from atomlab. much better than that heavy piece of azonic crap..


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

got a new frame for my bmx, so i thought i would share  its a sunday ian schwartz in 21" with odyssey 7ka rims, stolen team cranks, eastern wonder years bars in 9", shadow creeper forks, and so on. i absolutely love itt :thumbsup:


----------



## Motl500 (Feb 20, 2012)

zx12rider said:


>


tight


----------



## Motl500 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## citizenlee (Oct 5, 2009)

Here's my NS Traffic.

First pic is when I first built it. Rode it for a while but didn't like the forks so put some rigids on recently as you can see in the 2nd pic. Unfortunately it's rained every weekend since so I've only rode it in my garden! Considering taking the brake off and I'll eventually spray the forks completely black as the design has been laquered over meaning I can't peel it off.


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

my urban/park bike something a bit different


----------



## zx12rider (Nov 4, 2008)

frame Deity Street Sweeper
fork Manitou Circus Expert
headset shadow conspiracy
wheels eartern night train 
tires Kenda Kiniptions
cranks deity rev2
sproket Deity termite
pedals Deity Decoy
bars Deity villain 3
stem Deity Fantom
grips odi long necks
seat Deity Sygnal
post Shadow Conspiracy
brakes avidbb7


----------



## SGXPhoto (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey buddy i noticed you have a giant stp 1... i just purchased the 2010 version in blue... It comes with the hussefelts that you have on your setup with gears... I was wondering what parts you had for you're prior single speed setup... I'd like to go with a half link chain and no tensioner... Could you maybe help me out with some advice...? Also can i use the hussefelts that i have and change out the front and back gears? 

ThanX again man!


----------



## honkifyoubonk (May 3, 2012)

heres mine, and its for sale! email me honkifyoubonk @ g m a i l . c o m if interested or check it out on pinkbike
http :/ /ww w .pinkbike . com/buysell /105 9348


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

:yesnod:A few more things to tweak but coming along nicely.... nice upgrade from the 2007

2012 Giant STP reg.
Argyle RCT solo air
black market molly hatchet bars
Thomson BMX stem
avid sd7 TI' levers
deity grips
jagwire ripcord brake kit carbon silver'
atomlab pimplite front wheel / pimplite hub
stolen P boss seat
shwalbe table top tires
deity decoy LT' pedals 
avid bb7 brakes
avid HS-1 rotors


----------



## TheAllCreator (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow. Nicest STP ever. Thank god Giant have finally got a decent graphics designer for their stp, and a bit of tube shaping.


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks, yes the new frame is dialed and feels real nice... even on the street. I'm not big into graphics but it has grown on me for sure.


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

*B*, that bike is WOW! Very nice looking.

Here's my beater...'05 Kona Cowan.


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

zx12rider said:


> frame Deity Street Sweeper
> fork Manitou Circus Expert
> headset shadow conspiracy
> wheels eartern night train
> ...


love the deity gear
I'm building my blk market contraband 24" with Deity gear


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

Just scooped this up today. It's a single speed and will be my urban bike. I got an '08 that is all stock except for grips that will do trails / dj.

Just a cell phone pic while I was out today. I'll grab better ones soon.










Manitou Sherman Firefly fork
Hayes El Camino brakes
Sun Single Track wheelset
blah blah blah


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

Kona_CT said:


>


That frame looks very familiar...Did you happen to look a few posts back?  Very nice!


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

IamDefiler said:


> That frame looks very familiar...Did you happen to look a few posts back?  Very nice!


Thanks!

I know! When I went to post, I thought the previous owner had posted it.

Yours looks to be in real nice shape. Mine is a little rough around the edges, but these are sweet rides (I may be biased as I now own two of them). :thumbsup:


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

Sold off my cruiser and dropped back to 20 inch wheels

2012 FBM Steadfast


----------



## Walter95 (May 12, 2011)




----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

tim, that bick is sick dude. wish I had one...


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

colin1 said:


> tim, that bick is sick dude. wish I had one...


thanks man, I love it so far


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

Im just getting into dj/ua so my rigs not as nice as yalls. Gary Fisher Mullet i bought earlier today


----------



## KMA (Jan 19, 2004)

KMA said:


> BTL Big Bucks
> 
> BTL Big Bucks - Review - Pinkbike.com


Selling - I have an MTBR paid ad here BTL DJ/Pump Track Bike for sale

Thanks for looking.


----------



## dktotz (Jul 30, 2012)

i like downhill said:


> here is my chase frame i just got. i painted it gold because ive never seen someone paint there bike gold, and i wanted to be different...it turned out nice i must say.


Nice color. Very unique. I think you just achieved the purpose. It's different indeed.


----------



## dktotz (Jul 30, 2012)

Walter95 said:


>


Awesome ride! The frame is really nice. Awesome fork as well.


----------



## dktotz (Jul 30, 2012)

pedalmunky said:


> I guess I can keep the color scheme going:


Sick looking bike!!! Awesome geometry. Really neat.


----------



## citizenlee (Oct 5, 2009)

@tim_w_sage - That's a sweet FBM man!

I also sold my big bike (NS Traffic a few pages back) and got something smaller...

Excuse the flat tire, happened just as I stopped to tighten the chain 

Frame: BSD Forever V1
Forks: BSD Ghetto V1
Bars: BSD Highlander
Stem: BSD Race V1 
Headset: Odyssey
Grips: Cult x Vans
Barends: Cult
Cranks: Fit Indent 19mm
Pedals: Animal Hamilton PC
Sprocket: BSD 3D 25t
Chain: Shadow Interlock V2
Bottom Bracket: BSD Mid 19mm
Seat: BSD Slinger
Post: Metal Pivotal
Front Rim: Sputnic 36h
Front Hub: Profile Mini Female
Front Tire: United Swerve 2.25
Front Guard: SuperStar
Rear Rim: Sputnic 36H
Rear Hub: Profile Mini Cassette 9t Female 
Rear Tire: United Direct 2.10
Rear Guard: BSD Jersey
Pegs: Federal
Weight: Around 23.5lbs

Feels so good to be rolling on 20s again


----------



## Carmichael (May 16, 2007)

Subrosa Letum 24" BMX Cruiser - DJ/Street/Park


----------



## JFD27 (Aug 11, 2012)

these bikes are sweet. does anyone do this with full supsension?


----------



## TheAllCreator (Jan 11, 2011)

I do. I have a Dartmoor Shine, I'll post some pics up when I get some decent ones.


----------



## peace_keeper1517 (Jul 6, 2008)

My fun fun fun stp pro frame!


----------



## snmhanson (Apr 17, 2006)

My Transition Bank. I built it pretty much only with pump track riding in mind, but am finding myself riding for everything that doesn't involve big uphill grinds or major bumps. Got it put together about a month or so ago and it is really helping my flow on the pump track. I love the simplicity of SS and no rear suspension to deal with.

Major components: 2011 Bank frame (used), Revolution wheelset (used), Argyle fork, E13 cranks, Answer stem and bars, Avid Code R brake. I am thinking of putting a front brake on it to give it a bit more stopping power.

This has been a VERY fun bike so far. Sorry about the small pic - it's all I have right now.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

snmhanson,
+1 for adding a front brake.

What gear are you running, 32-16? And what crank length?

Have you thought about putting a Hammerschmidt on there? My HS equipped Bank is the best all-round bike I've ever had.


----------



## snmhanson (Apr 17, 2006)

Yes, 32-16 gearing and 170mm cranks. Seems pretty good for most of what I am doing. although my Bank is mainly for pump track and maybe just a bit of dirt jumping, I did ride a bit of mellow singletrack with my daughter who is just starting out and it was surprisingly fun. Had some major brake fade though - at least that's what I think it was. My brake became virtually useless to the point I thought all of the oil had leaked out. When I got back home some of the functionality had returned, but I bled it anyway and now it is good. It was also missing the barb fitting that screws into the end of the brake hose at the handle end, so that could have had something to do with it (I must have not put it back in after shortening the line).

So Mr. Psycho, do you run SS in the back with the Hammerschmidt up front, or geared in back? I considered the HS for my FS bike, but I like the lightness and simplicity of my Bank as it is so I doubt I would go for it on that bike - especially considering the cost. As it is right now, I haven't really had the need any other gear anyway. Would still be interesting to try it though and maybe as I start riding my Bank more I will want to add some gears. Either way, it is a very fun bike.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

snmhanson said:


> It was also missing the barb fitting that screws into the end of the brake hose at the handle end, so that could have had something to do with it (I must have not put it back in after shortening the line).


Wow, it's surprising that it even worked for some time without the insert!



snmhanson said:


> So Mr. Psycho, do you run SS in the back with the Hammerschmidt up front, or geared in back?


Single HBC cog, 20T 2-piece Al-Ti.
Fitted to a rare fixed/disc trials hub (Atomz/UN Elitis).
24T up front.

The hub is nothing special in mechanical aspect, it's essentially an overgrown front hub that has Shimano HG splines machined right into its body. Widely spaced apart cartridge bearings with additional o-ring seals on axle adapters.

This way, my HS does all the coasting, with chain always moving when the bike rolls. The ratchet sound is louder than any Hope Pro 2 that I've ever heard. Those 3 HS overdrive pawls are huge.


----------



## edgeyforsure (Aug 15, 2012)

wow some really sweet looking bikes on here


----------



## DYI01 (Jun 28, 2012)

I just finished restoring my old 1996 GT Pro Series. It sat for a really long time in a garage through High School and I rode it in College as a commuter bike. I started getting back into biking and thought it was a good idea to restore the old BMX. The bike was in pretty bad shape overall but nothing some new parts and a little TLC couldn't fix. I spent a good amount of time cleaning surface rust and polishing the frame, fork, and handlebars up. Installed a new Cane Creek 40 headset, Avid Speed Dial 7 lever, Avid Single Digit V-Brake, Lizardskins lock-on grips, FSA titanium spindle for the old Odyssey 41Thermal cranks, Profile Spider, MCS sprocket, Wellgo MG-1 pedals, Sun Ringle SuperStock 2.0 wheelset, and Maxxis Holy Roller tires, and I installed the stock seat off of my Kona MTB.


----------



## Rip (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## onlyontwo (Nov 21, 2006)

*New pump bike*

After doing a little research and some careful shopping I was able to resurrect my old P bike. It turned out better than expected.










Build:
P1 long stripped to raw 
Rockshox Recon Gold TK 120mm 15qr
Cane Creek headset
Sunline V1 bar
Truvativ stem
XTR 175 cranks w/32T blackspire ring
Shimano 15T cog
XT centerlock hubs w/DT supercomps, black nips on Mavic 717's
XT rear rotor
Avid Elixer 5 brake
Small block8 tires, 2.35 F and 2.1 R

Now, just need to finish the pump track and rally it. It is fun as heck on the trails through. I have a matching front brake set up that I may install. I had it on, but the 15mm centerlock is a pain.

Cheers,
-A


----------



## 89redranger (Oct 6, 2012)

Hey guys, new here. Lovin the bikes and especially the BMX stuff. I come from a BMX background, and after a 4 year break from bikes I'm searching for a hardtail with a little travel up front to ride a few local mellower trails, jumps, and the skatepark. Hope to be posting a new bike here in a few weeks...


----------



## Snowdog85 (Dec 22, 2010)

Setup for now.

Frame: Octane One Void 3.0 (2011) 
Fork: Manitou Circus Expert 100mm (2012) 
Headset: Whethepeople (CaneCreek)
Stem: Straitline Pinch Clamp 35mm 
Handlebar: Nuke Proof Warhead 760 (2011) 
Grips: Odi Longneck Lock-on 
Brakes: Hope M4 custom blue Team CRC intense (sometimes on front tho whit rockshox turnlock)
Rear Disc: Hope floater blue 160mm 
Cranks: DMR Cult 170mm 
Front Sproket:Odyssey Vermont 28t 
Rear Sproket: Gusset single 12t 
Pedals: Straitline AMP 
Chain: Gusset Bling Slink Half-Link 
Seatpost: Octane one Pivotal 
Seat: DMR Void
Spokes: DT swiss champions 
Nipples: DT swiss ProLock 
Front Hub: Hope Pro2 Evo 20mm 
Rear Hub: Hope Pro2 Evo Trials 
Rims: Spank Tweet 28 EVO Orange
Tyres: KHE Mac2 Dirt


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

a lot of good looking bikes in here, cant wait to get mine built


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

onlyontwo said:


> After doing a little research and some careful shopping I was able to resurrect my old P bike. It turned out better than expected.


 My very first real mountain bike was that same 04(?) P.1 Long. Loved that bike for many years; used it for everything-park, DJ, XC until I advanced then bought XC and DJ specific bikes. Still miss that bike. Good geo, lots of sentiment. :thumbsup:


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

My current setup. Older Chromoly DMR Trailstar LT (Long Travel). Pike U-Turn 454 95-140mm, Azonic "Hustler" Outlaw wheelset, SE Racing seat with bottle opener, WTB Graffiti UK 2.2" tires. Vert dropouts but was able to run a magic gear without a tensioner 32:17.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

I bought a discounted Spank Spoon one2one frame at CRC and built myself this beater bike. Had a used XTR crankset in the parts bin, put it to use, but will replace with Truvativ AKA/MRP Bling Ring.


----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

f-bom ethos in trans red

This is team rider Sam Schlappi's personal ride.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Old guy doing urban old school style...

Edit: Updated photo, I'm getting closer to the build I want.


----------



## Patrick16 (May 7, 2012)

Abd flow 2.0 2011 frame
Avanti Derelikt type 2 2008 components
+ Marz dj 3 2008 fork


----------



## nikwashere (Mar 5, 2008)

*Standard Byke Co. DJ with Industry Nine Prototype DJ Wheels*

Standard Byke Co. custom Steel DJ 23"
Industry Nine Prototype DJ wheelset, SS rear, 20mm non-disc front
Rock Shox Argyle RCT with custom polished lowers without disc tabs
XO cranks
MRP BlingRing
Stolen Bike Co. Pedals
Stolen Bike Co. Headset
Oury Lock-on Grips
XO Trail Brake
TRUVATIV Holzfeller 50mm Bar
Thomson 50mm X4 Stem
Thomson 27.2 Seatpost
Thomson Seatpost Clamp
ODSY Aitken Saddle
Intense MK2 Tires
Chris King SS cog 12t
SRAM PC-1 Chain

23"
24 lbs. 3 oz.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow, some work went into that! :thumbsup:


----------



## onlyontwo (Nov 21, 2006)

Holy sexy time...

That build is amazing.


----------



## benno25 (Oct 27, 2012)

Here's my new bike I've been slowly building. I've been using it as a bit of a do it all type bike, however it's more focused towards the urban/street side of things.

Frame is an Evil Faction, Fox 831 forks, E13 LG1r cranks, Formula R1 brakes etc.
I'd like to swap the bars to some 3" risers as the current ones are a bit low and not wide enough for my liking. Other than that I'm really enjoying riding 

Cheers
Benno


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

A promising build.. the bars don't look anywhere near low to me, but that's subjective of course.

Have you tried single speeding it?


----------



## benno25 (Oct 27, 2012)

J. Random Psycho said:


> A promising build.. the bars don't look anywhere near low to me, but that's subjective of course.
> 
> Have you tried single speeding it?


I have thought about single speeding it, however will stick with the 1x10 setup for now.


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

I have to compensate my lack of skills with some bling  It manuals beautifully, and bunnyhops feel much less labor intensive than on the '07 Ruckus DJ it replaced. I even managed to pull off my first bunnyhop to manual while screwing around yesterday (albeit it was on a 5" curb...)


----------



## dhmatt (Jul 11, 2008)

Transition Trail or Park


----------



## AmbientLight (Nov 25, 2012)

This is my pride and joy - an old 2005 Giant STP.

This is more of a before image, currently converting to single speed and swapping out these heavy old 2.5 High Rollers for a pair of Schwalbe Table Tops, new pedals and stem and professionally respraying the forks and frame a combination of different blacks...


----------



## Twitch0601 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Just Bought my First DJ.*

I am new to this site and to dirt jumpers. I ride BMX, but now that i moved out to the middle of the desert i was looking for something a little better and bigger to ride. 
The one and only Bike shop here is a khs dealer and he happened to have a very slightly used, pretty much brand new 05 KHS dj100 stock. which he put new bontrager tires on.
So i bought it for 200. figured it was a good deal. Was it?

Few Questions tho.

i am soon going to be switching out a few parts and upgrading it. Thinking about making it a single speed. also to lighten it. Any reasons not too?
Need a cheep starter pair of forks that are strong. What should i buy?
Also i was never really scared to break my bmx doing 180s and stuff, but i feel like i might break something on this one. You think it will hold up?

Well thanks for any help.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Twitch0601,
welcome to the forums.

1. I have not had experience with KHS DJ frames, but there are threads on MTBR and other places about it. From the photo, geometry on 2005 looks outdated though (modern DJ frames have less standover height, shorter chainstays and often lower BB). This frame looks more like a do-it-all.










2. $200 sounds about the maximum amount that I'd see myself paying for that bike in new condition.

3. It makes perfect sense to single speed a DJ bike.

4. For the fork, take a look at Manitou Circus Comp. It's not light at 2.4 kg, but it's inexpensive, quality made, strong, works great and has adjustable shim stack damping. I ride one myself. If you want the same but lighter, go for Circus Expert.

5. About the frame, I don't know. But you may want to build a stronger rear wheel.


----------



## DevsP3 (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow! There are some very impressive bikes in this thread! Very nice.

Once I get my post count up I will put some pictures of my recently tuned up 2001/2002 Specialized P.3

I rode Dj and Mountain bike trails for about 7-10 years then got a license and fell into the whole car scene (Used to have an amazing 2006 Jeep SRT8) but now I live in Hoboken, NJ and while everyone walks, riding a bike is definitely faster.

My P.3 I just got back a few days ago from Port Cyclery in Port Washington, NY (If you ever go there - definitely ask for John - great guy who knows his stuff!)

Either way, my P.3 is pretty stock except for thicker Oil combination in the Marzocchi Fork I never took out from my tril riding days but the rebound is still adjustable so might be doing that soon. Also I had Kujo DH mud/mountain bike tires on the bike, but just switched out to Maxxis Holy rollers which I love since now 90% of my riding is on pavement - also have the seat switched out to a Titec Dh saddle (not sure on the name), THE Black Front Fender, Powergrips straps on the peddles, and recently installed a Specialized Speedzone Wireless Sport computer.

I don't do nearly as much dirt jumping as I used to, but have always respected the sport. I will be using my bike mostly on greenbelts and path trails Either way, as always, safe riding guys and gals!


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

2005 XL Chameleon
Rockshox Sektor RL Solo Air, lowered to 100mm
Immortis Bucket Bars 32" wide, 4" rise
Generic DK stem
E13 STP chainguide
Avid Road BB7s with super vintage XT levers.
X9 drivetrain with Ultegra 9spd cassette
Transition Rev 32 wheelset
Kenda K-Rad tires til they wear out. I throw a Nevegal up front for dirt days.

I'm 6'9" and this bike is a blast. Frame was too small for XC/AM so I bought some high rise bars and a fork and dug around the garage for the rest of the build.


----------



## DevsP3 (Dec 29, 2012)

My 2001 or 2002 (forget what year) Specialized P.3
Pretty much stock except for a few changes
Fork: Marzocchi Z3.5
Seat: Titec DH Berserker Saddle with titanium rails
Tires: IRC Kujo DH for the trails/durk and Maxxis Holy Rollers for my everyday tire (just installed so nice)
Pedals: Stock Specialized P.3 pedals with metal pins and added on Power Grips straps
Grips: Just ordered ODI Rogue Lcoking grips
Computer/Cyclometer: Specialized Speedzone Sport Wireless
Toby Hendersen Enterprises (THE) Black Front Fender
Lizard Skins Chainstay and Headset Guard (Black)

























































Bike is an absolute blast - fast, maneuverable, relatively light bike - frame is a medium size.


----------



## fuenstock (May 14, 2006)

Built up a Canfield Dj frame a few weeks ago. Great feel and easy to get off the ground!


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

sweet ride! how do you like the channel locks? I' 've been looking for something to replace my roached out thunderbird, this may be it.:thumbsup:


----------



## fuenstock (May 14, 2006)

rottendan said:


> sweet ride! how do you like the channel locks? I' 've been looking for something to replace my roached out thunderbird, this may be it.:thumbsup:


The taper locks are really simple and easy to use. The frame also built up easy with no problems. It's a good frame.


----------



## vicx2ww (Jan 18, 2013)

nice bikes!


----------



## airmiller44 (Aug 20, 2009)

I guess ill post mine up in here


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

Twosixbikes... Is that your company?

Am I correct to assume that the geometry is more oriented towards AM/DH type riding, at least on this particular prototype? (slack HA, low BB, lot of tire clearance, etc)


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

here is mine


----------



## airmiller44 (Aug 20, 2009)

Katz said:


> Twosixbikes... Is that your company?
> 
> Am I correct to assume that the geometry is more oriented towards AM/DH type riding, at least on this particular prototype? (slack HA, low BB, lot of tire clearance, etc)


Co-owner yeah

went for a mix of street/dj/trail

12"bb
22.5 TT
14" seat post
15.25 chain stays ( this photo chain is a bit loose so tire is far back)
69 head angle
42" wheelbase

also i left spacer under headset and have a decent rise so front looks a little tall. but im 6'4 so had to make it comfortable for my frame.


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

Cool. Thanks for the info.

Other than BB height, the spec actually looks pretty close to a typical DJ frame. I guess you can't judge it from photos, eh?

Looks like a nice fun bike!


----------



## airmiller44 (Aug 20, 2009)

Katz said:


> Cool. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Other than BB height, the spec actually looks pretty close to a typical DJ frame. I guess you can't judge it from photos, eh?
> 
> Looks like a nice fun bike!


Thanks and yeah its a blast to ride !

I come from a dh backround first so i do actually take it on dh type trails sometimes and its killer. those tires are the bees knees ( schwalbe racing ralph 4-cross edition)


----------



## airmiller44 (Aug 20, 2009)

ill show a pic of a little more detail, handmade droputs custom tensioners


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Taperlock?


----------



## airmiller44 (Aug 20, 2009)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Taperlock?


Just 10mm bolt on hubs, then if you look inside the dropout theres a long set screw coming in at an angle from the underside of the dropout. it pushes the wheel back to tighten chain/straightenwheel/and stop wheel from coming forward in case bolt becomes loose etc.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Ah, now I see it and its threaded hole.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Upgraded the brake, cable and chain.


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

mine


----------



## Pwshadow (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

*My f-bom marauder*

Put a rigid fork on it....









Then gave it a wirl at the little skatepark across the street.


----------



## skota23 (Mar 7, 2011)

Mongoose Ritual Street, so sexy.


----------



## ColorVoyeur (Jun 13, 2009)

Octane One Zircus


----------



## Richard_Librium (May 24, 2013)

*my Specialized P3 - 2010*

my Specialized P3 - 2010

new dirtbike is coming this year


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice Spesh! And the jumping spot too )


I checked out the geometry on that Zircus and am very impressed. 385 mm Aluminum (!) tubular (!!) chainstays, 34T chainring, AND room for 2.35" tire! Custom frame makers seem to have trouble doing those numbers (even 32T ring) in steel, that is with smaller OD tubes.


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Dion said:


> Grey, Stealth-Looking Bike


What kind of bike is that?
Thanks


----------



## zx12rider (Nov 4, 2008)

Deity Streetsweeper










a few shots in action


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

zx12rider said:


>


That is a nice bunny hop man


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## Camaro_Dave (Jun 15, 2008)

Here is my brand new 2012 trek ticket exchange. Got a really good deal since the lbs is getting ready for 2014 bikes to arrive and this is a discontinued model. Haven't seen many of these around, not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing. I'm sure it's not the most ideal dj/urban bike but so far I love it! I'm sure it'll be just fine for my skill level (or lack thereof). Bike is all stock. Only thing I feel like changing is the bars. Could use a little bit higher bar.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice one. You could go for an even higher rise bar AND cutting down fork steerer tube to run it without stem spacers (lower stem is a good thing IMHO).

Also, check if there's enough front brake hose length to run it under bottom tube to the right of the frame and then back into lever. Manitou forks make the best hose routing possible, again IMHO.


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

Old time member, haven't logged on in probably 5 years.

Finished building my dream bike 2 years ago. Came in at something like 25lbs.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks mostly tight! Could use some bar end plugs though.
What are those pedals?


----------



## Hank Moody (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey guys,
this is the bike I love to ride more than the others.


----------



## 200Duece (Jun 24, 2013)

I had a ton of influence from my old BMX days... I have been XC riding mostly but that has changed into more urban stuff. just getting started.


----------



## maxxdout (May 24, 2011)

Tweaking my 08 Komodo out a bit, converted to single speed. Just bought a RaceFace Atlas Stealth bar, jagwire brake cable, Avid speed dial, dmr thret wheel, KMC gold half-link, and odi-bar ends with specialized lock-on grips. Originally used a DMR STS to set tension but with the half-link it sits right in the drop outs with perfect tension. I also want to swap out the fork soon. It's an RST launch and surprisingly it hasn't failed yet, and I'm a heavier guy (230lbs).


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice, but that chain will elongate soon and require tensioning anyway..


----------



## maxxdout (May 24, 2011)

Well I still have the STS, once the chain is stretched I'll start using it again.


----------



## Nic688 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Hank Moody said:


> View attachment 810535
> View attachment 810536
> View attachment 810537
> Hey guys,
> this is the bike I love to ride more than the others.


That's not something you see everyday. The suspension works well I take it? What does it weigh?


----------



## that_nicker (Oct 4, 2013)

Great all mountain bike/dirt jumper/slopestyle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## peace_keeper1517 (Jul 6, 2008)

My abd derelikt type 3 2012


----------



## Tommytwostroke (Dec 2, 2013)

*Santa Cruz jackal build.*

Uuuuuuuhhhhhhh oh yeah


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

*tilts head*
oh that feels good )


----------



## cdean1 (Aug 4, 2011)

My Dartmoor two6player at my favorite spot.... Valmont.


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

Could you take that picture a little further away next time please? 

Let's see the goods! Closer pic! LOL!


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

I spy a Manitou Circus on it, which already scores in my book. ) And the spot and the weather are super envy-inspiring.


----------



## cdean1 (Aug 4, 2011)

haha wanted to show her in her native habitat
Closer pic with the build







Dartmoor two6player
Race face atlas cranks
Spank spike rims
Laced to hope pro two evo hubs (sound so sexy) 
Continental race king tires
Hayes prime comp brake
Cane creek headset 
Answer dj stem 
Truvativ AKA bars 
ODI grips 
Manitou circus expert fork
Ethirteen 32tooth chain ring


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

i got a haro thread 8 DJ built from bare frame. 

Haro thread 8 Frame with adjustable dropout
RST space free 36mm stanchion fork
Eighth inch stem 50mm
avid elixir 5 rear brake with HS1 rotor
Maxxis hookworm 26x2.5 tires
FSA GRAVITY DH crankset quad sealed bearing BB
cycletrack CK028 black pedals
Azonic ultra cross bars
Stainless steel demolition rear cog
Giza 34mm blk sealed bearing headset
MacNeil 30.9mm pivotal seatpost 
subrosa zombieland pivtal seat
KMC k810 chain
Transition revolution 32 wheelset 20mm front , thru 10mm rear with a QR thru 10 axle


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

Nicely done.


----------



## Wulf1971 (Dec 15, 2008)

Still a work in progress. But this setup feels pretty good.


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

Great color scheme!


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Sunday Model-C*















The bars are made by Solid: The Roseanne Bar, The big bar named after a big lady.


----------



## leomd333 (May 27, 2014)

My Custom 24" FireEye!









Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

2013 Transition BLT... love it! Best DJ bike I have ever rode,

Fox 831 fork
Transition wheels
Kore Rivera Bars and stem


----------



## kelbo (May 13, 2014)

2010 DK Asterik

Just picked it up a couple days ago on the cheap. Wanted something to play around with. Seriously considering selling it for the Framed Twenty9er though.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Anyone got a Nukeproof Solum built up?
I'm slowly building a blingy one.. gonna take months because of planned fork and hubset.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

My friend with a nice camera has gotten around to take pics of my Spank Spoon in its current state (going for 1.5 years mostly unaltered).










































Currently this is my only bike that's in working condition.. the concept is mostly dialed for 99% of my riding, now need to iron out the next batch of imperfections. I plan to change handlebar, stem, grips and pedals. And maybe go back to 32-16 to avoid 3/32" half-link in chain and make the drivetrain omnivorous with respect to chains.


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

J., what pedals are those?
Thanks,
Colin


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Straitline AMP, steel axles, Superstar aluminum pins. I'm finding their platform a bit lacking these days, and would like to try BMX full plastic pedals for bigger area and less damage to shoe soles and my legs. Thought they all have sucky grip but tried some Kore and was very surprised. So I'll try to get some color matched doubly concave plastics with plastic pins. But I've been planning this for months now, and the AMPs just keep going. )

Changed pins to blunt aluminum ones after a rain/log jump incident where I had to scissor chunks of flesh out of my calf afterwards.

Very nice pedals otherwise. Easy to clean/regrease and rebuild. Longer lasting bushings than I expected.


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

A Santa in process of blinging it out?



J. Random Psycho said:


> Thought they all have sucky grip but tried some Kore and was very surprised.


It was Kore Rivera Thermo that I tried. Upon looking at many other plastic pedals, I have only found fully flanged axles on those Kores. All other loose ball bearing models that I checked have their axle wrench flats going all the way to the face that butts to the crank, which is *WRONG*. Do use those pedal washers guys.


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

Bling? Not really


----------



## killacks (Jun 30, 2014)

First post here I'm about two years into bmx, I still feel pretty new since I don't ride all too much due to work/familly/same ol' story as many here. I started with a 20" and rode the local skatepark quite a bit. Just recently sold that when I picked up a 26" DJ/Park bike on the c-list for what seemed to be a nice deal. Still learning the ins and out and always trying to keep it fun.

The bike's a 2013 Haro Steel Reserve 1.1 (low-end version), all stock with the exception of the pedals at this point. I'm not sure exactly what direction the build will take aside from replacing much of the red bits with black for vanity's sake. I'm aiming to flow the neighborhood, occasionally the skatepark, and I'd like to learn to ride some dirt, too.










*WTB taller bars (~3" rise, steel). Black/raw/silver preferred. Email [email protected]. Please pardon or notify my if this WTB is out of line. I didn't see the info in this regard. Thanks!*


----------



## GCBikes17 (Sep 19, 2013)

My urban beast up against my custom built hop-box.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Top tube references The Matrix movie?


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

GCBikes17 said:


> My urban beast up against my custom built hop-box.


I had one of those frames for awhile. I loved it and the geo. I like the bigger/longer frames. I ended up parting out that bike because I needed the money at the time. I miss it.


----------



## jaykay (Jul 1, 2010)

Finally finished my new ride, just in time to still catch a bit of summer weather....not overly impressed with the quality of the Dartmoor frame, and wouldn't recommend it.....at least it rides well.....


----------



## leomd333 (May 27, 2014)

My custom 24"! 









Sent from my LG G3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoneagebiker (Apr 23, 2014)

*AW: Show off Your Urban/Park/Dj Bike!*



jaykay said:


> ...not overly impressed with the quality of the Dartmoor frame, and wouldn't recommend it.....at least it rides well.....
> 
> View attachment 905205


What is so bad about the quality?
You like the geo?
I like the price of the frame, any other frame which is cheap and has a nice geo?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

From what I saw on some Dartmoor (aluminum) frames, welds and tube mitering left better to be desired.


----------



## jaykay (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah, exactly what J. Random said. The mitered joints aren't really up to spec, especially around the headset.

The frame was delivered with a dent in the rear triangle. Obviously occurred during frame building process and then went to paint because the paint is fine. Bike shop won't take return, claim I must have done it. Contacted Dartmoor and heard absolutely nothing back. So basically zero quality control, and zero support - just lovely.

And cosmetically, check out the frame color here: Two6Player | D A R T M O O R

And now tell me that I have the same color. Ok, not a big thing, but still annoying.

Geo is great though. But so was my old Jackal's geo. Sometimes dollars do make a difference. I know what my next frame will be, and it won't be a Dartmoor.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

jaykay,

Looking at their geometry table (two6player S), I wonder how did they arrive at 1040 mm wheelbase, if reach is 385, CS length is 385, and there's a 100 mm travel fork at 69 degrees. My estimate yields WB ~= CS + reach + (fork_ATC + HT_length) * cos(HTA) + fork_offset = 385 + 385 + (478 + 115) * cos(69) + 40 ~= 1022 mm (doesn't account for BB drop and fork offset horizontal projection but that's negligible).


What will your next frame be? A new Jackal?


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

My suggestion would the be the Transition BLT... best bike I've rode or owned! Feels solid, the geo is absolutely dialed! It has a bit of a BMX feel, super flickable, extremely responsive! Manuals, jumps and rides transitions like a dream! 
plus it looks killer too!
http://www.transitionbikes.com/2014/Bikes_BLT.cfm?Token={ts_2014-07-11_08:17:30}-47e0edc79d35bbab-77B3D332-EA96-3F85-BD0A42812A3673BD


----------



## maxxdout (May 24, 2011)

This rig has come a long way since I first got it (and since the last pic I posted here )
















Only stock parts are the stem, bb/crankset, and headset, all soon to be changed. Fork might look a little beefy but for the stuff I do (DJ and light freeride), it's a solid build.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

cglasford, wow!! 378 mm chainstays with BSA BB shell?! What max size chainring can it fit? Will 28T do?


----------



## jaykay (Jul 1, 2010)

J. Random Psycho said:


> jaykay,
> 
> What will your next frame be? A new Jackal?


Yeah, I reckon so. I prefer aluminum rigs and the old one was a sweet ride, I guess I just wanted to try a frame a bit less expensive this time round that I wouldn't mind trashing too much.....


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

*sigh* and my dream 26" DJ/street rig is still somewhere out there. I want very specific numbers and features: CS 385 mm (28-14 gearing without half link), reach 405 mm, BB drop 25 mm, HTA 69 @ fork ATC 458 mm (80 mm travel), BSA BB shell, at least 28T ring support (preferably up to 32T), 44 mm headtube, dropouts with integrated chain tensioning, conventional seatpost collar, brake caliper mount on seatstay, seatstay-to-chainstay reinforcement brace. Preferably chromoly, but beefy aluminum would be fine too. Ideally thick walled titanium of course, but making a stiff and compact BB area is very complicated with it given my specifications (at least that's what all custom frame builders tell me so far).


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

I run a 25 by 12 right now and I find that great... I have not tried a larger ring to be honest with you. I shoot for the 55 gear inch ratio


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

J. Random Psycho said:


> *sigh* and my dream 26" DJ/street rig is still somewhere out there. I want very specific numbers and features: CS 385 mm (28-14 gearing without half link), reach 405 mm, BB drop 25 mm, HTA 69 @ fork ATC 458 mm (80 mm travel), BSA BB shell, at least 28T ring support (preferably up to 32T), 44 mm headtube, dropouts with integrated chain tensioning, conventional seatpost collar, brake caliper mount on seatstay, seatstay-to-chainstay reinforcement brace. Preferably chromoly, but beefy aluminum would be fine too. Ideally thick walled titanium of course, but making a stiff and compact BB area is very complicated with it given my specifications (at least that's what all custom frame builders tell me so far).


sounds like you should hit up standard.. they will take whatever specs you give them and build you a one off bike and paint it what ever color you want...

personally I love the higher BB, it is so much better for tricks... they ride better on street, park, pump tracks and unless you are hitting huge dj's or slope courses are plenty stable... I also like the NS majesty a lot, but rode the BLT once and was hooked... that doesn't happen much for me... less than 5 mins to get use to this bike and just slay on it!


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, I tried BB drops from +10 to -30 mm on such rigs and liked -20 the most.. 0 and higher felt weird for me. -30 felt a bit too low.

Tried my luck with Nemesis Project and the frame came out with errors in geometry. However should I want 0 BB drop, it must be spot on. 

Will check out Standard, thank you.


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah, a lot of people get on my bike and think its a bit off... if you come from MTB it is different if you come from BMX it feels a bit more at home... I come from BMX raced most of my life.


----------



## liqwid (Jan 2, 2007)

Black Market Edit 1, got a little carried away with the build. Sorry for the cellphonetography


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

Are those Nukeproof pedals?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Unlikely, that's not a typical Nukeproof color. However the same make of pedal is sold under many other brands, such as Deity, Fyxation etc. I spy a Deity logo on a pedal, so those must be Deity Compound.


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

Exactly why I was asking. I thought those only came in BLK WHT and YEL.


----------



## liqwid (Jan 2, 2007)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Unlikely, that's not a typical Nukeproof color. However the same make of pedal is sold under many other brands, such as Deity, Fyxation etc. I spy a Deity logo on a pedal, so those must be Deity Compound.


Yeah, they're Deity's. I'm digging them so far.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

2009 Stereo Bikes Mono 20.9 tt 13.4 stays...just a bit under 23 pounds.















Steve


----------



## Dirtjumper02 (May 20, 2014)

*Morpheus Vimana*








My Morpheus Vimana


----------



## owen (Sep 3, 2014)

*hmmm*

Dekerf Custom ( 86 Fat Chance Trails Copy )
Dekerf Tuning Fork
King Headset
Uno stem
Synchros bars
TRP Front/Rear 990 Mounts
LX crank
fyxati*n pedals
Thomson Post seat
24" Bionx laced to XT 36 4 cross double butted sapin 26" front hub XT 36 3 cross Mavic 717 db sapin 
Avid levers
Sram twist
full cables
25 pounds 7 ounce

mostly just used to scare old ladies on the sidewalk


----------



## leomd333 (May 27, 2014)

A lot of changes since the last image!









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks BMXy


----------



## Tomiim (Sep 17, 2014)

My Illbike Candy 2013


----------



## Radioinactive (Aug 2, 2011)

those rpfs1's look good on that 240, is it yours?


----------



## deskjet120 (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## CptKlink (Sep 20, 2014)

I thought i would show off my pretty much finished build/project. Only a few things left to get like new break levers and a seat and seatpost. Still debating on if I want to run a Disk break conversion. Any thoughts on that?

Build List

Frame- 4130 ChroMo Steel Stripped from a Department Store Full Rigid 26" DJ
Crank- Race Face Chester with 170mm Arms
BB- Race Face Team DH Bottom Bracket Set
Pedals- VP Components Vice Downhill Pedals 
Chainring- 32T Race Face Narrow/Wide Chianring
Chain- Black KMC K710SL Superlite Kool Chain
Headset- Race Face Turbine 
Stem- Answer Rove DJ stem 50mm reach
Handlebars- Race Face Atlas High Rise 1.25" 31.8mm
Hubs- SunRingle Super Stock 36 hole 3/8 axle Front and Rear
Freewheel- 16T GT Ratchet
Rims- 26" SunRingle Rhyno Lite XL Black 36 Hole
Spokes- Halo Aurora 264mm 2.0mm/14GA with 12mm Brass Nipples All Black


----------



## KBueno (Nov 16, 2014)

Currently has a 26" front with a 24" rear. Most likely going to rebuild the rear wheel with a 26" sun ringle rhyno lite this next month. Opinions?

frame: 2007 ns bikes
fork: marzocchi DJ 1
crank: slk


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Yes the frame supports 26" wheel so I'd run 26". While you're at upgrading it, also maybe look into e13 Turbocharger 32T-only bashring (smaller, more clearance), and a pivotal saddle/seapost.


----------



## yem999 (Mar 13, 2012)

I just bought a 2011 santacruz chameleon intending to try begin to learn how to jump. 
total noob here mainly ride technical xc. don't really know where to begin other than just find a jump feature and try to hit it. any advice?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

This book helped me a lot. Instructional videos and watching riders doing it live don't cut it for me as I don't recognize the details of movements. Having my jumps watched over by someone who does see details and recognizes my mistakes, that's the best thing, but good luck finding such an instructor nearby..


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love my toy bikes!!










Santa Cruz Jackal









NS Majesty









Black Market Mob









NS Capital 24









Colony Bloody Oath


----------



## liqwid (Jan 2, 2007)

J. Random Psycho said:


> This book helped me a lot. Instructional videos and watching riders doing it live don't cut it for me as I don't recognize the details of movements. Having my jumps watched over by someone who does see details and recognizes my mistakes, that's the best thing, but good luck finding such an instructor nearby..


+1 to Lee McCormack's book. BMX tracks are a good place to start if one is near by and if you can start on tables until you get your confidence up.


----------



## Carmichael (May 16, 2007)

*Specialized P-Series - RAW frame with DEITY components*


----------



## Chiang Mai (Jan 26, 2015)

*My in town bike.*







2008 Giant Rincon. Just about everything changed besides the frame, seat, seat post and rear drivetrain (Alvio 8-Speed). Deore crankset. Xotic rigid fork. Avid BB5 disc front, Single Digit rear. No Disc tabs, but works great! Wellgo flats, Crowbar and Bontrager lock-ons.

I love this bike.


----------



## AmbientLight (Nov 25, 2012)

Chiang Mai said:


> View attachment 958621
> 2008 Giant Rincon. Just about everything changed besides the frame, seat, seat post and rear drivetrain (Alvio 8-Speed). Deore crankset. Xotic rigid fork. Avid BB5 disc front, Single Digit rear. No Disc tabs, but works great! Wellgo flats, Crowbar and Bontrager lock-ons.
> 
> I love this bike.


Nice bike! Ever take it off any sweet jumps?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

AmbientLight said:


> Ever take it off any sweet jumps?


Ditch the kickstand, slam the saddle and put some real flats on and I might try that..


----------



## Chiang Mai (Jan 26, 2015)

ctrailfreak said:


> Here's a couple pictures of the new bits...





AmbientLight said:


> Nice bike! Ever take it off any sweet jumps?


No way, been riding bikes about 42 years and still can't "pop a wheelie". Vote for Pedro.


----------



## Ruckus99ss (Aug 31, 2014)

ns metropolis 2


----------



## JFoster (Apr 6, 2005)

Finished up a revamp of my old Mongoose. I originally built this up in '09 I think. Wow, the time.

Just pulled it out of the garage for a thorough wipe down, some de-stickering, and a fork upgrade. It would be a little more relevant if I ditched the brakes, but I like em.

'05 Mongoose Ritual frame
Azonic Outlaws
'15 Circus Expert
Soul Cycles stem
Primo seat and pedals
Snafu tires and bars
Odyssey 41 Thermal cranks


----------



## spicoli-ss (Jun 6, 2005)

*NS Suburban*





















Here is my NS Suburban. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chiang Mai (Jan 26, 2015)

I got a Hooligan!


----------



## mdg3d (Aug 14, 2012)

Still need to drop the fork but I am psyched to have this built up!


----------



## giantcfr1 (Mar 22, 2012)

My 2007 Badboy Disc


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

New to me Steel Reserve 1.2, found it on CL barely used. Always wanted to try out a DJ setup.


----------



## jcerion929rr (Jun 7, 2010)

Black Market Edit 1

My dream DJ


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm not sure which I envy more, the frame or the weather you're having. )
Go get it dusty!

But why Saint brake?


----------



## jcerion929rr (Jun 7, 2010)

I was gonna go with XT, but would have had to wait a couple weeks (through their EP program) so I just went with the saints instead.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

jcerion929rr said:


> Black Market Edit 1
> 
> My dream DJ


Yeah, that is nice. Which velocity rims are you running?


----------



## jcerion929rr (Jun 7, 2010)

noosa2 said:


> Yeah, that is nice. Which velocity rims are you running?


They are blunt 35's laced to chris king hubs.


----------



## Jasdeep (Oct 20, 2015)

Raised the seat for some xc riding


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

Old Fart checking in, rode a lot of BMX before I got my drivers license, always wanted a DJ but got into XC riding, I keep seeking bigger rollers and berms so I finally got back around to it.

pretty cheap build, mostly from my parts bin but here's the build specs

09 STP frame
36 spoke rhyno lite wheels
Marz DJ2 fork
Spank tweet stem/bars
Juicy 3 brakes
Zee shifter/derailer
XT cassette
Holzfeller cranks/Renthal single chainring


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

That's a versatile bike indeed. I considered building on that frame too but then decided in favor of a 2nd gen Transition Bank because it could run Hammerschmidt. 

You may need something to keep the chain on top of the front cog so it doesn't fall off to the left. And maybe a front brake for more versatility?


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

J. Random Psycho said:


> That's a versatile bike indeed. I considered building on that frame too but then decided in favor of a 2nd gen Transition Bank because it could run Hammerschmidt.
> 
> You may need something to keep the chain on top of the front cog so it doesn't fall off to the left. And maybe a front brake for more versatility?


both brakes will be run, neither brake is mounted in the picture 

I was pondering chain retention, the Zee derailer seems like it has a pretty good clutch, for now I'll wait and see how often I even use the climbing gears, if it becomes an issue

I was actually planning to just run it SS but a decent tensioner costs more than what I paid for the derailer and the cassette was in the parts bin


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Lol! I'm so very used to seeing if there's a front brake and not used at all to seeing if the rear one is there. And can't stop myself from making assumptions, such as: "it's a photo of a rideable bike, there's no front brake, but the drivetrain is multispeed, so the rear brake is surely present".

Chain tensioning for SS is going to be an issue indeed. Perhaps eventually you could use a WI ENO Eccentric hub there. Not cheap too but it excludes tensioner from the build, gets you a stronger wheel, and a much more reliable and modular rear hub/freewheel solution.


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sweet looking ride!


----------



## CHINOTAKER (Nov 1, 2012)

*Ragley marley 2016 on slicks*










When people say don't do it: Do it!


----------



## SJEVO (Sep 23, 2015)

2015 P3
Rockshox Pike DJ
Spank Spike enduro28
Schwalbe Table Tops
Truvativ Descendant
AbsoluteBlack 36-16
KMC X10sl
Twenty6 Predators
Shimano XT 160
Deity BlackLabel @ 29"
Twenty6 F1.2
Deity Enoki
AbsoluteBlack top cap
Deity Pyston pivotal
Twenty6 clamp
Tree Bike Co. saddle
Gusset SS


----------



## heyjamesguesswhat (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice Ragley. You build it up or is it a spec bike? I've had my eye on those frames waiting for them to make a 27.5 and they did it this year. Just gotta pull the trigger...


----------



## CHINOTAKER (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks! Is my build. I was surprise with the quality/price of it from crc by the way. my frame is the smallest one


----------



## mtbnomad (Nov 4, 2005)

new frame all spare parts ...


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ah nice! Always wanted to try one of those frames! Thoughts?


----------



## mtbnomad (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks Zen. Me too, and I was fortunate enough to find one new for almost half price. I mainly use on pump track and chasing my son around neighborhood. I had an STP a while back, but really like steel frames. At 5'9" with 50mm stem, the cockpit is comfy enough for me. It's fast, responsive, and easy to throw around. Solid bike and not too heavy with older Saint and Float lowered to 100mm.


----------



## DHJohn (Nov 24, 2016)

My Subrosa Slayer 26er


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

My Wal-Goose with upgraded bottom bracket, spindle, brake, brake lever, and headset. I have been having lots of fun on a few pump tracks and have been trying to learn how to jump table tops. We'll see. I am old and its hard to get over the mental blocks that limit taking flight.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

It even looks fun! Shouldn't go wrong if it's made of 4130.
And LOL at your signature!


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

J. Random Psycho said:


> It even looks fun! Shouldn't go wrong if it's made of 4130.
> And LOL at your signature!


It is fun! Its actually hi-ten steel, but I am not worried. The frame seems strong, however, it is heavier than chromoly for sure. I am only doing small table tops and pump tracks anyway. No urban stuff! With the upgrades, this bike cost me about 180 bucks brand new. Not a bad deal.


----------



## byron555 (Apr 24, 2015)

I just picked up a 2011 Eastern Night Train off of Craigslist for a nice price, and it was basically new and unused. I Added a new seat on a 300mm post so my daughter could ride it as a "normal" bike when she comes to visit. I am still getting used to it, as it rides really different than my fat bike. It's fun and looks to be really well made. My daughter loves to ride it too. I am going to add a front brake though








Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

PrincipalRider said:


> It is fun! Its actually hi-ten steel, but I am not worried. The frame seems strong, however, it is heavier than chromoly for sure.


Hi-Ten should be plenty strong- just not light, as you have noticed. It'll bend long before it breaks.


----------



## hguimaraes (Jan 5, 2009)

It's my new machine, the frame is from a brazilian brand called MOB.









Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## ChemTeacher (Oct 28, 2017)

*2017 Banshee AMP*

2017 Banshee Amp


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sick! MRP Slope Fork!


----------



## ChemTeacher (Oct 28, 2017)

ZenkiS14 said:


> Sick! MRP Slope Fork!


Thanks. Close, but better...it's actually a Stage fork that's been custom lowered to 100mm so I get the added swag of MRP's ramp control feature.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

ChemTeacher said:


> Thanks. Close, but better...it's actually a Stage fork that's been custom lowered to 100mm so I get the added swag of MRP's ramp control feature.


Ah nice man! Rad build!

Here's one of mine.


----------



## ChemTeacher (Oct 28, 2017)

*Smoooooth*



ZenkiS14 said:


> Ah nice man! Rad build!
> 
> Here's one of mine.


Ooooooh nice. 
I'd post some cool GIF here but I can't figure out how to make it work with this VBulletin shiz. Skinwalls like mine or G-Zeroes would look so right with that seat and green.

#skinwallobsessed


----------



## HarMi (Aug 20, 2014)

My skatepark jumper and pump tracker UMF Hardy Steel 2. Fork is shortened, 100mm RS Domain.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

ChemTeacher, wow, nice AMP. Got a soft spot for these, even though I prefer steel.


----------



## ChemTeacher (Oct 28, 2017)

J. Random Psycho said:


> ChemTeacher, wow, nice AMP. Got a soft spot for these, even though I prefer steel.


Thanks. I almost went steel with a chromag monk but decided I wanted to try alloy for a change from all the BMX jumpers I've ridden. I'm super stoked on how light it came out; 24.6 lbs and so snappy.


----------



## ChemTeacher (Oct 28, 2017)

I’m not really digging this flat bar setup. I feel like I’m up over the head tube too much. Maybe I’m just too used to the crazy-tall stem on my trials bike, but it feels weird. You ever feel like that on yours?
Think I’m gonna swap in a 80mm deity highrise and see how that feels.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm just used to a narrow range of reach, stack, bar width and upsweep. I try to reproduce it on my every bike by stem and bar choice. It's a bit lower and narrower than what people typically run, even though I have shorter than median hands.

Here are some of the cockpit geometry tools that I use:
https://bikegeo.muha.cc
Stack and reach calculator
Stem Comparison Tool | yojimg.net

PS
By "my every bike" I meant they all have a play bike feel to them. Haven't had any sit and spin ones for many years now.


----------



## thomaslo (Dec 19, 2010)

nice DJ bike...ive seen one in camoflauge....


----------



## thomaslo (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice orange...i've seen wheel spokes that color...


----------



## thomaslo (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice bike and frame color, i would say cobalt or midnight.nice add with the stars seat.


----------



## thomaslo (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice bike...another cobalt or midnight both color schemes are nice...pro cruizer tires.
nice bike...


----------



## thomaslo (Dec 19, 2010)

nice SantaCruz...I'd like to see air and jump vidz...


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

*new to this game*








Just picked up this older Specialized p2 off of Craigslist on the cheap, put it through some paces this morning at the local bike park. Im amazed at how gassed I can be riding jumps and pump tracks.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

There, I've dialed it in completely. No updates planned until something breaks or wears out.










*New fork:* Surly Instigator (447 mm ATC), custom painted. Its legs are 32 mm near the crown and taper down to 30 mm near dropouts. Brake line routing on it is easy and tidy; a nice touch.
*New front wheel:* Paul Fhub Disc bolt-up (smooth axle ends), DT Aerolite, WTB Frequency i25 (alas, pre-2017 stock, no bead blasted finish).
*New stem:* Azonic Barretta Evo. The unusual 15° rise allows running both +40 and +50 mm riser bars with a short stack of spacers. Properly beefy, shouldn't develop tiny annoying creaks like WW stems do.

Bike weight: 10820 g.

Crappy photo but at first I thought it was a good idea to use the partial natural lighting, and then mosquitoes attacked.


----------



## jimimft (Oct 21, 2018)

My new to me P2 from 2010 I think. Replaced the cassette wheel with a single speed I had my LBS build on a surly hub I wasn't using. Next to be replaced is the crank and a fork service. At the moment is weighs in at 31 pounds even.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Just finished this build and I figured I'd post it. Started with a brand new specialized p1 frame that was sitting in a box. Weighs 27lbs as of now (will drop when the rear holy roller is replaced with a dth).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## max gnarcore (Oct 29, 2015)

This was my son's. It's a 2013 NS Metropolis 2(?) and has spent 5 years outdoors under a plastic sheet. After removing all the leaves and spiders it didn't look too bad:








A few hours fettling and it was ready to ride:








The plastic sheet was transparent and the upper surfaces have developed a fabulous patina. Note to self DO NOT swap saddle/bars/grips/stem

Been out a couple of times over the weekend & I love it - so nimble and responsive :thumbsup:


----------



## veeco (Apr 10, 2009)

*SantaCruz Jackal (Lg)*


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

That Jackal is braaaap-worthy!
Are you running brake levers English style?


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I'm finally entering the DJ scene! I've been wanting to try a slope bike for a long time. Here's my 2019 Transition PBJ in chrome.



















Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## mrjwoj (Feb 10, 2018)

Battery said:


> I'm finally entering the DJ scene! I've been wanting to try a slope bike for a long time. Here's my 2019 Transition PBJ in chrome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God damn I absolutely love these chrome frames it just looks SO GOOD


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

mrjwoj said:


> God damn I absolutely love these chrome frames it just looks SO GOOD


Same! I couldn't pass this up. I'm gonna install gold Chromag stem and pedals on this bike. I'm also installing ODI grip rings in gold too.

Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Havent posted in a while in this thread, here is my current stable of "play bikes"














































New build coming soon:


----------



## JB450 (Mar 31, 2019)

Octane One Zircus, built it up using spares I had lying around. Mostly a solid build with the exception of the rubbish fork. Will upgrade that soon hopefully.


----------



## mrjwoj (Feb 10, 2018)

Please do that American frame justice, those things are sicckkkkk


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

mrjwoj said:


> Please do that American frame justice, those things are sicckkkkk


Dont worry, I will. Unfortunatly it's just a front triangle, so I am gonna have to get the rear pieces and rocker paint matched, but it'll be a pro level build and end up weighing in around 24lbs with a set of custom wheels.


----------



## zgxtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

mrjwoj said:


> Please do that American frame justice, those things are sicckkkkk


Agreed. Epic  score!


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Thought I'd share an updated shot of my PBJ! I installed some gold Chromag parts 



















Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

More updates!



















Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

A few changes, lowered fork, new chain and sprocket


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Just got my second DJ frame. Traded the last one for an old Raleigh 3 speed.. Missed it.. not I have a new one 20 bucks found rusting on the side of a neighbors house. Tires held air!
The seat post was AL and had welded itself to the frame.. so i had to cut it and slit it in the frame opening. A small BMX post fit perfectly inside the redline post. BMX seat clamp - done. Now it is slammed and out of the way. 

No big jumps for me - but skate park - here I come!


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

New fork, fox 36 talas with a machined spacer to make it 95mm. Talas guts are removed. Also built a new front wheel, a NS fundemental with dt spokes and purple wheelsmith nipples, laced to a 20mm thru giant hub. Will have the matching rear rim coming this week.








Edit : new rear rim laced


----------



## The111 (May 20, 2012)

Built this up summer 2018, my first DJ and my first time hitting jumps in nearly 2 decades. Spent the last year working up to jumps like the one below.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

New bars (spank spike 60mm) , and decals on the fork


----------



## yonsson (Apr 28, 2019)

I "needed" a cheaper bike I can lock up so I figured a fun-bike was a good choice. 
I bought a used NS Metropolis 2 from 2017. The pedals look out of place so I have ordered a set of "gold" pedals to match the hubs and stem. Might swap the grips to black with white accents as well but other than that I'll try to leave it stock.


----------



## yonsson (Apr 28, 2019)

New decals, new grips and new pedals.


----------



## The.Dude.Abides. (Feb 22, 2014)

'12 Giant STP Frame build (short)
'12 Manitou Circus
Hope hubs
Mavic hoops
SMAC bars/pedals

Just your basic cobbled together DJ


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

Technically it's an old street trials bike, but my 9 yo daughter wanted to try BMX racing. She wanted me to run practice with he since she was nervous, so I threw some old parts I had around at it to make it more DJ-ish an here's the result.

i actually kind of love it. Head angle is steper than it probably should be, BB might be a touch high. It's a little twitchy but pretty fast.

I'll not be doing true dirt jumping, but for pumptrack duty and BMX track duty it works well.


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

sold my MTB and bought this '15 STP to have more fun riding around the driveway/neighborhood/bike park with my 2 year old. These things are a blast, even for someone like me who stinks at jumping. I didn't love the yellow decal so i decided to raw the frame. Just needs some new pedals and it'll be good to go for me.


----------



## cabbynate (Aug 27, 2019)

*2020 NS Metropolis 1*

More DJ bike than I will ever use but it sure is nice..😉


----------



## cabbynate (Aug 27, 2019)

*2020 NS Metropolis 1*

More DJ bike than I will ever use but it sure is nice..😉


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

Not sure it's worth even posting in this forum anymore, but built up my 1st Dirt Jumper at the ripe age of 45. Spent my youth racing BMX and have been MTB'ing for the last 12-15yrs. Not sure I'll ever do this bike justice, but looking forward to playing around on it.

All new build. 2021 Marin Alcatraz frameset which was immediately stripped down and powder coated Jewel Grey. Custom frame stickers from Etsy. New Marzocchi Bomber DJ with custom decals, as well. Original were red. Full Deity cockpit and Halo Chaos Supadrive Wheelset.


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Shamis said:


> Not sure it's worth even posting in this forum anymore, but built up my 1st Dirt Jumper at the ripe age of 45. Spent my youth racing BMX and have been MTB'ing for the last 12-15yrs. Not sure I'll ever do this bike justice, but looking forward to playing around on it.
> 
> All new build. 2021 Marin Alcatraz frameset which was immediately stripped down and powder coated Jewel Grey. Custom frame stickers from Etsy. New Marzocchi Bomber DJ with custom decals, as well. Original were red. Full Deity cockpit and Halo Chaos Supadrive Wheelset.


Thats a heck of a build, i just "built" one up at 32 with no history of doing much jumping and i love it. I figured i'd ride it while my sons are small and then sell it but i think when that day comes i won't be able to, its a blast to ride around town popping of curbs or whatever and if you can get to a pump track its a whole other world of fun. Enjoy the build and don't worry about going crazy, theres already a 6 year old out there going bigger than most of us ever will lol.


----------



## cookie70 (Oct 23, 2019)

Just refreshed the old Pivot Point with a new set of forks.. absolutely loving the bike now, a real step up from the circus forks I had previously. Doing new learns at the skatepark @ 50.
I might have to do something about the gold damper dial and the decals at some stage...


----------



## linuxrick (Sep 13, 2006)

Giving DJ a try coming from my XC and Trail bikes this is going to be a F(@*@# blast!! Not sure why I never tried it before, live 2 blocks from a DJ park. Hope I don't kill my old self. Happy Birthday to me!!


----------



## Unbroken_reed (Jan 9, 2021)

My rebuild of Dartmoor Quinnie
Quick vid [eng sub]


----------



## PlugLAB (May 16, 2020)

Shamis said:


> Not sure it's worth even posting in this forum anymore, but built up my 1st Dirt Jumper at the ripe age of 45. Spent my youth racing BMX and have been MTB'ing for the last 12-15yrs. Not sure I'll ever do this bike justice, but looking forward to playing around on it.
> 
> All new build. 2021 Marin Alcatraz frameset which was immediately stripped down and powder coated Jewel Grey. Custom frame stickers from Etsy. New Marzocchi Bomber DJ with custom decals, as well. Original were red. Full Deity cockpit and Halo Chaos Supadrive Wheelset.
> 
> ...


would you mind sharing where you got your bomberDJ decals? Thanks!


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

PlugLAB said:


> would you mind sharing where you got your bomberDJ decals? Thanks!


They are not Bomber "DJ" decals, just bomber decals. Couldn't find anyone who did the DJ stickers. I've searched my email history and can't find the purchase, for the life of me. I just googled Marzocchi Bomber decals grey and searched images. I do know they came from the UK, but can't find the details. Sorry


----------



## PlugLAB (May 16, 2020)

Shamis said:


> They are not Bomber "DJ" decals, just bomber decals. Couldn't find anyone who did the DJ stickers. I've searched my email history and can't find the purchase, for the life of me. I just googled Marzocchi Bomber decals grey and searched images. I do know they came from the UK, but can't find the details. Sorry


Thank you!


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

Unbroken_reed said:


> My rebuild of Dartmoor Quinnie
> Quick vid [eng sub]


Where is this pump track, it looks amazing! Nice bike too


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

My brand new bone stock 30.5 pound Polygon Trid ZZ. So slack and squishy compared to my rigid 24" BLK MRKT! Bought for jumps and bike parks but thought I'd try it at the skate park at dawn before the scooter kids take over.


----------



## Joelg641 (Jun 20, 2021)

My Electra Moto 1


----------



## Ricked (Oct 10, 2021)

atomrcrkhsbiker said:


> Title says it all...
> 
> this forum needs some pics so post up your bike and any action shots you got of you riding it!
> 
> Ill Start, Just got new double tack laced to an xt hub and a new bb7


----------



## knagamori (6 mo ago)

atomrcrkhsbiker said:


> Title says it all...
> 
> this forum needs some pics so post up your bike and any action shots you got of you riding it!
> 
> Ill Start, Just got new double tack laced to an xt hub and a new bb7


----------

